# Missing: 1 Rangers Team



## Spoony

Just watched the team I've supported since I was a wee boy... and not for the first time in the last season felt utterly disgusted by their lack of organisation. As for Walter, he couldn't shake up a can of juice let alone a team! Anyone else a Rangers fan and watch it? Painful is the only word!


----------



## david g

Absolutely shocking


----------



## Maggi200

Can't be as bad as my local, Watford :thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

If that doesn't send out a message to Mr Johnston that change is required and to double his efforts then nothing will.

I bet i'll hear "we missed Barry" on Saturday.


----------



## Spoony

That much is true. We missed a midfield, come on though some decisions baffle me. Rothan was boguht to solve our left iwng issues - Walter plays him on the right! Surely you'd stick him left wing so he can cross balls in!

Also McCulloch, I'm not sure where to start. I think an elephant in a wig would do better, in fact I'm certain. Lafferty a 3.7m player? more like a 3.7k player!

Ach to be honest Watford would probably teach us a lesson or two on the pitch the way we are playing! Going to lose ALOT of season ticket holders if theres no changes in Jan I'd of thought... not standing for it a third season in a row.


----------



## david g

At least Barry wore his heart on his sleeve ,8 of the 11 that finished the game were Walters signings ,that to me says it all 

Premiership here we come ,i think and hope not


----------



## Dougster

I'm just home..........my god that was the most embarrassing. performance I have EVER witnessed at Ibrox.

I'm going back on Sat as well.............(I might take a book)


----------



## david g

Its so disapointing ,i predicted a loss tonight as i think the cracks have been papered over 

£120 for 3 Champions league games is a disgrace ,the value for money has been missing since Advocaat was manager and we have been on a downward spiral ever since


----------



## Spoony

Aye, be the first team to go from the Premiership to League 3 (or whatever its called) in 4 Seasons! 

Walter will never get the sack, he'll leave on his own accord. Problem is who do you get to replace him? Coisty is essentially his Lackie so I don't think he'd do much better. He has the same team (plus Rothan maybe) that made the UEFA cup final so where's the issue.

Co-incidently, whats your stance on Boyd? Add all the goals from Rangers strikers and it doesn't match Boyds tally for the past few seasons! We needed a natural predator in there tonight. Miller runs about like a dog with a stick, and Naismith hugs the touchline so I'm not seeing where the striker element comes in, besides I'm a better finisher than Miller!
Thomson - isn't half the player he used to be, Novo gets points for entusiasm. Papac was our best player on that field, he played the best ball into the box, and Naismith screwed it up by trying to be too la-de-da about it. 

Biggest mistake SPL ever made was turning down the £150million deal from Sky all that time ago, in their vain attempt to chase bigger money.

/rant over


----------



## david g

We did carry a lot of luck getting to the UEFA Cup Final but we simply arent good enough 

Boyd is far too lazy in my opinion and doesnt score in the big games ,he doesnt put a shift in and thats why he doesnt start the big games
The midfield are creating enough for a poacher like Boyd and we seemed to miss Mendes in the second half
Walters signings have been **** poor to say the least
The goalie is on the front page of the papers more than the back 

I would love a change of manager and have never really bought in to the Walter and Ally brigade to be honest and i feel someone else could get the better out of most of the squad


----------



## Spoony

I agree in some respect that Boyd is lazy but his game has come a long way in two seasons, as for the big games I think thats all in the fans mentality now. He set up the opener for Miller in the last old firm - problem is he isn't given a chance. He wants to be at Rangers (or did) this seaosn, but he's simply being rejected.

I'd have loved to see another manager at the club also. The way Scottish football is now though who'd we attratc. Idealistically I would like to see someone who's tactically creative and isn't afraid to take risks and change htings up when it needs done. Almost every game without fail Walter will put on Novo between 60 and 65mins... clockwork!


----------



## Dougster

Anyone spot out ref tonight was the infamour Braamhaar....


----------



## david g

Spoony said:


> I agree in some respect that Boyd is lazy but his game has come a long way in two seasons, as for the big games I think thats all in the fans mentality now. He set up the opener for Miller in the last old firm - problem is he isn't given a chance. He wants to be at Rangers (or did) this seaosn, but he's simply being rejected.
> 
> I'd have loved to see another manager at the club also. The way Scottish football is now though who'd we attratc. Idealistically I would like to see someone who's tactically creative and isn't afraid to take risks and change htings up when it needs done. Almost every game without fail Walter will put on Novo between 60 and 65mins... clockwork!


Disagree with BOyd to be honest ,for a big guy he doesnt put himself about at all ,doesnt make defenders work and is a lazy so and so ,a poor mans Hateley

Novo through the middle scored over 25 in his first season under Eck and then was wasted on the flank 
Give Novo a run through the middle as the wee man runs his heart into the ground for us and Boyd could learn a few things about work rate from Novo


----------



## Dougster

All the players in question are and have been capable in the past.

It's Walter Smith's tactics.


----------



## david g

Dont think its just his tactics ,its him alone


----------



## caledonia

Come on you guys stop moaning.
Try and support my local team
Then you can moan.


----------



## david g

caledonia said:


> Come on you guys stop moaning.
> Try and support my local team
> Then you can moan.


Albion Rovers lol


----------



## caledonia

Thats you local not mine M8.
You could crawl home form the game and still have knees in your trousers. :lol:


----------



## spitfire

I bet your wincing at the sight of my avatar on this thread, but I'm here to offer comfort Your teams still not as bad as mine. Greet in turn:lol:


----------



## Leemack

Try supporting Wolves (Eng Prem) then lads.

Season ticket holder here.

Last week Pompey hadn't got a point on the board yet they come to Molineux and beat us.

Although we did well to get a draw at Everton On Saturday but we deserved the 3 points.

I wouldn't say i follow Rangers but i always look out for your results


----------



## Shug

Spoony said:


> Biggest mistake SPL ever made was turning down the £150million deal from Sky all that time ago, in their vain attempt to chase bigger money.
> 
> /rant over


I no convinced that rangers inability to match european giants spending can be used in this case...
Apart from sounding like a urine infection, they come from a tiny town and have sod all cash. They are however managed by Fox Mulder.


----------



## Grizzle

Spoony said:


> Just watched the team I've supported since I was a wee boy... and not for the first time in the last season felt utterly disgusted by their lack of organisation. As for Walter, he couldn't shake up a can of juice let alone a team! Anyone else a Rangers fan and watch it? Painful is the only word!


Was there last night and totally agree how we can beat Celtic and St Johnstone and not beat a team who are 5th in the Romanian league is beyond me,

Man marking was non existent, why we never went to a 442 was beyond me, Kenny Miller as greedy and sloppy as ever as soon as the 4th goal was in i was off.

No emotion from the dug out from Ally or Kenny, Walter just enjoyed his seat in the stand and Novo should have came on from the start of the second half.

One thing that really annoyed me was we were boo'ing our own team...ffs you dont boo your own team whats that all about!!


----------



## Bratwurst

What a total embarrassment last night was! Beaten at home 1-4 for the second European game on the trot. Beaten by an average team, just a better degree of average than us.

Walter Smith has shown again how he can get tactics and selection so wildly wrong.

Playing at home, we should not be playing a 4-5-1. That is not a formation you play to win a game.

Up front on his own we have Kenny Miller. He couldn't score in a barrel of fannies. There's things a lone striker must have in his game to to the job properly like good finisher, good first touch, good at holding the ball, good at bringing others into the game. Miller fails consistently at every one.

Boyd again left out of the picture. Agreed he doesn't bring much in the way of teamwork into a game, but he does bring goals. Maybe not many of late, but defo more than Miller ever will. We should have a had 2 up front with Boyd one of them.

We had a left mid playing on the right. Playing badly. No wonder since he's totally out of position.

We had a good striker (Naismith) playing on the right, again having a bad game - again no wonder.

There's a shortage of centre-half's, so instead of putting Papac in there, the guy who played most of his career in the middle, he gets kept out left (where he's average) and we put Lee McCulloch into centre-half! McCulloch's played all his life up front either at striker or left sided forward.

Why did Steven Smith not play at left-back?

His team selection is just madness, and has been getting worse for some time.

Well played Unirea, you well deserved to win, and the scoreline was totally fair on the balance of play.

Unirea lost an early goal after 2 minutes. Rangers should have pressed quickly to get another, but instead they just seemed devoid of ideas. Petrescu quickly spotted what was wrong with his team and made a brave sub at about 25 mins in. That change was all they needed to turn the game around. Smith on the other hand does bu66er-all until it's too late and these guys have their tails up and playing well. The Romanians looked comfortable, and worse for us, like they were the home team for long periods of the game.

On top of all that, we were told at the start of the season that the up-and-coming youngsters (like Fleck, Ness, Wylde & Wilson) would all get chances to show what they can do. Well, they've not even had a sniff and we're almost a quarter of the way into the league program.

Smith would rather field a bunch of players out of position, players who with each game seem to give less, than stick on some home-grown boys who will go and play their hearts out. Yes we might end up with similar results, but at least we'd be trying more.

I hope Smith gets the boot, and quickly. We're only top of the league by chance. We've been awful so far this season but have somehow ground-out results. We've been embarrassed twice in Europe in 2 games at home. We have players out of position all over the pitch, players playing who shouldn't be and players not playing who should be!


----------



## organgrinder

I agree that half the problem is that players are being fielded out of position and as a consequence never give of their best. I would also like to see Novo being played through the middle and not just as the permanent substitute.

Walter Smith is doing exactly what he did last time he left (or was asked to leave) Rangers - running out of ideas and talent. I don't know if he has difficulty with the pressure but everything in Rangers play was negative after the penalty was saved and it was downhill all the way to the end from there. If Rangers hadn't scored so early on, I would have said the attitude was negative from the start!


----------



## david g

To me it all stems back from the days of Big Mcleish
So many peopel state he had no money to spend,well take Arteta for instance £5.6 million was spent on him by Mcleish ,Mladanovic £1.2 million ,Capucho £750000 and so on 
Now lets look at the Bosmans ,Emerson,Vanoli,Berg,Ostenstaad and the list goes on 

We then spend around £7 million paying the contracts up of the duds that Big Eck signed ,this is where the rollercoaster started to slip big time 
I have no doubt this era is what has caused Rangers Finances into freefall
I also hated his bloody tactics ,Stuttgart away in the champions league was the final straw for me ,not a single shot on goal the whole 90 mins 
Not 1 player actually improved as a player under Mcleish either ,at least Advocaat got the best out of players like Ferguson ,Van Bronckhurst and Reyna 

Then we have the return of the man who i remeber as being the man who cost us 10 in a row due to his announcement half way through the season he would be leaving
Youth development is a joke with the exception of maybe 3 players Ferguson,Mcgregor and Hutton coming through the ranks in recent years

Its time to forget the premiership as we do not merit a chance to go there based on last nights performance ,the value for money is defo not there 

Time for Walter to go im afraid


----------



## david g

Im also sick of the whole Kris Boyd fiasco ,simple truth is he is far too lazy in my opinion to be worthy of a starting slot ,he wouldnt have made any difference last nite as we didnt create any chances for our single forward
He needs to have a look at some footage of Hateley ,that guy used to run through brick walls for Rangers and no one liked playing aginst him


----------



## ross-1888

cum on guys lets take a look at the reality. celtic and rangers football has been poor for a long time now. and both clubs are just trying to get by in this financial hell. its got to come good once in a while. i think that even though rangers and celtic are poor quality both clubs have been in major european finals in the last 10 years they have also been regualary participating in the champions league/europa league and although they arnt able to spend hundreds of millions they havnt been doing that bad in that sense but the days of attractive football at ibrox and parkhead seem a million miles away. unless the likes of barcelona come to visit lol. 

Unless there is serious cash being injected into the spl then the stadards arent going to get better. as the old saying goes " if you pay peanuts then your certain to get monkeys"


enough said


----------



## RRobert

Grizzle said:


> One thing that really annoyed me was we were boo'ing our own team...ffs you dont boo your own team whats that all about!!


people pay their money and are entitled to voice their displeasure I guess, although we are begining to sound like "them" :wall:

its defo the lowest I've felt after a game in recent histrory. just not good enough.


----------



## Alzay

If Saints could have put their chances away on Saturday it would have been another drubbing for you, with only two attempts at goal and you scored them both.
Saturday was the first time I've seen Rangers for years, you were shocking on Saturday and even worse last night.

Still makes me smile though.


----------



## RRobert

Alzay said:


> If Saints could have put their chances away on Saturday it would have been another drubbing for you, with only two attempts at goal and you scored them both.
> Saturday was the first time I've seen Rangers for years, you were shocking on Saturday and even worse last night.
> 
> Still makes me smile though.


:wall:ifs buts and maybes...............if rangers had have scored a penalty to make it 2-1 last night............you see what i mean???
thats soccerball!

:thumb:


----------



## spitfire

xpressvalet said:


> people pay their money and are entitled to voice their displeasure I guess, although we are begining to sound like "them" :wall:
> 
> its defo the lowest I've felt after a game in recent histrory. just not good enough.


Not a nice comment to make really. "Them". Are you really that bitter you cant type the word? I distinctly remember going to Ibrox in the early 80's I think it was. It was a fairly new centenary stand. Evening game against Aberdeen IIRC. The crowd that night was worse that it was at the end of last nights game. So don't try coming the we don't lower ourselves to that level carry on. It's an infantile arguement. Scottish football supporters are all the same. Disappear like snaw aff a **** when the fair is crap, and who can blame them. There will always be the scarf throwers wether Rangers, Celtic or Partick bldy thistle. What we can do is stop this bitter attitude to each other. Rangers and Celtic supporters have on occasion stood shoulder to shoulder in sorrow at times, comments like the above belittle this IMO.

Very dissapointed football supporter


----------



## Spoony

spitfire said:


> Not a nice comment to make really. "Them". Are you really that bitter you cant type the word? I distinctly remember going to Ibrox in the early 80's I think it was. It was a fairly new centenary stand. Evening game against Aberdeen IIRC. The crowd that night was worse that it was at the end of last nights game. So don't try coming the we don't lower ourselves to that level carry on. It's an infantile arguement. Scottish football supporters are all the same. Disappear like snaw aff a **** when the fair is crap, and who can blame them. There will always be the scarf throwers wether Rangers, Celtic or *Partick bldy thistle*. What we can do is stop this bitter attitude to each other. Rangers and Celtic supporters have on occasion stood shoulder to shoulder in sorrow at times, comments like the above belittle this IMO.
> 
> Very dissapointed football supporter


Their manager was in my work today. Fact.


----------



## RRobert

spitfire said:


> Not a nice comment to make really. "Them". Are you really that bitter you cant type the word? I distinctly remember going to Ibrox in the early 80's I think it was. It was a fairly new centenary stand. Evening game against Aberdeen IIRC. The crowd that night was worse that it was at the end of last nights game. So don't try coming the we don't lower ourselves to that level carry on. It's an infantile arguement. Scottish football supporters are all the same. Disappear like snaw aff a **** when the fair is crap, and who can blame them. There will always be the scarf throwers wether Rangers, Celtic or Partick bldy thistle. What we can do is stop this bitter attitude to each other. Rangers and Celtic supporters have on occasion stood shoulder to shoulder in sorrow at times, comments like the above belittle this IMO.
> 
> Very dissapointed football supporter


(funny that you knew who "them" was tho straight away?)
"they" were certainly doin a fair bit of booing themselves last week against motherwell, as like you said do most fans.

but its not they way i do my supporting. win together lose together.


----------



## spitfire

xpressvalet said:


> (funny that you knew who "them" was tho straight away?)
> "they" were certainly doin a fair bit of booing themselves last week against motherwell, as like you said do most fans.
> 
> but its not they way i do my supporting. win together lose together.


Nore me, it's not nice. Yes I knew who you were refering to and it disappointed me. I've heard it all to often for my liking Banter I can take, intolerance is destructive.


----------



## RRobert

i have heard worse than "them", to me thats banter. to you somehting different.


----------



## spitfire

Fair enough, I guess we have different outlook on things. I wont pursue it further. 

On the question of last nights game I would like to have seen the proven goal scorer, Boyd and Rangers best player Novo get the start. All too often they get left out for these games, and are expected to turn things round when things aren't going well.


----------



## RRobert

spitfire said:


> Fair enough, I guess we have different outlook on things. I wont pursue it further.
> 
> On the question of last nights game I would like to have seen the proven goal scorer, Boyd and Rangers best player Novo get the start. All too often they get left out for these games, and are expected to turn things round when things aren't going well.


people wonder why Boyd has an attitude problem? Watty doesnt pick him in the first 11, waits until we're looking at Embarrassing defeat in the face (* not just last nights game either) and with minutes to go says " on you go boyd, dig me out a hole again!"

when Boyd goes, he'll carry on for another team scoring goal after goal like he does and good luck to the lad.


----------



## spitfire

xpressvalet said:


> people wonder why Boyd has an attitude problem? Watty doesnt pick him in the first 11, waits until we're looking at Embarrassing defeat in the face (* not just last nights game either) and with minutes to go says " on you go boyd, dig me out a hole again!"
> 
> when Boyd goes, he'll carry on for another team scoring goal after goal like he does and good luck to the lad.


 He's a big strong boy that Boyd and creates big problems for defenders. IMHO WS should persist with making Rangers play to his strengths. Novo contantly tries to probe, which was sadly lacking last night from the first choice players.


----------



## RRobert

exactly, build a team aounrd the goal scorer and play to his strenghts. i just dont see why watty has such an aversion to playing 4-4-2 its worked for a host of other teams in the past, its not exactly rocket science.

another thing, the stick Rangers are getting form the hoops fans - it says as much about them as it does about us. http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/scot_prem/8285356.stm 

we're all in this sorry state of affairs together.


----------



## spitfire

xpressvalet said:


> exactly, build a team aounrd the goal scorer and play to his strenghts. i just dont see why watty has such an aversion to playing 4-4-2 its worked for a host of other teams in the past, its not exactly rocket science.
> 
> another thing, the stick Rangers are getting form the hoops fans - it says as much about them as it does about us. http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/scot_prem/8285356.stm
> 
> we're all in this sorry state of affairs together.


Don't worry m8, you'll get your turn tomorrow night.:lol::lol: As I said banters good. Scouting must be really poor in this country for us to end up with the players we have


----------



## RRobert

..........now where did i put my Hamburg scarf ?









:lol::lol:


----------



## spitfire

I thought the opposition strips carried a poignant message last night. THE GREEN CITY  Maybe you should have called in the army last night.... oh sorry you did:lol:


----------



## spitfire

xpressvalet said:


> ..........now where did i put my Hamburg scarf ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol:


Same place I keep my







scarf.:lol:


----------



## p3asa

Grizzle said:


> Was there last night and totally agree how we can beat Celtic and St Johnstone and not beat a team who are 5th in the Romanian league is beyond me,


I've been going home and away for 20 odd years now and the performance last night was disgraceful, probably on the par with the worst performance I have ever seen. I give PLG that crown!! 
No heart or spirit from that team at all.

Yeah we beat celtic and St Johnstone but celtic had 2 stonewall penalty claims turned down and probably should have beaten us overall. St Johnstone played us off the park at times and showed us what one touch passing was all about.

What really p*ssed me off last night was we were playing with 1 up front while they were virtually playing with 3 up front.

When they went 1 down Petrescu made a substitution on 19 minutes to change the game. He wasn't scared to change his tactics. When was the last time Smith made a tactical change? He changes at either 60 or 70 minutes dead on every game. What a joke. Lafferty only came on last night because Mendes was injured.

I like Boyd and would personally build a team around him but he gives you nothing in return at times. Folk were shouting his name last night but it was movement we required, not someone that was going to back in to defenders at every turn and give fouls away.

Smith is an ambassador for the club and I will always thank him for coming in and steadying the ship while we were sinking fast under PLG's legacy, but his sailing days are over and he should get off the ship!!

My tuppence worth.


----------



## Stevie---Boy

Was i not 3-2 Rangers?
They did score 3 goals:lol::lol::lol:

Hopefully Tony Nobody can save us (sorry Celtic) from embarrassment tonight but i don't hold out much hope.


----------



## Dougster

I wasn't gonna go to the Hibs game tomorrow but the Hamburg fan with the Rangers Superstore bag outside Celtic Park has cheered me up a little!!

Boyd and Miller to start?


----------



## Clark @ PB

I'd like to see Novo on from the start...


----------



## RRobert

Boyd has made his point today in 7mins.


----------



## Spoony

xpressvalet said:


> Boyd has made his point today in 7mins.


Shame his inconsistancy set in!

Another disappointing performance in front of a home crowd, to be honest my highlight was papacs wonder strike that nearly went in. Kudos to Hibs great performance, that boy stokes.... said it at the start of the season - excellent buy for Hibs.

Rangers MUST shape up, there's no use in a team that can't must an end product - I still feel the midfield lacks something, I dread to say Barry, but there's something.


----------



## Clark @ PB

There's no doubting they played better than they did midweek (it wasnt hard) but its the way they seem to just be content with a 1 goal lead time and time again, it's a dangerous game to play when you do that.

I do have a feeling though that we are going to finally start to click again shortly, just hope it comes in time for the away game in Romania!

Novo's offside decision right at the end was tight too, it was offside but by about a foot at most...


----------



## Dougster

Much better today but Hibs were impressive and tested McGregor on many occasion.

I look forward to seeing the TV footage. (the screen at Broomloan end packed in about 20mins in and the one at the Copeland end is just about to.... )

There were few pies and drinks getting flung about down the 'away' end as it got rather 'heated' at one point!!


----------



## Spoony

Aye was a decent game (I watched it on telly), still not at our best really. If the team passed like Hibs we'd be on to a winner their passing is spot on, quick tempo and killer balls.


----------



## Dougster

What channel was it on?


----------



## Clark @ PB

I watched it online from one of the links you get on the follow follow forum...


----------



## DE 1981

Clark said:


> Novo's offside decision right at the end was tight too, it was offside but by about a foot at most...


A FOOT thats a country mile in terms of offside decisions

The current state of Scottish football is making for quite a tight league at the minute, i was actually down in Glasgae on Friday doing a paint report on a tidy RS and the owner was a current bun he was telling me he reckons Walter Smith is off at the end of the season he claimed he had it on good authority.

On another note Hibs are looking pretty decent this season.

Gav


----------



## Dougster

Gav, you should be on the Follow Follow forums with 'good authority'.........

BTW, on MY authority, there were NO 'current buns' at Ibrox today. (unless there was a _delegation_ from the convent in the away end)


----------



## DE 1981

Dougster said:


> Gav, you should be on the Follow Follow forums with 'good authority'.........
> 
> BTW, on MY authority, there were NO 'current buns' at Ibrox today. (unless there was a _delegation_ from the convent in the away end)


His words not mine Dougster but all football fans have 'good authority' when it comes to first team affairs:thumb:

Poor ****ney slang just banter though:thumb:

Gav


----------



## Dougster

The way things are going we could have a BANK manager in the dugout soon!!

He'll be on a WIN WIN bonus................


----------



## DE 1981

Dougster said:


> The way things are going we could have a BANK manager in the dugout soon!!
> 
> He'll be on a WIN WIN bonus................


He'll be skint


----------



## Clark @ PB

Could be worse - we could be Aberdeen supporters...


----------



## caledonia

Detail Ecosse said:


> i was actually down in Glasgae on Friday doing a paint report


You should have given me a bell m8.
Could have hooked up and had a natter :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## DE 1981

Clark said:


> Could be worse - we could be Aberdeen supporters...


Pretty much standard, indeed it could and may just get worse


----------



## DE 1981

caledonia said:


> You should have given me a bell m8.
> Could have hooked up and had a natter :thumb:
> Gordon.


Well it had crossed my mind squire although in the end it turned out to be a long enough day as it was.

Next time.....

Gav


----------



## spitfire

Did anyone hear Walter in the after match conference sayin that Rangers were now in control of the banks or words to that effect? Good on WS for telling the truth. That man has integrity.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Think that's been fairly common knowledge for a while now mate, or certainly if you go by what half of the follow follow forum say :lol:

Still doesnt seem to have sunk in with alot of fans though, they keep demanding we buy new players when there's bugger all money but I'd rather struggle for a bit and get the finances in a healthier situation again!

There's a planned take over bid on its way too in the new year if all is to be believed also...


----------



## spitfire

Clark said:


> Think that's been fairly common knowledge for a while now mate, or certainly if you go by what half of the follow follow forum say :lol:
> 
> Still doesnt seem to have sunk in with alot of fans though, they keep demanding we buy new players when there's bugger all money but I'd rather struggle for a bit and get the finances in a healthier situation again!
> 
> There's a planned take over bid on its way too in the new year if all is to be believed also...


I haven't really read any sports pages recently so it was news to me that there was a banker on the board. It just goes to show how bad things are getting in Scottish fitba when clubs like Ran and Cel can't afford to buy even the cheapest of players.


----------



## Bratwurst

Now is the time then to use the better young players where possible. We need to get them playing in the first team, get them used to the big and angry crowds, and get them used to the pressure of expected victory, because when the window opens in 2 months time, we'll lose our best players and have no money to buy replacements with.

All Murray Park needs is to get the ball rolling properly, have the youngsters KNOW that if they perform well in the youth and reserve teams, then they WILL get the chances in the First team. That will make Murray Park work the way it should.


----------



## patbhoy

Can anyone tell me how to retract a bid on ebay.
I placed a bid on a "Micky Mouse Outfit" and now I'm 15mins away from buying Rangers.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

patbhoy said:


> Can anyone tell me how to retract a bid on ebay.
> I placed a bid on a "Micky Mouse Outfit" and now I'm 15mins away from buying Rangers.:lol::lol::lol:


lol, not bad to be fair 

Fair few stories (probably no more than that knowing half the forums) going around that SDM is currently in talks about selling the club to a new buyer...will have to wait and see I guess!


----------



## spitfire

patbhoy said:


> Can anyone tell me how to retract a bid on ebay.
> I placed a bid on a "Micky Mouse Outfit" and now I'm 15mins away from buying Rangers.:lol::lol::lol:


Biting my lip here trying not to laugh. What the heck:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Grizzle

Jesus Pat thats an old one man come one...

_"Celtic have denied the real reason Susan Boyle was on the park at the Hamburg game was cause she won the Miss Celtic Competition"_


----------



## spitfire

Grizzle said:


> Jesus Pat thats an old one man come one...
> 
> _"Celtic have denied the real reason Susan Boyle was on the park at the Hamburg game was cause she won the Miss Celtic Competition"_


That's a lame retort big yin:lol:


----------



## lee.

Guys,

Get a grip.

Rangers and Celtic not doing too well means all of the following:-

The SPL is a joke.

Money is tight.

Managers should go.

Players should go.

Directors should chuck money into the pot.

Grow up,

It has went your way for decades and still is.

Will Celtic OR Rangers win the league this season? YES. Will either one of them continue to win the league for the next 10 years? Prob YES.

What is the problem.

Is it maybe that the gap between 2nd and 3rd is not as comfortable as it used to be?

Is it that smaller teams are improving while you lot are "not"


----------



## Spoony

It's not really the comfort in the gap which bothers me its the actual playing ability. Problem is that in terms of technical ability, we (being we as a nation), are falling behind the rest of Europe (England included). I can only put it down to coaching and development. There is other focus within training in Scotland, and I remember you were judged on your ability to boot the ball from one side of the park to the other!

It'll get worse before it gets better I do suppose.


----------



## lee.

Spoony said:


> It's not really the comfort in the gap which bothers me its the actual playing ability. Problem is that in terms of technical ability, we (being we as a nation), are falling behind the rest of Europe (England included). I can only put it down to coaching and development. There is other focus within training in Scotland, and I remember you were judged on your ability to boot the ball from one side of the park to the other!
> 
> It'll get worse before it gets better I do suppose.


Point being is scottish football is only bad for you two.

I'm really enjoying it at the moment.


----------



## Spoony

lee. said:


> Point being is scottish football is only bad for you two.
> 
> I'm really enjoying it at the moment.


I'm not referring to how the team I support it doing, I'm referring to the actual technical ability.

I also follow Dumbarton and thoroughly enjoy their games even though they tend to get beat. Some really good players, had Ross Forbes on loan last year - keep an eye out for him!


----------



## spitfire

lee. said:


> Point being is scottish football is only bad for you two.
> 
> I'm really enjoying it at the moment.


Good for you. Your right we're used to better things. We're crap and the rest are still behind us....at the moment anyway.... I don't know what your getting worked up about Leave us to moan in peace:wall::lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

spitfire said:


> Good for you. Your right we're used to better things. We're crap and the rest are still behind us....at the moment anyway.... I don't know what your getting worked up about Leave us to moan in peace:wall::lol:


Same here, I dont really see what he's getting his knickers in a twist about? :lol:


----------



## RRobert

I cant decide tonight wether to tune into 810mw and listen to the game or pulll my toenails off with rusty pliers?


----------



## Clark @ PB

I was listening to it on my way home from work but had to turn it off cos I get increasingly more frustrated at chic young taking a bloody age to tell a story or make a point, and once he's done you're lucky if he's even told anything of any relevance anyways!


----------



## DE 1981

Chic Young reminds me of that classic gag Johnathan Watson used to do

'Its Chic Young here reporting from a secret location in the centre of Glasgow right next to the Marriott hotel huh huh huh'


----------



## Bratwurst

Well well well, how things change! 

A 7-1 pumping, 5 in one game for Boyd, 23 goals for in the last 5 games, top of the league by 10 points (with the Tic having a game in hand), the sound of lavatories flushing in the east of Glasgow...

To be quite frank, I AM VERY HAPPY !!!


----------



## Clark @ PB

I' pretty pi$$ed off to be honest, I wanted 10 goals tonight


----------



## jerry318

Clark you will get the other 3 on Sunday:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Just hope we havent peaked too early, form usually means nothing going into an old firm game but we'll see...


----------



## Dougster

We have Boyd who has a Tum, 
We beat The Arabs 7-1, 
Bring on the 'Tic, 
We'll make them Sick, 
We Are the People and having FUN!!! 

Our Kris stuck out his tongue, 
Wagged his finger the game was won, 
Henrick who? 
I'm past him by two!, 
Get it up you, you mhanky SCUM!!

One I wrote this evening. (sang to "Seasons in the Sun")


----------



## Grinnall v8

^^^^PMSL:thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Sorry you felt the need for that last line Dougster, I thought more of you


----------



## Bratwurst

Dougster said:


> Henrick who?
> I'm past him by two!,


Nice! :thumb:


----------



## Dougster

spitfire said:


> Sorry you felt the need for that last line Dougster, I thought more of you


That's the edited version!!


----------



## DubbedUP

LOL, brilliant...

I think that the fact that you could stick 7 goals past a so called 'premier league' team says more about the state of Scottish football. Yet again Rangers fans deluding themselves that they actually have a good team where a a couple of months back they were rank rotten. Same as Celtic coincidentally.. I still dont think that there is an old firm team between them.

Nice to see that we have some true colours being shown on the forum as to what other members think of each other because of the football team they support... A bit sad really.


----------



## ross-1888

7 goals and they have won the league. typical rangers fans  jeeso.

Btw ITs spelt Henrik  theres no c in it. 

based on how both teams have been playing over this season. then i wouldnt be suprised if hibs won the league. both are utter garbage.


----------



## jerry318

ross-1888 said:


> 7 goals and they have won the league. typical rangers fans  jeeso.
> 
> Btw ITs spelt Henrik  theres no c in it.
> 
> based on how both teams have been playing over this season. then i wouldnt be suprised if hibs won the league. both are utter garbage.


Hibs:lol::lol::lol:

Just choked on my Irn Bru

Hibs didnt look a league winning team last week when they were beaten by the Champions:thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Dougster, Dougster you've let yourself down
By calling me Scum, I now have a frown,
I'm writing this not because I'm bitter,
Cause your written prose will be tomorrows litter, 
I hope that you will reconsider,
That line at the end which you need to get ridda (see what I did there)

Now Rangers come calling on the third,
Their form is good, so I've heard,
Celtic really need the win, 
before we get to open that biscuit tin
I won't count my chickens though that we'll spend alot.
It could be 5 mil or not a jot.
Whatever it is Tony gets to spend
he needs to use wisely or it'll be the end
Whatever the result, and team you support, 
please stay calm with no trouble to report. 
If we win I wont be on here to craw
If the truth be told I hope for a draw. (For the good of Glasgow)

Dougster, Dougster you've let yourself down
By calling me Scum, I now have a frown,
I hope that you will reconsider,
That line at the end which you need to get ridda
I'm writing this not because I'm bitter,
Cause your written prose will be tomorrows litter,
I don't mind banter, I can give and take,
but there is a line in the sand I have to make.
Keep it clean and have a laugh,
No insults please regarding colour of scarf. 


May the best team win on Sunday:thumb:


----------



## Dougster

I can't think of anything that rhymes with FUN..................(apart from HUN which is one I hear your lot chanting at us with no repercussions.)

And I don't give a FF how LaARSEon's name is spelled. 



Happy New Year.


----------



## RRobert

Discount Tech said:


> LOL, brilliant...
> 
> I think that the fact that you could stick 7 goals past a so called 'premier league' team says more about the state of Scottish football. Yet again Rangers fans deluding themselves that they actually have a good team where a a couple of months back they were rank rotten. Same as Celtic coincidentally.. I still dont think that there is an old firm team between them.


:tumbleweed: what do you want us to do? we beat "the biggest threat" ( so we hear) to the old firm 7-1 and you're turning it on its head saying its the fault of scottish football as a whole. Hibs took a beating too lets not forget?!?!?

you'd be happier if it was just 1-0 everyweek? closing the gap, dont make me laugh!!:lol::lol: have a think about it!!

you'll no rain on our parade!!! well done Kris and the Glasgow Rangers!:thumb:


----------



## RRobert

ross-1888 said:


> based on how both teams have been playing over this season. then i wouldnt be suprised if hibs won the league. both are utter garbage.


:lol::lol::lol: Post of the year!!

W A R N I N G !!!!
dont drink and post!!


----------



## Dougster

6-1, 1-4, 7-1.

Aye Scottish fitba's crap!!


----------



## DubbedUP

xpressvalet said:


> :tumbleweed: what do you want us to do? we beat "the biggest threat" ( so we hear) to the old firm 7-1 and you're turning it on its head saying its the fault of scottish football as a whole. Hibs took a beating too lets not forget?!?!?
> 
> you'd be happier if it was just 1-0 everyweek? closing the gap, dont make me laugh!!:lol::lol: have a think about it!!
> 
> you'll no rain on our parade!!! well done Kris and the Glasgow Rangers!:thumb:


The biggest threat to the league apart from the Old Firm? :lol:

Do you really believe everything the Daily Record tells you? Yeah I would be happier if you were loosing 1-0 every week. :thumb:

I am not spinning it on it's head. It's just fact, that totally pumping a team 7-1 obviously shows that the competition is not on its game and it might as well be a pub team that you are playing.


----------



## Deanoecosse

Discount Tech said:


> I am not spinning it on it's head. It's just fact, that totally pumping a team 7-1 obviously shows that the competition is not on its game and it might as well be a pub team that you are playing.


As a gutted Dundee United fan do I need to remind you that the team who were pumped 7-1, are unbeaten by Celtic this season and actually beat you 2:1 a few weeks ago, not bad for a pub team:thumb:
yeah no doubt we had an offday last night and the result flatters Rangers, but Kris Boyd is on fire now and must be worth a wager on him bagging a double on Sunday


----------



## Grizzle

I wonder if all this bitterness from Celtic fans would be there if it was them top and winning...most likely not!

Mon the gers 2-0 win sunday.

Dougie loved the poem your still a charmer mate


----------



## Bratwurst

I know that if you read back a few pages, you'll see I was a Smith doubter a while ago.... but.... surely any football fan, never mind Rangers fan, can see that he's totally turned things around. All this 7-1, aye they're just united pi5h doesn't stand up at all, last week they were the team who were going to split the Old Firm, oh no, maybe that was Hibs... wait a minute, we 5hagged them too!!!

no-one likes a winner - moan the gers!


----------



## RRobert

Discount Tech said:


> The biggest threat to the league apart from the Old Firm? :lol:
> 
> Do you really believe everything the Daily Record tells you? Yeah I would be happier if you were loosing 1-0 every week. :thumb:
> 
> I am not spinning it on it's head. It's just fact, that totally pumping a team 7-1 obviously shows that the competition is not on its game and it might as well be a pub team that you are playing.


*well pery tell who you think is going to split the OF from winning the league, we're all waiting ????*

:speechles:speechles:speechles


----------



## RRobert

Deanoecosse said:


> As a gutted Dundee United fan do I need to remind you that the team who were pumped 7-1, are unbeaten by Celtic this season and actually beat you 2:1 a few weeks ago, not bad for a pub team:thumb:


short term memory loss me thinks? :tumbleweed:


----------



## scaryrob

Police are hunting thieves who broke into 2 footballers houses last nite. 

Henrik Larsson is missing
4 scottish league winners medals
2 spanish league winners medals
2 dutch winners medals
7 cup winners medals
and a european cup winners medal....

Kris boyds missing
a microwave and a toaster.......


----------



## RRobert

A quick warning to sellick fans. its already minus 7 and some forecasters predicting minus 10 by Sunday. If this is the case, best not to venture out until around may when its all over.
:wave:


----------



## Dougster

I feel another poem coming on!!

What rhymes with 8?


----------



## Bratwurst

Great?


----------



## Spoony

The Rangers team must once again be posted missing in this old firm game - 45mins of NOTHING! They have well and truely been scared by the expectation and the visit to parkheid.


----------



## Bratwurst

It pains me to say it, but we're missing Miller. There's just no target for the ball up front so no wonder we're hemmed in so deep. When we get the ball and try to get forward we lose the ball again and it just comes straight back.

Lafferty's goney get sent off too. The guy's a knob. 

McGregor also having a pretty shaky game - a thing I've never seen Alexander have.


----------



## Spoony

Oh dear theres a goal for the Celtic. What a terrible time the gers have had in this game.

Edit: equaliser from the terminator


----------



## Eddy

no more than celtic deserve I think, been very very one sided


----------



## Grizzle

Ave it!!


----------



## jacoda434

1-1 ca mon the gers


----------



## Eddy

ah I missed a goal as I switched to utd v leeds, was it a decent goal?


----------



## jacoda434

just the fact that the gers scored is good enough away to celtic


----------



## Spoony

Bloody hell was my heart on my sleeve for most of that game - terrible performance by the gers, absolutely fantastic save by greggsy, he continues to amaze. We'll take that.


----------



## Grizzle

yip draw is fine for me.


----------



## jacoda434

1-1 Final score bad result for celtic fantastic result for the GERS


----------



## Bratwurst

wee_green_mini said:


> McGregor also having a pretty shaky game - a thing I've never seen Alexander have.


:tumbleweed:

Well he was until the world-class save! :doublesho

'Mon the Gers


----------



## Dougster

Lafferty is an embarrassment.

Not the best game but a draw at The Glue Camp saved the Beggars 10p a text.


----------



## David

Allan McGregor - shags 10 burds a night 

also made the best save of his life


----------



## Dougster

He could pump me tonight after that save!!


----------



## RRobert

i was wondering when the title of this thread was going to have a little edit and changed to Sellick?
:lol::lol:

bbbbrrrrrrrrrrr chilly -10


----------



## Bratwurst

Hahaha :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Well said squire :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

We'll ne conceeding soon seeing as Celtic are trying to buy the league lol!


----------



## Grizzle

Spoony said:


> We'll ne conceeding soon seeing as Celtic are trying to buy the league lol!


Trying....but dont say they will get that 10 points back...

Robbie Keane lol jeezzzoo clutching at straws now.


----------



## Spoony

Grizzle said:


> Trying....but dont say they will get that 10 points back...
> 
> Robbie Keane lol jeezzzoo clutching at straws now.


Aye getting worried, their midfield reads like a takeaway menu as it is. Dutch international defender signed too. What have Rangers managed? Maybe got Kris Boyd some Haribo!


----------



## RRobert

Grizzle said:


> Trying....but dont say they will get that 10 points back...
> 
> Robbie Keane lol jeezzzoo clutching at straws now.


Doesn't seem like a panic buy at all!!?!?!?


----------



## ross-1888

should be interesting season now. again i doubt that the huns will drop 10 points

keano is a good move for celtic and him. 

and on another note at least celtic are active in this window the gers dont have two 5 pence peices to rub together. but celtic need to be where as rangers are top of the league,

mon the hoops


----------



## RRobert

The only team he ever wanted to play for.... (At the tail end of his career on a loan deal anyway). Sure I have seen that situ once or twice. Fallen for the boyhood hoops fan hook line and sinker


----------



## ross-1888

very true. he is doing a roy kean. cash in at the end of your career at parkhead i personally think this loan move is the start. it should be good for both parties.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Can Robbie Keane play at centre half?!


----------



## ross-1888

Clark said:


> Can Robbie Keane play at centre half?!


whats that got to doo with anything mate????

he is a striker. thats why they signed hooiveld and the left back from bayern munich.?

why would they sign a striker to play centre half.....................

and rangers sign??????????..........no one :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

I was just asking...

It would appear to me (and everyone else ) that celtics problems start at the back, so unless RK plays a blinder at centre half for the next 15 odd games I cant see it making F all difference 

I just hope the rest of your signings are as good as Loovens :lol:

"we welcome the chase.." :wave:


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

Clark said:


> Can Robbie Keane play at centre half?!


jealousy, rangers transfer action mendes out davie weir 1 year contract extention lol thats them skint now :wave:


----------



## swordjo

Scottish Football will still be sh*te no matter who Ranger or Celtic sign! Whoever wins the league each year is just the 'best' of a bad bunch.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

as long as the popes 11 win it lol:wave:


----------



## RRobert

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> jealousy, rangers transfer action mendes out davie weir 1 year contract extention lol thats them skint now :wave:


. One can Only guess at the extent of the points gap if rangers had a better squad or had the cash to improve it.

We're not that good, but still better than you!


----------



## Clark @ PB

ahhh the banter - gotta love it 


Skint and still cant catch us, time for monkey heid to go shortly me thinks


----------



## swordjo

Would be the best thing for Celtic at the moment. Will make alot of fans regret the way they treated Strachan.

Do hope we can pull some points back though as I do like a good finish to the season, only thing the SPL has had going for it for the last few years.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

was hoping someone would buy boyd before the window shuts , please some one lol


----------



## Clark @ PB

Boyd's going nowhere!


----------



## swordjo

No point in selling a player you can't afford to replace.. can't see why they would want to sell him anyway.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

thought he would have went down south to well was hoping lol


----------



## Clark @ PB

Boyd's a bear through and through, only way he'd go was if the Bank decided he was going I guess..


----------



## swordjo

Clark said:


> Boyd's a bear through and through, only way he'd go was if the Bank decided he was going I guess..


Aye when the tax bill comes in. Same reason Ronaldo was sold apparently, doubt Boyd would have as much impact on the bank balance as him though!


----------



## Grizzle

xpressvalet said:


> Doesn't seem like a panic buy at all!!?!?!?


 Not at all....



ross-1888 said:


> should be interesting season now. again i doubt that the huns will drop 10 points
> 
> keano is a good move for celtic and him.
> 
> and on another note at least celtic are active in this window the gers dont have two 5 pence peices to rub together. but celtic need to be where as rangers are top of the league,
> 
> mon the hoops


I'm sorry how can you say they are "Active" 3 loan players...hardly active imo.



THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> as long as the popes 11 win it lol:wave:


Sorry the pope has nothing to do with football fella. 



swordjo said:


> No point in selling a player you can't afford to replace.. can't see why they would want to sell him anyway.


me neither but then McDonald going was a shock and personally a poor move by Celtic.


----------



## swordjo

True Grizzle, money in the bank and Keane to replace him though. Money no doubt the main factor.. Mowbray didn't like him either.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

pope lol OJ

scott macdonald i was pissed off with that the wee mans gone done nothing but score goals for us


----------



## Spoony

"Some poor monkey's got a Tony Mowbray heid... a Tony Mowbray heid.... a Tony Mowbray heid..."

Possibly Celtic's worst appointment, I'd be more worried if they'd signed a new manager. On the topic of Keane, didn't he "complete a dream move to his boyhood heroes" for 12m not long ago?

Unfortunately both Rangers and Celtic are ****, but Walter has his boys getting the job done, doesn't matter how good you can pass and move if you can't get the ball in the net.

Edit:

Also McDonalds departure - the sale of your only true strikers striker. Thing is, what if yous dont win the league and don't make the champions league, money wasted on these loan signings I'd have thought - I know they've made their money Celtic but surely not enough that all this is living within their means.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

swordjo said:


> True Grizzle, money in the bank and Keane to replace him. Mowbray didn't like him either.


strachen got ride o all martin o'neils team 
and now mowbrays getting ride o strachen team lol
must just want to make his own mark on celtic


----------



## Grizzle

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> strachen got ride o all martin o'neils team
> and now mowbrays getting ride o strachen team lol
> must just want to make his own mark on celtic


I know what your saying BUT....he had plenty of time to at least start that moving in the summer last year he didnt and left it till the new year were you's are 10 points behind ok its not as if you couldnt pull it out the bag and win it but its strange to leave it so late in the season.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

Grizzle said:


> I know what your saying BUT....he had plenty of time to at least start that moving in the summer last year he didnt and left it till the new year were you's are 10 points behind ok its not as if you couldnt pull it out the bag and win it but its strange to leave it so late in the season.


we will soon see 1 game in hand and 2 old firm games


----------



## Spoony

Problem as well is it'll take the team a while to develope an understanding and gel as its such a big change in personnel, at risk of losing more points while they find their feet.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

eh and if im honest the way we are playing theres a good chance o the old firm getting split this year lol hope no.


----------



## Clark @ PB

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> eh and if im honest the way we are playing theres a good chance o the old firm getting split this year lol hope no.


No chance!


----------



## ross-1888

Grizzle said:


> Not at all....
> 
> I'm sorry how can you say they are "Active" 3 loan players...hardly active imo.


well from what i can see its been 
ki seung yung 
jos hooiveld 
thomas rogne
morten rasmussen
edson braafheid
paul slane 
dimansy kamara

i KNOW thats more than 3 players mate. best go back to playing with your buildin blocks :wave:

but seriously keano is a good move for us BUT its only til the end of the season what happens then the team is obvioulsy pissh


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

ross-1888 said:


> well from what i can see its been
> ki seung yung
> jos hooiveld
> thomas rogne
> morten rasmussen
> edson braafheid
> paul slane
> dimansy kamara
> 
> i KNOW thats more than 3 players mate. best go back to playing with your buildin blocks :wave:
> 
> but seriously keano is a good move for us BUT its only til the end of the season what happens then the team is obvioulsy pissh


 win the league LOL keano would stay a big IF


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

ross-1888 said:


> well from what i can see its been
> ki seung yung
> jos hooiveld
> thomas rogne
> morten rasmussen
> edson braafheid
> paul slane
> dimansy kamara
> 
> i KNOW thats more than 3 players mate. best go back to playing with your buildin blocks :wave:
> 
> but seriously keano is a good move for us BUT its only til the end of the season what happens then the team is obvioulsy pissh


wot about Zheng Z. m8 he no long in to


----------



## ross-1888

just trying to think who has been in this window there is fortune and n`guemo aswell with danny fox who is now out


----------



## RRobert

(look out at the San Giro for the Roy-Shirts making an appearence minus the squad numbers)

:lol:


----------



## Grizzle

Class!! Apparently he's always wanted to play for celtic! Don't make me laugh.


----------



## ross-1888

doesnt make any differenct he is here now. be good to see him bang in a few in against the huns at ibrox


----------



## Bratwurst

Grizzle said:


> Class!! Apparently he's always wanted to play for celtic! Don't make me laugh.


Just like he'd been a life-long fan of Liverpool. He was a real success there too.


----------



## Allan

Apparently 65k a week for an injury prone striker, haha!

I heard a noise last night that sort of sounded like a biscuit tin being hammered.

Now I know what that noise was :lol:


----------



## ross-1888

lets be honest it doest matter who celtic sign rangers fans will always be calling then flops or rubbish or injury prone or whatever they want to say. the fact still is the same...............

rangers are skint get it up yeeezzz


----------



## Bratwurst

We might be skint, but we're better. 

The league table tells the story.


----------



## RRobert

ross-1888 said:


> lets be honest it doest matter who celtic sign rangers fans will always be calling then flops or rubbish or injury prone or whatever they want to say. the fact still is the same...............
> 
> rangers are skint get it up yeeezzz


Kid yersel on all u want. As soon as they start handing out silverware for nice bank balances you'll be laughing. Until then .......Let the others come after us. we welcome the chase.


----------



## Shug

xpressvalet said:


> Kid yersel on all u want. As soon as they start handing out silverware for nice bank balances you'll be laughing. Until then .......Let the others come after us. we welcome the chase.


Only problem is of all the folks chasing you, the ones most likely to catch you are the bailiffs


----------



## Clark @ PB

This threads gonna get even funnier when we have new owners. We're out in front with a team with no fresh additions so just watch us go when there's some money to spend!

You only have to look at the spurs forums to see what their fans think of wonder boy keane leaving,they're not exactly calling for the managers head,keane's at Celtic cos no other club was that fussed about taking him!


----------



## ross-1888

oh the banter you cant beat it lol.

very very true clark. but as ive said in the last few posts its a good move for all parties involved.


----------



## Clark @ PB

ross-1888 said:


> oh the banter you cant beat it lol.
> 
> very very true clark. but as ive said in the last few posts its a good move for all parties involved.


I'm amazed this thread has gone 18 pages and stayed reasonably sensible!


----------



## lee.

ross-1888 said:


> lets be honest it doest matter who celtic sign rangers fans will always be calling then flops or rubbish or injury prone or whatever they want to say.


*Tore Andre Flo *


----------



## Clark @ PB

lee. said:


> *Tore Andre Flo *


Haha Touche! :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Although he did score against Celtic so that to me makes him worth every penny of that £12m


----------



## lee.

Clark said:


> Although he did score against Celtic so that to me makes him worth every penny of that £12m


hahaha Brilliant. I must stress that I'm on neither side of this fence. Just simply finding it all amusing perched on top.


----------



## Grizzle

Clark said:


> I'm amazed this thread has gone 18 pages and stayed reasonably sensible!


I'm glad it has mate

Although Ross seems to be taking a few comments to heart lol.

Whats suprising is spurs are doing well in the premiership and they let him go it says it all, They all do it come up here to retire, Keane no the other Keane lol, Gazza, Ian Wright its always going to be that way and they are always going to say "oh we have always wanted to play for Celtic/Rangers" They think we are stupid.


----------



## Shug

Grizzle said:


> they are always going to say "oh we have always wanted to play for Celtic/Rangers" They think we are stupid.


To be fair, in celtics case ......


----------



## Clark @ PB

Shug said:


> To be fair, in celtics case ......


And especially if you look at the folk they decided to interview on SSN last night, one of them looked like Plug from the Beano!


----------



## RRobert

A cold midweek jont down to Killie tonight for a must win 3point. rather them than us.

(for the record, keane will most likely score the only goal of the game in the last 10mins to afirm his Saintly status)


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

lee. said:


> *tore andre flo *


ha ha u beat me to it wot a flop flo was


----------



## lee.

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> ha ha u beat me to it wot a flop flo was


I'm guessing from your previous post's with regards to splitting the old firm you are an arab or a hibee???


----------



## ross-1888

Grizzle said:


> I'm glad it has mate
> 
> Although Ross seems to be taking a few comments to heart lol.


i love the banter lol. its a good laugh. i personally gave back my season ticket last year got fed up of watching the same old guff at park head so it will be interesting to see what happens.

when it comes to football if your not watching the english/ spanish primier leagues then if probably not worth watching.

:thumb:


----------



## RRobert

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> ha ha u beat me to it wot a flop flo was


He scored on his debut in a 5-1 thrashing of Sellick, and hit 18 goals in 30 SPL games. His second season he managed 22 goals in 42 games.

yup total flop.
:tumbleweed:

talking of footballers from Norway....Harald Brattbakk deserves a wee mention.


----------



## Grizzle

ross-1888 said:


> i love the banter lol. its a good laugh. i personally gave back my season ticket last year got fed up of watching the same old guff at park head so it will be interesting to see what happens.
> 
> when it comes to football if your not watching the english/ spanish primier leagues then if probably not worth watching.
> 
> :thumb:


I know a lot of people who support both teams who gave it up the cost's were spiraling you could easy spend £50 on a Home game Away games easy £100+ incl your tickets its unreal


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

lee. said:


> I'm guessing from your previous post's with regards to splitting the old firm you are an arab or a hibee???


nah m8 a tim , just me talking ****e , just been pissed aff about mowbray the now.


----------



## Spoony

Grizzle said:


> I'm glad it has mate
> 
> Although Ross seems to be taking a few comments to heart lol.
> 
> Whats suprising is spurs are doing well in the premiership and they let him go it says it all, They all do it come up here to retire, Keane no the other Keane lol, *Gazza*, Ian Wright its always going to be that way and they are always going to say "oh we have always wanted to play for Celtic/Rangers" They think we are stupid.


Come on now, one of the best midfielders of all time in the rangers team, I'd kill for a player like Gazza now.

Edit: Also a point of contention, not 1 Scottish player started for Celtic tonight I think thats shocking.


----------



## Grizzle

Ahem so..........


----------



## Clark @ PB

Keano, keanooooooooo!








*chuckle*


----------



## Clark @ PB

Lol, all the members viewing this right now are Gers fans :lol:


----------



## raitkens83

Robbie keane who?:lol:


----------



## RRobert

(hullo) hullo! :wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB

raitkens83 said:


> Robbie keane who?:lol:


You're not Roy Aitken are you??


----------



## Grizzle

xpressvalet said:


> (hullo) hullo! :wave:


How do you do?


----------



## RRobert

:lol::lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Jimmy Calderwood is the orange Mourinho.


----------



## RRobert




----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

fcukin gutted, rangers just won the league now


----------



## raitkens83

Clark said:


> You're not Roy Aitken are you??


Chris Aitken :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Sorry Bhoys, but you would be rubbing it in if it were the other way around!


----------



## Clark @ PB

And to top it all off, Aberdeen got beat by Falkirk and Gary Caldwell scored an OG for Wigan


----------



## RRobert

"whats that you say Tony? you want to pay his £65k a week wages cos you think he'll save your entire season in 15 games? dont mind if I do!"
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Spoony

I do wonder if the new signings boost morale or hinder it. Imagine how Samaras feels now! Also those players already in the squad andd he's bringing all these guys in and paying them two or three times the wages most players are getting.


----------



## jerry318




----------



## Glasgow_Gio

I Bet Wee Skippy would have scored Keane's two chances tonight as well.......


----------



## p3asa

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I Bet Wee Skippy would have scored Keane's two chances tonight as well.......


I'm glad they got rid of McDonald as I felt he was a thorn in our side any time we played celtic.

There is no doubt Keane is a good player but he won't fancy the rough and tumble of Scotland.

I was working tonight but my big mate who is celtic daft said he pulled out of most 50:50 chances.


----------



## Adam D

My in-laws are big Kilmarnock fans and were at the game tonight.

I can imagine that they will be delighted with the result


----------



## GlasgowRob

happy times to be a blue nose 

10 points clear and 20 goals to the good. it can only be thrown away now 


couple of easy games before the OF for us too hopefully be 13 points going into that


----------



## GTIRed

It's all gone a bit quiet on here, I wonder why........


----------



## Deanoecosse

apparently Keane was on the first flight back home to London this morning, as Mowbray said he only wanted him til Celtics season was finished:lol::lol::lol:

"They think it's all over, IT IS NOW"


----------



## lee.

Clark said:


> And to top it all off, Aberdeen got beat by Falkirk and Gary Caldwell scored an OG for Wigan


Are you not from Aberdeen???


----------



## RRobert

I'm going tonight fir the sing song more that the footie!
See you there.


----------



## Franco50

Clark said:


> And to top it all off, Aberdeen got beat by Falkirk and Gary Caldwell scored an OG for Wigan


I'm sure if Gary Caldwell ever went on Mastermind his specialist subject would be scoring OGs.


----------



## Bratwurst

xpressvalet said:


> I'm going tonight fir the sing song more that the footie!


Same here. I wasn't really looking forward to a baltic night in Hampden... until last night!

Can't wait now!


----------



## Clark @ PB

lee. said:


> Are you not from Aberdeen???


Yup,but brought up as a Ger by my Dad! My mum and her side of the family are dons fans but dad obviously got there first


----------



## lee.

Clark said:


> Yup,but brought up as a Ger by my Dad! My mum and her side of the family are dons fans but dad obviously got there first


 Say no more. I understand. Basically the same as 90% of the scottish population. More Rangers FC tops walk Aberdeen City than Aberdeen FC tops. Part of the problem with Scottish football.


----------



## DE 1981

lee. said:


> Say no more. I understand. Basically the same as 90% of the scottish population. More Rangers FC tops walk Aberdeen City than Aberdeen FC tops. Part of the problem with Scottish football.


Not really true in my experience of Aberdeen Lee, what does make me laugh though is the majority of old firm supporters up here and indeed anywhere go to extra lengths to advertise the fact they support either team half of them have probably never been to Glasgow let alone a the stadiums.

Its the same the world over the most successful clubs will always have supporters all over the their respective countries-human nature.

Our respective clubs also enjoyed this phenomenon when Aberdeen and Utd dominated in the 80's.

At the end of the day Scottish football is a total joke nowadays, the quality is so poor its laughable highlighted by our national teams poor showing and this seasons European campaign or lack off involving Scottish clubs, id personally like to see the old firm move to the English game not sure how they would get on but then English football is always pretty much a two horse race(3 at most) and they keep telling us its the best league in the world.

Gav


----------



## lee.

How you doing Gav?

Valid point, Certainly when I was in Aberdeen I noticed lots of Rangers shirts walking the town on any given Staurday but that was a few years ago.

I understand your point about successful clubs. It has a name I think but for the life of me I can't remember what they call it.


----------



## Clark @ PB

lee. said:


> Say no more. I understand. Basically the same as 90% of the scottish population. More Rangers FC tops walk Aberdeen City than Aberdeen FC tops. Part of the problem with Scottish football.


I knew I'd get this response from my reply - So it's my fault I was brought up as a Rangers fan? Just the way of the world I'm afraid - Certinaly doesn't make me (or my dad) a glory hunter as I was born in the decade where Aberdeen were doing alright for themselves, and I'd say Rangers have had some pretty bad times in recent years where it could have been easy to lose interest in the whole thing but nope!

I do know what you mean about "fans" not going to games that much or having never even been to the stadium but I'm afraid I dont fall into that category. Sure, due to work commitments I dont get to Ibrox anywhere near enough as I'd like but as I've recently bought a house the other half will get to see me more so now I can finally get that season ticket I've wanted for so many years. I'm also a Shareholder in the club and get to a fair few away games :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981

lee. said:


> How you doing Gav?
> 
> Valid point, Certainly when I was in Aberdeen I noticed lots of Rangers shirts walking the town on any given Staurday but that was a few years ago.
> 
> I understand your point about successful clubs. It has a name I think but for the life of me I can't remember what they call it.


Not bad buddy cancellation today so having a lazy day, what about yourself?

LOL yeh escapes me also.

Gav


----------



## RRobert

I'm with clark on this one too. Born in 1974 into a rangers family in Pollock then moved east as a child due to dads work. Wore the strips and went to the occassional game and cup final thru the 80's as a boy during a baron spell of trophies for the club. But when I was 15 I got a half price season book for xmas and have had it ever since. Geography in my situation and many others has nothing to do with your team. Would you expect a dons fan to start going to hibs games if he moved to Edinburgh and swap his team? It's not always cut n dry.


----------



## DE 1981

xpressvalet said:


> Would you expect a dons fan to start going to hibs games if he moved to Edinburgh


Yeh in the away end lol.....................................

No need for anyone to justify why they support who they do my point was merely that in any country in the world the largest group of supporters generally go hand in hand with the most successful clubs.

Gav


----------



## RRobert

I agree.:thumb:

And as enlightening as it is to have a mature conversation about who supports who for why, this threads main function right now is to ram it right up the hoops.

ma right or a meringue ?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Naw yer a doughnut!


----------



## Bratwurst

Well said, I agree that this is a great place to stick it right up the Tic and give the scoundrels some good old-fashioned wind-ups! Also good it's stayed free of bigotry - just goes to show we can be nice after all, even to them wallopers in the east of the town

Moan the Teddy Bers!


----------



## lee.

xpressvalet said:


> this threads main function right now is to ram it right up the hoops.
> 
> ma right or a meringue ?:lol::lol::lol:


yeringue.  (doesn't really work but you get the idea)

Check the thread title again.


----------



## RRobert

No Lee, yer wrang. And seeing as it doesn't really matter to you bring " neutral" , the title is the title and the content and focus of the thread is fluid seeing as it was started months ago. 
Stop distracting me from rubbing it in.


----------



## Spoony

Seen Tony Mowbray getting interviewed last night - managed to grab a picture when he was asked what he thought of keanes performance.


----------



## lee.

xpressvalet said:


> No Lee, yer wrang. And seeing as it doesn't really matter to you bring " neutral" , the title is the title and the content and focus of the thread is fluid seeing as it was started months ago.
> Stop distracting me from rubbing it in.


:lol: Distracting you from rubbing it in :lol:

I won't stand in yer road fella. Carry on. But before you do, Please tell me you know it's just a vicious circle? After all the originall thread that was started months ago does say 'Missing: 1 Rangers Team' That was 1/4 the way round the circle at that point. We are now 1/2 way round. I look forward to the 3/4 point. Think you guys might be 'Missing' again. 

Lee.


----------



## Clark @ PB

lee. said:


> :lol: Distracting you from rubbing it in :lol:
> 
> I won't stand in yer road fella. Carry on. But before you do, Please tell me you know it's just a vicious circle? After all the originall thread that was started months ago does say 'Missing: 1 Rangers Team' That was 1/4 the way round the circle at that point. We are now 1/2 way round. I look forward to the 3/4 point. Think you guys might be 'Missing' again.
> 
> Lee.


That's part and parcel of this game - it's our turn to gloat and then it'll eventually be your turn to gloat when you just manage to beat Hibs to 2nd place! :thumb:


----------



## lee.

I'm no Celtic Fan.

It's even worse than that.


----------



## RRobert

lee. said:


> :lol: Distracting you from rubbing it in :lol:
> 
> I won't stand in yer road fella. Carry on. But before you do, Please tell me you know it's just a vicious circle? After all the originall thread that was started months ago does say 'Missing: 1 Rangers Team' That was 1/4 the way round the circle at that point. We are now 1/2 way round. I look forward to the 3/4 point. Think you guys might be 'Missing' again.
> 
> Lee.


zzzzz zzzzzz sorry Lee what were you saying


----------



## lee.

Well since no Celtic fans were taking you on I thoguht I would to save you having banter or arguing with yer self.

I don't think a single Celtic fan has replied to this thread since.....well......Between Keane signing and 7:45 last night.

I was watching the match last night and thought of a question. Wondering if you would know the answer or not.

Is Kevin Kyle a Rangers boy at heart?

I seriously want to know the answer to this.

Lee.


----------



## Bratwurst

TBH, I don't know about Kevin Kyle. I didn't see the game, I just laughed at the result. Did something happen to make you ask that?


----------



## RRobert

If I were them I'd keep my heid down too afterthe false dawn of signing deadline day. 

I don't about your boy Kyle at all am afraid.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Kyle's a Celtic fan apparantly. That exact discussion took place on one of the Rangers forums the other night and 99% of the replies stated that he most certainly wasnt one of us...

That's if you believe everything you read on football forums


----------



## lee.

No nothing happened to make me think that. I just wondered. Have you seen him? Looks like a Rangers fan/player that's all.


----------



## Clark @ PB

lee. said:


> No nothing happened to make me think that. I just wondered. Have you seen him? Looks like a Rangers fan/player that's all.


you mean he has all his teeth and can count to 5? (or 53? ) :lol:


----------



## lee.

Exactly.


----------



## p3asa

Was talking to my work colleague who was at the celtic game last night and he was saying Kyle had a blinder last night even although he was a celtic man!! No other facts to back it up though.

No wonder he never signed for us the few times we have went in for him!!

Where you all sitting tonight? We are in the South Stand Lower.
I'm not that far away from Hampden and can tell you its snowing quite heavily here!!


----------



## RRobert

I didn't realise Hibs have a game in hand and are teo points shy of Celtic. Mmmh......using their logic the hoops will be third in no tim(e) at all.

Hope we show a good account of our selves tonight and do a proffessional job and get the final.


----------



## RRobert

p3asa said:


> Was talking to my work colleague who was at the celtic game last night and he was saying Kyle had a blinder last night even although he was a celtic man!! No other facts to back it up though.
> 
> No wonder he never signed for us the few times we have went in for him!!
> 
> Where you all sitting tonight? We are in the South Stand Lower.
> I'm not that far away from Hampden and can tell you its snowing quite heavily here!!


North stand C2.

You're kiddin about the snow?


----------



## Bratwurst

I'm not having a go at you at all here Lee. The vast majority of Rangers fans are exactly the same. All fans of teams not doing as well as they want are.

When you're not winning/playing as well as you want, you start looking for other reasons and factors as to why this is happening. All the referee bias and players who support other clubs comes into the argument/discussion.

Bottom line is, Celtic should be trying to get their own house in order and worry only about themselves. Same for every team. All it takes is one great performance or one dreadful performance and the whole season can change within a few games after. Don't forget you've got rid of some good players this year, brought in a lot of new faces and had a total change of backroom and management. It just stands to reason that things aren't going too well for the Tic at the mo. I don't know if TM is the man to turn you around, only time will tell, but that's the only other key thing for you - time.

I know I've had a few digs at the Tic today, but in all honesty I'd much rather you were stronger that you are currently because you can't beat a right old tussle up the top of the league.

You're day will come captain, and probably in the not too distant future. Like I said, a few results can completely change things.


----------



## Bratwurst

No, snowing like bu66ery in Paisley-town too!


----------



## lee.

wee_green_mini said:


> I'm not having a go at you at all here Lee. The vast majority of Rangers fans are exactly the same. All fans of teams not doing as well as they want are.
> 
> When you're not winning/playing as well as you want, you start looking for other reasons and factors as to why this is happening. All the referee bias and players who support other clubs comes into the argument/discussion.
> 
> Bottom line is, Celtic should be trying to get their own house in order and worry only about themselves. Same for every team. All it takes is one great performance or one dreadful performance and the whole season can change within a few games after. Don't forget you've got rid of some good players this year, brought in a lot of new faces and had a total change of backroom and management. It just stands to reason that things aren't going too well for the Tic at the mo. I don't know if TM is the man to turn you around, only time will tell, but that's the only other key thing for you - time.
> 
> I know I've had a few digs at the Tic today, but in all honesty I'd much rather you were stronger that you are currently because you can't beat a right old tussle up the top of the league.
> 
> You're day will come captain, and probably in the not too distant future. Like I said, a few results can completely change things.


As much as I appreciate your post there was no need to direct it to me as I am NOT a Celtic fan. Just jumping on the band wagon of this thread to keep it going as I'm sitting in work doing bu66er all. I'm bored and this thread has kept the day entertaining.

Lee.


----------



## Bratwurst

Sorry about that, I wouldn't want to be called one when I'm not either!


----------



## p3asa

http://takeitonthechin.net/
The things people do to amuse themselves


----------



## lee.

wee_green_mini said:


> Sorry about that, I wouldn't want to be called one when I'm not either!


No bother. I can think of worse things to be called. Is the snow aff yet? Hope it doesn't get called off.

Summer Football anyone? Been far too many games potsponed this season IMO.

Lee.


----------



## Bratwurst

Well it snowed just about the whole game. Bloody freezing in there too. :doublesho

The football wasn't great, but we got the win, so I went home happy. There was a group of about 100 fans up the back of the west stand who sang hilarious songs constantly, mainly about Mowbray and of course the Tic. Kept us all entertained even if the football didn't manage the whole time.

By the way, the steak pies at Hampden are terrific! :thumb:


----------



## RRobert

There were a few retro tunes in the song sheet last night I enjoyed the davie cooper on the wing, no holy water in the cup..... And of course so childish keano and tony mowbury tunes. Well done to the team tho, poor night for football buy job done. See you 21st mar.


----------



## RRobert

Really enjoyed the game yesterday, I thought it was a good alround advert for football. Both teams having a right go at pace and of course pumping 3 into the green n white of edinburgh put the icing on the cake.....

.............









cheers up Tony.:lol:


----------



## KKM

:lol:

ace


----------



## p3asa

And 2 ex Hibees scoring as well


----------



## Bratwurst

If he keeps playing as well as he has recently, I can see Zemmama getting snapped up by a bigger team come the summer. Gave us some right old hassle yesterday. All he needed was skelp in the mooth to stop that :doublesho


----------



## Grizzle

"10 points clear.... and no fear"


----------



## SXI

Can we get our cups now please? 

and £10,000,000 CL money.................


----------



## Bratwurst




----------



## Franco50

Do any of you guys ever have a look at the fans' comments on the Daily Record site?

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/2010/0...the-sake-of-the-club-s-future-86908-22046011/

I follow football to an extent but I don't support any particular team and I get a great laugh at the way that bunch of bairns (from both sides of the OF) hurl insults at each other. The expression 'get a life' could have been created just for them.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Franco50 said:


> Do any of you guys ever have a look at the fans' comments on the Daily Record site?
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/2010/0...the-sake-of-the-club-s-future-86908-22046011/
> 
> I follow football to an extent but I don't support any particular team and I get a great laugh at the way that bunch of bairns (from both sides of the OF) hurl insults at each other. The expression 'get a life' could have been created just for them.


I have nothing to do with the Daily Record or any of the papers for that matter


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

10,000,000 and still be in more det than the spl put the gether:wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> 10,000,000 and still be in more det than the spl put the gether:wave:


Lol, you bhoys are like a broken record - administration is your only hope, it aint gonna happen though.

This is the best crisis I've seen my team in for a while :lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> 10,000,000 and still be in more det than the spl put the gether:wave:


10 points ahead of Selick and they've got no money. Imagine how far ahead they would be if they DID have money
Better to be skint winners with trophies in the cabinet at the end of the season than be losers on the field and have a few quid in the bank like Selick:thumb:


----------



## RRobert

.......pst, he knows there is a "b" in det doesn't he?


----------



## Spoony

Debt or no debt there's a 10 point defecit been built up, so we can't go buying fallen stars for ridiculous amounts. Remember if sellick don't get the league title or a champions league place then surely their money wont be too pretty.


----------



## lee.

Enough of the old firm talk.

Let's talk about Aberdeen FC...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gordy1984

lee. said:


> Enough of the old firm talk.
> 
> Let's talk about Aberdeen FC...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Who :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shug

They were dancing in the streets of raith last night....


----------



## Chubsley

a good win for rangers tonight, not the best of scores but its a win. still got to give credit where credits due to the Saints kept us to a draw for 175mins.

hopefully we can keep it up


----------



## Bratwurst

Well people, Old Firm game this weekend, I can't bloody wait!!

A few wee bevvies (for heat purposes of course) on the way and hopefully a fine afternoon afterwards packed with goals and humorous songs. :thumb:

After reading comments in the paper by a few Celtic players, I think Mowbray's new/young side will get the fright of their lives! A packed stadium screaming non-stop for 90 minutes - not good when you come from playing in front of a few thousand and have never even seen an OF on the telly.

I predict a 4-0 pumping of the 'Tic. Boyd double (to prove his big-game doubters wrong) one from Miller and one from Davis. :speechles

Might be a bit ambitious, but I am a Ranger after-all... nothing wrong with some optimism.

Any predictions from you lot?


----------



## Clark @ PB

I'm praying Walter goes all out attack with Beasley and Novo on the wings, if we come out the traps I think we'll score a couple cos celtics defence is suspect to say the least. Saying that, I have a nagging feeling he may play a more defensive team for some reason so who knows? Form usually means nothing in these games!

Either way, I'll be screaming at the radio as I've got a Q7 in the Studio all weekend - Doh!


----------



## RRobert

as long as we dont drop points it would have to be considerd a +ve result. I'd settle for a wee 1-0 for the rangers and somewhere to see it on the telly as I'll be in Sharm el Sheik :wave:


----------



## Grizzle

Celtic obviously know the league is gone they are now clutching at straws with "the ref is picking on us" FFS!!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB

And the pathetic thing is, they havent even bothered to do their research before claiming the whole worlds against them!

*All Scottish tournaments 1890-91 - 2001-02:

Red cards: Celtic 575 Rangers 622
Yellow cards: Celtic 1522 Rangers 1777
Pens for: Celtic 1027 Rangers 896
Pens against: Celtic 328 Rangers 459

In the SPL since then you can add on:

Rangers: 24 Red & 424 Yellow

Celtic: 15 Red and 370 Yellow.*

End of.


----------



## Bratwurst

Paranoia from them, instead of admitting to crapness.

The Queens 11 (and the fans) don't yell 'cheat' when the going get's tough, we slate the team, change the tactics and generally keep quite until it sorts itself out.

The Tic seem to find it hard to accept either a poor boss, a poor team, or both. Instead it's the refs or the SPL that are to blame.

Bad losers. Always have been. Always will be.


----------



## spitfire

Sorry to interupt your digs at Celtic but I've just had a text from a rangers supporting freind of mine to say that ALLEGEDLY (story to break tomorrow) McGregor is to be charged with rape and wont play for Gers again.

Now don't shoot the messenger, I'm only passing on the text I got.


----------



## Bratwurst

WOW - intriguing rumour Spitfire !!! :doublesho

Ears and peepers open and fully alert to tomorrows news!!!


----------



## jimboxl

Grizzle said:


> Celtic obviously know the league is gone they are now clutching at straws with "the ref is picking on us" FFS!!!!


As a Celtic supporter since I was 7 years old I couldn't agree more. Let the manager manage and the players play. The referee will do his own thing and nobody will sway him!


----------



## Bratwurst

Mowbray's just revealed that Keane's an injury doubt for Sunday. :lol:

I can smell the Tic soiling their drawers! :doublesho

Pooeee


----------



## Clark @ PB

Keane will play - I've no doubt about it! Monkeyheid's just trying to do the Walter Smith mind game trick but not really managing too well as no one seems to believe him!

Never noticed how Celtic always have a major doubt over a big name player before an old firm game yet they always seem to get fit at the last minute??


----------



## swordjo

Spitfire, this is a rumour doing the rounds, has been for the last few days. I got a text on Tuesday saying the same thing!


----------



## Grizzle

Clark said:


> Keane will play - I've no doubt about it! Monkeyheid's just trying to do the Walter Smith mind game trick but not really managing too well as no one seems to believe him!
> 
> Never noticed how Celtic always have a major doubt over a big name player before an old firm game yet they always seem to get fit at the last minute??


Always the same, Mc Gregor is in though. :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Breaking news - apparantly Sutton and Petrov are also major doubts!!


----------



## spitfire

swordjo said:


> Spitfire, this is a rumour doing the rounds, has been for the last few days. I got a text on Tuesday saying the same thing!


Partial truth in the rumour then. He was lifted from Murray Park but no charges brought. Lots of funny hand shakes were seen to be going on lol:lol:

Maybe Celic will get blamed for this too, ie. interrupting his trainning before a vital game


----------



## Clark @ PB

spitfire said:


> Partial truth in the rumour then. He was lifted from Murray Park but no charges brought. Lots of funny hand shakes were seen to be going on lol:lol:
> 
> Maybe Celic will get blamed for this too, ie. interrupting his trainning before a vital game


Wouldnt surprise me - you lot will do anything :lol:


----------



## spitfire

Clark said:


> Wouldnt surprise me - you lot will do anything :lol:


Hail hail to that :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Well if either Boyd or Miller score first, AND the Gers win 4-0, I'll be buying a grand's worth of cleaning stuff! Oh aye, and a packet of Rolo's for her indoors.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I dont like all this over the top optimism i'm seeing from so many gers fans though, you just never know what can happen in an old firm game - especially when Celtic have done everything they possibly can to pressure the ref!


----------



## Bratwurst

Just back from the game. Some rotten refereeing and assistant refereeing out there. Not a great game, bit of a battle and not much skill, but certainly a classic old firm match for tension and desire.

A sweet, sweet ending to the match :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

I still think its shocking that the media tuned such a blind eye to the scum that sang,shouted and clapped through the minute silence


----------



## Spoony

Usual from their lot that is Clark.

I'd have loved to see the odds on Edu first scorer 1-0 Rangers!


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Clark said:


> I still think its shocking that the media tuned such a blind eye to the scum that sang,shouted and clapped through the minute silence


I was at the game and the stuff that was being shouted was a disgrace. Yet it never gets a mention on the radio or tv

If it was the other way round they would claim it was all part of the conspiracy! 

Best team won at the end of the day.:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse

I wonder what conspiracy theory the Selick will dream up for this week then?

a Celtic source reports that "Rangers drugged oor halftime oranges"


----------



## Spoony

If anything the ref was on their side! Disallowed goal and a penalty turned down! BOOOO


----------



## Clark @ PB

To be fair, Edu's first was rightly chopped off as Miller did handball, but the penalty claim was a strong one!

I'm still buzzing from that final minute


----------



## Spoony

Clark said:


> To be fair, Edu's first was rightly chopped off as Miller did handball, but the penalty claim was a strong one!
> 
> I'm still buzzing from that final minute


I know the feeling. Wish I didn't have work so I could have went out for a beer with the boys most of whom have been out since 9am before the game!


----------



## Clark @ PB

I stopped off at the bank on my way home from work half an hour ago and a bus load of gers fans were walking accross the car park - dont think there was a sober one amongst them :lol:


----------



## David

what about the celtic fan waving the Argentina top at half time

no wonder everyone hates them!

Brilliant game, lost my voice and its agony today


----------



## Bratwurst

Sick f***er if you ask me!

Simon Weston fought for all of us, and sustained horrific injuries in the process. To this day he helps raise funds and awareness for ex-servicemen who have been hurt in action.

To insult him in any way is wrong, but to do what that idiot did yesterday is an absolute disgrace!

I hope that 'fans' next 5hite's a hedgehog.


----------



## David




----------



## Deanoecosse

Thats what inbreeding does for you, ignorant piece of sh1t.


----------



## David

> Celtic fans were also blasted for not respecting a minute's silence held yesterday for former Ibrox keeper Gerry Neef, who died last week.


All the proof you need, even sky sports never muted the cameras enough to silence them out


----------



## Bratwurst

Really looks like a [email protected] eh?


----------



## Bratwurst

David said:


> All the proof you need, even sky sports never muted the cameras enough to silence them out


Annoying though that it was hardly reported in the media. 

I think it's good that sky didn't mute them, It lets everyone hear how much a bunch of c0cks some of them are.

edit - I know the sun had a good bit, but not much else. Considering how vile it is, it should have been everywhere.


----------



## Scotty B

Front page of the Scottish Sun. Makes my **** boil.


----------



## Jordan

just watched the silence on youtube, 

****ing disgraceful

doesnt matter what team you support, there will always be idiots like that who absoloutely ruin it!


----------



## David

wee_green_mini said:


> Annoying though that it was hardly reported in the media.
> 
> I think it's good that sky didn't mute them, It lets everyone hear how much a bunch of c0cks some of them are.


sky sports muted it last time during the Rememberance Sunday silence as you could tell instantly when they put the volume back up because it was instant noise and not gradual, mid cheering!

Agree that more papers should have reported upon it, but that won't sell papers 

I'll post a link later with the minutes silence(ish)

all i remember about that was as soon as it was over was the full stadium boo'ing


----------



## ross-1888

i hate the fact that the minutes silence wasnt done right due to the celtic fans.

BUT.

this was almost certain to happen. they should have made it a minute applause to drown out the FEW celtic fans who decided to ruin it.


----------



## David

ross-1888 said:


> i hate the fact that the minutes silence wasnt done right due to the celtic fans.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> this was almost certain to happen. they should have made it a minute applause to drown out the FEW celtic fans who decided to ruin it.


against the wishes of their family however, they wanted a minutes silence as Rangers had asked them which method they felt was appropriate.

i understand what you mean, but its a minute out of everyones life just not to speak, shout whatever they like after and not that many folk would have been complaining


----------



## Clark @ PB

ross-1888 said:


> i hate the fact that the minutes silence wasnt done right due to the celtic fans.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> this was almost certain to happen. they should have made it a minute applause to drown out the FEW celtic fans who decided to ruin it.


I'm sorry but it should always be a minutes silence IMO - why should we have to change it so these folk can get away with their moronic behaviour? 95% of minutes silences up and down the UK are well observed so why cant it be the same for us?


----------



## David

Clark said:


> I'm sorry but it should always be a minutes silence IMO - why should we have to change it so these folk can get away with their moronic behaviour? 95% of minutes silences up and down the UK are well observed so why cant it be the same for us?


sad thing is 95% of their support actually were silent too, 5% could be heard loud and clear from where i was sitting


----------



## Mouse

We must be better than Rangers being the only team to beat them this season...and we are terrible 

I think Celtic got their just desserts complaining about refs before that game


----------



## mr-p1

Thats disgraceful about the half time antics of the scum! A man that had done more for this country than those dole signing scumbags! Why is that not reported or documented on Sky Sports News, where as us the Rangers fans get slaughter for singing so called sectarian songs!


----------



## Bratwurst

All this conspiracy nonsense is getting right up my onions!

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/sport/spl/2874084/Raw-deal-for-50-years.html

Why can't the Tic just accept that their team is not god enough at the moment?

Why is it the refs fault.

If they were good enough to win games on their own merit then would the refs still be out to get them?

Bad losers.

Total cobblers.

Could it be that your manager who you hailed as the best available to 'play the Celtic way' has turned out to be crap? Are you too ashamed of your owners/shareholders decisions that have let you all down?

The refs in this country are pretty bad, yes, but not biased. They make crap decisions that go for and against every team. Yes he got it wrong with Brown/Lafferty, but from where he was standing at the time, you can see why he got it wrong. There were a barrel-load of baffling decisions on Sunday that went against Rangers too, yet no-one from within Rangers is saying that - in fact Walter Smith even said he thought the Ref did well!

Get a grip Celtic and change the record. Show some balls and accept that you're not good enough. You're embarrassing yourselves.


----------



## David

the good thing is, its the same referees who were "helping" them 3 years ago under Martin O'Neil and they werent complaining about the 5 minutes extra time, the penalties and the perfect spot kicks for nakamura (St Mirren game, 87 minutes, free kick, substitution to bring nakamura on purely for the free kick)

they like to forget this when theyre winning


----------



## jacoda434

David said:


>


Why will the SFA not do something about this disgraceful action is it not a conspiracy that the fans get away with this disgraceful action as they are celtic fans

The action of a few can destroy a club


----------



## Clark @ PB

Celtic - feeling hard done by since 1888.


----------



## David




----------



## Grizzle

David said:


>


Class!! :lol:


----------



## GlasgowRob

lol


----------



## SXI

The idiot that showed the top in the Broomy was thrown out the stadium eventually.


Sadly not thrown in the Clyde


----------



## ross-1888

Clark said:


> I'm sorry but it should always be a minutes silence IMO - why should we have to change it so these folk can get away with their moronic behaviour? 95% of minutes silences up and down the UK are well observed so why cant it be the same for us?


I totally agree it should always be a minutes silence. BUT!

it cant be the same for us becasue there a minority of supporters on both sides of the divide with bigoted hate that will always make them act like complete morons over a football match.

My dad told me of it was like this when he was a boy too. a celtic players son died and the rangers fans had a song that made fun of that. same with the tragic ibrox disaster, some of the celtic fans made a song up about that.

I think that with the track record being as such then they should have seen that this was going to happen.

as long as there is that hate and bigotry then this is what will happen.

i personally think its terrible that people cant hold in that hate and have a minutes silence for the dead.

The conspiracy theories.

Again i think that its a way to deflect the medias attention from the poor performance of celtic this season to something else. The standard of referees in this country is poor. BUT they are poor for every game in the spl. and at the end of the day if celtic had been on form then these decisions wouldnt be what decided the game.

there is no conspiracy against celtic. i think that referees are just poor just now and unless they introduce technology then its always going to be that way.

:thumb:


----------



## RRobert

Ticket for theglamour cup final arrived today. North stand D2...... See y'all there, enjoy yersel!


----------



## Bratwurst

I think/hope the fright the other night will give them a boot up the ar5e and get them showing a bit more fight for the run-in.

WATP


----------



## Clark @ PB

wee_green_mini said:


> I think/hope the fright the other night will give them a boot up the ar5e and get them showing a bit more fight for the run-in.
> 
> WATP


Yeah I hope so mate, definitely prefer them getting a kick up the backside in the cup games instead of the league, that would have been 2 points dropped if it had been the latter. I'd still like us to be getting in about teams better though, really harrass them off the ball like we did at tannadice and easter road a month or two back - seems like we've gone back to being happy to let the other teams have loads of possession and just sit back for large parts of the games.


----------



## Spoony

Oh dear lord. Down to 9 men!

There's no treble for us this season.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

You have no faith Spoony

...that's why we're champions!


----------



## Spoony

Lol I know I know. 1-0 now I'm doubfounded.

Edit:
And that'll be the win, just stuck the middle finger up at my sceptic view


----------



## Bratwurst

One of the most bizzarre cup wins ever, but a sweet one too!!

Moan the Gers :thumb:


----------



## jacoda434

wee_green_mini said:


> One of the most bizzarre cup wins ever, but a sweet one too!!
> 
> Moan the Gers :thumb:


has to go down as one of the best:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

One of my proudest moments as a Gers fan without a doubt


----------



## p3asa

Anyone going up to Dundee for the replay? 
It will be hard going up there with so many out!!


----------



## RRobert

you're right, its back to business with a tought away tie. But, i think if they can show that same spirit for the remainder of the league i am sure it'll be treble-tastic!

FF:thumb:


----------



## Scotty B

Lets hope so.


----------



## SXI

One of the most emotional games Ive watched in a long time; team spirit must be so high at the moment. 

1 down 2 to go


----------



## Clark @ PB

I'll be honest, as great as the treble would be - the Hearts game is more important to me...


----------



## GlasgowRob

as gutted as i am about losing to united, 

cant help but say at least we didnt get dicked 4-0 by a diddy team from paisley


----------



## Spoony

Aye, rangers team were missing again tonight. We really are poor at the moment.


----------



## RRobert

Poor poor showing and to get stuffed in the final minute is a downer. But, there's always someone worse of than yerself eh tony? 

No excuse now, full focus on the league title.


----------



## chisai

I'm not really a footy fan but I reckon I know why Rangers lost tonight.




They were too busy pissing themselves when they heard the St Mirren score.


----------



## David




----------



## RRobert

David said:


>


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/8586377.stm
qoute below from that link...............I think this sums up Tony,

"The defeat maintains Rangers' 10-point lead at the top of the Scottish Premier League, with the Ibrox side having two games in hand, and Mowbray suggested the success of Walter Smith's side was down to "negative" football.

"Rangers have been very consistent - they haven't lost four goals in any game," said Mowbray.

"They set up differently - maybe that's the way to go.

"Maybe it isn't a league for trying to force the game and be expansive - maybe it is a league for playing defensive, negative football and having quality up front to counter-attack."


----------



## lee.

One very happy united fan here. 

The game was pretty poor tho. Both teams cancelled each other out for long spells with no real threats.

Still. A wins a win.


----------



## Deanoecosse

lee. said:


> One very happy united fan here.


and another here Lee. We didn't even need the penalty we should have got for Lafferty's handball:thumb:

Well done St Mirren tho, it's always good to see the green & white sh1te get humped


----------



## lee.

Deanoecosse said:


> and another here Lee. We didn't even need the penalty we should have got for Lafferty's handball:thumb:


I never really seen the penalty claim. I was crammed in the corner of the Lower George Fox at the opposite end. Going to try and find some highlights now cause I'm curious to see if Goodies goal was offside also.


----------



## Deanoecosse

lee. said:


> I never really seen the penalty claim. I was crammed in the corner of the Lower George Fox at the opposite end. Going to try and find some highlights now cause I'm curious to see if Goodies goal was offside also.


shhhhh, don't mention the goal we had knocked off, on top of the penalty we should have had, it'll only start the green & white conspiracy clowns crying again about the "pro Rangers" referees


----------



## Clark @ PB

If Rangers have played negative football this season then the league table must be telling MAJOR porkies regarding the MASSIVE goal difference between the two teams. 

Get a life Tony, your team's not good enough - simples!


----------



## Deeg

this will make you guys happy:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/8586352.stm

Mowbray gone!


----------



## jacoda434

took his time


thank him on his way out:lol:


----------



## Grizzle

Happy Days!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Nooooooooooooo!


I seriously wanted him to stay 


Oh well, hopefully 5th Choice Mghee (AKA Mutley from wacky races) gets the job - that would be comedy gold!


----------



## Grizzle

*** me he won 17 out of 30 games!!! Weres all the tic fans now???


----------



## Grizzle

Clark said:


> Nooooooooooooo!
> 
> I seriously wanted him to stay
> 
> Oh well, hopefully 5th Choice Mghee (AKA Mutley from wacky races) gets the job - that would be comedy gold!


----------



## Deanoecosse

Clark said:


> Oh well, hopefully 5th Choice Mghee (AKA Mutley from wacky races) gets the job - that would be comedy gold!


aye he's doing a cracking job with the Dons, just the sort of target Celtic would go for:thumb:


----------



## jacoda434

Working out who was to blame :wave:

The Masons ?
The Referees ?
The Parks ?
The SFA ?
The Wind ?
The Snow ?
The Time Of Year ?


Or is it just 

One Shot Football Squad ? :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

How long before Mourinho's being lined up for the job next?.. :lol:


----------



## jacoda434

Grizzle said:


>


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha He He He He He He He He He Ha Ha Ha Ha He He He He He He Ha He Ha He He He Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha He He He He He He He He He Ha Ha Ha Ha He He He He He He Ha He Ha He He He Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha He He He He He He He He He Ha Ha Ha Ha He He He He He He Ha He Ha He He He Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha He He He He He He He He He Ha Ha Ha Ha He He He He He He Ha He Ha He He He Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha He He He He He He He He He Ha Ha Ha Ha He He He He He He Ha He Ha He He He Ha Ha 
Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha He He He He He He He He He Ha Ha Ha Ha He He He He He He Ha He Ha He He He Ha Ha

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Clark said:


> How long before Mourinho's being lined up for the job next?.. :lol:


Add to that - Larsson!


----------



## Clark @ PB

:lol: needs speakers

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/8587460.stm


----------



## Clark @ PB




----------



## Clark @ PB




----------



## David

Nice one Clark :lol:


----------



## David

Just to say, this defensive football thing...

Rangers have 2 games in hand, and have 25 goals more than celtic, 10 points clear with a possible extra 6 to be played for.

This is the same guy who sold Scott McDonald, who still today is their top striker this season :lol:


----------



## RRobert

"football success with flair" said john Reid. Ho ho ho. Cheerio cheerio cheerio


----------



## Grizzle

Shocking result tonight!!!!


----------



## jerry318

Minor Slip up Grizzle, hopefully Walter gives each and everyone one of them a kick up the **** and has them in for training 1st thing in the morning


----------



## spitfire

Get in there Cillian :lol:

*St Johnstone 4 - 1 Rangers*


----------



## Grizzle

wow wow wow there Douglas old chap..... lol


----------



## Alzay

Well that was superb, I had a funny feeling we would win tonight but we pissed on them. 

Top 6 here we come.


----------



## spitfire

Grizzle said:


> wow wow wow there Douglas old chap..... lol


Just when I though this thread had the wrong title too.:lol:

Just thought I'd stop by and wind you guys up.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

mon the saints lol celtic man doin the job


----------



## spitfire

THE_BHOY_C15RLN said:


> mon the saints lol celtic man doin the job


God it's quiet in here tonight


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

saints.....you mean as in St Mirren?

Oh OOO!


----------



## Clark @ PB

No excuses from me, better team won and there were two "flukey" goals in there to be fair. I cant really complain too much as 2 defeats in the league all season is pretty good going - I dont like getting beat by 4-1 though!


----------



## lee.

lee. said:


> Please tell me you know it's just a vicious circle?.


I rest my case.

Was it not just last Wed that Celtic getting beat by St Mirren 4-0 was one of the funniest moments in all Rangers Fans eyes. Now who's laughing.

Oh, and please save the...

- St Mirren are lower in the league than St Johnstone

- At least we scored one

...comments cause I'm not interested.


----------



## Clark @ PB

lee. said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> Was it not just last Wed that Celtic getting beat by St Mirren 4-0 was one of the funniest moments in all Rangers Fans eyes. Now who's laughing.
> 
> Oh, and please save the...
> 
> - St Mirren are lower in the league than St Johnstone
> 
> - At least we scored one
> 
> ...comments cause I'm not interested.


Well, yes we are still laughing cos we're still top of the league :thumb:


----------



## lee.

Clark said:


> Well, yes we are still laughing cos we're still top of the league :thumb:


How did I miss that one. :lol:

Oh how I would love to quote your above comment Clark at the end of the season with about 100 :lol:'s but I don't think I will get the chance. I would take great pride in doing so tho.

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

lee. said:


> How did I miss that one. :lol:
> 
> Oh how I would love to quote your above comment Clark at the end of the season with about 100 :lol:'s but I don't think I will get the chance. I would take great pride in doing so tho.
> 
> :thumb:


i pray to god it doesnt, but if you are doing the above at the end of the season then I shall be first to remind you that it's a vicious circle :thumb::lol:


----------



## lee.

Clark said:


> i pray to god it doesnt, but if you are doing the above at the end of the season then I shall be first to remind you that it's a vicious circle :thumb::lol:


:lol: I will beat you to it.

My team were only in the circle once many moons ago and it has been vicious ever since. 1983 to be exact.


----------



## p3asa

Getting beat 4-0 by St Mirren isn't a sacking offence on its own, hence why getting beat 4-1 (with 2 own goals I may add  ) isn't the end of the world.
It was the accumulation of Mowbrays bad results of:
Played 30
Won 17
Drew 6
Lost 7
Winning just over half of your games isn't good enough for either of the old firm.
I think why most Rangers supporters took to him was his quote "I'll never play like Rangers"


----------



## RRobert

a shocking result given the great performance against Hearts. Oh well, at least the cushion is there for upsets like this.

FF
:thumb:


----------



## David

least my Bosnian hero scored


----------



## RRobert

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/scot_cups/8609777.stm

Lennon must stay ! So, we gonna change the title of this thread or what....... Ha ha ha. FF.


----------



## Bratwurst

The cause of the big cloud of dust that has closed airports all over Britain today, has been traced to the man who cleans Celtic's trophy cabinet.


----------



## jimboc

any of you boys ever seen this, it's absolute genius...

http://dundeebarryleighgriffiths.blogspot.com/2010/02/dundeebarrys-leigh-griffiths-blog.html


----------



## p3asa

I didn't think the was Ross County result was this bad!!!!


----------



## Bratwurst

What's wrong with them? 

They seem a touch upset. 

*Moan the Staggies !!*


----------



## Clark @ PB

greatest fans in the world? dont make me laugh!


----------



## spitfire

I thought you guys might like this one.

*Celtic have signed a new striker from Kabul United FC on his 1st day of training, Neil Lennon picked up the ball & said "BALL" then pointed at the goal & said"GOAL" then demonstrated a kicking motion & said "KICK" understand? Kick, ball, Goal! *

*The Afghan striker plucked up courage to say "excuse me Mr Lennon, but I speak very good english" to which Neil replies "sit down son I'm talking to Samaras"*

:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Hahaha - very good !!


----------



## rossmuir1978

that video is embarrassing.


----------



## AndrewG

championeeeeees!


----------



## rr dave

Glasgow Rangers champions oh oh oh oh oh!!! 

53 and counting!!!


----------



## Walesy.

Time for a wee drink I would say!


----------



## David

'mon the robot


----------



## p3asa

53 and counting


----------



## David




----------



## rr dave

Superb ain't it! Got it as my background!


----------



## Bratwurst

The wee man's blazer's a topper! He was lapping it up at Ibrox last night. So too was big Walter, usually calm and quiet he was going mental with Ally!

Legends at work.


----------



## RRobert

big pat on the back for the team and management, so little investment but still streets ahead.



FF


----------



## spitfire

Breaking news

The SPL will not be presenting Rangers FC the league trophy incase they pawn it. 

Congratulations on winning the league BTW. Thoroughly deserved.


----------



## Bratwurst

Very gracious of you Spitfire :thumb:

I'm sure next year will be much closer, especially if Lennon takes over as expected (if he keeps getting results until the end of the season that is).

Good chance we'll lose more players, esp. Boyd, Bougherra, maybe Novo, maybe McGregor... plus not have the cash to replace with players of the same standard. On top of that Walter might go too. All the while Celtic's board and management will be determined to get improvement next season by getting more money into the team and rebuilding.

This is going to be a very interesting close season for both of our teams.


----------



## IanS21

Unless we (Rangers) get a new owner its going to be a very dark future


----------



## spitfire

Sorry guys :lol:I just got this text.

The BBC says that "Rangers have confirmed that they are under investigation by *Her Majesties* Revenue and Customs"

Do you guys still want her saved?  lol


----------



## IanS21

spitfire said:


> Sorry guys :lol:I just got this text.
> 
> The BBC says that "Rangers have confirmed that they are under investigation by *Her Majesties* Revenue and Customs"
> 
> Do you guys still want her saved?  lol


yup lol,

Its general procedure due to the way accounts have being getting paid. Happens all over the footballing world. Nothing to worry about just the papers etc trying to paper over our League Win :wave::wave::wave::wave:

GSTQ :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

IanS21 said:


> yup lol,
> 
> Its general procedure due to the way accounts have being getting paid. Happens all over the footballing world. Nothing to worry about just the papers etc trying to paper over our League Win :wave::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> GSTQ :thumb:


Jeez, and they say we're paranoid.  No need to explain, I read the article on the BBC website:thumb: What is worrying is a RUMOUR that the debt could be as much as £120,000,000:doublesho. I hope that's not true. If it is, that's very serious.


----------



## IanS21

spitfire said:


> Jeez, and they say we're paranoid.  No need to explain, I read the article on the BBC website:thumb: What is worrying is a RUMOUR that the debt could be as much as £120,000,000:doublesho. I hope that's not true. If it is, that's very serious.


I rather doubt its true, i think they are just adding figures from murrays groups together and coming up with a magical number :wall:


----------



## spitfire

Another text:lol:


Due to the HMRC revelations and the increasing debt at Ibrox, it's unlikely referees will be paid at the end of the month.


----------



## Bratwurst

spitfire said:


> Another text:lol:
> 
> Due to the HMRC revelations and the increasing debt at Ibrox, it's unlikely referees will be paid at the end of the month.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## David

into those beasts tonight


----------



## Walesy.

IanS21 said:


> yup lol,
> 
> Its general procedure due to the way accounts have being getting paid. Happens all over the footballing world. Nothing to worry about just the papers etc trying to paper over our League Win :wave::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> GSTQ :thumb:


Was talking to some one in 'the know' about this and he was saying that more clubs are going to be hit with this investigation, they just havent got to them yet i.e celtic (sellick), hearts etc etc.


----------



## spitfire

David said:


> into those beasts tonight


Agreed.:thumb: C'mon the hoops:lol:


----------



## spitfire

Well, it's all gone b quiet in here today eh?


----------



## Clark @ PB

Wee bit annoyed but I think I'd have been ALOT more annoyed if we werent already champions :thumb:

Mgaydey up to his old tricks as usual though!


----------



## Bratwurst

We're all too busy celebrating the league win to worry about last night's blip.

Just stopped partying for a wee minute there to read my emails.

Now, where did I put that champers?...


----------



## spitfire

Clark said:


> Wee bit annoyed but I think I'd have been ALOT more annoyed if we werent already champions :thumb:
> 
> Mgaydey up to his old tricks as usual though!


I can't say McCulloch didn't deserve it after trying to get O'Dea booked in the first half, but it was a soft yellow. I'm pleased to get the win and Lennons contented look in the dug out at the end was priceless.


----------



## spitfire

wee_green_mini said:


> We're all too busy celebrating the league win to worry about last night's blip.
> 
> Just stopped partying for a wee minute there to read my emails.
> 
> Now, where did I put that champers?...


At least Clark was honest


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> We're all too busy celebrating the league win to worry about last night's blip.
> 
> Just stopped partying for a wee minute there to read my emails.
> 
> *Now, where did I put that champers?.*..


It was in that ice bucket over there....

Ah luvvly


----------



## spitfire

Grizzle said:


> It was in that ice bucket over there....
> 
> Ah luvvly


lol. Aw right big yin?


----------



## Guest

I'll be at Ibrox tomorrow with some silver polish!!

WATP

D


----------



## Bratwurst

Walter Smith just signed for the coming season :thumb:


----------



## gerz1873

spitfire said:


> Jeez, and they say we're paranoid.  No need to explain, I read the article on the BBC website:thumb: What is worrying is a RUMOUR that the debt could be as much as £120,000,000:doublesho. I hope that's not true. If it is, that's very serious.


£ 120 Million ??? Suville calculator :devil:


----------



## Bratwurst

New strip for 2010 modelled by the handsome Webster :lol:










I like it. Plain and simple. Wee bitty cheapo looking mind 

No Webster - the top


----------



## JJ_

The credit crunch has hit our strip that's for sure. Looks terrible, looks like a polo shirt.


----------



## RRobert

so thats the management side sorted out for the next few years. 

not heard anything else about the TAX man that was being mentioned, straws, grasping??? typical hunting around trying to deflect from problems on the park for the hoops mob.

role on next season.


----------



## spitfire

gerz1873 said:


> £ 120 Million ??? Suville calculator :devil:


Did you join this forum just to impart that bit of wisdom?


----------



## orangeross

the new top is the same as the england top,it is from the tailored by umbro range and it is far from cheap,i will be buying it but i hope to get the version without the tennents logo cos that does look terrible


----------



## Clark @ PB

I love the new strip,getting mine pre-ordered tomoro!

And word on the forums is that the Ellis deal is pretty much done,have to wait and see!


----------



## orangeross

Clark said:


> I love the new strip,getting mine pre-ordered tomoro!
> 
> *And word on the forums* is that the Ellis deal is pretty much done,have to wait and see!


are you a member on Follow Follow mate??


----------



## -Stu-

Word is as Clark said, Ellis deal is almost done. He's a bit of a wideboy apparently.


----------



## Guest

Celtic top has the awful logo too.

http://www.football-shirts.co.uk/fans/celtic-home-shirt-1012_7335

Follow Follow thread is into 24 pages and counting but sccgers is usually SPOT on.


----------



## orangeross

Defined said:


> Celtic top has the awful logo too.
> 
> http://www.football-shirts.co.uk/fans/celtic-home-shirt-1012_7335
> 
> Follow Follow thread is into 24 pages and counting but sccgers is usually SPOT on.


having met sccgers he seems a very level headed guy who wouldnt just post a thread like that for the sake of it,the sooner its official the better


----------



## Clark @ PB

orangeross said:


> are you a member on Follow Follow mate??


I am indeed mate, more of a lurker on there though - I'm on all the time with my phone to see if we've got new owners yet! :lol:

New top with "champions 53" pre-ordered this morning


----------



## Grizzle

Clark said:


> New top with "champions 53" pre-ordered this morning


Same although no number on the back. :thumb:


----------



## David

celtics new away top looks another fashion disaster


----------



## orangeross

New home top pre ordered last night with Laudrup 11 on the back,have had Laudrup 11 on the last 2 home tops and we have won the league so it has to go on next years top too


----------



## stevie_m

Well the so-called takeover looks like it has fallen through and now the club has been taken off the market. Starting to feel like the situation that Newcastle are in aswell.

I understand that we have debts close to £ 30>33 million... Champions League money will go to pay some of the debt aswell which will take it to about £20>25 million. But they do have a "warchest" of £5 million for new signings. But we still have certain players that are now starting the last year of their contracts (which need to get sorted or punt them).

I'd gladly sell McGregor, Bougie to bring in atleast £10 million ... put £5 mill to purchasing new players and £5 mill to the debt.

Conway from what I hear is more or less a done deal ..


----------



## ross-1888

y sell boughy and mcgregor to buy in new player
they are 2 of the best players in the team . that would be a big big big gamble


----------



## stevie_m

Personally don't like McGregor and feel we have a perfectly good back up in Alexander and bring in Tuffey (atm a free transfer)

Bougie ... well considering he han't really played for us since the Old Firm game in Feb .. I don't think we are missing him (rather keep Wilson get him on a new contract) With Webster comming back and still having an interest in Reynolds from Motherwell.

Right now the debt that we have is a bloody noose around our necks and if selling two players (who I feel either don't want to be there or in MrGregor's case shines a bad light on the club as a whole) help take away some of the debt well do it

----

Have to admit im not the biggest fan of the new strips ... I dont know if its the font or the fact that it just looks like a polo shirt.


----------



## Bratwurst

I'd happily see them go too, Boogie hardly even turns up and McGregor has shown a few times he's a bit of a liability, whereas Alexander has never put a foot wrong.

I'd most like to keep Davis. I also hope Lafferty can carry on his good form into the new season. Also liked seeing wee Naismith getting a few games in.

Now more than ever, I think Smith needs to get a few of the youngsters/reserves/U19's blooded earlier rather than given a few cameos in meaningless end of season games. We'd save/make good money each year even if we only produced 1 Hutton or Wilson etc. and that will only happen if we bring the young boys through the ranks.


----------



## Dougster

"a few of the youngsters/reserves/U19's"

Play the lot. Celtic have Lennon.


----------



## stevie_m

We need to sort out the Wilson contract or he is going to Liverpool (Wasn't Rafa who wanted him it was Dalglish for the youth set up)

from what i've seen of the youth set up there are a few good players but its still slim pickings and will be for the time being until parents and youth players see they have a chance to play for the first team.

Mind you it doesn't help when you change your youth set up every 3 or 4 years. We also need a better scouting set up. I know we can't afford to have the same set up a Arsenal but we could easily have the same set up as Ajax.

Everyone knows how good the Ajax set up is ... every team in the set up play 4-3-3 from the first team right down to the babes. The money that is spent bringing up these players goes back into the academy and themsome.


----------



## Bratwurst

wee_green_mini said:


> Now more than ever, I think Smith needs to get a few of the youngsters/reserves/U19's blooded earlier rather than given a few cameos in meaningless end of season games. We'd save/make good money each year even if we only produced 1 Hutton or Wilson etc. and that will only happen if we bring the young boys through the ranks.


As if by magic...

http://sport.stv.tv/football/scottish-premier/rangers/183164-mccoist-rangers-will-blood-reserves-youngsters-next-season/

I just gave Walter and Super Swally a quick call and a spot of advice


----------



## stevie_m

wee_green_mini said:


> I'd happily see them go too, Boogie hardly even turns up and McGregor has shown a few times he's a bit of a liability, whereas Alexander has never put a foot wrong.
> 
> I'd most like to keep Davis. I also hope Lafferty can carry on his good form into the new season. Also liked seeing wee Naismith getting a few games in.
> 
> Now more than ever, I think Smith needs to get a few of the youngsters/reserves/U19's blooded earlier rather than given a few cameos in meaningless end of season games. We'd save/make good money each year even if we only produced 1 Hutton or Wilson etc. and that will only happen if we bring the young boys through the ranks.


wouldn't need to produce a Hutton or Wilson to make money, look at the people we have let go recently (Charlie bloody Adam... The guy who now has an asking fee of £5mill we let him go for 500k !, then look at Ross McCormack aswell we let him go for 300k if my memory serves me correctly ... At one point last season Cardiff were looking for about £2>3 mill for him.) But the one that stands out a mile is the Arteta transfer we buy him for £6mill and sell him for £2.5mill then the club who we sell him to keep him for a season then get punt him to Everton ... Now he has a £20mill price tag... I'd rather we kept the players such as Wilson and Hutton until we got crazy money bids in for them and sell players such as Adam for 1>2 mill than sell them off at a shocking reduced rate.

The youth set up needs a full time scout ... An actual youth scout not a job for the old boys ! Same as the head of youth development


----------



## GolfFanBoy

John Fleck will need to step up next season and feature more regularly. Mo Edu if he can stay fit for the whole season will be an important player and Andy Webster the same for defence. Up front I would like to see us get in a half decent striker so we don't rely on the good form of Lafferty and Miller. Whoever we get they have to want to play for Rangers - like Novo did for most of his time - and be physically up to the challenge of the SPL as injuries could cost us with a smaller squad.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Oh and I hoped Lennon would get the job so he can spend more of their money - how much did Nobrain spend last season? :lol: In saying that I don't think they can be that bad this season and will be closer to us come the season climax.


----------



## stevie_m

Heard a few rumours about players...

David Goodwillie
David Healy
George Welcome
Calum Davenport
Kris Commons
Chris Brunt
and a rumour about an ex player aswell


----------



## rag1873

Healy seems to be linked with us evey season! Reminds me of the old Alan Smith saga coz he was pictured on holiday with a gers top on years ago!!
Id def take Healy though!!
I doubt they would go for Davenport! Think hes lucky hes not in the jail after reading the papers this week!


----------



## Walesy.

stevie_m said:


> Heard a few rumours about players...
> 
> David Goodwillie
> David Healy
> George Welcome
> Calum Davenport
> Kris Commons
> Chris Brunt
> and a rumour aboutan *ex player *aswell


Peter lovenkrands????


----------



## Bratwurst

Wouldn't think Lovenkrands would pass up a shot at the premiership...


----------



## rag1873

stevie_m said:


> Heard a few rumours about players...
> 
> David Goodwillie
> David Healy
> George Welcome
> Calum Davenport
> Kris Commons
> Chris Brunt
> and a rumour aboutan ex player aswell


Ross McCormack???


----------



## ggk26

Gazza?? not much older than davie weir:lol:


----------



## rag1873

probably be faster than big davie too!!


----------



## RRobert

A suitable replacement for Kevin Thomson?










i dont know of many that have made the crossover from boxing to soccerball. maybe the other way tho . . . .


----------



## Bratwurst

hmmm...

http://www.clubcall.com/rangers/rangers-to-land-bullard-1077901.html


----------



## Bratwurst

That's Thompson signed for Middlesbrough.

Looking forward to seeing Davis central next season. Should be good.

That should mean Eagles joins us later tonight or tomorrow....


----------



## Clark @ PB

Pretty pi$$ed off at Thomson being sold, should have kept him for THAT tackle on jobbie keane alone :lol:

Hopefully we hold onto Edu and Davis though, I'll be happy at that!


----------



## Dougster

Eagles can tackle too!!

He chopped a Chelsea player a belter when he was at Man U!!

P.S. I have already asked him if I can detail his Lambo!!


----------



## ross-1888

Dougster said:


> Eagles can tackle too!!
> 
> He chopped a Chelsea player a belter when he was at Man U!!
> 
> P.S. I have already asked him if I can detail his Lambo!!


dont think youll get the chance mate lol as far as ive heard hes snubbed the huns.

might be wrong though?


----------



## Dougster

He has rejected the deal.

I find the term 'Hun' offensive.


----------



## ross-1888

Dougster said:


> He has rejected the deal.
> 
> I find the term 'Hun' offensive.


well its better than O***** B******

lol lol ko ko

i apologise if i have cause any offence.

orange bananas


----------



## ggk26

Dougster said:


> He has rejected the deal.
> 
> I find the term 'Hun' offensive.


i find the word rangers offensive:lol:


----------



## orangeross

ggk26 said:


> i find the word rangers offensive:lol:


so why did you come into a thread about Rangers then??


----------



## ggk26

orangeross said:


> so why did you come into a thread about Rangers then??[/QUOTE
> 
> to get a good laugh:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gerz1873

ggk26 said:


> orangeross said:
> 
> 
> 
> so why did you come into a thread about Rangers then??[/QUOTE
> 
> to get a good laugh:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh? i am still pissing myself about Ceptics 'Attempt' to challenge the Champions last season :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## ggk26

gerz1873 said:


> ggk26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh? i am still pissing myself about Ceptics 'Attempt' to challenge the Champions last season :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> the funniest thing about this year mate is that we will have a team to mount a challenge..i heard rangers were looking for the tennents sixes to make a return cause they've not got enough players for the spl  anyway just havin a bit of banter not tryin to cause offense
Click to expand...


----------



## gerz1873

ggk26 said:


> gerz1873 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the funniest thing about this year mate is that we will have a team to mount a challenge..i heard rangers were looking for the tennents sixes to make a return cause they've not got enough players for the spl  anyway just havin a bit of banter not tryin to cause offense
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Good one about the 6's mate lets hope for a good season ahead. Btw no offence taken just banter as you say
Click to expand...


----------



## Spoony

I wouldn't worry about this season with Walter at the helm. A decent champions league run would be nice.


----------



## ross-1888

Spoony said:


> I wouldn't worry about this season with Walter at the helm. A decent champions league run would be nice.


best look out the air max then..... thats the only run youll get this season.... lol

both teams are going to struggle this year.

be luck to escape to groups

or even make them in celtics case. but hey ho heres hoping


----------



## Spoony

ross-1888 said:


> best look out the air max then..... thats the only run youll get this season.... lol
> 
> both teams are going to struggle this year.
> 
> be luck to escape to groups
> 
> or even make them in celtics case. but hey ho heres hoping


I could do with a new pair of air max to be honest!

I think the real issue in the gers camp this year will be lack of harmony, I think it excerts itself on the players the fact they don't know what's happening or if they are coming or going. If their mind isn't in the game fully it will soon tell.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Last year nobody was favouring us for another title with all the money being spent at Celtic and with Nobrain coming in. Time will tell if their new signing's adapt to the Scottish game but regardless I do expect a closer run-in for the league. One thing is for certain a league trophy is a must for them now they've invested so much money and had nothing to show for it.

Gers were doing the right thing by bleeding in the young players at the end of last season and not jumping in with any money grabbing signings. What we need is a striker and midfielder/winger to come in that will give 110%, not someone coming in to warm the bench at our expense. In our favour we have the Champions League to enjoy which has to be an attraction for potential signing's as well as morale during the season. Anyone who writes this squad off will only strengthen their resolve, at the moment we still have the backbone of a strong side. If Lafferty can continue with the goal ratio he showed towards the end of the season I don't see why he can't fill some of the void left by Boyd.

btw is it just me or has anyone else noticed Boydy hasn't once mentioned Rangers in his press interviews  Not sure how to look back on his last year, the more I think about it the more I'm convinced he had decided on seeing out his contract to favour his next move.


----------



## p3asa

I can't believe for a minute that Smith would hang around and watch all his assets being sold. He already spoke up last year about the bank controlling things so he certainly isn't scared to speak out. 

I'm glad we keep our signings close to our chest instead of leaking them out to the mhedia to hopefully increase season ticket sales!!!!

Re Boyd, yeah he did score a barrowload but how many games did Lafferty come on in the last 10 / 20 minutes and do a hell of a lot more in that time than what Boyd had done in the whole game? 

Thompson I liked but he was too injury prone. Anyone know the % of games he played last year?

It's Novo I'll miss the most out of the ones that have left. His enthusiasm was a joy to watch. I reckon it won't be long before 

Bougherra joins them all!!

PS Nice car GolfFanBoy :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

p3asa said:


> PS Nice car GolfFanBoy :thumb:


Cheers :thumb: Only disappointment was it was built a week before the assembly line changed over to the Match  Still, it's specc'd pretty close to the Match (MFSW, F/R sensors) and I did get a good deal to compensate for it. Recognize you from the uk-mkivs.net site :thumb:

Back on topic, agree Thomson was a bit hit and miss with his form so I'm not too sad seeing him go. Smith has brought in so many good players in his time that have been relative unknown's prior to their Rangers career - Cuellar, Bougherra, Davis, etc.

Novo is a legend, him and Prso up front were one of the best pairs we had prior to Boyd/Miller. I think people forget some of the important goals he scored in getting us through the UEFA cup run and in qualification for the champions league group stage one season - a goal that effectively netted the club £10 mill. Can't blame the little fella for moving on for 1st team starts.


----------



## Bratwurst

Wilson's signed for Liverpool for 5 mil + add ons.

edit - sorry 5M total (5mil + addons!)

slight difference :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

There'll no doubt be an outcry about that but I'm happy with 5 million for him. It was reported he wanted away so if that's the case then see ya - no one's bigger than the club (well except wee nacho maybe! ).


----------



## Bratwurst

Same here. Very good young player, but we can't refuse that kind of lolly!

So Murray Park's a failure?....


----------



## gerz1873

Considering Wilson wouldnt sign a new contract this deal is the right thing for Rangers at the moment. But it goes without saying we need new players pronto. Mon the Gers


----------



## Bratwurst

Saw this quote from Lee McCulloch today... 

Talking about Celtic (being favourites for the league this year)...

“They’ve not won the league for a couple of years; they didn’t win a trophy last year, is that right?

hehehe


----------



## Bratwurst

MODS - I have a link to the Rangers game - it's hosted on some french site - am I allowed to post the external link on here?


----------



## Bratwurst

Ah well - no game for you lot 

It finished 0-0.

Bloody awful conditions!

Lafferty looked good again, as did Davis, Edu and Naismith.

McCulloch might have done his hamstring. Looked that way anyway as he went off and up the tunnel. Walked up mind so maybe not too bad.


----------



## Shug

wee_green_mini said:


> Lafferty looked good again,


Thought it was chilly underfoot. Hell musta froze over.....


----------



## RRobert

We doing an edit on the name of this thread yet or what? Pumped in Portugal and a "toothless display" http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/8860029.stm

Is it a parachute into the lessor euro contest or an immediate exit from European football altogether


----------



## Grizzle

Who care's another loss or the "super" Celts lmao.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I'm saying nothing yet! Remember what happened the season strachan got humped 5-0 by artmedia!


Still funny tonight though :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Pretty sure *the losers* drop into the Europa League


----------



## Spoony

wee_green_mini said:


> Pretty sure *the losers* drop into the Europa League


Not at this stage I don't think. I think the next phase the loser drops to Europa. Doubt it's this stage too.


----------



## RRobert

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010–11_UEFA_Champions_League

Looks like it's into a qualifying round pre-Europa league set up for Celtic.


----------



## Walesy.




----------



## Bratwurst

Not looking forward to the next few days so much. Everton are close to losing Arteta to City or Barcelona and Peinaar (?) is just into his last year of his contract so he might go too. Rumour has it, Moyes want Davis to replace!

I'd be super-pi55ed if wee Davis went!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Would rather lose bougy than Davis - there'll be some amount of trouble if they let him go...


----------



## GolfFanBoy

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/r/rangers/8886638.stm

Seems to suggest Davis wouldn't be saying no if a bid came in  Still, cheered me up to see the Braga score :lol:


----------



## RRobert

As they say, there Is always someone worse off than yourself. And lately it's the hoops 







Bragaaaah-do-do-do 


----------



## Stevie---Boy

xpressvalet said:


> As they say, there Is always someone worse off than yourself. And lately it's the hoops 
> 
> Bragaaaah-do-do-do 


Not to worry, we will get a laugh at your team sheet at the start of season.


----------



## RRobert

Stevie---Boy said:


> Not to worry, we will get a laugh at your team sheet at the start of season.


Aye cos yours is bursting with star names. There is englands finest sol Campbell & David James for starters -GOOOOOAL


----------



## Stevie---Boy

xpressvalet said:


> Aye cos yours is bursting with star names. There is englands finest sol Campbell & David James for starters -GOOOOOAL


:thumb:
Should never have given that Ginger ****** the job. It will come back and bite them right on the ****.


----------



## gally

Walesy. said:


>


I hasd to laugh at Juarez being a dud, haven't watched him playing yet have you?

Looking forward to the new season under Lennon, what will be will be. Shame we've had to buy so many players though.


----------



## Stevie---Boy

Not really lookin forward to the Lennon time, i might have to eat my words but we shall see. Too many new faces that don't know what each other is doing that has been proven by that **** in Portugal and at parkhead.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Rangers move for Goodwillie


----------



## Dougster

12,000 bheggars getting gubbed, there was 12,000 bheggars getting gubbed.................(Sang to the tune of 10 German Bombers)


----------



## orangeross

fee agreed with Rapid for Jelavic,just the tricky personal terms to sort now


----------



## Bratwurst

good stuff!

hopefully we won't be hijacked late in the day by some premiership vulture.


----------



## David

looks like Celtics back 4 could give Rangers the title again this year going by the Braga results, i think they'll miss Boruc, he made some cracking mistakes but he kept them in the title race more times than not.

Think Davis and Boogie will stay, we need a striker 100% kenny miller wont replace the goals boyd took


----------



## Bratwurst

Big Lee's signed a 2 year extension


----------



## Bratwurst

Beattie's signed a 2 year deal


----------



## gally

Can anyone say Bellendamy?

Hopefully we can get him, I believe he would make the difference this year.


----------



## Grizzle

Dear oh dear...clutching at straws now.


----------



## jerry318

gally said:


> Can anyone say Bellendamy?
> 
> Hopefully we can get him, I believe he would make the difference this year.


Just like Keane did last season :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Grizzle said:


> Dear oh dear...clutching at straws now.


Proven goalscorer in the Prem and the championship (where the old firm players all seem to go now). I know it's 1.5m gone basically, but it's experience in the squad which is good. He might not bag 20 this season and next but I don't think he'd be far away..... I'm not so sure Naismith of Fleck up front with Miller would do the same.


----------



## Bratwurst

xpressvalet has kindly set-up a minileague on the BBC Predictor website if any of you fancy a wee season of SPL score predictions?....

Dead easy to join and play all you have to do is decide what you think the score will be in each game as the games come up - go here BBC SPL Predictor and register, then join the minileague 'DW -Scotland' using this password ' iuhy53tn '

There's a page on the go already here for some banter and whatever... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=180935

There's only the two of us in it so far and we'd like some support... come on, you know you want to...


----------



## p3asa

Don't mean to be pedantic but the mini league is actually 'DW - Scotland' (has an extra space) in case it helps anyone that can't find it  
I've joined but not used my Login name here. Only read your other post suggesting that after I had registered DOH!!


----------



## Bratwurst

No probs at all p3asa - thanks for joining and thanks for pointing it out captain :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

A winger has been signed, first we've had in years eh


----------



## orangeross

Vladamir Weiss has signed today and Nikica Jelavic will be signing tomorrow

happy days


----------



## Spoony

orangeross said:


> Vladamir Weiss has signed today and Nikica Jelavic will be signing tomorrow
> 
> happy days


Indeed good times! I've looked at the Celtic line up. Who is kayal? And also, 1 Scottish player in their 11. Not sure if there's any on the bench but I don't think there is!


----------



## Dougster

http://www.rangers.co.uk/page/News/0,,5,00.html

Oh yes!!


----------



## Bratwurst

THE GOOD SHIZZLE.

(only saying that coz I cant say s***.)


----------



## David

welcome the most successful club in the world


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Good result considering the red cards. Nice to see Kenny on good form


----------



## Dougster

Good to see nice big exits in the HIV's new stand!!


----------



## stevie_m

One of the rumours doing the rounds was us signing Gai Assulin who recently got released from Barca ... another winger !


----------



## Bratwurst

I felt Laff's red was a bit harsh... first he had the ballll battered off him deliberately then he was fouled a cracker, then got up and shoved someone. Who wouldn't after that?

McGregor - loose cannon, always has been, always will be. I've not changed in the last two seasons, I'd rather see Alexander in there.

Boogie's clearance was a nailer!

Wee Weiss looked great. Fast, skillful, strong.

Miller - great display. Maybe only that good coz he's got a new striker up against him for a place in the team?

That's why we're champions.


----------



## David

Dougster said:


> Good to see nice big exits in the HIV's new stand!!


its shocking they have a nice new stand and can't even fill their stadium

only here to see the Rangers :thumb:


----------



## stevie_m

wee_green_mini said:


> I felt Laff's red was a bit harsh... first he had the ballll battered off him deliberately then he was fouled a cracker, then got up and shoved someone. Who wouldn't after that?
> 
> *McGregor - loose cannon, always has been, always will be. I've not changed in the last two seasons, I'd rather see Alexander in there*.
> 
> Boogie's clearance was a nailer!
> 
> Wee Weiss looked great. Fast, skillful, strong.
> 
> Miller - great display. Maybe only that good coz he's got a new striker up against him for a place in the team?
> 
> That's why we're champions.


hit the nail right on the head, if we needed cash punt him


----------



## Spoony

Decent ending to a game which had an uneasy opening or Rangers.

McGregor is who he is, moments of sheer genius followed by moments of stupidity. Bouggy made the best challenge I have seen in a while bloody hell it was a corker.

Weiss looked superb, if we could get one of him for the other side that'd be nice. I don't think Walter has any money or targets left though. Jelkavic(sp) + Weiss will be formiddable. 

As for Miller, well, its taken him what 29 years and he's finally becoming a striker lol? He had a great second half and was where he needed to be. Great work by Beattie in setting up the first goal.


----------



## Chuffy

I think alexander is a decent keeper. If I was him I think I would have been looking for 
1st team football during the pre-season.

Anyway, fuck the old firm! Mon the Well!


----------



## p3asa

I thought Weiss was outstanding. Good to see him given a free role just behind Miller.
I think Smith will try and use him like he did Laudrup and allow him to roam.

I know Lafferty is a loose canon but the tackle he made or rather didn't make was nothing to write home about yet the folk in the studio were moaning he went over the ball!! I thought he attempted to play the ball and the Hibs player just managed to nick it away from him leaving him to swing at fresh air. I've watched it a few times in slow mo and can't see 2 red cards in it all. Stokes however was in the middle of everything!


----------



## David

here we come again manchester


----------



## rag1873

Hopefully this time the pubs and shops will be ready with enough drink and food for us lot!!!


----------



## RRobert

David said:


> here we come again manchester


Oh FFS. I hope they have sorted out the giant screen situ?

How's the Europa games going?


----------



## Bratwurst

hehehe Tic down 4 zip.

the first 2 were penalties, after that they were a bloody shambles. Haven't managed to get the stream back since then

Villa 1-1, 2-2.

I'm sure I read somewhere today that if Villa go out and Rapid go through, then Jelavic can't play for us in the CL - is that true?


----------



## rag1873

If Rapid go out then Jelavic can play! Mon the Villa! 1-1 each at present!
Lost the stream for the manky mobs game too but surely we can start singing:
"No t!ms in europe......."


----------



## RRobert

Yeah we need villa to win or he's a euro spectator. 

4-0, really  that's a shame.


----------



## Bratwurst

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/sport/spl/3111911/I-pray-old-mates-lose.html


----------



## Bratwurst

http://iraqgoals.net/11991-fc-utrecht-vs-celtic-.html


----------



## Bratwurst

5hit - villa penalty!!


----------



## Bratwurst

They missed it - fuddery !!


----------



## rag1873

Crap! Plenty time....


----------



## RRobert

Cannae blame the MON now


----------



## Bratwurst

Balls - Villa goal!!


----------



## Bratwurst

2-2 Rapid through ATM


----------



## rag1873

We need another Villa goal now!!!


----------



## Bratwurst

3-2 rapid !!!


----------



## RRobert

Thats criminal losing. A goal within a min of taking lead. :wall:


----------



## Bratwurst

WHY AM i NOT ALLOWED TO SWEAR ON HERE??!!


----------



## rag1873

At least the manky mob are out!!


----------



## RRobert

rag1873 said:


> At least the manky mob are out!!


That's right, the villa score is neither here nor there for me. Arise Sir van Wolfswinkel
!:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Bit annoyed at the Jelavic situation but after their performance against Newcastle I fully expected Villa to go out.

At least I was cheered up when I just logged onto Follow Follow - Completely forgot that lot were playing Utrecht tonight :lol:


----------



## RRobert

Clark said:


> Completely forgot that lot were playing Utrecht tonight :lol:


Septic where certainly the opposition but doesn't look like the were playing. 

'I don't think the Europa League is a more realistic level for us. 'We showed that we can beat Braga and at home I think we can beat anybody on our day. 'We've shown that in the past and we'll show it in the future as well.'. - aye okay Scott ( Brown)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...eague-finalists-Fulham.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Clark @ PB

Is it not about time the title of this thread was changed now?


----------



## cavyredtop

so does the score rule him out for the cl at least we have big kyle la fart y lol and more cash now that the s^&te ore ot of europe


----------



## Shug

Clark said:


> Is it not about time the title of this thread was changed now?


Given the champions league draw, might as well leave it


----------



## RRobert

That's right fella. CHAMPIONS LEAGUE !


----------



## Clark @ PB

xpressvalet said:


> Septic where certainly the opposition but doesn't look like the were playing.
> 
> 'I don't think the Europa League is a more realistic level for us. 'We showed that we can beat Braga and at home I think we can beat anybody on our day. 'We've shown that in the past and we'll show it in the future as well.'. - aye okay Scott ( Brown)
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...eague-finalists-Fulham.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


We don't call him the Lego eater for nothing :lol:



Shug said:


> Given the champions league draw, might as well leave it


Given how shockingly bad we were last year I'm slightly optimistic about this year as I dont think we could be much worse to be honest (I really hope I dont look back at this post in a few months time and regret it! )


----------



## cheechy

Why doesn't the whole of Scotland just support Rangers. It'd be much easier no?

*Runs away* :car:


----------



## David

i think you'll be regretting letting the big fella leave now the ginger troll has set the tempo


----------



## Clark @ PB

cheechy said:


> Why doesn't the whole of Scotland just support Rangers. It'd be much easier no?
> 
> *Runs away* :car:


Then there would be no one in scotland to hate us and we rather enjoy winding up those that do :lol:


----------



## David

Clark said:


> Then there would be no one in scotland to hate us and we rather enjoy winding up those that do :lol:


exactly, everyone hates Rangers apart from Rangers fans! hence the song :thumb:

Too many supporters in the SPL hate us more than they love their own club

i direct that to the aberdeen, celtic and st mirren supporters


----------



## p3asa

Its poor we don't have Jelavic for the CL but on the bright side, he will be fresh for the Premier League games :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

David said:


> exactly, everyone hates Rangers apart from Rangers fans! hence the song :thumb:
> 
> Too many supporters in the SPL hate us more than they love their own club
> 
> i direct that to the aberdeen, celtic and st mirren supporters


So true, especially the dons - rangers haters is what I prefer to call them.


----------



## Spoony

Certainly an interesting group. I don't think 2nd place is outwith the grasp I say optimistically. Jelavic's ineligibility is an absolute disappointment. Villa have been on shocking form as of late. I need to take their keeper out my sky sports fantasy football team lol.

Seen the first 2 tonight in the pub when I went out for dinner with the missus. Pub full of Celtic fans too. Never got started did they. 

Roll on the champions league, even if our presence is just to make up numbers


----------



## Franco50

Spoony said:


> Roll on the champions league, even if our presence is just to make up numbers


I think your last bit sums it up mate. Now before anyone has a pop at me I'm not a "Celtic/Aberdeen/St.Mirren" fan but a true neutral - I don't support anyone but obviously want Scottish clubs to do well in Europe, although judging by last night's displays that is a real forlorn hope. Celtic, Motherwell, Dundee Utd and Hibs all out of Europe before August is even over - and Celtic with the extra embarrassment of being dumped out of both competitions in that short time. The state of our game really is shocking. 
Only the 'Gers to save some pride? Alas I don't think so and I think finishing even 3rd in the group might be a struggle for them. Scottish fitba' is really at an all time low. 

BUT .... on a cheerier note. *TFIF* :wave:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

imo too many clubs are able to spend money they haven't got and it's about time FIFA stepped in to cap transfer fees. £30-40 million for a single player is a joke and no wonder we see such a difference in quality come the CL. It would have been the case some years ago that a player would be attracted to playing for the Old Firm but now with the state of the league it's proving more difficult to compete financially with other countries. The biggest concern I would have if I was a Celtic supporter is how they balance their books next year as they've no Euro cash to fall back on now and they've spent so much in transfers.


----------



## cheechy

Its easy - you start selling on your diddies - Fortune for instance :lol:

There may be a few more of those in the next few weeks if last night's result is anything to go by!


----------



## Bratwurst

You do what Rangers are now doing... become a selling club.

Focus on getting good youngsters, try to get them playing to their potential quickly and then sell them on when you can get top dollar for them.


----------



## Spoony

Fortune sold at a loss, didn't they pay 4.2mil for him. Bad times eh.


----------



## Bratwurst

See if the 'Tic don't get a good season coming, they're in the 5hit... think what's been spent this year, Mowbray and his shower's pay-off, Lennon and his shower's payoff (Probably), plus a few seasons of Barry White players. Celtic will quickly become the new Rangers and we'll quickly get more than 2 in a row


----------



## Chuffy

Franco50 said:


> I think your last bit sums it up mate. Now before anyone has a pop at me I'm not a "Celtic/Aberdeen/St.Mirren" fan but a true neutral - I don't support anyone but obviously want Scottish clubs to do well in Europe, although judging by last night's displays that is a real forlorn hope. Celtic, Motherwell, Dundee Utd and Hibs all out of Europe before August is even over - and Celtic with the extra embarrassment of being dumped out of both competitions in that short time. The state of our game really is shocking.
> Only the 'Gers to save some pride? Alas I don't think so and I think finishing even 3rd in the group might be a struggle for them. Scottish fitba' is really at an all time low.
> 
> BUT .... on a cheerier note. *TFIF* :wave:


Dont tar the Well with the same brush. They got one stage further this year against a side who have spent a few quid on their squad with the likes of Djemba-Dejemba. They were unlucky on Thursady night. Compare that to the other scotish teams in europe, they were easily the best side. Keep your neutral views but they never embarrassed themselves or scotland.


----------



## RRobert

A jungle-jim said to me earlier that he was "glad sellick were out of europe anyway as they would only be embarressed later down the line by other teams"









aye, cos you're positively bursting with pride & full of Euro-Kudos at the moment after exiting TWO euro comps before August ends.

As for Rangers Champions League hopes, I am pretty sure we're just making up the numbers too but at least the club is there and we'll get to see some other decent European teams coming to Ibrox as they are the highlight of the year as aposed to the daily SPL grind. I hope for some strong home performances and a wee home win or two would put a smile on my face.

FF


----------



## David




----------



## Clark @ PB

Ha that's been my desktop wallpaper for the last week or so! ^^


----------



## David

it gives me a smile everytime my phone goes, its the wallpaper on that.

that was one of the best nights of my life, the atmosphere was so good, back then we could sing the "banned" songs - for me - The Billy Boys was a song that got every single person standing and singing, especially on european night

last few weeks TBB has been creeping back into our song sheet, and our support have been louder than last year put together.

valencia are 3-1 up now, oh dear


----------



## Clark @ PB

Only a matter of time before the "offended bus" rolls along and starts complaining about TBB again though


----------



## Chuffy

David said:


>


Is this Great Britian playing at Ibrox?


----------



## RRobert

That flag represents the United Kingdom ( England Wales Scotland northern Ireland ) of that only England Wales and Scotland make up great Britain as such. The design includes The Cross of Saint Andrew flag of scotkand counterchanged with the Cross of Saint Patrick, over all the Cross of Saint George.t also happens to use the club colours red White and blue and has a strong association with the club and the supporters of the club that don't only come from Scotland. 

Hope that makes some sense :thumb:

FF


----------



## Bratwurst

The Queen's Eleven :thumb:


----------



## David




----------



## David

remember this, Robbie Keans first 8 mins against Rangers in the old firm game?


----------



## Bratwurst

Velicka and Ricky Foster (Aberdeen full-back) have just swapped places for a year.


----------



## Steve Burnett

Still in shock, Ricky Foster!!!


----------



## Bratwurst

'Tis a strange one, but I'm looking at it this way... we've moved on a striker who probably won't even get 5 games this season, we're pretty well off up front too, and we've got in some extra defensive cover which we will definitely need. Gives us the option too of putting Whittaker right midfield too which is pretty useful.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

wee_green_mini said:


> 'Tis a strange one, but I'm looking at it this way... we've moved on a striker who probably won't even get 5 games this season, we're pretty well off up front too, and we've got in some extra defensive cover which we will definitely need. Gives us the option too of putting Whittaker right midfield too which is pretty useful.


Exactly my thinking, I wouldn't underestimate Smith when it comes to signing players as he rarely gets it wrong. Velicka has barely played over the last 12 months through injury and we don't really have the time to wait for his form to come good. Either he'll come back at the end of the loan a better player for Rangers or we'll sell him off.

And wtf is up with Andy Webster being injured all the time? He must be cursed with Rangers, no problems last season at Utd


----------



## Bratwurst

GolfFanBoy said:


> And wtf is up with Andy Webster being injured all the time? He must be cursed with Rangers, no problems last season at Utd


Who knows, but it's strange right enough. He leaves having just recovered from a few seasons or real problems, plays a season at Utd, win's Utd player of the season, comes back to us and gets injured before the season even starts.

Maybe it's a training thing... maybe it's the indoor pitch at Murray Park... maybe he's just exceptionally unlucky 

Bloody harsh either way coz he's a good player and it's a real shame for him to lose out on so much of his career.


----------



## p3asa

A set of training bibs in exchange for Velicka would have been a good deal 
Don't get me wrong, I like the big guy and thought he was a great player with Hearts and really wished him well when he came to us but having only played 11 games for us in his 2 year stint, I think getting a player in exchange for him is a great deal.

As for Webster I didn't realise he came to us in January 2007!!! 
He went to Bristol City and only played a couple of games for them and then was injured long term. I'm sure he also missed a handful of games for Utd with injury but certainly nothing long-term.


----------



## Shug

GolfFanBoy said:


> And wtf is up with Andy Webster being injured all the time? He must be cursed with Rangers, no problems last season at Utd


Apparently Hearts fans are calling it 'karma' :lol:


----------



## cheechy

I think you'l find that he did actually have problems at Utd with recurring issues. He would often get rested to allow the flare ups to settle down.


----------



## DE 1981

Many thank for taking Foster off our hands let's hope it's permanent, having said that after the loan spells up I wouldn't be surprised if you offer the dons money to take him back. 

Gav


----------



## Chuffy

xpressvalet said:


> That flag represents the United Kingdom ( England Wales Scotland northern Ireland ) of that only England Wales and Scotland make up great Britain as such. The design includes The Cross of Saint Andrew flag of scotkand counterchanged with the Cross of Saint Patrick, over all the Cross of Saint George.t also happens to use the club colours red White and blue and has a strong association with the club and the supporters of the club that don't only come from Scotland.
> 
> Hope that makes some sense :thumb:
> 
> FF


Think I'll just stick with the Scotland flag


----------



## RRobert

^ do what ever you want with whatever flag you want . You seemed to be asking a question so Just pointing out that the flag is NOT the flag if Great Britian and the reasons why we might chose to display it.

Happy to fly the saltire too


----------



## p3asa

Detail Ecosse said:


> Many thank for taking Foster off our hands let's hope it's permanent, having said that after the loan spells up I wouldn't be surprised if you offer the dons money to take him back.
> 
> Gav


You seem to have forgotten you took a lump of wood in exchange :thumb:
Foster will flourish with better players around him


----------



## DE 1981

Course he will son.......


----------



## Steve Burnett

p3asa said:


> You seem to have forgotten you took a lump of wood in exchange :thumb:
> Foster will flourish with better players around him


ha ha, every watched him?


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Good start to the Champions League


----------



## RRobert

two points dropped 






LOL 
:wave: 'mon the teddy bears !


----------



## Bratwurst

The English are half and half.... one half accepting a terrific defensive display, the other half feeling all hard done by and blaming Man U's team choice... either way GET IT RIGHT UP YE 

Moan the Queens Eleven :thumb:


----------



## David

what a good display by us, if we brought weiss on i feel we could have snuck a goal in at some points

all this defensive football - if your team is any good (as every manure fan thinks they are) why couldnt you break us down.

McCulloch, Papac and Naismith - stand outs imo


----------



## GolfFanBoy

McGregor was outstanding in goal, pretty much dealt with anything Man Utd threw at him. Hopefully with the Turkish team getting thumped by Valencia we have a realistic chance of finishing at least 3rd.


----------



## rag1873

Cracking result. Its one point gained!


----------



## Bratwurst

Wayne Rooney BBC Interview following Man utd v Rangers match....

"Are you disappointed you couldn't score at home tonight"

"To be honest there wasn't much chance of it. She's fcuked off to her mums and took my fcuking bank card"


----------



## RRobert

better teams than us have lost lots of goals at Man Utd, and before anyone starts, i know that was not their first 11, but its hardly a second string side as far as the SPL is concerned. 

can we build on it is the question.

WATP.
:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

The kissing Celtic players !!!


----------



## GolfFanBoy

wee_green_mini said:


> The kissing Celtic players !!!


:doublesho :lol:


----------



## David




----------



## David

:lol:


----------



## p3asa

^^^ I was down at the game and there were loads of reporters just roaming about interviewing all and sundry. Quite a few were asking about the police presence and what the fans thought of it. They were definitely looking for some controversial stuff.

As for the English moaning about Rangers playing defensive, you only have to look at Braga tonight who tried to play against Arsenal and were rattled 6-0!!


----------



## Bratwurst

Hahaha sneaked that one in nicely!

Just goes to show that no-one in the room editing that clip had a clue what the c*** was saying


----------



## David

wee_green_mini said:


> Hahaha sneaked that one in nicely!
> 
> Just goes to show that no-one in the room editing that clip had a clue what the c*** was saying


lol aye, probably thought he said "every one"

agreed, braga got torn apart last night by Arsenal, and even then they were defending

i think, looking at the stats rangers had more shots on target than man u

could let Gibbson shoot all day the way he was going :lol:


----------



## orangeross

Happy Anniversary Celtic - 17th September 1986 


Tomorrow it will be 24 years to the day since Celtic last won an away match in the European Cup / Champions League proper.

24 years ago tomorrow an 82nd minute goal from Murdo MacLeod earned Celtic a 1-0 win away to Shamrock Rovers. So happy anniversary bhoys!!

an record every celtc supporter can be proud of


----------



## David

Susan boyle is belived to be running around bellahouston park dressed as an alterboy.


The length some people will go to, to lose their virginity !


----------



## RRobert

orangeross said:


> Happy Anniversary Celtic - 17th September 1986
> 
> Tomorrow it will be 24 years to the day since Celtic last won an away match in the European Cup / Champions League proper.
> 
> 24 years ago tomorrow an 82nd minute goal from Murdo MacLeod earned Celtic a 1-0 win away to Shamrock Rovers. So happy anniversary bhoys!!
> 
> an record every celtc supporter can be proud of


....& the Papa is in town. It's like a big fat green n White Xmas. !


----------



## Spoony

David said:


> YouTube - Rangers fan tells BBC North West Tonight he hopes "every c**t will get along wi' each other"
> 
> :lol:


That video is brilliant!

Another decent show this weekend. The statistics put the average goal time for miller at around 80mins - killer goals. Wee man is shaping up well this season
What do you make of James Beattie? Waste of money? Panic buy?


----------



## orangeross

Spoony said:


> That video is brilliant!
> 
> Another decent show this weekend. The statistics put the average goal time for miller at around 80mins - killer goals. Wee man is shaping up well this season
> What do you make of James Beattie? Waste of money? Panic buy?


i think we signed Beattie when it looked like the Jelavic deal was dead in the water,saying that i like his comitment so far and if it wasnt for his cool head setting up Miller for his first against Hibs i doubt we would have won that game,give him time and he will make a decent contribution to the season ahead


----------



## Bratwurst

I agree, he's a proven good player and he did turn up without a proper pre-season and generally unfit - not the best way to begin...


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Spoony said:


> Another decent show this weekend. The statistics put the average goal time for miller at around 80mins - killer goals. Wee man is shaping up well this season
> What do you make of James Beattie? Waste of money? Panic buy?


Hope I'm wrong but I suspect Miller will be gone come the January window. It doesn't look like he's interested in any of the offers the club have made and if they won't improve it they'll probably look to cash in rather than lose him for nowt. He's more or less in the same situation as Boydy last season and he'd decided months before the season end that he was heading south.

Beattie needs a run in the team but from what I've seen he looks sharp and should play an important part through the season.


----------



## Spoony

GolfFanBoy said:


> Hope I'm wrong but I suspect Miller will be gone come the January window. It doesn't look like he's interested in any of the offers the club have made and if they won't improve it they'll probably look to cash in rather than lose him for nowt. He's more or less in the same situation as Boydy last season and he'd decided months before the season end that he was heading south.
> 
> Beattie needs a run in the team but from what I've seen he looks sharp and should play an important part through the season.


The way I'm looking at the Miller situation is he has the chance to be the big fish in the small pond (SPL) or goto a relative unknown and be a little fish over there.

Obviously its financial but he's on silly money as it is at Rangers if they've offered him more than he's getting I'm sure the remaining 3-4 years of his career he will be more than financially secure so I don't see why staying wouldn't be an option. He has the chance to finish his career and become a Rangers legend or to move away and chase the money.

End of the day if we lose him we lose him. Same scenario as Boyd and Miller stepped up to the plate. Lose wee Kenny maybe Naisy will step up to the plate.


----------



## p3asa

GolfFanBoy said:


> Hope I'm wrong but I suspect Miller will be gone come the January window. It doesn't look like he's interested in any of the offers the club have made and if they won't improve it they'll probably look to cash in rather than lose him for nowt. He's more or less in the same situation as Boydy last season and he'd decided months before the season end that he was heading south.
> 
> Beattie needs a run in the team but from what I've seen he looks sharp and should play an important part through the season.


Not according to Walter Smith. He says the deal is almost done with Miller, they only have a couple of loose ends to tie up. Although you don't know if he is just saying that.

Beattie is miles from match fitness I reckon but his time will come as Miller (if he stays) will no doubt be out injured for a good part of the season.


----------



## orangeross

p3asa said:


> Not according to Walter Smith. He says the deal is almost done with Miller, they only have a couple of loose ends to tie up. Although you don't know if he is just saying that.
> 
> Beattie is miles from match fitness I reckon but his time will come *as Miller (if he stays) will no doubt be out injured for a good part of the season*.


i dont understand why you would say that mate,he has a ongoing hamstring problem but he doesnt miss too many games due to injury


----------



## orangeross

tried to post league stats but it didnt work sorry


----------



## p3asa

orangeross said:


> i dont understand why you would say that mate,he has a ongoing hamstring problem but he doesnt miss too many games due to injury


Probably because of his ongoing hamstring / shin splints problem. 
I lost count of the number of times he went off last year after pulling up (probably due to his speed) but then like you say he didn't miss too many games and appeared the following week.

I just think he is the type of player due to his speed, that balances on that thin line between being fit and being injured.


----------



## Bratwurst

Killie in the next round


----------



## David

and Aberdeen at the weekend !


----------



## Clark @ PB

Got my ticket for the away end on Sunday - I'll be enjoying the sing songs whether we win or not (given it's aberdeen we're playing I wouldn't be surprised to get beat!)


----------



## Spoony

Clark @ PB said:


> Got my ticket for the away end on Sunday - I'll be enjoying the sing songs whether we win or not (given it's aberdeen we're playing I wouldn't be surprised to get beat!)


Came close to a defeat the day Clark eh! I text my mate at 2-0 saying it was looking shady, didn't hear from him till full time he simply replied "that's why we are champions". I never seen a win being dug out.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I turned round to the boy next to me at 2-0 down and said if we got a goal back sharp then I was still confident of a win, turns out I was right - well deserved win at that too, my voice is suffering now though - I'm all sung out! :lol:


----------



## rossdook

I'm told the huns were singing " you can stick your tartan army up your a*se" on Sunday? 
Can't be doing with the bigotry crap, but the whole England shirts and god save the queen rubbish is a step too far for me.  What happened to the football?


----------



## Clark @ PB

rossdook said:


> I'm told the huns were singing " you can stick your tartan army up your a*se" on Sunday?
> Can't be doing with the bigotry crap, but the whole England shirts and god save the queen rubbish is a step too far for me.  What happened to the football?


1 - Can you explain your "hun" reference please?

2 - The tartan army reference isn't at Scotland in particular, it's a section of the scotland support, you need to get your facts straight Ross :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

I heard the Aberdeen fans singing a song about Ian Durrant being almost crippled by Neil Simpson, amongst other 'offensive' stuff. When we play the Tic, I also hear songs sung by the opposing fans glorifying IRA freedom fighters and the deaths of British soldiers.

A SECTION of most team's fan's will sing some things that offend others.

I don't believe for one minute that, for example, every Celtic fan has a pathological hatred of every Rangers fan... in fact my best friend is 'one of them'.... I believe that 95% of the people who sing 'offensive' songs are purely doing so because it's a wind-up, and only that.

If you're watching a game and you see opposing fans either celebrating you being beaten, looking pi55ed because they're being beaten, are on a bad run of form, or even on a good run of form, one thing is guaranteed to gee up your crowd and team and that is a sing-song. 'Offensive' ones while occasionally going too far in some peoples minds are the only way of doing what you really want from a bit of crown banter and that is Wind Them Right Up.


----------



## Clark @ PB

"you're supposed to be in jail" was coming out from the dick donald stand loud and clear towards our keeper in the second half - made it all the sweeter when Greegz turned round to them and gave it the GIRFUY sign when the 3rd went in :thumb:


----------



## Dougster

"A light shown in the night some way ahead, blue turned into green then it was red.
And stirring the night love music played the light I saw in the night was a Penny Arcade
Hey step up and play each machine seemed to say,as I walked round and round the
penny arcade
Just ring the bell on the big bagatelle and you’ll make all those colored
lights cascade"

Brilliant.


----------



## rossdook

Guilty as charged on the h word Clark.

WGM makes a decent point there as well. I don't agree with the Durrant thing either I'm afraid, even if he was an ugly wee f***er :lol:

Just sick o all the **** being trotted out season after season really


----------



## RRobert

rossdook said:


> I'm told the huns were singing " you can stick your tartan army up your a*se" on Sunday?
> Can't be doing with the bigotry crap, but the whole England shirts and god save the queen rubbish is a step too far for me.  What happened to the football?


Can't be doing with bigotry but still happy to use the term HUN.

You are a clown.


----------



## rossdook

I'm not a clown. I used a term others do without thinking first, as I said - guilty as charged. It doesn't matter to me what religion etc you or anyone else is. I hope I've not (genuinely) offended anyone and I apologise if I did.


----------



## RRobert

Well there are too many folk who band that name about willy nilly and blame it on the fact that others say it. But am not turning it into that debate AGAIN. 

Appology accepted.


----------



## Bratwurst

rossdook - no offence taken here squire. 

I think that's because (like my wee bit about songs etc) it's easy to let these things pop out when you usually only do it as a wind-up and it only meant as such.

I'm sure if you REALLY meant it you'd be calling us a shower of orange c**** or something...

Good spirit for the apology and also nice to see that same apology accepted with good grace and us not all falling into a thread of mad hatred etc.





Back on topic - I see on the Gers site wee Davo is training and should be fit for tomorrow.

Mon the Gers!!!


----------



## rossdook

Fair play there.
FWIW I like to think folks would do what I do - support any Scottish team in Europe no matter their team. Look better for the game here if we get on better in the bigger tournaments. Have happily cheered on Rangers, Celtic, Hearts etc in Europe during recent campaigns. I know what it's like to watch your team lift a European trophy (sorry Clark!) and it's a moment in life I wish every footie fan gets at some point!


----------



## Shug

rossdook said:


> Fair play there.
> FWIW I like to think folks would do what I do - support any Scottish team in Europe no matter their team. Look better for the game here if we get on better in the bigger tournaments. Have happily cheered on Rangers, Celtic, Hearts etc in Europe during recent campaigns. I know what it's like to watch your team lift a European trophy (sorry Clark!) and it's a moment in life I wish every footie fan gets at some point!


Shouldn't you be supporting your local team? I.e county? (stretching the definition of local, but it is the closest league side, them or viking stavanger :lol: )


----------



## rossdook

Aye no bad :lol:

Closest now would be Inverness CT I suppose, although they weren't in top flight football when I was a lad that long ago.

My grandad was an Aberdonian and my dad was born there when the family were back there for a couple of years, so that's why I support the Dons. Gothenburg 1983 was my first ever match, so I should've stopped then!

Incredible experience, but lean times lay ahead..... :wall:


----------



## RRobert

rossdook said:


> I know what it's like to watch your team lift a European trophy (sorry Clark!) and it's a moment in life I wish every footie fan gets at some point!


UEFA Cup Winners' Cup trophy won by Rangers in 1972 - am pretty sure that counts for something ?


----------



## Shug

xpressvalet said:


> UEFA Cup Winners' Cup trophy won by Rangers in 1972 - am pretty sure that counts for something ?


Who won it last year?


----------



## Spoony

Shug said:


> Who won it last year?


Believe it or not, nobody did. Uefa cup is no more


----------



## RRobert

Wasn't the last one 1998-99?
:wall:


----------



## Bratwurst

Uefa CWC


----------



## rossdook

Shug said:


> Who won it last year?


Aha - you've given away too much about your age there - I was apologising to Clark (and those folks younger than 40ish)! I was 12 in 1983 when the Dons put Real Madrid to the sword...


----------



## RRobert




----------



## Bratwurst

A bit nervy at the end, but over all quite a good game and very happy with the 3 points.

We were giving them a bit of a doing the first 20 and we should have pushed their dodgy keeper a lot more than we did, but who cares... top (equal) of the group!

Nice noise inside at the end too! Never fails to get the goosebumps going inside lovely Ibrox.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Great win  We look a hard team to beat even at this level. I don't think they were expecting such an attacking performance from us at the start and can count themselves lucky we didn't nick another 1 or 2 goals.


----------



## Jason M5

Great result last night,lets hope it continues over the next couple o weeks WTP.:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Unlucky the night eh. That's the best I've seen rangers play in years. Absolutely great display from the boys. Every one of the playing for the jersey. Well done to the lads.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I'm sitting feeling sooo gutted we didn't win about 5-1,says it all really!


----------



## Bratwurst

Agreed - we should and could have had them tonight. Miller should have done better when clean through, Foster should have done better (but was particularly good tonight I thought) and the width of the post denied Mo for a 3rd 

Not too downhearted... I think we have it in us to get something in Spain next round.


----------



## Spoony

Yeah foster was good and young Weiss also very good. To me a draw in Spain is perfect, then a draw against united and a final win against bursaspor would do me. Dream world though maybe. As we'd still be relying on united to beat Valencia.


----------



## Bratwurst

Oh forgot to say, the noise inside lovely Ibrox was really good tonight - most invigorating


----------



## p3asa

DE 1981 said:


> Many thank for taking Foster off our hands let's hope it's permanent, having said that after the loan spells up I wouldn't be surprised if you offer the dons money to take him back.
> 
> Gav





p3asa said:


> You seem to have forgotten you took a lump of wood in exchange :thumb:
> Foster will flourish with better players around him





DE 1981 said:


> Course he will son.......


Considering the quality he previously played with, I think he done exceptionally well the other night.


----------



## DE 1981

Holy quote resurection, How long have you been waiting to quote them-oh deer.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Good to see Foster do well,it's only natural you'll play better when playing alongside better quality team mates.


----------



## p3asa

DE 1981 said:


> Holy quote resurection, How long have you been waiting to quote them-oh deer.


Nothing oh deer about it. Its the guys first full game for Rangers. Could hardly defend him when he hadn't played.


----------



## aiky007

happy days the Scottish champions hump the bog trotters 1-3,,,so much for Rangers going to be poor this season:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Good day for the Gers today. And it starts already: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/9122412.stm

Myself and a work colleague were wondering what excuses would be fashioned. I think Collum handled it well, thought he could have easy sent loovens off for lashing out at laff then pushing miller, but he didn't. Don't see Lennon mentioning that.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Celtic FC - Hard done by since 1888.


----------



## RRobert

Spoony said:


> Good day for the Gers today. And it starts already: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/9122412.stm
> 
> Myself and a work colleague were wondering what excuses would be fashioned. I think Collum handled it well, thought he could have easy sent loovens off for lashing out at laff then pushing miller, but he didn't. Don't see Lennon mentioning that.


........nevermind Stokes "tackle" in the opening minute??

Lennon, you were'nt good enough - end of:wave:

WATP.


----------



## aiky007

Spoony said:


> Good day for the Gers today. And it starts already: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/celtic/9122412.stm
> 
> Myself and a work colleague were wondering what excuses would be fashioned. I think Collum handled it well, thought he could have easy sent loovens off for lashing out at laff then pushing miller, but he didn't. Don't see Lennon mentioning that.


Talk about looking thru green tinted glasses come on,they most have been watching a different game from me,honest ref we never do anything wrong honest:devil: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## rag1873

bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy.... na na na na na


----------



## Jason M5

Lets all laugh at celtic,wwwooooo bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy na na na na na


----------



## Jason M5

Thats why we're champions


----------



## billyp

we really need a better standard of teams up here its getting too easy  :thumb:


----------



## gerz1873

Thats why we are Champions bouncy bouncy bouncy nanananananana


----------



## p3asa

Pots and kettles come to mind in this video.

I can't believe how much Lennon gets away with.


----------



## aiky007

I can't believe how much their going on about the penalty decision.Was it the only thing that got them beat,, no rangers were better 2nd half end off...

Anyway think i'll order Miller x2 and one bitter lennon when i'm next at the bar:lol::lol:.


----------



## RRobert

Top secret Standard letter from parkhead


----------



## Shug

RRobert said:


> Top secret Standard letter from parkhead


:lol:
Rangers just send a cheque each time


----------



## RRobert

^^


----------



## Spoony

Oh dear, beat Celtic one wek and struggle to keep a point against ICT the next... hope its not downhill from here


----------



## p3asa

They had chances to kill the game but were too ineffective in front of goal.

Absolutely atrocious tackle on Edu. He never came back on for the second half and looks likely to miss the Valencia game.


----------



## gally

billyp said:


> we really need a better standard of teams up here its getting too easy  :thumb:





gerz1873 said:


> Thats why we are Champions bouncy bouncy bouncy nanananananana


At 4.50pm today I had to chuckle at these comments.

Very quiet in here today.


----------



## Clark @ PB

The winning had to stop at some point,had a funny feeling we'd slip up against cally. Never mind,still top of the league!


----------



## billyp

gally said:


> At 4.50pm today I had to chuckle at these comments.
> 
> Very quiet in here today.


as somebody once said its a funny old game lol
still top though :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Is that King Billy P? :lol:


----------



## billyp

wee_green_mini said:


> Is that King Billy P? :lol:


:doublesho i've been rumbled


----------



## RRobert

wee_green_mini said:


> Is that King Billy P? :lol:


lets keep this nonsectarian you


----------



## Bratwurst

Cool, will do, just saw the opportunity and took it.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Clark @ PB said:


> The winning had to stop at some point,had a funny feeling we'd slip up against cally. Never mind,still top of the league!


Yep and undefeated too - more than can be said for some


----------



## RRobert

It's a big ask tonight but let's hope for a wee bit o luck. Maybe an own goal ?


----------



## Bratwurst

I'd be delighted with a point, verging on sexual pleasure if we got 3 :doublesho


----------



## david g

Looking forward to hopefully a good game and some more points but its a big ask in my opinion and it will hing heavily on EDU being fit to play


----------



## David

i see Currupt FC have banned poppies being sold within parkhead

on a lighter note - get an away point rangers


----------



## Bratwurst

David said:


> i see Currupt FC have banned poppies being sold within parkhead


Where did you read that?

I'd like to know their reason/s...


----------



## Clark @ PB

I'm about to get on a train heading for Engerland so I'm gonna have to keep watching the phone for updates - hate not being able to watch the games!


----------



## p3asa

Clark @ PB said:


> I'm about to get on a train heading for Engerland so I'm gonna have to keep watching the phone for updates - hate not being able to watch the games!


My god what speed is the train going that it won't arrive in Engerland by kick off


----------



## Clark @ PB

p3asa said:


> My god what speed is the train going that it won't arrive in Engerland by kick off


I've to wait an hour for a changeover in York,if it wasn't for that I'd be in time!


----------



## p3asa

wee_green_mini said:


> Where did you read that?
> 
> I'd like to know their reason/s...


I remember reading about this the other day. I'm searching for the link.
But apparently in previous seasons fans have walked out of Parkhead in protest because the team were sporting the poppy on the shirt. 
John Reid said the poppy would offend too many of their oirish supporters plus they don't allow any collections to take place in the ground.

I'll post the link as soon as I find it.


----------



## Bratwurst

Disgraceful.

Not you, the Tic.


----------



## p3asa

It was in the News of the World on Sunday.
Unfortunately you have to pay to access their site on line but loads of sites have the article. 

Here its here:

By Siobhan McFadyen ( Notw )

Celtic have banned a charity from selling poppies at Parkhead for Rememberance Sunday .
Now fundraisers are hoping that hoops chairman John Reid - former defence Secretary - will overturnn the ruling.
The ban follows protestes by supporters who claim poppies are " hugely insensitive " to Irish fans.
The Poppy Appeal,with its 48 member charities,helps raise millions for war veterans injured in active service.
A charity insider said : " We've never been turned away by any of the big clubs and we find it shocking that Celtic would implement this ban " .
Our welfare work is a lifeline for thousands.We hope Mr Reid will reconsider ".
About 100 fans walked out of a match in 2008 when players wore poppies on their shirts.
But most of the 50,000 fans joined a one-minute round of applause to mark the anniversary of the end of WWI.
A Celtic spokesman said " We don't do collections in the grounds for anything "


----------



## Bratwurst

Hugely insensitive to Irish fans - YOU'RE IN F*CKIN SCOTLAND - GB !!!!

"About 100 fans walked out of a match in 2008 when players wore poppies on their shirts" - I remember that... and Rangers fans get called Scotland's shame... 

Bloody scum ignoring, in-fact totally dis-respecting the deaths/pain/losses of the vast majority of Britain's families/people - all because you either wish you were Irish or, in the minority of cases actually are.

Get an effing life.


----------



## David

its alright when they rattle the cans for POW (prisoner of war) support and the IRA, but hey - they've never done a charity inside parkhead before

utter nonsense, even John Reid knows that - who was indeed sporting a poppy on his suit when being interviewed.

ever realise all the rangers players and managers wear them when on tv, dug outs etc yet celtic dont? unreal - im surprised its went on for so long without being flagged up.

the daily mail outed them last year and nothing was done about it, hope they do the same this year


----------



## RRobert

You can set your watch by this debate, the annual poppy at parkhead incident. These minority (thankfully) of imbeciles would have you believe the poppy represents every unjust war across the globe and atrocities in Ireland against roman Catholics, oppression, imperial bullying, blah blah blah . In their minds eye they probably envisaged British soldiers today with rangers football shirts on under their fatigues.

The poppy helps to represent our war dead and injured and let us not forget, these people died fighting for the liberties they take for granted too ie: being able to protest outside their own football club about this very issue.

Wear it, don't wear it. But don't disrespect the families of fallen soldiers and their memories.

*Oh, and you know where the door is if you don't like it.*


----------



## patbhoy

wee_green_mini said:


> Hugely insensitive to Irish fans - YOU'RE IN F*CKIN SCOTLAND - GB !!!![/QUOTE
> 
> So why do we have a marching season in F*CKIN SCOTLAND - GB !!!! then?


----------



## Spoony

patbhoy said:


> wee_green_mini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugely insensitive to Irish fans - YOU'RE IN F*CKIN SCOTLAND - GB !!!![/QUOTE
> 
> So why do we have a marching season in F*CKIN SCOTLAND - GB !!!! then?
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I think refusing to wear a poppy and a marching eason are different things.
Click to expand...


----------



## RRobert

> So why do we have a marching season in F*CKIN SCOTLAND - GB !!!! then?


you tell me why there are republican Bloody Sunday parades in Scotland? why is that?

because of freedoms and the liberty you take for granted.


----------



## Bratwurst

Why do we have anything relating to any other country or religion?

Are you suggesting all things to do with other countries or religions or beliefs be banned?

The snubbing of the Poppy fund is different, it's outlined very well above what it's about. Millions of people died in two world wars to give everyone in Europe, not just Britain, their liberty back and to give us all a chance of a future without tyranny and extermination. Not to mention the other wars where civilians and soldiers alike have died and are still now dying every day. These same people fought to their deaths to give everyone freedom. Freedom to march when they want, freedom to say what they want, freedom to practice the religion they want, freedom to do what they want, within the eyes of the law - of course.

To then be given all this (LIFE) and then deny those very same people a few pence and some well deserved respect is an absolute disgrace. End of. No-one with an ounce of sense could possibly deny that.

I'm not saying I agree with Marching season, I don't, it's troublesome and is potentially dangerous and proves every year that it's trouble, but remember that is what freedom is all about. You don't like the marches, don't go and inflame the situation by causing trouble there - this works both ways - Any person or group of people are allowed to have a march for whatever reason.

Respecting people's rights to support what they want works both ways. I don't give two hoots about marching season, or Pope's visit or Pro Taliban Demos or bloody Free the Turnips - If you are allowed to do it by the authorities, go ahead and do it. If I don't like it, I won't be there.

The Poppy fund is entirely unique here - the phrase 'Bite the hand that feeds you' springs to mind.


----------



## billyp

patbhoy said:


> wee_green_mini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugely insensitive to Irish fans - YOU'RE IN F*CKIN SCOTLAND - GB !!!![/QUOTE
> 
> So why do we have a marching season in F*CKIN SCOTLAND - GB !!!! then?
> 
> 
> 
> same reason as republican marches that go ahead but what this is to do with banning a charity thats there not due to any religious reason as are there not members of the armed forces that serve or served this country made up of all varying religions.
> Honestly it must be angering for the many celtic fans who have family serving or the celtic fans who are serving to be hated so by the so called celtic family
Click to expand...


----------



## gally

p3asa said:


> I remember reading about this the other day. I'm searching for the link.
> But apparently in previous seasons fans have walked out of Parkhead in protest because the team were sporting the poppy on the shirt.
> John Reid said the poppy would offend too many of their oirish supporters plus they don't allow any collections to take place in the ground.
> 
> I'll post the link as soon as I find it.


Can you find the John Reid quote? According to him that quote doesn't exist as he never said it. The fact it was mentioned in the NOTW says enough for my arguement.



wee_green_mini said:


> Disgraceful.
> 
> Not you, the Tic.


What's disgraceful? The fact we don't let people collect inside the stadium grounds?



p3asa said:


> It was in the News of the World on Sunday.
> Unfortunately you have to pay to access their site on line but loads of sites have the article.
> 
> Here its here:
> 
> By Siobhan McFadyen ( Notw )
> 
> Celtic have banned a charity from selling poppies at Parkhead for Rememberance Sunday .
> Now fundraisers are hoping that hoops chairman John Reid - former defence Secretary - will overturnn the ruling.
> *The ban follows protestes by supporters who claim poppies are " hugely insensitive " to Irish fans.*
> The Poppy Appeal,with its 48 member charities,helps raise millions for war veterans injured in active service.
> A charity insider said : " We've never been turned away by any of the big clubs and we find it shocking that Celtic would implement this ban " .
> Our welfare work is a lifeline for thousands.We hope Mr Reid will reconsider ".
> About 100 fans walked out of a match in 2008 when players wore poppies on their shirts.
> But most of the 50,000 fans joined a one-minute round of applause to mark the anniversary of the end of WWI.
> *A Celtic spokesman said " We don't do collections in the grounds for anything "*


Pmsl! Notice how the writer grabbed the big headline but left out the important stuff till the end? Covienient that.

I like how earlier John Reid said it but now it was just some random supporter.

Hmmm i'd like his name or maybe he doesn't actually exist.



wee_green_mini said:


> Hugely insensitive to Irish fans - YOU'RE IN F*CKIN SCOTLAND - GB !!!!
> 
> "About 100 fans walked out of a match in 2008 when players wore poppies on their shirts" - I remember that... and Rangers fans get called Scotland's shame...
> 
> Bloody scum ignoring, in-fact totally dis-respecting the deaths/pain/losses of the vast majority of Britain's families/people - all because you either wish you were Irish or, in the minority of cases actually are.
> 
> Get an effing life.


You are having a go at Celtic, celtic wore poppies on there shirts last year.

100 fans walked out. 100 fans out of 55,000 fans! Come on that's below a minority!


David said:


> *its alright when they rattle the cans for POW (prisoner of war) support and the IRA, but hey - they've never done a charity inside parkhead before*
> 
> utter nonsense, even John Reid knows that - who was indeed sporting a poppy on his suit when being interviewed.
> 
> ever realise all the rangers players and managers wear them when on tv, dug outs etc yet celtic dont? unreal - im surprised its went on for so long without being flagged up.
> 
> the daily mail outed them last year and nothing was done about it, hope they do the same this year


Lols, you're telling me Celtic give the okay for someone to walk about collecting for the IRA and POW's? Seriously?

What a silly statement, even the Breen brigade don't sing sectarian or religious songs inside Celtic park, never mind having a bloody IRA collection.

Unreal you guys, it's like jumping on a bandwagon. Strip everything back and you'll realise Celtic haven't even done anything wrong!


----------



## *Das*

Too much testosterone masked as bigotry in here but well done to Rangers for doing so well in Europe this year so far. And im an Arab so that's not an easy thing to say.


----------



## Bratwurst

gally said:


> What's disgraceful? The fact we don't let people collect inside the stadium grounds?


I was replying to the previous post's bit about John Reid. If John Reid did say that, then I stand by my statement. John Reid was once the Minister for the Armed Forces, let's not forget :wall:



gally said:


> You are having a go at Celtic, celtic wore poppies on there shirts last year.
> 
> 100 fans walked out. 100 fans out of 55,000 fans! Come on that's below a minority!


100 fans walking out is 100 too many. It is definitely a minority, and wrong. Doesn't happen anywhere else I've ever heard of. One person doing this anywhere would upset me, but 100 

I can't understand why you seem to be defending them.


----------



## gally

p3asa said:


> I remember reading about this the other day. I'm searching for the link.
> But apparently in previous seasons fans have walked out of Parkhead in protest because the team were sporting the poppy on the shirt.
> *John Reid said the poppy would offend too many of their oirish supporters plus they don't allow any collections to take place in the ground.*
> 
> I'll post the link as soon as I find it.





p3asa said:


> It was in the News of the World on Sunday.
> Unfortunately you have to pay to access their site on line but loads of sites have the article.
> 
> Here its here:
> 
> By Siobhan McFadyen ( Notw )
> 
> Celtic have banned a charity from selling poppies at Parkhead for Rememberance Sunday .
> Now fundraisers are hoping that hoops chairman John Reid - former defence Secretary - will overturnn the ruling.
> *The ban follows protestes by supporters who claim poppies are " hugely insensitive " to Irish fans.*
> 
> A Celtic spokesman said " We don't do collections in the grounds for anything "





wee_green_mini said:


> I was replying to the previous post's bit about John Reid. If John Reid did say that, then I stand by my statement. John Reid was once the Minister for the Armed Forces, let's not forget :wall:
> 
> 100 fans walking out is 100 too many. It is definitely a minority, and wrong. Doesn't happen anywhere else I've ever heard of. One person doing this anywhere would upset me, but 100
> 
> I can't understand why you seem to be defending them.


The 2 parts I highlighted says enough for me.

John Reid never once said these things. He was on the radio the other day explaining how he did not say anything of the sort. Even the paper said he didn't say it.

Some anonymous supporter said it! He could have been a freeking hibs fan for all that paper knows.

Utter drivel from a paper that has about as much credibility as Katie Price.

Who am I defending? The morons?

In no way am I defending them. Half those retards don't even know that 12 Celtic players died in those wars.


----------



## Bratwurst

I was unaware that Reid denied saying these things, so I apologise for following through on that premise and going at him personally.

Also heard last night a Celtic spokesman on Talksport confirming that Celtic allow no collectors at all inside the ground, not just the Poppy people.

I do still stand by my feelings though about the 100 who left, and anyone for that matter, no matter what colour, religion etc. who disrespect the Poppy fund.

The Club don't deserve any grief here, as no-one is allowed to collect inside, so a blanket ban is fair. Also, Reid says he didn't say what we saw quoted, so we should accept that too. A section of idiotic fans seem to be the only people at fault/blame here for causing upset.


----------



## p3asa

wee_green_mini said:


> I was unaware that Reid denied saying these things, so I apologise for following through on that premise and going at him personally.


Hey Bill Clinton denied having sexual relations with Monica Lewinsky :lol:



wee_green_mini said:


> Also heard last night a Celtic spokesman on Talksport confirming that Celtic allow no collectors at all inside the ground, not just the Poppy people.


As for poppy's or any other collector in celtic park not being allowed in, that really confuses me. 
Celtic and their fans are the first to tell you about how their club is steeped in history and loves to remember its traditions. Usually through good old oirish innocent "Folk songs" yet the founder of the club Brother Walfrid, formed it as a means of fund raising but none of that is allowed to take place at the stadium?!?

How bizarre. You would think that founding tradition would have carried on!


----------



## gally

wee_green_mini said:


> I was unaware that Reid denied saying these things, so I apologise for following through on that premise and going at him personally.
> 
> Also heard last night a Celtic spokesman on Talksport confirming that Celtic allow no collectors at all inside the ground, not just the Poppy people.
> 
> I do still stand by my feelings though about the 100 who left, and anyone for that matter, no matter what colour, religion etc. who disrespect the Poppy fund.
> 
> The Club don't deserve any grief here, as no-one is allowed to collect inside, so a blanket ban is fair. Also, Reid says he didn't say what we saw quoted, so we should accept that too. A section of idiotic fans seem to be the only people at fault/blame here for causing upset.


Thanks mate, the truth is that article tried to paint Celtic (the club) as something they are not, both them and rangers have done a lot to stop the sectarian singing ect... not until the very last line of the article did the writer admit the real reason why there will be no poppy collection and for that matter there has never been a poppy collection at celtic park.

A friend actually wrote a letter to the editor to question the article as it was clearly there to bring down the club due to their sectarian and religious background. Easily done when the headline reads "Celtic ban poppies from Parkehead" Yeah cause that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Bratwurst

Alexander's signed up 'til 2013


----------



## David

Gary Hooper - you're a w.nker, you're a w.nker 

he was quoted saying celtic are one of the biggest clubs.....IN THE WORLD

lmao, dream on


----------



## big ben

scottish football......... pffffffffffffff :lol:


----------



## patbhoy

RRobert said:


> you tell me why there are republican Bloody Sunday parades in Scotland? why is that?
> 
> because of freedoms and the liberty you take for granted.


I'd ban the lot of them, they dont belong here!!!!!!!


----------



## gally

David said:


> Gary Hooper - you're a w.nker, you're a w.nker
> 
> he was quoted saying celtic are one of the biggest clubs.....IN THE WORLD
> 
> lmao, dream on


Are you seriously questioning that fact?

Lols!

Do you remember when we went to America and sold out 4 stadiums on our pre-season tour?

Do you remember when we went to Australia and sold out 3 stadiums on our pre-season tour?

I remember the Chelsea manager, one Mourinho coming out and explaining why they were travelling so far pre-season, he said he wanted to build support around the world like Celtic and Manchester united had.

One of the biggest clubs in the world no doubt.

We're definitely not the best team in the world by a long shot!


----------



## *Das*

Neil Lennon and Kyle Lafferty walk into a brothel, Lennon asks "How much for a w*nk?" Madam says "£20" Lafferty asks "How much if yer no a w*nk?"



I'll get my coat.......................


----------



## RRobert




----------



## billyp

gally said:


> Are you seriously questioning that fact?
> 
> Lols!
> 
> Do you remember when we went to America and sold out 4 stadiums on our pre-season tour?
> 
> Do you remember when we went to Australia and sold out 3 stadiums on our pre-season tour?
> 
> I remember the Chelsea manager, one Mourinho coming out and explaining why they were travelling so far pre-season, he said he wanted to build support around the world like Celtic and Manchester united had.
> 
> One of the biggest clubs in the world no doubt.
> 
> We're definitely not the best team in the world by a long shot!


I agree that both the old firm are up there with the biggest fanbases in the world doesn't make us the biggest clubs imo, we have taken the biggest travelling supports around europe in recent years even took more than man u but were not as big as man u, barca very poor travelling support along with real madrid but massive clubs, but hoopers only saying what any new old firm player would say then they leave and sign for a big club


----------



## Mouse

RRobert said:


>


I'm an Aberdeen fan but that is quality. No doubt they will get all the decisions at Celtic Park tomorrow, though I hope we win with a dodgy penalty :thumb:


----------



## billyp

Is there any truth to the fact that cha du ri was branded a sectarian bigot after it was proved that he had used an orange wok


----------



## RRobert

Mouse said:


> I'm an Aberdeen fan but that is quality. No doubt they will get all the decisions at Celtic Park tomorrow, though I hope we win with a dodgy penalty :thumb:


2 (two) spot kicks for sellick today already in the first half. Woooo !


----------



## David

gally said:


> Are you seriously questioning that fact?!


LOL, aye ok.

what happened to your pre season tour of japan

you like doing tours of european stadiums and getting raped


----------



## Bratwurst

There must be some mistake - they never get any decisions...


----------



## David

aberdeen are a joke of a team, McGhee should go after that result, unbelievable.

I can guarentee they will play for every tackle against Rangers next week


----------



## Spoony

That was a comedy match today. Who says the refs are against them?


----------



## *Das*

Their paranoid, I bet Lennon still finds a way to criticize something today.


----------



## rossdook

David said:


> aberdeen are a joke of a team, McGhee should go after that result, unbelievable.
> 
> I can guarentee they will play for every tackle against Rangers next week


McGhee to go - personally I'd make him walk home tonight..... :lol:


----------



## aiky007

aberdeen & McGhee lie down to the tic again,, unbelievable.
AS per the norm they will be all over the ger's next week


----------



## David

some people wonder why we don't like celtic fans, heres proof from todays game against Aberdeen.

Apart from the hatred, they can't even spell Bloodstained - they missed out the letter 'D'


----------



## RRobert

Shamefully in our own country too. Words fail me.


----------



## aiky007

No words can excuse that banner,one word shameful,,


----------



## Deanoecosse

David said:


> some people wonder why we don't like celtic fans, heres proof from todays game against Aberdeen.
> 
> Apart from the hatred, they can't even spell Bloodstained - they missed out the letter 'D'


I've said it for years, an element of their support are by far the scummiest fans in Scottish football. Clearly from the size of the banner its not just a minority of 1 or 2 either.They have disgraced their club, their country and all those who have been maimed or given their lives defending it (and no I'm not a Rangers supporter).


----------



## Bratwurst

This has just made me spit out my Stella in pure rage!

How fukcing dare they!!!

We have people going mental in this country about your Islamic preachers of hate and all that saying the British army are raping murdering baby killers etc. and this is allowed to happen!?!?!

you may have read a few posts earlier between me and Gally about this very topic - where I gave the Celtic board and club the benefit of the doubt - and I still do - this isn't the club, it's idiotic fans who should actually be put in jail for this 5hit. We go ape when some fud from another country comes out with this - the same should happen to this shower of a-holes. Is this not treason?

Maybe they should leave the country and take their bullshyt with them...



I bet there's people holding up those banners in those photos who have family members who have served in the forces.


Absolute scum of the earth. And fannies.


----------



## allan1888

As a celtic supporter those so called fans bring shame on the club . they are just mindless idiots who like to cause trouble . its banners like those that make me ashamed to be a celtic supporter . I wish the club would do something about it as it just brings shame to the club and its genuine fans as we get tarred as the same


----------



## Bratwurst

I totally agree with you that it's a minority, and also that that's not what 'normal' people think. I have to say though, that the second these banners went up, they should have all been chucked out. when a banner this size is slowly being erected you can read what it says for a few minutes while it's put in position.

While from the other side we have fans who spit out some right old foul stuff to the Tic, we seem to get absolutely destroyed in the press, while not much happens down Parkhead way - perhaps this needed to happen to even things up a bit a and prove we're both as bad as each other?...


----------



## allan1888

yeah both sets of fans have a minority of idiots that seem to like tarnishing the reputation of their respective clubs . The clubs themselves really have to try and do more at home games to weed these people out as its genuine fans who suffer .


----------



## Bratwurst

Well said man.

I just hope that the same video evidence they use to get a player suspended for as game or two will/can be used to kick some fanny out that is doing much worse than a bad tackle or a hand ball.

On another note - holy 5hit - what an absolute pumping that was today!!

A lot of people will say the blame lies with McGhee and he's a knob, but having watched a fair bit of it and heard the phone in's after the match it sounded like the Tic just totally blew them away. even Dons fans were calling in and saying how good Hooper-Maloney-Stokes played together.

this season could turn out to be an absolute classic!!!


----------



## allan1888

with a bit of luck they will start to use video evidence to sort out idiot fans or even undercover stewards as they worked well in the past . 

hopefully the season turns out to be a classic we are due one after the rubbish last year . rangers deserved it by a mile as they were the better team . im sure it will be closer this year as we have a manager who has got us playing well & hooper n stokes look to be decent signings and are goal scorers, which is something we have lacked for a while . I think both teams will have to add to the squads in january though as injuries may take its toll, rangers especially as they have quite a small squad and need cover for a few places . :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

This is more like it - talking about the footy. :thumb:

These knobs with the banners, while deserving slated deserve no more.

so yer top of the esspeeell... - tomorrow's result could be pivotal coz I don't see the saints being an easy one at all - never is.

I think yer goal difference is probably pretty sweet now


----------



## allan1888

i dunno st mirren are one of those teams that will score then end up conceding 4 or 5 . i honestly dont see any problems for rangers tomorrow i think it will be 3-0 rangers. Its always good to have decent goal difference just hope they can keep it up . it just shows how bad the rest of the Spl is though usually aberdeen make a game of it .


----------



## Bratwurst

McGee's coat must be on a shaky nail after that one?

Hell, if Smith or Lennon had one like that they'd be offski by Sunday before their brekky.


----------



## macmaw

wee_green_mini said:


> McGee's coat must be on a shaky nail after that one?
> 
> Hell, if Smith or Lennon had one like that they'd be offski by Sunday before their brekky.


Agree with you there although it matters much more to the OF fans, I'm a long suffering dons fan & really cannot blame the manager this time. We are not going to loose the league title because of this lol!
The problem with us is our players just now, bunch of under achievers being led by those players who have been at the club too long now, time to go guys, you know who you are................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
Just in case you are in doubt, you have a "D", "M", "Z" & "Y" in your names, forenames or surnames that is


----------



## p3asa

What p*sses me off is when we go to Parkhead, I have experienced the police asking Rangers fans to open up their scarves to see what is written on them. Anything even dubious isn't allowed in. Which is fair enough. So how can banners like that get in without being vetted?!?


----------



## David

just to let you guys know, a lot of the celtic support booed those idiots who erected the unwashed bed sheet until it was taken down.

One day, their banners will incite a riot, i guarentee it, as i believe everyone who watches an SPL game has some whose died or fought in the war....and what for

some idiots to shame themselves.

Nothing was mentioned in the press, i just don't get it.

Celtic played well yesterday, but as Burley said on ESPN - celtic crumble when the big teams come to play (Braga, Urtech, Rangers this year)


----------



## p3asa

David said:


> Nothing was mentioned in the press, i just don't get it.


The News of the World printed a picture of it.


----------



## David

as with rangers a mindlessly boring 1st half, and 3 goals within 25 minutes in the 2nd.


----------



## gally

wee_green_mini said:


> This has just made me spit out my Stella in pure rage!
> 
> How fukcing dare they!!!
> 
> We have people going mental in this country about your Islamic preachers of hate and all that saying the British army are raping murdering baby killers etc. and this is allowed to happen!?!?!
> 
> you may have read a few posts earlier between me and Gally about this very topic - where I gave the Celtic board and club the benefit of the doubt - and I still do - this isn't the club, it's idiotic fans who should actually be put in jail for this 5hit. We go ape when some fud from another country comes out with this - the same should happen to this shower of a-holes. Is this not treason?
> 
> Maybe they should leave the country and take their bullshyt with them...
> 
> I bet there's people holding up those banners in those photos who have family members who have served in the forces.
> 
> Absolute scum of the earth. And fannies.


I'm a big fan of what the Green Brigade do for Celtic but the banner was too far.

As much as I understand the point of they want no war or anything similar to do with their club ie not allowing poppies on the jersey as that's condoning the killings that have went on.

They imo just go the totally wrong way about it, I still think it should be peoples choice whether they wear the poppy, it shouldn't be forced on the players to wear it. Some of the Foreign guys might not be that happy about it for a start.



allan1888 said:


> As a celtic supporter those so called fans bring shame on the club . they are just mindless idiots who like to cause trouble . its banners like those that make me ashamed to be a celtic supporter . I wish the club would do something about it as it just brings shame to the club and its genuine fans as we get tarred as the same


Totally agree. I feel a slight embarrassment today. How 100 can shame 60,000 fans. 



wee_green_mini said:


> I totally agree with you that it's a minority, and also that that's not what 'normal' people think. I have to say though, that the second these banners went up, they should have all been chucked out. when a banner this size is slowly being erected you can read what it says for a few minutes while it's put in position.
> 
> While from the other side we have fans who spit out some right old foul stuff to the Tic, we seem to get absolutely destroyed in the press, while not much happens down Parkhead way - perhaps this needed to happen to even things up a bit a and prove we're both as bad as each other?...


It is a minority but they give people ammunition to have a go at the club, as the idiot rangers fans do at your ground, most home supporters will agree it's not welcome and does nothing but bring bad press to the club, press both teams could do without.

I can't say it wasn't in the press though, i've seen a lot of articles and news stories regarding it, hopefully it's sorted out quickly.


----------



## p3asa

I personally wouldn't hold my breath on them getting the perpetrators.
They are still looking for the fans that pelted Dallas with coins and Rickson with a lighter!!!


----------



## gally

I wouldn't put it passed the rangers fans to throw a lighter at Ricksen after the "Bobby Petta" show.


----------



## RRobert

Rangers game on any Internet live feeds tonight ?


----------



## gally

I thought you guys might have been on SS since we were on espn.


----------



## Bratwurst

RRobert said:


> Rangers game on any Internet live feeds tonight ?


PM'd


----------



## Bratwurst

Poppies


----------



## RRobert

^^ fair play to CFC for their statement , IF they actually ban these imbeciles -we'll just have to wait n see. 


Anyway, mon the teddy bears and the jambos tonight. Hearts 5/1 for a win @ Bill Hills.


----------



## billyp

gally said:


> I'm a big fan of what the Green Brigade do for Celtic but the banner was too far.
> 
> As much as I understand the point of they want no war or anything similar to do with their club ie not allowing poppies on the jersey as that's condoning the killings that have went on.
> but the first line of the banner is a line from a republican song so what about the innocent brits murdered by them they have previous for this at the emirates they shouted abuse to the troops on parade and shouts of brits out death to brits clearly audible in an english ground(emirates) and is still on you tubeThey imo just go the totally wrong way about it, I still think it should be peoples choice whether they wear the poppy, it shouldn't be forced on the players to wear it. Some of the Foreign guys might not be that happy about it for a start.
> if i worked abroad which i have i have no problem with that country raising money to help the families children etc left by their troops or just abide by the things in general that happens there
> 
> Totally agree. I feel a slight embarrassment today. How 100 can shame 60,000 fans.
> I genuinely applaud the fans that stood against it, but surely there is more than 100 in the brigade so they must have have backed it one and all
> It is a minority but they give people ammunition to have a go at the club, as the idiot rangers fans do at your ground, most home supporters will agree it's not welcome and does nothing but bring bad press to the club, press both teams could do without.
> this is nothing to do with us don't see why we should be brought into this
> I can't say it wasn't in the press though, i've seen a lot of articles and news stories regarding it, hopefully it's sorted out quickly.


Not as many as say the ref at tannadice which is still in the news


----------



## billyp

p3asa said:


> I personally wouldn't hold my breath on them getting the perpetrators.
> They are still looking for the fans that pelted Dallas with coins and Rickson with a lighter!!!


But no excuse this time as it was the club that allocated the area to the green brigade so they must know who is there


----------



## Shug

Wheels fair fell off the Glasgow express tonight, eh?


----------



## Bratwurst

I don't really care about tonight... yes we lost, but so did the Tic. We're still top too, which is nice. Lovely view from up here.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Well I care! Im raging but at the same time we can't expect to win every game,we seem to have the odd result like this which I'm hoping really kicks us up the back side for sat. It's frustrating we aren't 4 points clear tonight. 

Time for a freshen up though,give Wylde and Hutton a go!


----------



## RRobert

It was in the post as we have only JUST Bern beating nearly EVERYONE. The worstbpart is being beat at ibrox by a team who has had points taken from them by most teams, relegation candidates, who play up againstvthe rangers. 

No matter a jot come the last day of the season

FF


----------



## p3asa

I thought we were unlucky last night.
Weir had 2 cleared off the line plus there were another few attempts off the line.
I did think we should have got at least a penalty considering the one that was given against us against St Mirren as it was not too dissimilar to that but I'd need to see it again. 
Plus the Hibs defender was on Millers shoulders at one point in the box. Anywhere else and that would have been a foul.

Hats off to Hibs as they were exceptional last night. So confident on the ball the way they just strutted it about but it makes you wonder why they and other teams can only lift their game against the old firm?

I hate losing but sometimes it is what is needed for that proverbial kick up the *rse.

This is what really riles me between celtic and Rangers.
We get beat 3-0 with maybe a couple of disputed penalties and Walter Smith puts his hands up and takes the blame for not freshening up the team.
Celtic get beat 2-0 and Lennon blames everyone else bar himself or his team, gets set to the stand and then accuses the ref of basically lying!!

Who is running this game?


----------



## RRobert

"Joe's red card wasn't a foul never mind a sending off. It was a disgraceful decision," said Lennon.


Wasnt a foul ? Ha ha ha. Take the green tinted specs off son, your beginning to look like a fool.


----------



## Shug

Lennons rants after last night game just show him up for being a moron. He almost manages to say hearts were the better team before going off on a rant against every referee in scotland. 
Wonder if the SFA will hit him with fines as they are so fond of doing everytime vlad makes an identical comment? (albeit vlad does it with a tad more humour and eloquence! :lol: )


----------



## Bratwurst

Just seen the beeb's highlights from the Celtic game. Lennon must be the most aggressive man in Scottish football. The way he shouts in the faces of officials is something else. When he was sent from the dug-out to the stand he was right in the face of the 4th official. He does stuff like this in every game it seems. Not to mention the bull he comes out with all the time accusing everyone in football as being anti-celtic. If any other manager said what he says, or did pitchside what he does, they'd be in serious bother with the SFA/SPL. I think because he highlights this 'conspiracy' nonsense all the time, it makes it harder for him to be properly punished.


----------



## billyp

Clark @ PB said:


> Well I care! Im raging but at the same time we can't expect to win every game,we seem to have the odd result like this which I'm hoping really kicks us up the back side for sat. It's frustrating we aren't 4 points clear tonight.
> 
> Time for a freshen up though,give Wylde and Hutton a go!


I agree with that both have looked good so far in their bit part appearances plus wee fleck is another that could give the first regulars a break


----------



## billyp

Shug said:


> Wheels fair fell off the Glasgow express tonight, eh?


did indeed and we deserved nothing less at our game at ibrox we were rank


----------



## David

thank god i took my big jacket last night, hardly stood up all game


----------



## Bratwurst




----------



## *Das*

LoL. Wonder what Lemon will be mumpin about after the UTD game tomorrow? Soggy Sarnies, Warm Champers......... Wonder what the chances of them getting a penalty are??? Phoned Willie Hills, the guy just laughed and put the phone down on me. LoL


----------



## RRobert

Reading about the injury list building for the Champions League ( europes premier club football competition ) doesn't make good reading. I mean , BEATTIE ?? Injured ?? Doin what ?? Bit of a waste of space

link

Still , loved Dave kings qoute about potential new owners of RFC "as for a deal being done, this is the golfing equivalent of looking for a hole in one on a 650-yard par five dog leg - with a water hazard 400 yards down the fairway. He's also standing with a seven iron in his hand."

FORE !


----------



## David

*it's a conspiricy!!*


----------



## *Das*

w00t what goes around comes around, 'Mon The Arabs!!!!

I hope Houstie ran up and down the touch line like a madman!!!!!

Anyone for a Bitter Lemon??? :devil:


----------



## RRobert

thats why we're champions ! a hard fought game today, good to see 11 UK footballers starting for Gers today. ( cont be bothered checking other SPL starting 11's but that must be kinda rare?


----------



## Bratwurst

It's a fine stat. I think we're the better for it too. I don't think 11 foreigners would have dug in and fought the way we did today.


----------



## RRobert

* 26 Forster
* 03 Izaguirre
* 05 Majstorovic 
* 11 Cha Du-Ri
* 25 Rogne
* 14 McGinn 
* 16 Ledley
* 18 Ki Sung-Yeung
* 13 Maloney
* 27 Murphy 
* 88 Hooper 

here come the U.N.:lol:


----------



## Shug

Apparently refs are going to go on strike next weekend as they are unhappy at the level of criticism they are getting.
Who on earth could they mean?


----------



## RRobert

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/scot_prem/9214212.stm

Ah , a little weekend off to rest some weary champions league legs after what will be particularly tough midweek. Big thanks from walt & ally to you , Neil


----------



## Bratwurst

Aye well no wonder the refs are pi55ed when Hooper says things 3 games ago, get's booked (fairly) in the next three games and then Celtic decide another letter's in order because they think he's being singled-out.

My ar5e, he's just being booked for bookable offences, no more, no less.

Grow up Celtic, and accept the rules of the game.


----------



## RRobert

Now I don't want any more conspiracy theorists like this .......







:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

'Pull out this BIGOTED ****ey league'... from HernikCarson there calling us HUNS!

Fcuking f4nny.


----------



## Bratwurst

Aye conspiracy...

3:45 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/9213976.stm


----------



## *Das*

WTF was this all about though :lol:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/9214099.stm


----------



## Bratwurst

Oh dear Kenny, play to the whistle man


----------



## p3asa

Strange decision yeah but like W_G_M says "play to the whistle"
It was pretty obvious at the game that the linesman kept it in, why Miller didn't just trap the ball and run with it I don't know. That would certainly have given all the conspiracy theorist something to moan about.

I liked Millers response to the ref "Your ****" :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

p3asa said:


> I liked Millers response to the ref "Your ****" :lol:


Well spotted man :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RRobert

wee_green_mini said:


> Well spotted man :lol::lol::lol:


am no lip-reader but that was obvious to me too, class act kenny.

am guessing he thought it came off the advertising boards?


----------



## Bratwurst

So how do you all think we'll get on tonight?

I think that if we play the way I know we can, we can beat them, but we really would have to be at our best and Man U would need to be a bit under the weather. If we play the way we did at the weekend, we'll get porked good style. Even though we really need a win to have a chance of finishing in the top two, I think we'll get a draw and end up with third place and eventually a stint in the Uefa Cup/ Europa League.

Really looking forward to the game anyway and of course I'm sure the atmosphere inside will be mental. Love the CL music before the games... really gets the old nerves going. Getting a curry first too which is nice... should heat me up for the walk to lovely Ibrox - the home of the Scottish Champions 

Mon the Gers! :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Big Laff's bust his hand and he's now out for the rest of the year!!

Talk about stretched squad.


----------



## Shug

wee_green_mini said:


> Big Laff's bust his hand and he's now out for the rest of the year!!
> 
> Talk about stretched squad.


His hand? How does that stop him playing? Ian black has been playing for hearts with a plaster cast on.


----------



## Bratwurst

Maybe its friggin agony and he would be no use out there doped out e's **** on morphine...


----------



## Shug

wee_green_mini said:


> Maybe its friggin agony and he would be no use out there doped out e's **** on morphine...


Would there be a difference?


----------



## Clark @ PB

Shug said:


> His hand? How does that stop him playing? Ian black has been playing for hearts with a plaster cast on.


Pitty it's not his leg that's in a cast instead of Jelavic!

If we play like we did against Valencia at home then Man U could be in trouble but at best I think we'll scrape a draw - too many key players out injured for us tonight I'm afraid


----------



## david g

Draw for me is the best Rangers can hope for


----------



## Shug

Clark @ PB said:


> Pitty it's not his leg that's in a cast instead of Jelavic!


These things happen. I'm sure many teams could pick a rangers player 'responsible' for injuring one of their better players.


----------



## Bratwurst

I'd like to see Lennon's face in a cast.

Not because I'd like him to have multiple facial injuries... just coz he's an ugly wee c***.


----------



## David

just leaving now!

bougherra out, lafferty out - good start

rio ferdinand is out as is vidic aparently


----------



## LiveWire88

Lets just hope Raners give it a go this time! 

3-1 win for Man U is my guess.


----------



## Spoony

Well, what can be said...

The teamp played their hearts out, shame for Naismith giving away the penaly but he had a great game. Hutton stepped in and played a good game. I thought Weiss was great - he could dance about the players with ease - just a shame Rangers couldn't push further up and have him doing that in the last third.

Few good opportunities and a great game by Greggsy in between the stick, also Davie Weir too. Few slack passes nearly giving the game away.


----------



## David

LiveWire88 said:


> Lets just hope Raners give it a go this time!
> 
> 3-1 win for Man U is my guess.


good one 

typical though, we should have played much further up the field, that johnny evans is crap and was there for the taking


----------



## Bratwurst

Some atmosphere in lovely Ibrox tonight, and a shame we couldn't get a result.

Just frustrated at our lack of committing people when going forward coz I feel sometimes we're just a bit too cautious. At least we have the Europa for after crimbo.


----------



## chisai

Not really a football fan but I felt Rangers deserved a draw from tonight's game. Both teams played great and gave us an entertaining game.


----------



## LiveWire88

David said:


> good one
> 
> typical though, we should have played much further up the field, that johnny evans is crap and was there for the taking


Tell me about it, in hindsight how were Man U ever going to score 3 against a team who all out defended most of the game!! (what was I thinking )

The gulf of class between the 2 teams is so large I couldnt justify guessing any other score. If only Rangers gave it a real good go, they more than likley would have got spanked, but may have nicked a point or 3! :lol:

O well better luck in the Europa League, no offence but Rangers will need all the luck they can get. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

LiveWire88 said:


> Tell me about it, in hindsight how were Man U ever going to score 3 against a team who all out defended most of the game!! (what was I thinking )
> 
> The gulf of class between the 2 teams is so large I couldnt justify guessing any other score. If only Rangers gave it a real good go, they more than likley would have got spanked, but may have nicked a point or 3! :lol:
> 
> O well better luck in the Europa League, no offence but Rangers will need all the luck they can get. :thumb:


Don't need luck, smith has a system and he works with what he has.

Course there's a gulf in class when berbatov cost more than the whole rangers team and he's still terrible.

Europa league is another good stage!


----------



## Bratwurst

LiveWire88 said:


> Tell me about it, in hindsight how were Man U ever going to score 3 against a team who all out defended most of the game!! (what was I thinking )
> 
> The gulf of class between the 2 teams is so large I couldnt justify guessing any other score. If only Rangers gave it a real good go, they more than likley would have got spanked, but may have nicked a point or 3! :lol:
> 
> O well better luck in the Europa League, no offence but Rangers will need all the luck they can get. :thumb:


So gracious in victory

For a team of such worthless paupers we did fairly well in only losing 1 goal in 180 minutes against the all-conquering might of the glorious Manchester United.  I mean the gulf in class is so large...


----------



## Clark @ PB

Spoony said:


> Don't need luck, smith has a system and he works with what he has.
> 
> Course there's a gulf in class when berbatov cost more than the whole rangers team and he's still terrible.


For what Berbatov cost you could actually buy Rangers outright, I think that says it all!


----------



## 185sport

I'm obviously biased but I did think Utd deserved the win as they were pressing for most of the game. Utd aren't playing very well at all, but unbeaten for 28 matches, joint top of the Premiership, qualified in the Champions League, going well in the Carling Cup isn't bad.

I did think you were a bit optimistic though Clark, when I spoke with you on Weds am, thinking Rangers would win and qualify.


----------



## Clark @ PB

185sport said:


> I'm obviously biased but I did think Utd deserved the win as they were pressing for most of the game. Utd aren't playing very well at all, but unbeaten for 28 matches, joint top of the Premiership, qualified in the Champions League, going well in the Carling Cup isn't bad.
> 
> I did think you were a bit optimistic though Clark, when I spoke with you on Weds am, thinking Rangers would win and qualify.


Yeah but I remember saying to you we'd come away from OT with a point so nothing wrong with a bit of optimism


----------



## David

LiveWire88 said:


> Tell me about it, in hindsight how were Man U ever going to score 3 against a team who all out defended most of the game!! (what was I thinking )
> 
> The gulf of class between the 2 teams is so large I couldnt justify guessing any other score. If only Rangers gave it a real good go, they more than likley would have got spanked, but may have nicked a point or 3! :lol:
> 
> O well better luck in the Europa League, no offence but Rangers will need all the luck they can get. :thumb:


a team struggling with injuries, not a strong squad with loads of scottish players in it, we are not as big as man-u, but i tell you something - man u will crash soon, as soon as the grazers pull out, you are in big ****, whats your debt at now? 650million or so? add to that, rooneys now on a 4 year whack of a wage, your team are playing pretty ****, berbatov promised the world and isnt delivering so from the 30million you paid for him you will get what? 10k back when juventus want him?


----------



## Bratwurst

"It's not for me to comment why there's a strike"

Lennon spouting a load of tolly

You caused the strike with your imaginary bull*hit you f*cking idiot !!!

I'm realy upset at the trouble this wee walloper's caused, him and his chairman, they can't take defeat, blame the refs, so the ref's go on strike (and rightly so IMO) and the weekend (at least!) is ruined for everyone.

Ugly wee ar5epeice.


----------



## david g

Hugh Dallas has now quit also what a bloody farce


----------



## Bratwurst

Agreed David.

All because he forwarded an email taking the pee out of the catholic church for their involvement in the paedophilia cover-up - yet for some reason he's a sectarian bigot!?!?

the point of the joke/email was to do with the paedo caper, NOT the fact that they are catholic!

Why should he go?

I hate that Lennon, he causes strikes and is an annoying little Barry White.

Oh no, wait a minute was that Sectarian abuse because he's a catholic?...


----------



## Grizzle




----------



## Bratwurst

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## p3asa

Hugh Dallas, hang your head in shame. 
You were found to be abusing children and when your employers found out they merely moved you to another part of the world to carry on that abuse. How many lives have you ruined? And its not just you but hundreds of your colleagues. All committing horrendous crimes against children who had every faith in you. You were all moved sideways in a massive cover up which your bosses have openly came out and admitted. Rot in hell.

Sorry Hugh, I got that round the wrong way there!! You sent an allegedly offensive email yet the organisation that has been hiding paedophiles for years with a massive cover up, wants you sacked because of a joke email.

Yet the head of that organisation has admitted that crimes have been committed against children by his employees. 
'In order to recover from this grievous wound, the Church in Ireland must first acknowledge before the Lord and before others the serious sins committed against defenceless children'

You couldn't make it up. What a disgrace.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/mar/20/full-text-popes-letter-ireland

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/article-23369148-pope-led-cover-up-of-child-abuse-by-priests.do


----------



## RRobert

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/scot_prem/9230565.stm

CFC 2-2 ICT. OH DEAR. Even they buggers from Luxembourg got it in for them


----------



## Bratwurst

Butcher deserves some serious credit for Caley going undefeated away in the league for a whole year.


----------



## David

it's STILL a conspiricy!!


----------



## Bratwurst

Proddy Snow! :doublesho:lol:


----------



## RRobert

^^ :lol:


----------



## p3asa

A text doing the rounds. I would laugh but the way things are going, it probably started as a serious text :lol:


Game off.
Celtic seek clarification.
Is the snow real and if so who made it fall?
Is this proof that even God is against them and should he resign?
The catholic church will comment later.
This "convenient snowfall" when Rangers have injuries must stop!!


----------



## p3asa

Smoke spotted coming out the chimney at Ibrox. 

It appears a new Head of Refereeing has been elected :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

Seems Celtic are slow pushing refs and officials out to pasture!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/scot_prem/9236198.stm


----------



## Shug

Good article here:
http://scotlandonsunday.scotsman.com/football/Tom-English-39In-effect-they.6642373.jp


----------



## Bratwurst

Very well written article - thanks for posting it Shug :thumb:


----------



## stevie_hay

I feel the same if not worse about Celtic


----------



## Grizzle

Women, wondering what to get your man for Christmas? 
Fed up buying socks & jumpers? Why not get him the new fragrance kit from Celtic Football Club containing the number one hit aftershave "Clarification" 
Also available is the new roll-on deodorant "Conspiracy" 
(Gift sets do not contain soap due to the obvious allergies)


----------



## RRobert

home from home in Bursa?

CLICK


----------



## Bratwurst

Does anyone know what channel the gers game's on tonight?

I know it's Sky night, but their listing don't show the rangers game... unless I'm looking in the wrong place.

I'll be able to find a stream on the interweb no problem, but I'd rather have it on the big screen next to the fire.

I though Sky sports had a channel where you can choose from all the games... or am I imagining things there?


----------



## p3asa

Sky sports 4 and press the red button for the rest of the nights fixtures


----------



## Bratwurst

Sweet - thanks man :thumb:

Mon the queens eleven


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> Sweet - thanks man :thumb:
> 
> Mon the queens eleven


HAIL HAIL....

Oh dear sorry spent the whole week stuck inside the house with the mrs lol :lol:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Watching a legit Sky stream, looking good.

Chants of "Are you Celtic in disguise?" :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Same here. Bloody virginmedia don't do sky sports interactive red button thingy...


----------



## Bratwurst

Some goal by Miller


----------



## GolfFanBoy

wee_green_mini said:


> Some goal by Miller


It was, Naismith looking good for one too :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Great in the 1st half,pretty poor in the second. Our substitutions seemed to change the game.


----------



## Bratwurst

Good to see some lads out and doing well. Beattie has a good touch for a big lump. Hopefully we'll see more of him soon and he'll keep fit.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Shame not to get the win but a good performance 1st half. 

Overall quite a positive CL campaign, especially given the results last year.


----------



## Bratwurst

Uefa draw at Eleven people (The People, that We Are :thumb


----------



## Shug

Can anyone explain what on earth all this 'we are the people' lark is about?
I'm awfully naive about the old firm and their funny ways.


----------



## Bratwurst

I can. See the best people in the World - Rangers fans - well we are them!

The 'others' well, they're not really even people.


----------



## Shug

wee_green_mini said:


> I can. See the best people in the World - Rangers fans - well we are them!
> 
> The 'others' well, they're not really even people.


Ah, right.
Like what the nazis thought. 

(that was exceptionally tongue in cheek before anyone gets mortally offended!)


----------



## Bratwurst

That's ok, no offence taken. I hear a lot worse from a certain other team's supporters regularly... oh no wait, it's only us Rangers fans that 'offend' people isn't it.


----------



## Shug

Dinnae worry about them. They will be too concerned at dropping into 3rd place soon.


----------



## Bratwurst

I don't worry about them, apart from when they're near me or my property.


----------



## Bratwurst

That was the CL draw, the cheapo cup's on at 12. Tune-in then to see who Scotland's only representatives in Europe get. :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Rangers V Sporting


----------



## Shug

wee_green_mini said:


> Rangers V Sporting


Lisbon or conduct?


----------



## Bratwurst

Lille or PSV if we go through


----------



## Spoony




----------



## Grizzle




----------



## Bratwurst

Brilliant - not only does wee Naisy sign for 4 years and want to stay for life, but he slates 5hity Wrighty at the age of 13 !! 

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/news/3315491/Kid-Naisys-Wright-go.html

Gaunyersel wee man :thumb:


----------



## Shug

Grizzle said:


>


That picture looks a little like bruce dickinson :lol:


----------



## p3asa

wee_green_mini said:


> Brilliant - not only does wee Naisy sign for 4 years and want to stay for life, but he slates 5hity Wrighty at the age of 13 !!
> 
> http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/news/3315491/Kid-Naisys-Wright-go.html
> 
> Gaunyersel wee man :thumb:


What's he doing at Rugby Park though  Surely he should have been at Ibrox?


----------



## Bratwurst

Maybe we weren't playing that day and he went to see his home-town-team fro something to do?

If I had spare time and could shout at Ian Wright I'd take it 

Maybe since he grew up playing at Killie he got freebie tickets?


----------



## Grizzle

He was there for a Pie!! I'm tempted to go for one my self only one I'll be gettin for a while!! Lol


----------



## GolfFanBoy

BBC News said:


> *Police question Celtic player over 'child left in car' *
> 
> Celtic star Charlie Mulgrew has been questioned by police after his two-year-old son was allegedly left in a car in freezing temperatures.
> 
> Police were called to the Costco car park, at St Rollox, Glasgow, at about 1530 GMT on Wednesday.
> 
> It is understood they were alerted by Ultimo lingerie tycoon Michelle Mone.
> 
> Ms Mone, 39, posted details of the incident on her twitter page.
> 
> The tweet read: "Waiting at car as mother has left her baby in car for an hour at -7 called police & might smash window. Nut case."
> 
> Full Story


----------



## RRobert

Ocht, who huzza left their wee wean in a motor in a car park in sub zero temperatures before ?


----------



## David

there would be another kid...being made in the carpark if i knew she was shopping in costco


----------



## David

a wee video from yesterday for you lot

madjid bougherra song


----------



## RRobert

Some hoops players look fwd to Freddie a little too much?


----------



## Bratwurst

^^^ hahaha - brilliant :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

:lol:


----------



## silky

well heres hoping the team doesnt go missing on sunday


----------



## GolfFanBoy

*SPL Classic - Rangers 4 - 2 Celtic (1999)*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/9330543.stm


----------



## David

can't wait for tomorrow, i'll be there and i'm going out after it so hoping for nothing less than a 2-0 win

miller and lafferty (if he comes on)


----------



## mkv

I wont be there!...:wave:

I will be in Manchester for a proper game! MK Lightning win hopefully!





!


----------



## david g

No Naismith and Davis is a major doubt


----------



## p3asa

Where did you hear that David?

Nothing on any of the news sites http://newsnow.co.uk/h/Sport/Football/SPL/Rangers


----------



## Bratwurst

Can't wait myself. Got a few things I want to shout. Also hoping that proper respect is shown to the disaster memorial. Mon the Queens Eleven :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Gaby Amato - what a player!!!

So under-used too by Advocaat, shame... the guy had it all bar maybe a bit of pace, but bloody Nora his close control was something else.

thanks for posting the vid!! ahhh the memories.

Barnes must have been thinking this old firm lark's nae bother... we know the rest.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I'm already getting nervous and wound up for the game tomorrow!


----------



## rossdook

GolfFanBoy said:


> *SPL Classic - Rangers 4 - 2 Celtic (1999)*
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/9330543.stm


Thanks - I quite enjoyed that! Big Albertz was a pretty good man to have in the team. Hard worker and help ma boab whit a shot! lol


----------



## dalecyt

cant wait for this tommorow
hopefully the champions continue to pump the forces of evil and we all have a gd day out:d

apparently there is a campaign during the minutes silence to face stairway 13.


----------



## DubbedUP

Must admit, got quite emotional at the start of the game with the silence, I was sure that some moron would do something! Outstanding mark of respect by both supporters! 

When I seen the banner with the wee boy at 8 years old, I shed a tear.


----------



## wedgie

dalecyt said:


> cant wait for this tommorow
> hopefully the champions continue to pump the forces of evil and we all have a gd day out:d


No comment :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## spitfire

David said:


> can't wait for tomorrow, i'll be there and i'm going out after it so hoping for nothing less than a 2-0 win
> 
> miller and lafferty (if he comes on)





wee_green_mini said:


> Can't wait myself. Got a few things I want to shout. Also hoping that proper respect is shown to the disaster memorial. Mon the Queens Eleven :thumb:





dalecyt said:


> cant wait for this tommorow
> hopefully the champions continue to pump the forces of evil and we all have a gd day out:d
> 
> apparently there is a campaign during the minutes silence to face stairway 13.


*Shhhhhhhhh*

:tumbleweed:  :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## DubbedUP

Lol the silence is deafening! ;-)


----------



## silky

terrible display from the champions, can only say the better team won ( sore typing that though )


----------



## Bratwurst

Agree with above, the best team on the day did win and while I am dissappointed there's no getting away from the fact that Rangers were fairly gutless and lacking invention.

A bit upset at seeing a large 'Paddy McCourt fenian army' banner appearing and also the guy dressed as the Pope who decided to bless the Celtic fans. So anyone is breaking the law by even saying 'fenian', but the Tic fans can have a banner calling themselves the very same. The Pope appearance well... just sad that they feel they have to do this kind of thing to try to provoke some sort of trouble at the game.

The silence was perfectly observed by EVERYONE.


----------



## RRobert

Being undone by sammy samaras is a red neck. 

Such a disappointment nit being able to honour those souls from 40 years ago with a victory over them. 

FF


----------



## spitfire

wee_green_mini said:


> Agree with above, the best team on the day did win and while I am dissappointed there's no getting away from the fact that Rangers were fairly gutless and lacking invention.
> 
> A bit upset at seeing a large 'Paddy McCourt fenian army' banner appearing and also the guy dressed as the Pope who decided to bless the Celtic fans. So anyone is breaking the law by even saying 'fenian', but the Tic fans can have a banner calling themselves the very same. The Pope appearance well... just sad that they feel they have to do this kind of thing to try to provoke some sort of trouble at the game.
> 
> The silence was perfectly observed by EVERYONE.


You can't have it both ways m8. You don't want the Pope on show but you're quite happy to talk of the queens eleven on here. Very hypocritical if I may say so. ...... and tell us, what did you get to *shout*.


----------



## billyp

For me today the main thing was respect being paid to the 66 folk who died on stairway 13 so it was good to see the minutes silence was observed as it should be, the game itself after the first 20min we went downhill and never turned up for the second the passing was playground stuff only young ness gets passmarks from me so congrats to celtic better team won


----------



## st33ly

Was a dark day that


----------



## Bratwurst

spitfire said:


> You can't have it both ways m8. You don't want the Pope on show but you're quite happy to talk of the queens eleven on here. Very hypocritical if I may say so. ...... and tell us, what did you get to *shout*.


I got to shout about the very poor refereeing and also about the underhand 'tactics' shown especially by Kayal. He could/should have been carded on certainly 4 different occasions, but strangely got one for the least likely thing he did. I had a wee sing song about being champions and I also shouted generally at rangers poor play because they were gash today. Mainly my anger was aimed at the ref.

I know you're trying to suggest I shouted in some sectarian fashion, but I have to disappoint you, I didn't.

Given that any mention of the Pope in a derogatory fashion, or any sort of religious bigotry is (rightly) outlawed, I just think that for a Celtic fan to then appear in a Pope outfit is certainly provocation, purely to antagonise the Rangers end who have to accept it. I saw one Celtic fan ejected today, and that was for leaving the stand to celebrate with Samaras, yet next to him was a group of fans with a 'Paddy McCourt's Fenian Army' banner... 

Got to ask, what's wrong with Queens 11?

It's not got any religious bearing at all - well certainly not from me, and I really don't see how it can... I'm just proud of being British and Ranger's all-round patriotism... the exact same way many Celtic fans are proud of their Irish roots, but have I said anything about that? Celtic can be as Irish as they want.

You'll probably find that if some guy in the Rangers crowd appeared as King William then, yes you could compare that reasonably to a guy in the Tic end dressed as the Pope, but to suggest that me calling the Rangers the Queens Eleven is just as bad, well sorry, but you're wrong.

I'm going to be reading tomorrow's papers with interest tomorrow to see if there's any mention of both of these things (the Pope guy and the banner) because I would place my mortgage as a wager with anyone that if Rangers had a guy dressed as say King William and a group with a banner saying... i don't know... Kyle Lafferty's Protestant Fighters or something mad like that, it would make front page headlines and the club would be heavily punished.


----------



## Bratwurst

So here's 'the pope'...

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/02012011/2/photo/02012011160534.html

Just in-case anyone missed him.


----------



## p3asa

We got beat, end of. 

You won't hear us moaning about referees or conspiracies.

Win with dignity get beat with dignity.

Maybe the other lot should try that some time!!!!

No I didn't think so.


----------



## *Das*

Mon The Arabs!!!


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> So here's 'the pope'...
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/02012011/2/photo/02012011160534.html
> 
> Just in-case anyone missed him.


Whats he gotta do with Celtic??


----------



## Jordan

DasArab said:


> Mon The Arabs!!!


do you want a ladder up to the top 6? :lol:


----------



## *Das*

Hearts will fall away, same as Hibs did last year mate, weve a couple of games in hand, we've all our players out of Bar L, so just wait and watch. 
BTW Tattie muncher or Elizbeth Loyal?


----------



## Jordan

neither :lol:

dosser, so im hardly higher up! :lol:

but if it had to be the AF it would be rangers :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

p3asa said:


> We got beat, end of.
> 
> You won't hear us moaning about referees or conspiracies.
> 
> Win with dignity get beat with dignity.
> 
> Maybe the other lot should try that some time!!!!
> 
> No I didn't think so.


I refer the honourable gentleman to the post two above.:lol:


----------



## Spoony

Poor showing all round by both teams but Celtic were better on the day. The ref had a horror I think and this isn't complaining as surely boughy should also have had a second yellow as well as other strange decisions. I won't be phoning real radio and seeking clarification because if we were better on the day the ref has no bearing.

The penalty is the only moment I felt for Ness as perhaps his inexperience led to Samaras being allowed into the danger zone but it was good to see him and he played some nice balls.

Too little too late from Walter. Tactics weren't working and changed should have been made much sooner. 

Wee Davis done well and Weiss was OK but lacked options ahead of him. I wish we'd just thrown the big boys on and stuck the balls on top of Majstonovic as I think he is shaky.

Onwards with the rest of the season, I'm looking forward to more full fixture cards. All in all today was a poor advert for the SPL


----------



## spitfire

wee_green_mini said:


> I got to shout about the very poor refereeing and also about the underhand 'tactics' shown especially by Kayal. He could/should have been carded on certainly 4 different occasions, but strangely got one for the least likely thing he did. I had a wee sing song about being champions and I also shouted generally at rangers poor play because they were gash today. Mainly my anger was aimed at the ref.
> 
> I know you're trying to suggest I shouted in some sectarian fashion, but I have to disappoint you, I didn't.
> 
> Given that any mention of the Pope in a derogatory fashion, or any sort of religious bigotry is (rightly) outlawed, I just think that for a Celtic fan to then appear in a Pope outfit is certainly provocation, purely to antagonise the Rangers end who have to accept it. I saw one Celtic fan ejected today, and that was for leaving the stand to celebrate with Samaras, yet next to him was a group of fans with a 'Paddy McCourt's Fenian Army' banner...
> 
> Got to ask, what's wrong with Queens 11?
> 
> It's not got any religious bearing at all - well certainly not from me, and I really don't see how it can... I'm just proud of being British and Ranger's all-round patriotism... the exact same way many Celtic fans are proud of their Irish roots, but have I said anything about that? Celtic can be as Irish as they want.
> 
> You'll probably find that if some guy in the Rangers crowd appeared as King William then, yes you could compare that reasonably to a guy in the Tic end dressed as the Pope, but to suggest that me calling the Rangers the Queens Eleven is just as bad, well sorry, but you're wrong.
> 
> I'm going to be reading tomorrow's papers with interest tomorrow to see if there's any mention of both of these things (the Pope guy and the banner) because I would place my mortgage as a wager with anyone that if Rangers had a guy dressed as say King William and a group with a banner saying... i don't know... Kyle Lafferty's Protestant Fighters or something mad like that, it would make front page headlines and the club would be heavily punished.





wee_green_mini said:


> So here's 'the pope'...
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/02012011/2/photo/02012011160534.html
> 
> Just in-case anyone missed him.


Listen, we could play the word game all bloomin' week. We both know the score, (figuratively that is) rangers fans have a pop at us when they win and a moan when they don't, celtic fans have a pop when they win and a moan when they don't. Celtic fans do stupid things and Rangers fans do stupid things. Some fans like a bit of banter and some take it too far. Show me one thing you don't like about unfairness and I'll show you similar from a different stand point. The truth is we need each other to survive in this little fish pond of ours. 
So it's my time to gloat a little. It's been a long time coming. Personally I thought the ref had a reasonable game. Imagine my surprise for instance when he called *"penalty"* :lol: and didn't give one at the other end:doublesho. No players sent off was good and he let some hefty challenges go unpunished. So kudos to the ref for a reasonable game. Not perfect but reasonable. I'm pleased about our performance today when even I had us written off before the game with so many players missing. Yes I'm chuffed.
More than that though, the biggest thrill today was that Paddy McCourts fenian army and that pope you mentioned, the celtic fans in general and the whole Rangers support paid tribute to those unfortunate, ordinary people, who lost their lives on stairway 13. *Let us remember*.


----------



## Spoony

Also note though Spitfire it's bragging rights won but why is the Paddy McCourt banner a big thrill?

That very sentiment and thought with those words is what we are wanting to stamp out of our game.


----------



## spitfire

Spoony said:


> Also note though Spitfire it's bragging rights won but why is the Paddy McCourt banner?
> 
> That very sentiment and thought with those words is what we are wanting to stamp out of our game.


You wont ever stamp it out m8. There's two many bitter people in this world for that to happen. Doesn't mean we shouldn't stop trying though.

The thrill is that even those who brought a stupid banner along upheld the silence and paid proper respect.


----------



## Spoony

spitfire said:


> You wont ever stamp it out m8. There's two many bitter people in this world for that to happen. Doesn't mean we shouldn't stop trying though.


Very true but it should be clamped down upon by the stewards. Banner off, fans out, end off. I expect this of both ends.

I follow rangers for the highs and the lows but that side just grates on me.

Scottish Cup next week! I certainly hope we somehow get some fresh players in during this window, looking to the bench today was disheartening.


----------



## spitfire

Spoony said:


> Very true but it should be clamped down upon by the stewards. Banner off, fans out, end off. I expect this of both ends.
> 
> I follow rangers for the highs and the lows but that side just grates on me.
> 
> Scottish Cup next week! I certainly hope we somehow get some fresh players in during this window, looking to the bench today was disheartening.


I watched the game in the company of two Gers fans at my house today (they only had cooncil telly) Discussed the possibility of Celtic gettin' beat by Berwick Rangers. It wouldn't surprise me :lol: That's fitba.


----------



## gerz1873

spitfire said:


> You wont ever stamp it out m8. There's two many bitter people in this world for that to happen. Doesn't mean we shouldn't stop trying though.
> 
> The thrill is that even those who brought a stupid banner along upheld the silence and paid proper respect.


So its a thrill that morons with a stupid banner observe a minutes silence for 66 poor souls that lost their lives going to watch a football match. The world is more perverse than i thought because as said before if Rangers fans had a similar banner Liewells lapdogs in the Scottish media would have been in their glory


----------



## spitfire

gerz1873 said:


> So its a thrill that morons with a stupid banner observe a minutes silence for 66 poor souls that lost their lives going to watch a football match. The world is more perverse than i thought because as said before if Rangers fans had a similar banner Liewells lapdogs in the Scottish media would have been in their glory


Aw dry yer eyes, stop greetin' man! You sound like one of those who'd have been much happier if they had disrupted the silence so you could moan about that. Jeez!


----------



## gerz1873

spitfire said:


> Aw dry yer eyes, stop greetin' man! You sound like one of those who'd have been much happier if they had disrupted the silence so you could moan about that. Jeez!


Lol credit where its due to the Celtic fans who observed the minutes silence but the idiots with the banners mentioned before 
Btw are you their opologist


----------



## spitfire

gerz1873 said:


> Lol credit where its due to the Celtic fans who observed the minutes silence but the idiots with the banners mentioned before
> Btw you sound like their opologist


lol, anyway, back to fitba. Is this Rangers team missing or no?


----------



## gerz1873

spitfire said:


> lol, anyway, back to fitba. Is this Rangers team missing or no?


The Rangers team was missing today, decent first 15 minutes then nothing no complaints about the result best team won. Really think Rangers missed Naismith as imo he has been our best player this season by a mile but should cope with him and big Jela being missing


----------



## spitfire

gerz1873 said:


> The Rangers team was missing today, decent first 15 minutes then nothing no complaints about the result best team won. Really think Rangers missed Naismith as imo he has been our best player by a mile but should cope with him and big Jela being missing


Yep, definitely missed Naisy. He's got a great engine and a bit of skill to go with it. However, they should have been able to cope without him. McGreagor was the culprit today. There was no need to come for that through ball. He made it easy for Sammy. Samaras though, for all his shortcomings, did really well for the second and deserves some praise. Miller was quiet today and, I'm gonna spell this wrong, Bougherra, wasn't so effective as he can be. Celtics defense, given the criticism they have had recently were pretty solid. I think Lafferty should have been on from start, he's just the type of player needed for old firm games.


----------



## gerz1873

spitfire said:


> Yep, definitely missed Naisy. He's got a great engine and a bit of skill to go with it. However, they should have been able to cope without him. McGreagor was the culprit today. There was no need to come for that through ball. He made it easy for Sammy. Samaras though, for all his shortcomings, did really well for the second and deserves some praise. Miller was quiet today and, I'm gonna spell this wrong, Bougherra, wasn't so effective as he can be. Celtics defense, given the criticism they have had recently were pretty solid. I think Lafferty should have been on from start, he's just the type of player needed for old firm games.


Aye. agree with everything you said there Samaras must have had his best game for Celtic he played a blinder, Bougie was slack and was lucky not to walk after giving the penalty away. Im hoping it only a blip but cannot afford any more days like today. If an Epl team bids 5 or 6 million for McGregor i would take it to maybe get a few players in he's a good keeper but fecked up big time today


----------



## Spoony

Agree with the above. McGregor is fantastic but I also rate Neil Alexander highly. He's also a good guy as I used to chat regular to him as he was in my old work all the time. I don't think he's far off greggsy.

I think NcGregor underestimated the pace of samaras. He's good 1 on 1 so why didn't he just stay in his box. Also the penalty was really well taken and had to be as he dived the right way.

The team is in drastic need of investment in midfield I feel. What is this Kerkhar guy like since he's not had a game yet? Can't be worse than the rest.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I know we need investment but I wouldn't say that was an excuse for yesterday,fair enough we basically gifted Celtic the 2 goals with bad errors but they ultimately wanted it more than us which sickens me to say it!


----------



## Spoony

Clark @ PB said:


> I know we need investment but I wouldn't say that was an excuse for yesterday,fair enough we basically gifted Celtic the 2 goals with bad errors but they ultimately wanted it more than us which sickens me to say it!


Yeah I agree Clark, I wasn't suggesting lack of investment was an excuse. The team have been there and done it and are a strong team but we need more options fo the future.

I agree, bad errors and no hunger for the win.


----------



## Bratwurst

Since the beginning of this season we've been starting games very badly, yet managed to fight back into things and get some vital ground-out wins, but I think the problem there is that we have remained at the top for a fair chunk of the time, so maybe the team have rested on their laurels a bit and not seen the damage they are causing themselves with poor displays. Hopefully this result and all-round crap display, together with the total lack of basic desire we showed, will be cast up to the squad from now until the end of the season and not be allowed to happen again. Sometimes you need a seriously **ite display to remind you to get yourself sorted out and keep on top of things. Hopefully it'll be the boot up the bracket they need.

By the way Spitfire, I notice you didn't reply to me about me calling Rangers the Queens Eleven. Maybe you accepted my points, maybe you didn't want to, I don't know, but I hope my explanation made it clear to you why it's acceptable and not a religious or bigoted phrase. You also had a pop at me and suggested I indulged in bigoted chanting, and that I used bigoted phrasing, yet explained to you that I didn't, so I'd rather not be tarred with that brush on here if you don't mind. I know you didn't directly say that I sang those songs, but the smiley you added after asking me what I wanted to sing/shout said all it had to say. Seeing as Mr Lennon and Celtic as a club need clarification on a number of things, here's a wee bit more... I do not go to Rangers games and indulge in bigoted chanting, nor do I shout about the Pope or Fenians or Proddies or Billy boys etc. Even if I wanted to, I'd be pretty bloody stupid to do that next to the stewards and cops 10 feet away from where I sit not to mention the presence of my policewoman sister and policeman brother-in-law who sit right next to me. I really don't know if you were kidding me on or wanting a reaction or being gen-up, but hopefully this will straighten things out. I've got no hard feelings towards you at all by the way, I just felt I had to pipe-up and 'clear my name' as it were.


----------



## The Cueball

Got to ask if anyone on here was actually at the game?!?!!?

I don't support either Rangers or Celtic, in fact, I hate football these days as it's full of over paid idiots that care about money and falling down, rather than playing football....anyway:

I was asked to go to the game with a mate, as he had a spare ticket, GW stand row U, seat 18 - just so you know 

A couple of things about the match, from my point of view:

1) The minutes silence WAS NOT observed perfectly by the celtic fans, there was clapping and coughing - lots of coughing.... thankfully a few fans had enough and yelled out "shut the f**k up"...

2) It was the worst display of "top teams" I have ever seems in my life...the game could have been played by 10 year olds... no pasison, no guts - nothing...passes at least 3 yards behind the player, passes to knowwhere...the list goes on.... :lol:

3) The Celtic fans were giving the Rangers keeper a right kicking, I really believe this is what put him off to make such a stupid mistake for the first goal... 

4) Samaras (sp?) is the slowest runner in the world, and whoever the Rangers player was that tripped him up, should retire now... there is no way you could have missed taking the ball off him...he must have worked hard to actually hit Samaras...

5) Why do Rangers Fans (and I guess Celtic will be the same) leave the game when their team is losing...how pathetic...much like their players to be honest...

6) Another sad reflection on Scottish football - the media on the radio and the winning fans saying how "great" they played... b0ll0cks...

Thank goodness I have more to do with my life than waste money on 11 idiots that don't give a s**t about fans, or the club they pay for...

Oh, and an insider tells me that Ibrox needs over 1 million quid spent on it...which, at the moment, is not being spent as they can't afford it.....

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

I was there. Don't usually go to OF's though.

1. Agreed - yes some folk did make noises and coughs etc. BUT the vast, vast majority were perfectly quiet. All it takes a few drunken A-holes to make a few sounds and tarnish any club's fans. Praise deserved by the Celtic fans who got the dafties to shut up as quickly as they did.

2. Agreed, but the Tic displayed less 5hiteness and deserved their points.

3. Certainly won't have helped.

4. Weir defo isn't quick on foot, and Boogie, well he spends most of his time going on mad runs up the park and upsetting the rest of the team by having to cover for him. Don't mind it now and again, but not as often as he has been of late.

5. Don't know. I always stay to the end.

6. See 2


----------



## spitfire

wee_green_mini said:


> Since the beginning of this season we've been starting games very badly, yet managed to fight back into things and get some vital ground-out wins, but I think the problem there is that we have remained at the top for a fair chunk of the time, so maybe the team have rested on their laurels a bit and not seen the damage they are causing themselves with poor displays. Hopefully this result and all-round crap display, together with the total lack of basic desire we showed, will be cast up to the squad from now until the end of the season and not be allowed to happen again. Sometimes you need a seriously **ite display to remind you to get yourself sorted out and keep on top of things. Hopefully it'll be the boot up the bracket they need.
> 
> By the way Spitfire, I notice you didn't reply to me about me calling Rangers the Queens Eleven. Maybe you accepted my points, maybe you didn't want to, I don't know, but I hope my explanation made it clear to you why it's acceptable and not a religious or bigoted phrase. You also had a pop at me and suggested I indulged in bigoted chanting, and that I used bigoted phrasing, yet explained to you that I didn't, so I'd rather not be tarred with that brush on here if you don't mind. I know you didn't directly say that I sang those songs, but the smiley you added after asking me what I wanted to sing/shout said all it had to say. Seeing as Mr Lennon and Celtic as a club need clarification on a number of things, here's a wee bit more... I do not go to Rangers games and indulge in bigoted chanting, nor do I shout about the Pope or Fenians or Proddies or Billy boys etc. Even if I wanted to, I'd be pretty bloody stupid to do that next to the stewards and cops 10 feet away from where I sit not to mention the presence of my policewoman sister and policeman brother-in-law who sit right next to me. I really don't know if you were kidding me on or wanting a reaction or being gen-up, but hopefully this will straighten things out. I've got no hard feelings towards you at all by the way, I just felt I had to pipe-up and 'clear my name' as it were.


As I said, we could pick the bones over what you said all night and still not get to the meat of it. I'll accept what you have subsequently said as not to do so would be churlish. However, what I would say is this. Why the need to refer to the *queens* eleven? So your a British club, and you're proud of it. So are all the other clubs in Britain but no one makes reference to it. Maybe you just wanted to make the statement in front of your fellow fans cause you all know what the inference is. You were also quoted as saying " Can't wait myself. Got a few things I want to shout", Ok so maybe you wanted to go with the intention of shouting at the ref, it just seems like a strange thing to say. But it's ok, maybe it's just you being a wee bit outspoken cause it's a forum you're on. I won't drag that one out any further accept to say that (if splitting hairs) at no point did I accuse you of being bigoted. 
Listen, I'm a Southside boy. I've supported Celtic for 44 years. My first ever game I went to see was at Ibrox and it didn't involve Celtic. (My uncles were all Rangers supporters) I was a season book holder at Parkhead for a number of years. Like most supporters I have friends from both sides of the divide. Like yourself I do not sing sectarian stuff. That has no part to play in football for me. Wither your comments were just banter or not I have no way of knowing, but I have a keen sense where bigotry is concerned and question it whenever possible, all I ask is that you think about the whole queens eleven thing. It only draws you down to the levels that that pope character is at. Some peoples banter is other peoples bigotry I suppose but I would never accuse you of that without knowing you properly. Now big Grizzle on the other hand.....well....:lol::lol::lol: kidding big fella kidding


----------



## Bratwurst

Seems we'll be just disagreeing with each other then on the Queens Eleven phrase. I think what I think and you think what you think.

With my line earlier about having things to shout, I told you what I shouted about, and seeing as the game turned out to be going the opposite way I thought it would when I made the statement I didn't sing the songs I thought that I would. One song in particular "that's why we're champions" was top of list, but that wasn't really appropriate when were getting pumped by the better team on the day.

Could you read my quoted bit below again please, because I was hoping that this explanation would have helped stop this line you keep leaning towards when you say things like this...

"we could pick the bones over what you said all night and still not get to the meat of it"

"Maybe you just wanted to make the statement in front of your fellow fans cause you all know what the inference is"

"I have a keen sense where bigotry is concerned and question it whenever possible"



wee_green_mini said:


> I do not go to Rangers games and indulge in bigoted chanting, nor do I shout about the Pope or Fenians or Proddies or Billy boys etc. Even if I wanted to, I'd be pretty bloody stupid to do that next to the stewards and cops 10 feet away from where I sit not to mention the presence of my policewoman sister and policeman brother-in-law who sit right next to me. I really don't know if you were kidding me on or wanting a reaction or being gen-up, but hopefully this will straighten things out. I've got no hard feelings towards you at all by the way, I just felt I had to pipe-up and 'clear my name' as it were.


"Like yourself I do not sing sectarian stuff" - I beleive you by the way, so can you not beleive me?  :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

wee_green_mini said:


> Seems we'll be just disagreeing with each other then on the Queens Eleven phrase. I think what I think and you think what you think.
> 
> With my line earlier about having things to shout, I told you what I shouted about, and seeing as the game turned out to be going the opposite way I thought it would when I made the statement I didn't sing the songs I thought that I would. One song in particular "that's why we're champions" was top of list, but that wasn't really appropriate when were getting pumped by the better team on the day.
> 
> Could you read my quoted bit below again please, because I was hoping that this explanation would have helped stop this line you keep leaning towards when you say things like this...
> 
> "we could pick the bones over what you said all night and still not get to the meat of it"
> 
> "Maybe you just wanted to make the statement in front of your fellow fans cause you all know what the inference is"
> 
> "I have a keen sense where bigotry is concerned and question it whenever possible"
> 
> "Like yourself I do not sing sectarian stuff" - I beleive you by the way, so can you not beleive me?  :thumb:


*Sigh* It's just not possible to have this kind of debate in print. Too many things to say which even if eloquently put (which I'm awful at) can still be misconstrued. *I do believe you, I really do*.  But yes we will have to disagree on the Queens eleven phrase, and I'm sure your take on the words is different from most others. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would have questioned the sentiment behind them, and the others, or at least taken a different meaning from them. *Sigh again* This is exactly what I mean by picking the bones all night. Lets just drop it shall we or we'll still be here next year?

Oh, edited for accuracy  lol 

*"but that wasn't really appropriate when were getting pumped by the better team."* Hail hail


----------



## ayrshireteggy

The Cueball said:


> Got to ask if anyone on here was actually at the game?!?!!?
> 
> I don't support either Rangers or Celtic, in fact, I hate football these days as it's full of over paid idiots that care about money and falling down, rather than playing football....anyway:
> 
> I was asked to go to the game with a mate, as he had a spare ticket, GW stand row U, seat 18 - just so you know
> 
> A couple of things about the match, from my point of view:
> 
> 1) The minutes silence WAS NOT observed perfectly by the celtic fans, there was clapping and coughing - lots of coughing.... thankfully a few fans had enough and yelled out "shut the f**k up"...
> 
> 2) It was the worst display of "top teams" I have ever seems in my life...the game could have been played by 10 year olds... no pasison, no guts - nothing...passes at least 3 yards behind the player, passes to knowwhere...the list goes on.... :lol:
> 
> 3) The Celtic fans were giving the Rangers keeper a right kicking, I really believe this is what put him off to make such a stupid mistake for the first goal...
> 
> 4) Samaras (sp?) is the slowest runner in the world, and whoever the Rangers player was that tripped him up, should retire now... there is no way you could have missed taking the ball off him...he must have worked hard to actually hit Samaras...
> 
> 5) Why do Rangers Fans (and I guess Celtic will be the same) leave the game when their team is losing...how pathetic...much like their players to be honest...
> 
> 6) Another sad reflection on Scottish football - the media on the radio and the winning fans saying how "great" they played... b0ll0cks...
> 
> Thank goodness I have more to do with my life than waste money on 11 idiots that don't give a s**t about fans, or the club they pay for...
> 
> Oh, and an insider tells me that Ibrox needs over 1 million quid spent on it...which, at the moment, is not being spent as they can't afford it.....
> 
> :thumb:


1. Middle of winter and you could hear some coughing from a crowd of 50,000. Shocker! And of course it was the Celtic fans (even though you weren't there).

2. I've seen worse games involving Man U, Arsenal and Chelsea.

3. McGregor was put off by fans shouting. Boo-hoo!

4. Samaras seemed quick enough for the first goal.

Also, I thought you were on the board of a Scottish club? Why do you bother if you're obviously not much of a football fan?

Personally, I thought Celtic bossed this game the same way that Rangers bossed the first game this season. There's not much between the teams and it could be a close race for the title.


----------



## Bratwurst

fine by me - my fingers are sore and I need them later :doublesho:lol:

So we're cool then? I know I am with you. Nothing up with a wee debate eh?


----------



## allan1888

If I'm being honest as a Celtic fan, I don't see what the fuss was about with a Rangers supporter calling his team the Queens eleven. It doesn't offend me I don't even know why it was mentioned.


----------



## gerz1873

spitfire said:


> As I said, we could pick the bones over what you said all night and still not get to the meat of it. I'll accept what you have subsequently said as not to do so would be churlish. However, what I would say is this. Why the need to refer to the *queens* eleven? So your a British club, and you're proud of it. *So are all the other clubs in Britain *but no one makes reference to it. Maybe you just wanted to make the statement in front of your fellow fans cause you all know what the inference is. You were also quoted as saying " Can't wait myself. Got a few things I want to shout", Ok so maybe you wanted to go with the intention of shouting at the ref, it just seems like a strange thing to say. But it's ok, maybe it's just you being a wee bit outspoken cause it's a forum you're on. I won't drag that one out any further accept to say that (if splitting hairs) at no point did I accuse you of being bigoted.
> Listen, I'm a Southside boy. I've supported Celtic for 44 years. My first ever game I went to see was at Ibrox and it didn't involve Celtic. (My uncles were all Rangers supporters) I was a season book holder at Parkhead for a number of years. Like most supporters I have friends from both sides of the divide. Like yourself I do not sing sectarian stuff. That has no part to play in football for me. Wither your comments were just banter or not I have no way of knowing, but I have a keen sense where bigotry is concerned and question it whenever possible, all I ask is that you think about the whole queens eleven thing. It only draws you down to the levels that that pope character is at. Some peoples banter is other peoples bigotry I suppose but I would never accuse you of that without knowing you properly. Now big Grizzle on the other hand.....well....:lol::lol::lol: kidding big fella kidding


You know and i know that statement is not true


----------



## Grizzle

spitfire said:


> Now big Grizzle on the other hand.....well....:lol::lol::lol: kidding big fella kidding


HAIL HAIL!! lol. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

ayrshireteggy said:


> 1. Middle of winter and you could hear some coughing from a crowd of 50,000. Shocker! And of course it was the Celtic fans (even though you weren't there).
> 
> 2. I've seen worse games involving Man U, Arsenal and Chelsea.
> 
> 3. McGregor was put off by fans shouting. Boo-hoo!
> 
> 4. Samaras seemed quick enough for the first goal.
> 
> Also, I thought you were on the board of a Scottish club? Why do you bother if you're obviously not much of a football fan?
> 
> Personally, I thought Celtic bossed this game the same way that Rangers bossed the first game this season. There's not much between the teams and it could be a close race for the title.


1) You obviously don't know that the seat I was in is right next to the celtic fans eh  As I said GW1 row U seat 18...how about you go and find out just how close I was to the Celtic fans before making stupid comments like "you weren't there"

I know, and everyone who heard the idiots knows the difference between a real cough and put on ones....

2) Well I haven't, as I said, I don't really bother with football much....

3) My point was that the keeper is not professional enough to play football if he lets fans get to him and put him off....I actually found it really funny what they were doing to him... :lol:

4) Not sure what your point is...?

5) I am on the board, it's called a JOB for MONEY... doesn't mean I have to like the product, I am there to help the business, not there for the like of football, which means I can make non emotional decisions where some can't....

Actually, I have no idea what the point of your post is.... I gave my impression as a non supporter....wasn't having a dig at anyone on here, just stating the facts as I saw them...not sure why you feel the need to try and discredit me (again)....maybe just get over yourself mate and move on.... 

:thumb:


----------



## ayrshireteggy

The Cueball said:


> 1) You obviously don't know that the seat I was in is right next to the celtic fans eh  As I said GW1 row U seat 18...how about you go and find out just how close I was to the Celtic fans before making stupid comments like "you weren't there"
> 
> I know, and everyone who heard the idiots knows the difference between a real cough and put on ones....
> 
> 2) Well I haven't, as I said, I don't really bother with football much....
> 
> 3) My point was that the keeper is not professional enough to play football if he lets fans get to him and put him off....I actually found it really funny what they were doing to him... :lol:
> 
> 4) Not sure what your point is...?
> 
> 5) I am on the board, it's called a JOB for MONEY... doesn't mean I have to like the product, I am there to help the business, not there for the like of football, which means I can make non emotional decisions where some can't....
> 
> Actually, I have no idea what the point of your post is.... I gave my impression as a non supporter....wasn't having a dig at anyone on here, just stating the facts as I saw them...not sure why you feel the need to try and discredit me (again)....maybe just get over yourself mate and move on....
> 
> :thumb:


Apologies for the first point Cueball. When you said you weren't keen on football but had been offered a ticket, I assumed you'd knocked back the offer! So I'll have to concede that your post was based on actually being there.

The rest of my post was to reply to your negative view of the game. Each to their own.

I will say that, on reflection, my post could have been worded better so that it didn't come across as if it was confrontational. That wasn't my intention.

And don't give me this 'discredit' nonsense, you big girl. I'm only discussing things with you.  :wave:


----------



## The Cueball

^^Cheers mate...no harm done...

Sorry for being a woman.... 



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ayrshireteggy

The Cueball said:


> ^^Cheers mate...no harm done...
> 
> Sorry for being a woman....
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


No probs, honey pie. :argie:


----------



## Bratwurst

Rangers have accepted a bid from Birmingham for Miller.

BBC Link


----------



## Clark @ PB

If he wants to leave then he can go in my eyes.


----------



## David

this was his first and last good season, he won't perform in the premiership, he's already tried england.

i'd rather have seen rangers take the hit on him when his contract ran out if it meant keeping him and winning the league 

just shows you what the celtic fans saw, someone who runs for money


----------



## RRobert

Let's hope someone else can find us goals cos say what u like his tally has been pretty decent this year. 

Lafferty ?


----------



## Bratwurst

Laff could well do a job IMO. If he keeps his head straight and get's a shot up front I'm sure he'd do well.


----------



## Grizzle

Lafferty isnt up to it IMO guys a fecking liability.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I still have faith in Lafferty,he did more in 20 mins against them on Sunday than anyone else. I think his directness is something we need.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Nikica Jelavić was the player we all expected to grab the goals this season and he probably would have lived up to that had it not been for his injury. Now that he's close to returning to the 1st team and we have Naismith/Lafferty I'm not too worried. All we need is a bit of luck when it comes to fitness and we've the quality to push on.


----------



## gally

Jelavic will be back with a bang I expect but selling Miller, mental.

Good thing for the hoops though, hopefully the title will come home to paradise.


----------



## Grizzle

gally said:


> Jelavic will be back with a bang I expect but selling Miller, mental.
> 
> Good thing for the hoops though, hopefully the title will come home to paradise.


How do you ban people off here?? lol


----------



## gally

Ouch!

Bitterness from a rangers fan! Never! 

Be gracious!


----------



## Bratwurst

I'd be cool with him leaving. In fact, I'd rather he left than upsetting things with his indecision. We'll still have Jelavic, Lafferty, Naismith, Fleck and Beattie who can play up-front. Considering the seasons Millers gone when he couldn't score in a barrel of fannies and now he has one decent season SO FAR, well, I'd rather pocket the loot and try and get a fresh face in. Someone who wants to play for the club.


----------



## gerz1873

Mixed emotions about Miller going ( if he indeed does go ) his goals and general work rate will be missed but big Jela due back. Would also like Goodwillie signed in the window, so with them Naisy Laff and Beattie  we will have more than enough to keep the darkside at bay 

Btw gracious and a jungle jim just doesnt go


----------



## Clark @ PB

Miller's knocked back Brum!

I'd rather he went now and we get some money for him,if he's signed a pre-contract with another club I dare say we won't see the same commitment as we did the first half of the season - similar to Boyd last year. 

Hope I'm proved wrong though...


----------



## Bratwurst

Clark @ PB said:


> Miller's knocked back Brum!


Where did you see that Clark?


----------



## Bratwurst

Shame, 700k plus Webster and we'd maybe have got Goodwillie off United.

He'd need to change his name though... mind you, not as bad as Dennis Averageknob 

edit - this came in through Google news... Miller knock back


----------



## Clark @ PB

I saw it on the-great-depression.com, sorry I mean followfollow! :lol:


----------



## Spoony

Had this discussion in work. 

Miller is a money grabbing little sod, he's done it in the past and he'll continue to do it. I mean he'll be on a decent wage at Rangers and has probably long paid off everything ever in his life and so is making money to put away by now. I'd have thought a couple years at Rangers wouldn't have been the worst idea for him.

However it seems he's back to the money grabbing and doesn't care for the jersey. Yes great start to the season and he done well last season. I have no fear of losing him though, they said it about Boyd and they'll say it about Miller- where will we get the goals? Simple, Jelavic, Naismith, Lafferty, Edu and so forth. The goals WILL come.

Get shot of the little turncoat and lets get David Goodwillie in.


----------



## p3asa

A decent wage at Rangers? I doubt it after their recent wage restructure. Yeah a great wage to Joe Bloggs but probably very poor compared to the Premiership.

He has already tried England and wasn't successful and said he wouldn't go back so I doubt he'll go back there. This will be his last contract so I'd guess he will either try abroad or stay put with us.

As for him leaving, I totally agree with you. We won't miss him. Look at his workload last year. He would run the whole game for Boyd or someone else to score the goals. His role has now changed and he is the lazy man upfront banging in the goals. Like you say, someone else will take that mantle up. I'd go for Naisy easily scoring as many as Miller has.

What a fickle lot we have though, "You can shove your Kenny Miller up your @rse" was regularly heard before he came, now those same supporters are up in arms calling the phone ins!! Brilliant.

Personally I'd like him to stay but if he goes I won't lose any sleep. I was more disappointed when Novo left


----------



## GolfFanBoy

He's more like Boyd than I realised, he may well knock back any January move and wait for a more lucrative one in the summer. All we really want is to see the club sold and get rid of Lloyds. Hope Kenny and Ally get some cash to spend come the summer as I don't think the squad can keep being stretched like it has the past 3 seasons.


----------



## david g

Think Miller may possibly be waiting for the takeover deal to go through before getting the deal he wants at Rangers,as Lloyds are offering him less money and a shorter contract than he wants and is on at the moment


----------



## Bratwurst

Miller out of the squad for tonight's game.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/football/spl/rangers/2011/01/10/kenny-miller-out-of-rangers-squad-as-fiorentina-birmingham-vie-for-his-signature-86908-22839163/


----------



## Clark @ PB

Think he's pretty much Italy bound!

I hope to god the stories of us potentially going for Boyd are rubbish - he made his bed and he can lie in it.


----------



## Bratwurst

Same here. He can **** right off.


----------



## spitfire

Would you listen to yerselves. lol


----------



## Bratwurst

We're just experiencing the same emotions the Celtic fans felt a few years ago, are we not?


----------



## Spoony

Load of tosh this. Herald sport says he's agreed terms with fiorentina. Big IF they wan him early Rangers will get 330k - shocker. Hope big eck can muster an offer to tempt him. Another wantaway so get shot of him.


----------



## spitfire

wee_green_mini said:


> We're just experiencing the same emotions the Celtic fans felt a few years ago, are we not?


Aye, and we were slagged off then. Even Murray was at it. I'll spend a tenner for every fiver? Aye right. To$$er  (him not you) I feel sorry for you guys who pay good money only to see the income mismanaged. Been there, seen that, got the T-shirt.  Can't be nice seeing your best goal scorer sold from under you by the banks and let's face it Walter wouldn't sell him through choice at this stage of the season. Don't blame Miller though, he's just looking out for himself and quite right too.


----------



## Grizzle

Swings in roundabouts.

Could be worse we could have John Reid who spends public money to the tune of £4,000 getting limo's to Celtic games!


----------



## Bratwurst

Well said Mr S. There's some serious **it going on with this bank running things - surely they have folk behind the scenes that notice the damage they're doing? Why was miller let to get this far, that's my problem. If he didn't want to sign last winter, he should have been sol then when his stock was way higher than now.


----------



## spitfire

Grizzle said:


> Swings in roundabouts.
> 
> Could be worse we could have John Reid who spends public money to the tune of £4,000 getting limo's to Celtic games!


There's nothing so unpalatable as sour grapes.


----------



## spitfire

wee_green_mini said:


> Well said Mr S. There's some serious **it going on with this bank running things - surely they have folk behind the scenes that notice the damage they're doing? Why was miller let to get this far, that's my problem. If he didn't want to sign last winter, he should have been sol then when his stock was way higher than now.


And why is Walter Smith the one who has to come out all the time and explain things. Seems like he's backed by a load of sheep who are leaving it to the *football manager* to take the flak.


----------



## Grizzle

spitfire said:


> There's nothing so unpalatable as sour grapes.


they are murder man!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol: :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Grizzle said:


> they are murder man!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol: :thumb:


......and you've had your fair share this weather. :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Rumour has it Miller's in Italy.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I don't believe the bank is the problem,it's an easy excuse for Murray and his pals to use to deflect the blame from him. No one actually knows the hard facts - all the Celtic fans want to believe we're in squillions of pounds of debt but it's relatively small compared to our current turnover. Even hearts are in more debt than us but it doesn't suit the media to harp on about them.


----------



## Bratwurst

2 good goals - esp. big Laff - wit a shot!


----------



## ksm1985

fitba is ****

get over it

end of


----------



## Bratwurst

ksm1985 said:


> fitba is ****
> 
> get over it
> 
> end of


:lol::lol::lol: some straight talking there


----------



## Clark @ PB

ksm1985 said:


> fitba is ****
> 
> get over it
> 
> end of


Spoken like a true dons fan??


----------



## silky

apparently millers wanting a very hefty amount more money than the club is willing to give him, and he's not willing to compromise on it, and thats the reason the club are trying to cash in on him, not the bank pulling the shots on this one, bit of common sense approach, get say 1/2 million and offer this and webster to utd for goodwillie


----------



## ksm1985

Clark @ PB said:


> Spoken like a true dons fan??


haha i dont support any football team, i thought watchin the darts was more entertaining :tumbleweed:


----------



## DE 1981

ksm1985 said:


> haha i dont support any football team, i thought watchin the darts was more entertaining :tumbleweed:


What more interesting than sitting on internet forums all hours of the day and night banging on about who Kenny Miller is signing for...............................

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

DE 1981 said:


> What more interesting than sitting on internet forums all hours of the day and night banging on about who Kenny Miller is signing for...............................
> 
> :thumb::thumb:


Haha! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwnnn!


----------



## 47p2

ksm1985 said:


> haha i dont support any football team, i thought watchin the darts was more entertaining :tumbleweed:


I varnished my skirting boards and watched them drying, much more interesting than watching football :thumb::thumb:


----------



## *Das*

Clark @ PB said:


> all the Celtic fans want to believe we're in squillions of pounds of debt but it's relatively small compared to our current turnover. Even hearts are in more debt than us but it doesn't suit the media to harp on about them.


The hearts situation is a completely different kettle of spuds, their owner owns the bank that finances them, Murray does not own a bank and your £26m in debt........ Murray is looking to sell up so there is no way hes putting any more of his cash in to Rangers, its that simples.

People are saying its ridiculess that Rangers are selling Miller for £750K but people need to remember hes almost 32, hes got 3 year at the most left, hes not worth £3m any more, if he ever was. Goodwillie is without doubt the hottest Scottish striker in the SPL at the moment and at less than 22 is defiantly worth the £1.5m price tag Utd have placed on him. Personally Id rather he went down south than go west, but we need the money so i'll take that from where ever it comes.


----------



## Bratwurst

Rangers v Celtic in the next round of the cup. (at Ibrox)


----------



## RRobert

wee_green_mini said:


> Rangers v Celtic in the next round of the cup. (at Ibrox)


 Great draw


----------



## Bratwurst

I was thinking, see if Miller goes, we're going to have to play a different way, and I think that's a good thing. A change would do us good IMO, and I mean a change in tactics AND mentality. If last night's anything to go by, I hope it's that way - pressing, aggressive and direct - much better than sitting back hoping for a break of sorts then relying on one guy to do all the dirty work up there on his own. Hopefully we can get back to 2 up top and impose ourselves a bit more rather than scrapping away with what seems like no real game plan. Last night we fought like hell and closed them high up the park and didn't give them a second on the ball, causing mistakes and just being a right pain in the ar5e.

Hopefully a sign of the future...

Am I right in saying that Ally's in charge of cup ties again - like last season? Certainly looked that way.

It might not have been pretty, and been a right crap night for weather, but I think that was one of our best display of the season.


----------



## *Das*

silky said:


> get say 1/2 million and offer this and webster to utd for goodwillie


Trouble with this scenario is that we cannot afford Webster's wages, apparently he is or was on £15k a week at Ibrox, although that does seem a bit steep I bet hes on more than the £4K a week we'd be prepared to pay.


----------



## gally

Looking forward to 2 games in Feb, can never have enough OF games imo.

Hopefully we'll give you guys another humbling in your own back yard and give us a good chance of winning the cup.

I'm nervous already!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Was hoping for a smaller team in the cup, glad I got my wish!


----------



## Grizzle




----------



## RRobert

Timmy will NOT be amused with the advertising tonight. Photoshop ??

And look, I in NO way condone the mail they got recently but I do know irony when i see it.


----------



## RRobert

Didn't see that penalty coming ? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Spoony

I didn't see it. Sounds like ref had a howler though


----------



## Clark @ PB

I like to call it karma!


----------



## gally

The first goal was clearly offside but it was always going to be a hard game. 

They didn't have a shot on goal to note in the full game that kinda tells the story of possesion. A points a point, was never going to be easy!

We NEED to beat Hibs on Saturday or we're just throwing the title away. I'd hate to have 4 games in hand though.

We were the same a few years back and I hated rangers being infront because we were never garaunteed to win the games in hand!


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Is it a conspiracy? Seems like it is again :lol:


----------



## gally

It's not a conspiracy, the ref had a nightmare.

He booked Niall Mcginn for diving! Pmsl! The guy caught on the thigh ffs!


----------



## spitfire

RRobert said:


> Timmy will NOT be amused with the advertising tonight. Photoshop ??
> 
> And look, I in NO way condone the mail they got recently but I do know irony when i see it.


lol. Well spotted


----------



## Dougster

Anyone going to Ibrox tomorrow bring plenty of change please.

We will be collecting for Erskine Hospital before the K/O.


----------



## Spoony

Dougster said:


> Anyone going to Ibrox tomorrow bring plenty of change please.
> 
> We will be collecting for Erskine Hospital before the K/O.


Alright Dougster hows tricks?

I think I'm going to get a ticket from my mate for tomorrow.


----------



## Dougster

Dunno what section I'll be at but will text you when I find out.


----------



## RRobert

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-12193925

More like "BADwillie"


----------



## Spoony

Was miller on the park today? I'm not so sure. Strong game by rangers, wee Weiss was a menace. I sat just behind the tunnel today.


----------



## p3asa

One of his poorest games for us. I had him on for a hatrick as well.
Thought Weiss and Davis were outstanding. 
If I was playing against Weiss I'd want to snap him in two for all that show-boating.


----------



## ross-1888

i stay just next to new douglas park and you should have heard the stick they were giving willie column at the end of the game. it was comical


----------



## Dougster

Thanks to all who donated to Erskine Hospital today.

I was collecting at the entrance of the Broomloan Front if any of you happened to see me.

WATP.


----------



## *Das*

Im Guessing Rangers will be looking elsewhere for a new striker now..........

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-12209157


----------



## apmaman

Who knows, Rangers might start a rehabilitation scheme for inmates just to he keeps in shape so they can sign him when he gets out. Pigs might also fly mind you.

Shame, his goal against motherwell was pretty good earlier in the week.


----------



## Bratwurst

Looks like he might be off to Turkey - Miller/Turkey?


----------



## Shug

wee_green_mini said:


> Looks like he might be off to Turkey - Miller/Turkey?


Good bit of business by rangers I reckon.
Shots on target
Hearts 1 - 11 Rangers









:wave:


----------



## Spoony

Shug said:


> Good bit of business by rangers I reckon.
> Shots on target
> Hearts 1 - 11 Rangers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Aye, Rangers didn't show in the second half and the Hearts team was VERY well organised and stuck to the task. They cancelled everything out and Rangers lacked invention. Lovely shot by Jelavic denied by the upright. As usual Walter refrains from using subs till its too little to late and then decides to put Fleck on first instead of Weiss.... interesting move Mr Smith


----------



## Clark @ PB

It was subbing ness 10 mins too late that did it,he was knackered by then and that lead to them starting to win in midfield. 

It was just one of those days,if we'd scored one of the early chances I reckon we'd have won by 2 or 3 goals. Still alot of football to be played and I thought we showed enough today that we'll be ok.


----------



## Shug

Well, you get another chance a week on wednesday.
And they think a 10 team league is a good idea? Aberdeen play celtic 3 times in a week and a half.


----------



## dalecyt

Shug said:


> Well, you get another chance a week on wednesday.
> And they think a 10 team league is a good idea? Aberdeen play celtic 3 times in a week and a half.


so that will be 3 defeats to abergreen then:thumb:

thought we played well and controlled the game today,lafferty just isnt good enough to be a rangers player:wall: has flashes of brilliance then makes a schoolboy error,hearts played well but i didnt think they deserved the win


----------



## Shug

dalecyt said:


> so that will be 3 defeats to abergreen then:thumb:
> 
> thought we played well and controlled the game today,lafferty just isnt good enough to be a rangers player:wall: has flashes of brilliance then makes a schoolboy error,hearts played well but i didnt think they deserved the win


It's often said when rangers or Celtic play badly but still win that it's the mark of champions.


----------



## gally

Good day for the hoops all round!

Wednesday will be the telling game whether we can go on and win it. If we don't win on Wed then i'd even be questioning how much we want the league. 

We'll never have a better chance.


----------



## Bratwurst

Big night all-round for the top three!!

I hope we take Hibs. I think we will, but there's some doubt after what happened earlier this season.

Also hoping Hearts take something off Celtic. They're more than capable on recent form.

Good to have a non-OF challenger up there...


----------



## gally

They are capable but we'll wait and see.

It'll test our bottle tonight if we can beat hearts I think we're showing good signs. This is one of our biggest tests imo.

Especially for our front 2.


----------



## RRobert

Looks like "west is best" tonight folks. :thumb: the Hertz were due a pumpin & if it wasnt for their keeper it would have been saturday previous.


----------



## gally

True mate, they weren't any better on Saturday just lucky. We were good tonight, very good.

Brilliant show of title credentials. Next OF league could be massive! Big big mounth coming up.


----------



## Spoony

Rangers game was pretty uneventful to watch. An efficient win nonetheless. Jelavic was a lucky boy.

We will know by the end of February where the rangers title hopes lie. Serious month ahead.


----------



## JJ_

Did anyone hear the "there's only one andy gray" confirming rumours he was possibly there looking at a new career with ESPN


----------



## Bratwurst

Commons has agreed to join celtic


----------



## gally

wee_green_mini said:


> Commons has agreed to join celtic


I'm not sure we need another midfielder but he's a good squad player and I think he'll get a game, isn't he more a right midfielder?


----------



## Bratwurst

Aye, a fast, tricky winger. Hard-working and scores a few too. I think you've bagged a good player.


----------



## RRobert

James beattie to have a medical at blackpool. That's that deal dead then


----------



## gally

It's been confirmed aswell! He's only been there 6 months ffs!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Combination of being unlucky and injured half the time didn't help - can't say I'm sorry to see him go though.

Now we just need to get rid of sicknote, sorry I mean Webster!


----------



## Bratwurst

He must be on right good wage too. Hopefully we're allowed to put the cash saved to good use and get another loan in or something. He was clearly a bit of a panic-buy. An expensive mistake.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I rekon he was bought at the time when it didn't look like Jelavic was coming, I have higher hopes for Healy even though his form hasn't been great lately. I'd far rather have a true blue nose running through brick walls for us as that's what the team does for each other.


----------



## Bratwurst

Well said Clark


----------



## gally

Clark @ PB said:


> I rekon he was bought at the time when it didn't look like Jelavic was coming, I have higher hopes for Healy even though his form hasn't been great lately. I'd far rather have a true blue nose running through brick walls for us as that's what the team does for each other.


Totally mate, Novo used to do the same, passion outweighed his ability.


----------



## Spoony

RRobert said:


> James beattie to have a medical at blackpool. That's that deal dead then


Never heard that one while I was in work. Get him selt! Boy looks lik ehe's constantly running on quicksand.


----------



## Clark @ PB

And looks like torres is away to Chelsea, due to land at their training ground shortly.


----------



## Bratwurst

So they'd then buy Adam and we pocket a wodge of lolly?...


----------



## Clark @ PB

Liverpool have had a £30m bid rejected from Newcastle for Carroll so it would appear that's who they're after!


----------



## Spoony

Diouf anyone?


----------



## Bratwurst

Don't like him. Spits on folk (while sometimes it Celtic folk - it's still mingin). Good player, just too aggressive and a loose cannon.


----------



## Bratwurst

Bloody Nora - he's at MP just now!

Just on Sky.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Done deal. I think the guy is scum but he won't half wind up the green half of Glasgow!


----------



## Bratwurst

Too right. He's a good player, just a total animal. Hope he proves to be more of the former.


----------



## alx_chung

El Hadji Diouf at Rangers? Didn't see that one coming......I don't really like him as he is a bit of an animal as posted before but hopefully he will do a good turn for them.
Alex


----------



## Bratwurst

So it's Webster and Velicka released, Beattie loaned out. Diouf Healy and Bartley (Arsenal defender) in.


----------



## eddiel34

*IF* I were a Rangers fan I would be embarrassed. It is humiliating to the club to have him wear their Jersey. Spin it how you like, the man is a disgrace.


----------



## Shug

It was being rumoured webster was on his way to hearts.
I would have loved to see that, he wouldn't have survived the first match at tynecastle!


----------



## gally

All joking aside guys, he's not the kinda player anyone wants to see at their club.

People have chequered pasts of course but his is of a totally different nature to banging a few broads.

Times are desperate though, not baiting there but they are, never in a million years would Walter go for someone like that! Never.


----------



## 0507448n

Have you seen what he drives. Must be a bar-stewart to clean and wax lol


----------



## Bratwurst

How long do you think it'll stay like that - In Glasgow?


----------



## 0507448n

wee_green_mini said:


> How long do you think it'll stay like that - In Glasgow?


Dunno but at least he won't have any problems fitting in here


----------



## gally

He has the cheek to wear rosary beads. Dirty ****, and I don't hate a lot of people but he was given a gift and he's forgotten that!

Now he's just a ****.


----------



## Grizzle

gally said:


> He has the cheek to wear rosary beads. Dirty ****, and I don't hate a lot of people but he was given a gift and he's forgotten that!
> 
> Now he's just a ****.


Easy tiger your turning out to be bitter.


----------



## Bratwurst

What do you mean there gally 'cheek to wear rosary beads', 'given a gift' ?

Not up on my catholic teachings at all. I know that they're for the 20 prayers and also that they're not meant to be worn as jewellery, but no more really.


----------



## Bratwurst

Sorry to go OT for a sec... Grizzle, do you have a new car? (avatar)


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> Sorry to go OT for a sec... Grizzle, do you have a new car? (avatar)


Yes my little cupcake :argie:


----------



## Bratwurst

Sweet. My friend has the estate of the same - damn fine cars! Any threads on DW about it?

Cupcake :lol:


----------



## gally

Apologies, I hate sounding bitter.

He has the cheek to wear rosary beads and then treat people like something he found on the bottom of his shoe. 

Spitting, shouting at someone on the floor with his career in tatters due to a double leg break.

He was given a great gift to play football and play well he did at the start of his career yet he can't even appreciate it. He's an embarrassment to his fellow professionals imo.

This has nothing to do with Celtic or Rangers by the way just him as a person.


----------



## Bratwurst

Ah I see, sorry, I misunderstood - but yes I agree. I thought you meant something else. Dirty **** indeed.


----------



## gally

No may, the mention of Rosary threw you off into pape territory!


----------



## Alzay

Whats the odds of him and Scott Brown fighting at the weekend? Vile man.


----------



## Bratwurst

He'll surely be favourite for a Red.


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> Sweet. My friend has the estate of the same - damn fine cars! Any threads on DW about it?
> 
> Cupcake :lol:


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=201622


----------



## Shug

Alzay said:


> Whats the odds of him and Scott Brown fighting at the weekend? Vile man.


None. Ian Black will sort him out tomorrow night.


----------



## gerz1873

eddiel34 said:


> *IF* I were a Rangers fan I would be embarrassed. It is humiliating to the club to have him wear their Jersey. Spin it how you like, the man is a disgrace.


I laugh when ceptic fans take the moral high ground when talking about other teams players. Look at their manager and former player like roy keane and bellendamy :wave:


----------



## dalecyt

love the diouf signing , he is a total bawbag but he hasnt even set foot on the pitch and the tims are foaming out the mouth:lol::lol:


----------



## Grizzle

gerz1873 said:


> I laugh when ceptic fans take the moral high ground when talking about other teams players. Look at their manager and former player like roy keane and bellendamy :wave:


Exactly, Well said a nice comment. :thumb:


----------



## eddiel34

gerz1873 said:


> I laugh when ceptic fans take the moral high ground when talking about other teams players. Look at their manager and former player like roy keane and bellendamy :wave:


HeHe. I ain't a Celtic fan either. None of the above come close to levels of repulsion this guy generates amongst those who have come into contact with him. Have you read some of the quotes from respected people in the game. I work with a LOT of Rangers fans and they don't like the signing. Some are quite funny with anyone who spits on catholics is good enough for me. I suppose if you're in that camp it's a good signing.


----------



## gerz1873

eddiel34 said:


> HeHe. I ain't a Celtic fan either. *None of the above come close to levels of repulsion this guy generates amongst those who have come into contact with him.* Have you read some of the quotes from respected people in the game. I work with a LOT of Rangers fans and they don't like the signing. Some are quite funny with anyone who spits on catholics is good enough for me. I suppose if you're in that camp it's a good signing.


I reckon Alfe Inge Hangeland would disagree when it comes to Keane and so would 99% of Rangers fans as far a Lennon goes


----------



## RRobert

Oft, tackle !


----------



## Bratwurst

Tackle?!?!

Black, again.... thinking he enjoys hurting Rangers players.

Diouf's going to have to get used to some serious treatment up here. Every single manager in the league will be telling his players to get right in about him, knowing he's been mad himself in the past. I just hope he manages to keep it together. The Celtic game will be a real test.

Big Walter was right this morning - Diouf has had a worse reception up here than a serial killer. It's all in the past, he's apologised and been punished so we should try to move on and give him a chance up here in a new league with a new club.

Of course, I'd love the Gers to beat the Tic at the weekend, as every time we play them, but see if Diouf scored?... man that would be MAGIC! :doublesho The Tic-ists would be super-pi55ed. Just my kind of Celtic fan  :wave:


----------



## Shug

RRobert said:


> Oft, tackle !


I know I shouldn't, but :lol:
Black does get carried away. Been a hearts fan all his life so passion overflows a little at times!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Typical Hearts way - "Things aren't going our way so we'll just boot players up and down the park all night".


----------



## Shug

Clark @ PB said:


> Typical Hearts way - "Things aren't going our way so we'll just boot players up and down the park all night".


And there was me thinking the 'hearts are a big physical team' thing was trademarked by jimmy calderwood. 
I guess they figured rangers players throw themselves to the deck that easily, they might as well give them something real to work with.


----------



## dalecyt

Clark @ PB said:


> Typical Hearts way - "Things aren't going our way so we'll just boot players up and down the park all night".


excatly

the team is too soft imo,if that was any of our older players black would have woke up the next morning back in endiburgh,imagine him vs the likes of souness or hurlock:devil: they would show him what a real hard man is.

black is just a Ct


----------



## Shug

This coming from a team that used to have fernando ricksen in it.
Not to mention allan kung fu mcgregor.


----------



## gerz1873

Shug said:


> This coming from a team that used to have fernando ricksen in it.
> Not to mention allan kung fu mcgregor.


I will give you Fernando Ricksen and raise you Bobo Balde


----------



## Shug

gerz1873 said:


> I will give you Fernando Ricksen and raise you Bobo Balde


Me bobo. Bobo smash!! 
(just so you know, I don't support either of the old firm)


----------



## spitfire

*El Haddie Guff * looks very slow. He should have been able to get out the way of that tackle easily. :lol:


----------



## gally

The nerves are jangling already!


----------



## Bratwurst

And so they should be - The mighty Rangers will roger the Tic!


----------



## dalecyt

got my tickets last night, my seat was already sold when i went for it so im sitting up in the clubdeck for the game.


----------



## wedgie

gerz1873 said:


> I will give you Fernando Ricksen and raise you Bobo Balde


Bobo's gonna get ye :thumb::thumb:


----------



## gerz1873

wedgie said:


> Bobo's gonna get ye :thumb::thumb:


He was a durty durty (unt but thats the septic way you know :wave:


----------



## spitfire

Black is a pussy cat! Just wait till Brown takes the field. What is it with these colours? I'm beginning to notice a trend here.


----------



## JJ_

Managed to get tickets to the game, govan east here we come. BOUNCY BOUNCY BOUNCY TRA LA LA LA


----------



## silky

wedgie said:


> Bobo's gonna get ye :thumb::thumb:


i liked big bobo £17k a week and a £1m "loyalty bonus " for sitting at home watching the games on telly :thumb:

hope this games a lot better than the last one


----------



## spitfire

It's looking bad for the Bhoys now. Playing well but have taken some heavy knocks in the game. Down to ten men even if slightly harsh, it's going to be uphill now. Never say never in an Old Firm game though.


----------



## Spoony

Well, aren't I glad I didn't pay the price for a ticket for that game.

Rangers were absolutely missing in the second half, a man and a goal advantage and they just sat back and sat back I do fear for the rest of the season.


----------



## spitfire

Well blow me down.:lol: I'll take that result and that performance any day. Roll on the replay.:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Aye well spitfire the best team won, Celtic played us off the park in the second half.


----------



## spitfire

Most exciting R v C in a long while:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

It was action packed, good on Diouf even though that Brown was trying to wind him up not once did he bite.

When is the replay?


----------



## spitfire

Aye, Brown can't help himself can he. It might have put Diouf off his game a wee bit. Don't know about the replay.


----------



## nicp2007

what was the actual final score??

got a celtic fan on his way round, it would be good to know,


----------



## spitfire

2-2 ft


----------



## billyp

Spoony said:


> Aye well spitfire the best team won, Celtic played us off the park in the second half.


Mate i know it was a poor display but it was a draw lol mind you it felt like a loss


----------



## Spoony

billyp said:


> Mate i know it was a poor display but it was a draw lol mind you it felt like a loss


True, easily could have lost the game. In McGregor we trust, certainly some save to keep us in it. I look forward to the next OF to see what Walter has.

I'm sorry but I think Davie Weir needs dropped. Yes he has played every minute of every game this season but he's the reason we sit so deep to protect him.


----------



## billyp

spitfire said:


> It's looking bad for the Bhoys now. Playing well but have taken some heavy knocks in the game. Down to ten men even if slightly harsh, it's going to be uphill now. Never say never in an Old Firm game though.


never harsh mate he was last man and stopped a goal scoring oportunity and in general the ref got all the big decisions right today, good draw for celtic though well deserved but walters tactics were dire


----------



## billyp

Spoony said:


> True, easily could have lost the game. In McGregor we trust, certainly some save to keep us in it. I look forward to the next OF to see what Walter has.
> 
> I'm sorry but I think Davie Weir needs dropped. Yes he has played every minute of every game this season but he's the reason we sit so deep to protect him.


watties tictacs are abysmal he takes off imo our 2 best players and fails to take naisy off till its too late and agree about weir i would like to see what the big guy bartley can offer, If there is a plus its that jelavic and diouf will be fitter i thought these two were superb today but overall we were poor


----------



## billyp

Spoony said:


> It was action packed, good on Diouf even though that Brown was trying to wind him up not once did he bite.
> 
> When is the replay?


2cd march was quoted


----------



## spitfire

billyp said:


> never harsh mate he was last man and stopped a goal scoring oportunity and in general the ref got all the big decisions right today, good draw for celtic though well deserved but walters tactics were dire


The pundits don't agree with you. They're saying he was never going to reach the ball and left his leg in to the keeper so it wasn't a goal scoring opportunity.

What was the linesman on flagging Sammy offside. At least three yards on side and probably five. Three players playing him on. Still, Two games at Ibrox, a win and a draw. I think we're finally on the ascendancy. I thought we were fantastic today after a shaky start. Only need a settled defence now before we have a right good team IMO.


----------



## dalecyt

Spoony said:


> spitfire the best team won


no they didnt

wattie tactics where disgraceful today 1 goal up and there down to 10 men and he fails to punish them
letting them come at us and not pressing till they were in the final third was shocking.
we should have mauled them, spray it about and use the extra man to tire them out but no, punt the ball up the park and then sit off them,no hunger or desire to take the game by the scruff of the neck and win.
celtic's midfield and up front played well today but there defense is a bombscare.


----------



## billyp

spitfire said:


> The pundits don't agree with you. They're saying he was never going to reach the ball and left his leg in to the keeper so it wasn't a goal scoring opportunity.
> He was last man fact, has to go easier decision to make than say the dons player off in first minute midweek and samaras was onside
> celtic did indeed play well fully deserved the draw and were the better team but from our point of view this was due to walters tactics you can't sit back as he did against ten men diabolical a game imo a more positive manager would have romped  but he has the chance still to make ammends


----------



## billyp

spitfire said:


> Aye, Brown can't help himself can he. It might have put Diouf off his game a wee bit. Don't know about the replay.


Don't think he put diouf off at all even the idiots throwing coins at the corner ealy doors never upset him


----------



## JJ_

Was at the game today, govan east. Dissapointing result really Rangers just lost their legs and gave up. I am watching the recording now see the decisions but I am sure the phone in will cover them for the next two weeks. 

BTW, did anyone notice the flag at the celtic end was upside down. WHOOPS


----------



## spitfire

billyp said:


> spitfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pundits don't agree with you. They're saying he was never going to reach the ball and left his leg in to the keeper so it wasn't a goal scoring opportunity.
> *He was last man fact*, has to go easier decision to make than say the dons player off in first minute midweek and samaras was onside
> celtic did indeed play well fully deserved the draw and were the better team but from our point of view this was due to walters tactics you can't sit back as he did against ten men diabolical a game imo a more positive manager would have romped  but he has the chance still to make ammends
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter. It's got to be a goal scoring opportunity and he knocked it so far to the left he would never have caught it.
> 
> And poor Walter. Saint to Sinner in one game I thought you were "missing 1 Rangers Team" Tis a funny old game.
Click to expand...


----------



## Clark @ PB

To be honest, I'm more confident about playing at Parkhead than Ibrox just now they way our form is. We were utterly hopeless today yet still got a draw so it isn't all that bad. Diouf played well and didn't rise to the idiots despite their best efforts - I still think we'll have the last laugh


----------



## david g

Thought it was one of the better old firm games in a long time ,Rangers had the better of the chances and Celtic had more of the ball so overall a draw was a fair result for both teams :thumb:


----------



## gally

JJ_ said:


> Was at the game today, govan east. Dissapointing result really Rangers just lost their legs and gave up. I am watching the recording now see the decisions but I am sure the phone in will cover them for the next two weeks.
> 
> BTW, did anyone notice the flag at the celtic end was upside down. WHOOPS


Ha, yeah mate it's meant to be, it's the Green Brigade.

Anyhoo, funny old game. Someone linked me to a rangers website earlier, some shocking stuff being posted about Walter.
Let's remember just what this guy is working with! Okay he's spent a lot of money still and tbh not really done much with it but recently the guy has had nothing to work with at all!

To be honest sitting back with 10 men behind the ball playing against 10 men is nothing short of shocking, I've never seen the gers like that before, ever!

I'm never confident going into the OF games but rangers need someone to take over soon, very soon or they are going to keep falling behind, this is fact.

Anyway well done Neil, great game and great result at Ibrox and with 10 men, I'm sure he'll sleep easy tonight.


----------



## dalecyt

JJ_ said:


> BTW, did anyone notice the flag at the celtic end was upside down. WHOOPS


thats the greenbrigade, apperently its a protest at john reid.
wonder what will happen with there other banners though
"paddy mcourts fenian army" - so its okay to call a celtic fan a fenian now that they call themselves it?
or "starry plough" csc - think ill bring a uvf banner to the next game and see how i get on:wall:


----------



## billyp

spitfire said:


> billyp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter. It's got to be a goal scoring opportunity and he knocked it so far to the left he would never have caught it.
> 
> And poor Walter. Saint to Sinner in one game I thought you were "missing 1 Rangers Team" Tis a funny old game.
> 
> 
> 
> he couldn't knock it to the left if he went round the keeper to his right
> and stick by my opinion if he never got fouled he would have slotted home
> Walters tactics have been the same at most of our games recently even jambos at ibrox, but we are still in there i suppose so we can hope
Click to expand...


----------



## billyp

I believe that our game at tannadice will have to be put back again due to this replay so the backlog for Rangers is looking like it's going to be a mare


----------



## gerz1873

spitfire said:


> It's looking bad for the Bhoys now. Playing well but have taken some heavy knocks in the game. *Down to ten men even if slightly harsh*, it's going to be uphill now. Never say never in an Old Firm game though.


Stonewall penalty, Fwaser Fwoster denied a clear goalscoring chance. Even Davie Provan agreed he had to go, so must be a sending off, he never ever give an benefit of the doubt to anyone playing against the poops


----------



## Bratwurst

Rino just stookied Joe Jordan at the end of the Milan Spurs game! :doublesho


----------



## Clark @ PB

Well done Spurs - I had £10 on them to win aswell, wish I'd put more on! :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice wagering! :thumb:


----------



## gally

He hit Joe Jordan?


----------



## JJ_

Glasgow kiss as well said five live. He is a crazy bugger.


----------



## dalecyt

wee_green_mini said:


> Rino just stookied Joe Jordan at the end of the Milan Spurs game! :doublesho





gally said:


> He hit Joe Jordan?





JJ_ said:


> Glasgow kiss as well said five live. He is a crazy bugger.


joe jordan in his prime would have eaten wee gino:doublesho walking about like a **** with his top off and stickin the nut on old guys:wall:


----------



## Bratwurst

It wasn't a full-on head-butt, but it wasn't far-off.


----------



## JJ_

Any old firm predictions - well apart from Lennon complaining that's a certainty.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I predict a Riot!

Diouf has a blue mohican now too apparantly


----------



## Bratwurst

Gaunyersel Diouf I say 

I think we'll snatch a point. Just.

Also reckon the Brown/Diouf thing could step up a gear or two. Hoping Diouf scores there... it wouldn't go down too well down at the Giro-dome


----------



## gally

JJ_ said:


> Any old firm predictions - well apart from Lennon complaining that's a certainty.


He hasn't complained in a while now. 


wee_green_mini said:


> Gaunyersel Diouf I say
> 
> I think we'll snatch a point. Just.
> 
> Also reckon the Brown/Diouf thing could step up a gear or two. Hoping Diouf scores there... it wouldn't go down too well down at the Giro-dome


Ha! Should be another day of nerves!


----------



## billyp

Any chance we could get wee rino on a one game loan deal just to stick the nut on broon


----------



## dalecyt

yyyyeeeessss, was over at ibrox today and i was driving out, big sasa, steven davis,davie weir and shagger all walked out infront of me  que me putting the anchors on in the middle of the road and jumping out to get a pic with them


----------



## Clark @ PB

dalecyt said:


> yyyyeeeessss, was over at ibrox today and i was driving out, big sasa, steven davis,davie weir and shagger all walked out infront of me  que me putting the anchors on in the middle of the road and jumping out to get a pic with them


Unless you post the pic I'm calling you a liar


----------



## Grizzle

Clark @ PB said:


> Unless you post the pic I'm calling you a liar


Same...

Pic are needed or you are a liar


----------



## dalecyt

Grizzle said:


> Same...
> 
> Pic are needed or you are a liar





Clark @ PB said:


> Unless you post the pic I'm calling you a liar


lol im grinning like a little girl its on my phone so ill get it up later:lol: p.s sasa is scary, he doesnt speak, he just towers over you like the terminator:lol::lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

The other players call him Mr Death :devil::lol:


----------



## robtech

i used to support the gers but its all about the money not the shirt, now support queen of the south in dumfries.superb games family none of the sectarian crap and cheap to watch.


----------



## Bratwurst

Looking forward to the game tonight. Hopefully he'll let a few of the young lads loose. I was reading the articles this morning about do 'we' want through or not (the paps talking about Rangers management)... I'd like to get through this round for sure but not have the full team out and try to rest a few for Sunday. Balancing act.


----------



## p3asa

If only we could play a weakened side and still beat Sporting. 
Unfortunately I don't think our squad is as strong as that.

Jelavic is ineligible and Naisy is injured so that that will be our weakened squad then


----------



## Bratwurst

wee_green_mini said:


> The other players call him Mr Death :devil::lol:


whoops, Mr Dead.


----------



## Chubsley

How can lafferty miss so many chances? I'm not his biggest fan but come on!

Hopefully we play better against the manly mob on Sunday.


----------



## Bratwurst

One of the most lifeless Rangers displays I've seen for years. Skill level very low too. Generally very poor. Especially Whittaker. How he stayed on that whole game I'll never know.

I want to know something... why is it we continually hear of weak squad and lack of depth and tiredness and busy schedules, yet we never see any subs on to try to change games? Especially on nights like tonight when they look so bloody bad. FFS get some young lads out there who want to fight for every ball and can actually be arsed with it all!


----------



## Chubsley

wee_green_mini said:


> One of the most lifeless Rangers displays I've seen for years. Skill level very low too. Generally very poor. Especially Whittaker. How he stayed on that whole game I'll never know.
> 
> I want to know something... why is it we continually hear of weak squad and lack of depth and tiredness and busy schedules, yet we never see any subs on to try to change games? Especially on nights like tonight when they look so bloody bad. FFS get some young lads out there who want to fight for every ball and can actually be arsed with it all!


Whittaker, I just don't get him! He can play great one day but pants another.

I said the exact thing earlier, why do we moan about having too many games, if we don't win it is because we are not good enough!!!! The team needs to play as a team


----------



## Clark @ PB

Tonight was the final straw for me and Lafferty - he just isn't good enough, if we'd Jelavic in his place tonight we'd have ran riot.

Oh and Walter, those subs on the bench - you can actually use them when we start to look tired!! 

I want a BIG reaction on Sunday! :devil:


----------



## The Cueball

wee_green_mini said:


> One of the most lifeless Rangers displays I've seen for years. Skill level very low too. Generally very poor. Especially Whittaker. How he stayed on that whole game I'll never know.
> 
> I want to know something... why is it we continually hear of weak squad and lack of depth and tiredness and busy schedules, yet we never see any subs on to try to change games? Especially on nights like tonight when they look so bloody bad. FFS get some young lads out there who want to fight for every ball and can actually be arsed with it all!


Plus it really shows how bad the Rangers youth team etc is if you guys need to put a OAP in the centre of defence every game!!!

:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

The Cueball said:


> Plus it really shows how bad the Rangers youth team etc is if you guys need to put a OAP in the centre of defence every game!!!
> 
> :lol:


He's done a hell of a job for us up untill now but Weir needs to be dropped and replaced with the likes of Bartley - he's the main reason we invite teams on to us as we sit too deep due to Weir's lack of pace, it frustrates the hell out of me when Walter sticks to playing him in every game when he should be looking to someone younger and more mobile.


----------



## The Cueball

Clark @ PB said:


> He's done a hell of a job for us up untill now but Weir needs to be dropped and replaced with the likes of Bartley - he's the main reason we invite teams on to us as we sit too deep due to Weir's lack of pace, it frustrates the hell out of me when Walter sticks to playing him in every game when he should be looking to someone younger and more mobile.


Yip, don't get me wrong, I wish I could play professional football at his age (or at any age mind you )...but I think his time should be up....let the young people play...

Not that it's up to him I guess...If the boss keeps picking him and ignoring the youngsters...

Can't sit deep every game...someone with a bit of pace will still get around that old trick!

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

First half was lifeless and unenthusiastic but I think that was nerves. In fairness the second half I thought we were good. Had we a natural finisher up front it'd have been a good result. Weiss could have ran riot, even diouf had the run on their defenders.

Lafferty just cant finish for the life of him. He done ok with knock one and bringing the ba down. We need the height as their team was so small. 

As for walt not using subs I didn't get that one, mindful of Sunday? I was nearly in tears when I thought boughy was coming off injured!


----------



## Dougster

p3asa said:


> Jelavic is ineligible and Naisy is injured so that that will be our weakened squad then


Naismith is NOT injured.

Walter WTF are you doing?


----------



## spitfire

Dougster said:


> Naismith is NOT injured.
> 
> Walter WTF are you doing?


Thought they said he had a hamstring injury?


----------



## Bratwurst

I thought he had a slight strain and didn't want to risk him.

Strangely on the bench though...


----------



## JJ_

I think Davis had an off game too, whitty worries me when he is on the ball due to his uneasy style on the ball and as for king Kyle he needs to keep his head under pressure but being up on his own is not working he's no miller. 

Unfortunately amongst all this we have little money and our youth progress isn't well progressing. I've said for years why we don't look at Spanish, portuguese, Italian etc fourth/fifth position players last night showed how poor the team is just now the defence at the end was manic and boughera left his man on the edge of the box who then ran in to score which is in-excusable.


----------



## Bratwurst

I think the youths that get the chance prove themselves to be up to the job. Look at Ness, he comes in, plays very well like 6 on the trot and is then dropped for no reason. Bartley, comes in, steals the show, dropped. Kyle Hutton, plays against Man u, and very well. Dropped for nothing. Darren Cole, gets one game, plays well, bombed out again.

I feel sorry for the youngsters. Every one of them has proven they can cut it, but then they just don't get a run at it. The one who did get a bit of a run, Ness, like I said is bordering on being one of our best midfielders and he gets left out after a great run of form and performances... what does that do the the young guys confidence?


----------



## spitfire

Despite what Wally says I think he's saved a few for Sunday.


----------



## gally

Saved who exactly? 

Naisy and the ineligable Jellyfish?

You don't have a big enough squad to play a weakened team.

I'm never confident about Old Firm games but I hope Rangers are tired after last night.


----------



## spitfire

gally said:


> Saved who exactly?
> 
> Naisy and the ineligable Jellyfish?
> 
> You don't have a big enough squad to play a weakened team.
> 
> I'm never confident about Old Firm games but I hope Rangers are tired after last night.


Thinking Ness and Naismith. We'll have to watch that Jelly fella, he looks like a goal scorer.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Ness injured himself in the warm up last night.


----------



## gally

Clark @ PB said:


> Ness injured himself in the warm up last night.


Oi Mr you should be doing write ups not posting in here! Tut tut!


----------



## JJ_

wee_green_mini said:


> I think the youths that get the chance prove themselves to be up to the job. Look at Ness, he comes in, plays very well like 6 on the trot and is then dropped for no reason. Bartley, comes in, steals the show, dropped. Kyle Hutton, plays against Man u, and very well. Dropped for nothing. Darren Cole, gets one game, plays well, bombed out again.
> 
> I feel sorry for the youngsters. Every one of them has proven they can cut it, but then they just don't get a run at it. The one who did get a bit of a run, Ness, like I said is bordering on being one of our best midfielders and he gets left out after a great run of form and performances... what does that do the the young guys confidence?


I know, but there must be a reason. If they are playing better than their position competitionl then they surely have to get a start. The only thing I can think of is respect out-with the match.

Do they possibly act up, are the late for training, do they not prove themselves at training ?

I pass murray park most days around 9/9.30 and you notice the same players turning up late everyday and its the same guys coming in roundabout 9ish along with walter (who gets there early doors). Does this have an affect on your squad.

I only played at low level but I know that everything makes a difference, one whiff of drink, fighting before a game etc etc. All reasons to get dropped.

Football's a funny old game and theres many times I would make a change, walter doesn't and he comes away with a result.

However, celtic wasnt a result neither was sporting. Both times we should have come away with a win.


----------



## gally

JJ_ said:


> However, celtic wasnt a result neither was sporting. Both times we should have come away with a win.


You want to have a wee gander at that comment again?


----------



## JJ_

We should have came away with a result both times, our defense is lacking and the squad tires too quickly for professional players - the main reason we are making mistakes. 

Also in general the quality of players we have right now are not great, but in our defence the SPL is a pretty low end league in the scheme of things, so you can get away with a poor squad and still churn out results. 

It would be nice to have a larger squad to rest some players but unfortunately that isn't the case so the players just have to show the reason why we pay them such large amounts for what is in all honesty a mediocre squad. 

I have to say none of this is celtic based etc, doesn't really matter what team it is, if your winning you should be able to hold onto a lead especially against the quality of teams we have played recently, including sporting lisbon who were just as poor quality as rangers. 

Football is a strange old sport right enough nothing is set in stone or predictable.


----------



## gally

But the last game you played against us we controlled the game with 10 men.

And if it wasn't for Mcshagger and a poor offside decision it would have been worse.


----------



## JJ_

It is more difficult to play against 10 men we also had ten men, we still shouldn't have lost I'm not against the idea Celtic played well but they weren't better but to address this side of things - if you control a game that normally means your scoring more goals and winning which didn't happen. 

The difficulty is if the team was controlling or dominating the game they would have won, but they didn't they drew which isn't controllin or dominating. Rangers were poor and couldn't play against ten men but they didn't lose.


----------



## gally

They were poor and they didn't lose but they deserved to win?

Even the manager and assistant manager knew they were lucky in that game.

Naisy was sent off very late into the game rangers were already being run over the top of by that point.

Andy Goram even said he couldn't remember an old firm at Ibrox where Celtic totally dominated the game.


----------



## JJ_

I still believe if a team dominates a game they have to win. 

I think in retrospect a draw was an honest result as no team excelled enough to win that day. No team deserved to win but I think for rangers they need to look at themselves for losing a lead twice. 

It is disapointing on both sides because I ask myself did neither teams have one single player able to dig deep enough to get one goal, it gets to me that some our players struggle to get out of cruising after taking the lead especially on that money. 

Suppose it might just be the level the spl offers.


----------



## p3asa

Dougster said:


> Naismith is NOT injured.
> 
> Walter WTF are you doing?


Smith said he was touch and go so wouldn't start him.


----------



## p3asa

Chubsley said:


> Whittaker, I just don't get him! He can play great one day but pants another.


Whittaker is a confidence player. If he has a good first 10 minutes he generally has a decent game. When he has one or two bad touches he tends to hide.

The problem is our fans. They are so fickle. They love to give a player abuse and unfortunately he is the player of choice just now.

He tends to play a lot better away from home as the travelling support support the team rather than bicker at them. Can't believe we were booed off at half time last night. Yeah it was a dire half but FFS we should be there to support the team.

Whittaker at his best


----------



## stevie_m

heard a rumour about a player called Shane Long might be a bosman signing for either US or them this summer


----------



## gerz1873

stevie_m said:


> heard a rumour about a player called Shane Long might be a bosman signing for either US or them this summer


It will be them, he has been linked with them during the week. Very unlikely he would sign for Rangers


----------



## stevie_m

Everything seems to be going through Diouf.

And Weir has been turned out by Hooper twice first one he nutmegged Weir and then to score !!! Annoyed right now


----------



## Spoony

Ach, usual ****e from Rangers. Makes the championship a little more difficult if they lose this one.

Absolutely nothing in midfield. Why does Walter insist on Edu who has absolutely no clout and constantly shys out of tackles. Horrendous first half from Rangers.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Lafferty coming on,should just throw Weiss and Healy on too and just go for it. 

Disgraceful performance so far,Celtic haven't had to even work for the lead and it's a season too far for Weir I'm afraid.


----------



## Spoony

Clark @ PB said:


> Lafferty coming on,should just throw Weiss and Healy on too and just go for it.
> 
> Disgraceful performance so far,Celtic haven't had to even work for the lead and it's a season too far for Weir I'm afraid.


My thoughts exactly, throw the lot on.

Weir definetly past it. I fear for the rest of the season and the future unless this character steps up and buys the club, someone needs to come in and stop it stagnating like it is.


----------



## stevie_m

How bad is Edu's first touch ... Brown is only runs at the ball when Diouf has it, he's looking to get him sent off.

Jelavic seems to want the ball to his feet then run to a bloody sideline.


Diouf got very close there... Got to the point I don't care if we lose I just want Diouf to score !


----------



## Spoony

Edu is just terrible this season. Not sure whats up with him as he was decent last season.


----------



## Spoony

We calling that game over then? 

What can be done to improve the side I'll never know at the moment.


----------



## stevie_m

Def over now.

Just don't want it to go 4-0


----------



## Spoony

Aye I don't fancy 4-0. To me Rangers have absolutely no legs in the team anymore. I await the backlash from my gloating mates tomorrow.


----------



## stevie_m

Just listening to them now giving it big licks just adds more fuel to the fire for the next game.

Goes to show the game we played in thursday didn't help much.

Jelavic looks to me as he is a small game player. Bartley had the early yellow so we would know he should keep quiet.

Hoopers goals were well taken but Weir should have a good look at himself.

Monday morning after an OF game is part and parcel of living in our city... Just have to accept it. Really does go to show how threadbare our squad is.

------

congrats to Celtic as you were the better team *******s


----------



## Spoony

Ach I dunno I still rate Jelavic, I think he is top class but got frustrated at being so isolated. He plays much better when he's got a partner to play with, he seems to like the one twos and he's got a great footballing brain. He gave it 100% but its a sad day when Mulgrew gets the better of the battle.

The legs probably did go due to too many games but thats houldn't be an excuse, none of the players out there could trap or control a ball. 

I'll have to refrain from listening to the phone in now as it'll be the Celtic massive telling us how the title is in the bag. Albeit it is a mountain to climb for Rangers but it could be done.

Weir is still decent but not against a team with so much pace.

Diouf had a terrible game too and didn't add anything to the squad.


----------



## Clark @ PB

The title is far from over,however we'll have to play so so much better than that to even have a chance of winning games. 

Why no Weiss today? Not as if it would have made things worse. 

The 10IAR season is coming back to me again...


----------



## Spoony

Clark @ PB said:


> The title is far from over,however we'll have to play so so much better than that to even have a chance of winning games.
> 
> Why no Weiss today? Not as if it would have made things worse.
> 
> The 10IAR season is coming back to me again...


I can only imagine Weiss was shatterd after the sporting game and will be used again midweek.

I absolutely hate how he sets up defensively every game. I think Weiss would have drawn fouls and gave them a lot of trouble.

Anyway the basics in that game was to me that the defense just didn't do their job efficiently enough. We need to take the win from the next OF game.


----------



## stevie_m

Looking at the squad we def need to sort out Bougeys contract and if he doesn't sign it ... Punt him. 

We need two reliable and center backs, def need to sort out our midfield Edu is scared to put a tackle in. A Stuart McCall type player is needed for these games.

4-5-1 didn't work today and from what your saying Spoony I would agree that Jelavic does need someone to feed off from.

Not a big fan of Sky Sports having 3 Celtic men giving post match comments

Walter will be tearing strips off them in the dressing room right now


----------



## Spoony

stevie_m said:


> Looking at the squad we def need to sort out Bougeys contract and if he doesn't sign it ... Punt him.
> 
> We need two reliable and center backs, def need to sort out our midfield Edu is scared to put a tackle in. A Stuart McCall type player is needed for these games.
> 
> 4-5-1 didn't work today and from what your saying Spoony I would agree that Jelavic does need someone to feed off from.
> 
> Not a big fan of Sky Sports having 3 Celtic men giving post match comments
> 
> Walter will be tearing strips off them in the dressing room right now


I must confess to not having Sky Sports and watching it on Al Jazera (sp) where they had Hately and Hartson. Not much better.

The team is devoid of creativity and pace and general form. Lets get a European win and pick it all up!


----------



## wedgie

When im with you baby
i go out of my head
and i just cant get enough
and i just cant get enough

All the things you do to me
and everything youve said 
and i just cant get enough
and i just cant get enough

We slip and slide as we fall in love
and i just cant seem to get enough of


----------



## stevie_m

At the end they had Neil Lennon, John Collins and Neil McCann (yes former Rangers player but he is a well known Celtic supporter)


----------



## stevie_m

wedgie said:


> When im with you baby
> i go out of my head
> and i just cant get enough
> and i just cant get enough
> 
> All the things you do to me
> and everything youve said
> and i just cant get enough
> and i just cant get enough
> 
> We slip and slide as we fall in love
> and i just cant seem to get enough of


Keep it coming .. Btw the ice cream van is here ... Fancy a cone ?


----------



## billyp

congrats to celtc a good win for them but what does it take before davie weir gets rested too slow and bougie is not half the player he was simply cause he's covering for weirs lack of pace, weiss should have started and edu contributes very little and walters continues with big kyle  diouff looks the part and jelavic is a great player in a poor side and we are not set up to get the best out of him


----------



## billyp

stevie_m said:


> Jelavic looks to me as he is a small game player.
> 
> Disagree mate he has scored for rapid at villa park and at porkheid and almost all their euro games but playing for us under watties tactics and a complete lack of supply is never going to suit anyplayer


----------



## stevie_m

You think once again Walters tactics have once again screwed up a good yin ?

I would actually like to see Bartley in his natural position ... Defense. Sad thing is we are badly missing big Lee.


Pity we sold Kenny as I think his running would have caused them serious problems


----------



## dalecyt

stevie_m said:


> Neil McCann (yes former Rangers player but he is a well known Celtic supporter)


that never got in the way of neil ragging the tims, he always gave 100 percent for us:thumb:and always talks of us highly

team was horrendous today and the difference between us and celtic is getting bigger with each game

gingerbaws has got them to hate us, that why they try a leg and fight every decision, look at around 80 mins today, the game was won and celtic were still going for it

edu should never be a rangers player, yes he is a good athlete but he doesnt have the attitude or footballing brain to compete, he stroll around,lazy as feck, then when the ball does come he takes the wrong decision every time

weir has been a great player for us but is done, he was at fault for both goals,still has the mind but the legs are well and truly gone its more of a loyalty thing now

whittaker was poo today, i rate him going forward but he isnt the best defender,today he was crap at both aspects

davis needs to come out of hiding,he hasnt been himself lately

worst of all is walter
on thursday i was screaming for a tactical change, sporting where on the ropes after the first goal but no he sat back and let them come at us

today was even worse, team is playing **** and instead of being on the byline,screaming at the players to get the finger out,he sits up with durrant watching the world go by.When he takes naismith off,weiss should have been on to run at them he is trying to play counter attack football with players not willing or able to get forward,i fear that he has lost the fight that is in him and because he is retiring isnt caring anymore

today was totally avoidable if we had more passion and hunger and fought for it,septic went out and wanted to win, rangers went out and surrendered and should be ashamed, id have been happy if he we gave our all and still lost but we didnt.

and to think the imposters are getting paid thousands each week is sickening


----------



## spitfire

The visitors from Mordor were tamed again today. A few pints and some good craic in the pub with some mates followed by a nice meal. What a day:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Mordor? 

ps. Well played, a deserved victory. Has to be said, a deserved lead in the championship too.


----------



## JJ_

The difficulty is our squad is not very good and just not playing as team. 

They are struggling to create chances, even struggling to convert good chances. 

Its comes and goes I guess celtic had 9 in a row, then rangers had it. Maybe rangers just can't do the magic, that makes two of my teams right enough.


----------



## billyp

stevie_m said:


> You think once again Walters tactics have once again screwed up a good yin ?
> 
> I would actually like to see Bartley in his natural position ... Defense. Sad thing is we are badly missing big Lee.
> 
> Pity we sold Kenny as I think his running would have caused them serious problems


Yip weir has to be dropped and bartley in his position and miller also played well with jelavic, weiss has to start more games especially old firm games as we need more pace and he has the ability to get past them and hit the line and deliver the crosses for jelavic instead of our front players having to create their own chances, but what annoys me most is the lack of passion and imo that seems to be from walter and ally too with walter in the stand and ally leaning against the dug oot instead of bawling and ar*e kicking


----------



## RedUntilDead

Fook footy, you guys have more urgent matters to address!!!
Just got home from a road trip looking at my next purchase - edinburgh, comrie, crombie, glasgow. Seriously, you guys need to fix yer roads, they are far worse than the state of yer team


----------



## pcurrie3

All I can say about todays result is - 

I Just cant get enough!!!!

Great result for the bhoys and it was a long time coming:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

RedUntilDead said:


> Fook footy, you guys have more urgent matters to address!!!
> Just got home from a road trip looking at my next purchase - edinburgh, comrie, crombie, glasgow. Seriously, you guys need to fix yer roads, they are far worse than the state of yer team


You no wrong there, my potholes had a some road on them tonight, damn shocked I was.


----------



## stevie_m

Great Western Rd has some cracking potholes.

Take the defeat with a pinch of salt, hopefully we can get our act together for the two games in hand.. Then it's back down to two points.

Doesn't look good at the moment because we have a lot of midweek games


----------



## billyp

the streets round at the penny arcade are fine :thumb:


----------



## RRobert

^^ :thumb:....step up & play....

no matter, WATP


----------



## gally

I really just can't get enough. 

Nothing really beats an old firm win. 

3 games Rangers have had recently against us and they haven't turned up for any of them.


----------



## stevie_m

Well considering we are skint and we are moving stuff like Delboy Trotter I wouldn't be too surprised.

So far this season it's Celtic 2 Rangers 1 and a draw plus there is still 3 games to play.


----------



## JJ_

The main thing here which I am going to do is get my season ticket back, they need money. TV viewing doesn't cut it, suppose if we want to see them winning they need our money. 

I'm having a go at myself more than anyone else here.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Money has nothing to do with today though mate,it was just an utter shambles of a display which meant they didn't even have to work overly hard for the win - that's what angers me. 

I've been out for a run round the town tonight and I'm still utterly raging at the lack of fight in that team today,things have to improve pronto.


----------



## xcJohn

There was no excuse for the way we played today. Against a poor team you'll get a result like that, sadly not against a half decent team. 

As has been mentioned before, this is the third time in a row there's been little or no fight in what's supposed to be the most important fixture on the calender. We need that spark back and quick, six points to make up in games in hand and then win the final league game at Ibrox...I don't even think they look like being able to do that TBH. 

Signed

One sad Teddy.


----------



## JJ_

I think they are trying it's just the calibre of players we have they are just of a lower quality. I mean lafferty for one is not great at all and he's one of our few guys that we have to finish a chance so we are counting on him.

Over the duration we have lost some really good players for instance king Kyle doesn't equate to miller, nacho nova, mendes and that was an ok squad if we go further back since 9 in a row the team has suffered and never really got back on track. 

I know the consensus is we aren't trying but what if the players were and thats all they have ?


----------



## gally

stevie_m said:


> Well considering we are skint and we are moving stuff like Delboy Trotter I wouldn't be too surprised.
> 
> So far this season it's Celtic 2 Rangers 1 and a draw plus there is still 3 games to play.


You paid nearly the same amount of money for Jellyfish as we did for Samaras, stokes and Hooper.

Things have tightened recently but 4million on one player when the whole team required investment is bad business.


----------



## JJ_

We got well and truly humped with king Kyle that's for sure. 4m is a joke


----------



## Grizzle

gally said:


> You paid nearly the same amount of money for Jellyfish as we did for Samaras, stokes and Hooper.
> 
> Things have tightened recently but 4million on one player when the whole team required investment is bad business.


and the tims havent had there share of duds either??


----------



## Allan

Was a really poor show. Im still embarrased by this. No heart, no fight, no goals and certainly not the Rangers team of old.

seems to be a similarity with Walters last season (10 in a row season) and his last season now.


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> You paid nearly the same amount of money for Jellyfish as we did for Samaras, stokes and Hooper.
> 
> Things have tightened recently but 4million on one player when the whole team required investment is bad business.


Jelavic will prove a good piece of business for Rangers in the long run he is class, although he did not play well yesterday, i know he had no service from midfield but still he is way better than what he showed yesterday. Btw its not over


----------



## Bratwurst

Well said


----------



## Grizzle

gerz1873 said:


> Btw its not over


Of course not, whats the cry???


----------



## gally

Grizzle said:


> and the tims havent had there share of duds either??


We've had many more han you lot of had, but he hasn't spent the money wisely.


gerz1873 said:


> Jelavic will prove a good piece of business for Rangers in the long run he is class, although he did not play well yesterday, i know he had no service from midfield but still he is way better than what he showed yesterday. Btw its not over


Jellyfish looks immense as a striker 4million pound is fine he's worth that all day long but... not when the rest of the team needs investment surely you can see how silly that is?


----------



## gally

The league is definitely not over, and you won't hear any of the celtic fans players saying it is. 2 points is nothing.

And I doubt we'll beat you lot the next 3 games.


----------



## Shug

gally said:


> The league is definitely not over, and you won't hear any of the celtic fans players saying it is. 2 points is nothing.


Um, its 8 points.
Unless of course you were being terribly arrogant and assume rangers just need to turn up to win league games.


----------



## Bratwurst

While I totally agree with gerz1873 above, and do think we'll improve, it's not 2 points though is it? It's 8. The way we're playing just now it'll still be 8 or worse after the 2 games in hand and a few in the normal schedule, so the squad need to get their fingers out their rings and get some bloody fight shown. This has been happening for months... lacklustre displays and a lack of hunger, it's been so obvious yet it's not being stamped out. The ones who don't pull their weight should be dropped and get some young lads in who will fight for everything. I still maintain that I'd rather have a young lad on trying his heart out than some 'seasoned pro' who half the time doesnt seem to give a 5hit. I'm talking ditch Edu and get ness back. Ditch Papac and get Wylde in. Ditch Whittaker and give Cole another try. Bin Laff and give Fleck a run. Worth a try. Can we get much worse?


----------



## david g

Weir has been showing the last few months that he is struggling,why bring in a center half on loan from arsenal and play him in midfield ????
Midfiled is struggling big time and davis needs a hand in there


----------



## p3asa

wee_green_mini said:


> .......... Bin Laff and give Fleck a run. Worth a try. Can we get much worse?


I remember going to see a few reserve games when Fleck was making a name for himself and he was just playing for fun. He was such an attacking player and defenders struggled to get to grips with him.

Fast forward to him making the first team and that creativity has been totally lost. 
Why? Because Smith wants him and the team to defend first and foremost. If we don't lose any goals then we have a good chance of hitting them on the break.

The same thing happened with Charlie Adam and probably why Weiss never even got on!!


----------



## JJ_

Seen some of the players on my way in today, the few i noticed (difficult with the really dark tints) didn't look happy especially edu, well I presume it was him in the white range with black wheels. 

Be good if they take this beating on board an utilise it instead of just brushing it under the carpet, this is something to be ashamed of.


----------



## gally

8 points yes i'm sorry, it doesn't feel like 8 points to be honest not sure why.

Both teams can still drop points and possibly will.

I'd really like to win the cup replay I love the Scottish cup but the league comes first. You just never know, I for one am taking nothing for granted.


----------



## spitfire

Grizzle said:


> Of course not, *whats the cry*???


Boo hoo hooo, we surrendered??

Hail hail


----------



## gally

We are the people iirc!

Pumped.


----------



## RD55 DUN

McCoist for manager…

…opinions on this guys?


----------



## Bratwurst

I'm happy with it.

I don't really like how Smith sits up in the stand for ages with Durrant and isn't down pitch-side giving it laldy - god knows we've needed it recently, and it hasn't happened.

McCoist hopefully will have a more attacking outlook on the game. Smith's mantra is a sort of 'don't lose, defend first' kind of caper (that clearly doesn't work all the time!) whereas I hope McCoist sees that the best way usually to win is to get at them, press and dominate - the way we used to do it, and the way we often see in some cup games he's been in charge of.


----------



## p3asa

He'll have his own views on how to run the team but since he was by Walters side when we got to the UEFA cup final with only playing one up front, I think he will share the defend first attitude!!

As for giving the team a morale boost when any new manager comes in, I don't think it will happen as it was the biggest open secret ever!!.


----------



## p3asa

WGM, we have been rank rotten in the cup with McCoist at the helm. Remember all our congestion pile up when we got to the UEFA final. That was mostly caused due to cup replays and not being able to beat mediocre teams. 
I want Ally to be successful but I'm dubious. I always had a sneaky suspicion that Durrant would step in as it is always Durrant Walter sits with and discusses tactics.


----------



## Grizzle

RD55 DUN said:


> McCoist for manager…
> 
> …opinions on this guys?


I had to laugh at Alan Rough last night on Real Radio "i cant understand why Rangers announced McCoist's signing on a Tuesday why?" lol why not Roughy ya pleb, typical scumbag really cant stand the guy.

We all knew that McCoist would be manager its nothing new but they were just making it public wether they picked a Tuesday, Friday or a Sunday night who cares.

We need morale back a few duds need to go (Edu, Whittaker, Weir, to name a few)


----------



## Bratwurst

The performances may not have been wonderful and yes we seem to always have fixture congestion, which causes all manner of problems, but that's the way it is at a successful team.
I'm pleased with still being well in contention in both cups, the league and the eufa cup this year.
Past 3 years being in 5 out of 6 domestic cup finals and winning 4 of those is quite good too.


----------



## Grizzle

Ah yes Europe it's nice there lol


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> We are the people iirc!
> 
> Pumped.


We welcome the chase :wave: How many titles are you behind Rangers ???????????


----------



## p3asa

gerz1873 said:


> We welcome the chase :wave: How many titles are you behind Rangers ???????????


I think you'll find they are 11 titles behind the "Worlds most successful club"


----------



## gally

Straws are flying everywhere.

You and I both know what counts and it's not past titles or Europeans cups that's for sure.


----------



## Clark @ PB

gally said:


> Straws are flying everywhere.
> 
> You and I both know what counts and it's not past titles or Europeans cups that's for sure.


That's not what you lot would be saying if you were the worlds most successsful club


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> Straws are flying everywhere.
> 
> You and I both know what counts and it's not past titles or Europeans cups that's for sure.


Its counts to me that my team are the most succsessful in Scotland.


----------



## gally

I'm sure that'll make the fans sleep easy at night when your club are in a bad way.

My friends have told me what the rangers forums have been like this week and it's not talking about how you lot have won more championships than us, it's about the here and now.

Fans don't care about the past, the fact that we won the European Cup is irrelevant these days.

You're only as good as your last game.


----------



## Bratwurst

This isn't a pop at any previous posts... just an observation after half a week of texts from various fans from both halves of the City... I'd particularly like to mention Darren for being such a complete walloper and winding me up at all hours with various songs all typed out in text for me. Must have taken you ages! While it was taken in jest the first few times, I do now think you're a nob and you should leave me alone. :lol:

I find it strange that now the Tic are on-top, winning and playing well, there's no conspiracy now.

Also we are **** at the moment, dropping points and generally not playing well, but we're not blaming anyone but ourselves.

Win, lose or draw, we almost always do it with dignity and honesty, whereas the Tic... if they win it's non-stop rubbing noses in it, if they lose it's everyone elses fault, if they draw then it's usually the latter too.

I suppose having been the second force for a while it's to be expected that there is some bitterness and resentment.


----------



## p3asa

gally said:


> You're only as good as your last game.


You are right, you are only as good as your last game but I disagree about disregarding the past. Otherwise there is no point to the future 
Anyway try telling that to 40K celtic fans when they burst into "and if you know your history"


----------



## Shug

You all know why rangers and celtic are called the old firm, when they are far from being the oldest clubs, and rivals, in scotland?
Hardly the stuff of sportsmanship.


----------



## gally

wee_green_mini said:


> This isn't a pop at any previous posts... just an observation after half a week of texts from various fans from both halves of the City... I'd particularly like to mention Darren for being such a complete walloper and winding me up at all hours with various songs all typed out in text for me. Must have taken you ages! While it was taken in jest the first few times, I do now think you're a nob and you should leave me alone. :lol:
> 
> I find it strange that now the Tic are on-top, winning and playing well, there's no conspiracy now.
> 
> Also we are **** at the moment, dropping points and generally not playing well, but we're not blaming anyone but ourselves.
> 
> Win, lose or draw, we almost always do it with dignity and honesty, whereas the Tic... if they win it's non-stop rubbing noses in it, if they lose it's everyone elses fault, if they draw then it's usually the latter too.
> 
> I suppose having been the second force for a while it's to be expected that there is some bitterness and resentment.


I think it's a select few, okay the manager didn't help but I think even most of the fans just wanted to get on with the football. I for one thought it was all ridiculous!

It's swings and roundabouts mate, we've had our noses rubbed in it for a while now we're just lapping it up while we can because the tide will turn again.

Maybe even next Wednesday.



p3asa said:


> You are right, you are only as good as your last game but I disagree about disregarding the past. Otherwise there is no point to the future
> Anyway try telling that to 40K celtic fans when they burst into "and if you know your history"


Granted my friend but it really only matters what's happening just now, both teams have had 9 in a row. I still don't think in the slagging/banter stakes these things matter at all.

It's the here and now, okay we're on top but it only takes one bad result. The league is a million miles away from being won. I think it will go down to the game at Ibrox.

I'll also tell you this I don't feel confident about the replay or the cup final.


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> I find it strange that now the Tic are on-top, winning and playing well, there's no conspiracy now.
> 
> Also we are **** at the moment, dropping points and generally not playing well, but we're not blaming anyone but ourselves.
> 
> Win, lose or draw, we almost always do it with dignity and honesty, whereas the Tic... if they win it's non-stop rubbing noses in it, if they lose it's everyone elses fault, if they draw then it's usually the latter too.
> 
> I suppose having been the second force for a while it's to be expected that there is some bitterness and resentment.


:thumb:

That my man is the best post here for a while and sums up a Celtic supporter.

I now await several bitter replys.


----------



## p3asa

wee_green_mini said:


> I find it strange that now the Tic are on-top, winning and playing well, there's no conspiracy now.


Was thinking that myself as I watched Lennon giving an interview. 
He was asked about the refs performance and he said he had no complaints!!
I wonder why Neil?!?!

But like WGM has said, we just accept the result as is. Not blame the ref, claim its a conspiracy or put that much pressure on officials they have to go on strike.

I don't think I have read one quote from our club throwing the dummy out the pram when we were denied a stonewall penalty when Lafferty was pulled to the ground by Majstorovic. But that is the way it should be, just get on with it.


----------



## gally

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/...linesman-over-offside-blunder-86908-20891037/

http://soccernews.bigsoccer.com/article/0bF4cWg7jZ0B2?q=Abdoulay+Konko

He's not perfect.


----------



## p3asa

gally said:


> I'll also tell you this I don't feel confident about the replay or the cup final.


I'm usually dead confident when Rangers play. Even when they have been up against some of the best teams in the world.

So this is a first for me but I have lost all confidence in the team. 
We have no leadership on the park
Nobody who will grab players by the scruff of the neck and tell them to get their fingers out
No creative players in the team apart form Weiss who Smith won't play all the time
A captain that has seen better days that the rest of the back 4 all have to look over their shoulder to help out. 
A celtic team that now know how to play against us and adapt during the game not to mention a psychological edge.

The thing in our favour is, its an old firm game and past results go out the window.
And Scott Brown of course. I can't believe how much he goes out his way just to try and noise up other Rangers players, Diouf being the prime example. He obviously doesn't realise it spurs the players on acting like that.
I thought Diouf got the better of him in the cup game.


----------



## Bratwurst

The first one's from Nov 08 and the second ones from a year and a half ago.

Lennon, his team, his backroom staff and even his club owners come out with this **** all the time, but usually from them there's more than an undertone of bigotry or some sort of Anti-celtic institutionalised hatred in it, whereas with smith in those two it was only poor refereeing.


----------



## gally

p3asa said:


> A celtic team that now know how to play against us and adapt during the game not to mention a psychological edge.
> 
> The thing in our favour is, its an old firm game and past results go out the window.
> And Scott Brown of course. I can't believe how much he goes out his way just to try and noise up other Rangers players, Diouf being the prime example. He obviously doesn't realise it spurs the players on acting like that.
> I thought Diouf got the better of him in the cup game.


Are you serious? Diouf hardly touched the ball in that game and everytime he did Brown and Izzy were in his face, he doesn't like that.

No way can you hold it against Scott Brown for doing what he's doing it happens in every single game in the world, you need to wind up the other team, get in their faces, exactly like Ferguson/Lennon used to do.

Gough,McCall, Hately they all got in the other teams faces, standing on their toes winding them up little words in the ears.

Brown's just doing what Celtic should have been doing under Mowbray, fighting to win.

Short term memories boys.


wee_green_mini said:


> The first one's from Nov 08 and the second ones from a year and a half ago.
> 
> Lennon, his team, his backroom staff and even his club owners come out with this **** all the time, but usually from them there's more than an undertone of bigotry or some sort of Anti-celtic institutionalised hatred in it, whereas with smith in those two it was only poor refereeing.


Agreed it was a while ago but those complaints were after bad results just like ours were. Infact Lennon complained even when we were winning.

Lennon has got us fighting, don't think for one minute Walter didn't once say to the get ****ing stuck right in about these dirty ****s. I guarantee he did.

You guys had a picture of the queen in your dressing room for goodness sake.

I'm the least biased person I know I can always see both sides but you guys are crazy if you think Walter of old wasn't like Lennon is now. Look at the age difference.

If anything you're gutted your not as pumped up and fighting like we are.


----------



## billyp

gally said:


> I think it's a select few, okay the manager didn't help but I think even most of the fans just wanted to get on with the football. I for one thought it was all ridiculous!
> 
> It's swings and roundabouts mate, we've had our noses rubbed in it for a while now we're just lapping it up while we can because the tide will turn again.
> 
> Maybe even next Wednesday.
> 
> Granted my friend but it really only matters what's happening just now, both teams have had 9 in a row. I still don't think in the slagging/banter stakes these things matter at all.
> 
> It's the here and now, okay we're on top but it only takes one bad result. The league is a million miles away from being won. I think it will go down to the game at Ibrox.
> 
> I'll also tell you this I don't feel confident about the replay or the cup final.


A sensible post from the dark side


----------



## Bratwurst

Totally agree there Gally, the missing 'fight' is the hardest thing to take.




I didn't know we had a picture of the Queen in the dressing room. Every day's a school day.

Could have been worse, could have had a picture of A queen in the dressing room. Big Queerre Van Boybonk would have liked that :lol:


----------



## p3asa

Have you watched the youtube link?

He doesn't criticize the ref at all. Infact he said he had a good game.
The presenter asked him about Vinegarofcastlemilk's challenge and he said yeah he thought it warranted a red card considering a Rangers player had 2 innocuous challenges and was sent off but the ref calls it as he sees it.

The difference being Lennon claims officials are cheats and are actually out to harm his team. It is chalk and cheese.

Both are entitled to give their opinions and then should leave it at that but Lennon gets his bhoys on the press whipped up into a frenzy and before you know it, its a full blown conspiracy because they were denied a throw in.


----------



## billyp

gally said:


> Are you serious? Diouf hardly touched the ball in that game and everytime he did Brown and Izzy were in his face, he doesn't like that.
> 
> No way can you hold it against Scott Brown for doing what he's doing it happens in every single game in the world, you need to wind up the other team, get in their faces, exactly like Ferguson/Lennon used to do.
> 
> Gough,McCall, Hately they all got in the other teams faces, standing on their toes winding them up little words in the ears.
> 
> Brown's just doing what Celtic should have been doing under Mowbray, fighting to win.
> 
> Short term memories boys.
> 
> Obviously we all see it different but at ibrox in the cup diuff took the ball past brown a good few times even when so close on the touchline but he scored the goal that kept you in and at the end of the day thats what counts izaqueery had a great game though


----------



## gally

wee_green_mini said:


> Totally agree there Gally, the missing 'fight' is the hardest thing to take.
> 
> I didn't know we had a picture of the Queen in the dressing room. Every day's a school day.
> 
> Could have been worse, could have had a picture of A queen in the dressing room. Big Queerre Van Boybonk would have liked that :lol:


He wasn't an uphill gardener was he? :doublesho


p3asa said:


> Have you watched the youtube link?
> 
> He doesn't criticize the ref at all. Infact he said he had a good game.
> The presenter asked him about Vinegarofcastlemilk's challenge and he said yeah he thought it warranted a red card considering a Rangers player had 2 innocuous challenges and was sent off but the ref calls it as he sees it.
> 
> The difference being Lennon claims officials are cheats and are actually out to harm his team. It is chalk and cheese.
> 
> Both are entitled to give their opinions and then should leave it at that but Lennon gets his bhoys on the press whipped up into a frenzy and before you know it, its a full blown conspiracy because they were denied a throw in.


The video is irrelevant. Honestly i'm passed caring about it.

I'm a football man, I have no interest in conspiracies ect.. Lennon's had a long go at the SFA and that's his agenda along with any of his followers on that matter. I follow the football and that's the main thing.

Like I said he still complained even when we won the games not just when we lost.


----------



## billyp

p3asa said:


> Have you watched the youtube link?
> 
> He doesn't criticize the ref at all. Infact he said he had a good game.
> The presenter asked him about Vinegarofcastlemilk's challenge and he said yeah he thought it warranted a red card considering a Rangers player had 2 innocuous challenges and was sent off but the ref calls it as he sees it.
> 
> The difference being Lennon claims officials are cheats and are actually out to harm his team. It is chalk and cheese.
> 
> Both are entitled to give their opinions and then should leave it at that but Lennon gets his bhoys on the press whipped up into a frenzy and before you know it, its a full blown conspiracy because they were denied a throw in.


Remember sutton accusing the whole dunfermline team of cheating by lying down to us so it goes way back


----------



## p3asa

gally said:


> Are you serious? Diouf hardly touched the ball in that game and everytime he did Brown and Izzy were in his face, he doesn't like that.
> 
> No way can you hold it against Scott Brown for doing what he's doing it happens in every single game in the world, you need to wind up the other team, get in their faces, exactly like Ferguson/Lennon used to do.
> 
> Gough,McCall, Hately they all got in the other teams faces, standing on their toes winding them up little words in the ears.
> 
> Brown's just doing what Celtic should have been doing under Mowbray, fighting to win.
> 
> Short term memories boys.


Totally serious. In the 2-2 cup tie I didn't see it while at the game but came home and watched the first half and every time we had a free kick or throw in, Brown would point to give Diouf the ball and invariably every time he got it he would beat Brown.

I've got nothing against other players noising the opposition up like you say its part and parcel of the game but being as blatant just noises the whole team up. Lenon was the worst offender getting involved in skirmishs that had nothing to do with him then go head to head then claim the other person had bad breath by wafting his hand over his nose. That used to rile me but I just feel sorry for him now.

Not sure why the video is irrelevant as you posted it as proof of Smith blasting a referee???


----------



## Bratwurst

gally said:


> He wasn't an uphill gardener was he? :doublesho


For fear of being sued - no comment - I clearly remember the funny twist to his name. Heard a few rumours, but I suppose who doesn't hear rumours, doesn't mean they're true at all.

Some are though, that rumour about me having the sexual prowess of an arab stallion for example. I should know, I started it. :tumbleweed:

Also, to be impartial, heard many stories about a Rangers player (from the recent past) I'm not going to name. Lets just say he liked some wullie.


----------



## billyp

RD55 DUN said:


> McCoist for manager…
> 
> …opinions on this guys?


I would imo rather have billy davies or at a push butcher as i feel we need something new and i think wee davies would have us back fighting i'm worried ally will continue with one up front as it's walters way and no doubt it has been a success overall but i feel we need change but super ally is the manager of my team now and he will be backed by me, I wish him all the best and lets hope some investment comes in as without it not even the special one could help


----------



## gally

It's irrelevant because Smith didn't go to the extreme's that Lennon went to.

But again I say he, he felt cheated even when we were winning like against United where the 2 people involved had to resign/ be sacked? We won that game and he still moaned.

All refs do it, you only have to listen to MOTD to see that, Lennon just got alittle carried away. I don't condone that nor do I think refs are out to get us.

The 2-2 game was Scott Brown's best performance in a Celtic top.



> EL HADJI DIOUF 5
> 
> Started well and you can see he is a decent player. Kept control of his temper and was able to contribute quite well in the first half. However, I had to check at full-time when he had been taken off as he completely disappeared after an hour before being hooked 13 minutes from time.





> SCOTT BROWN 8
> 
> I've been Scott's harshest critic at times but he was excellent when Celtic needed a performance from their captain. Dictated the tempo of the game in the second half and was able to use his aggression in the right manner as well as scoring a brilliant goal. Credit where it is due.


Jim McClean's own ratings on the players.

Diouf is a good player. The team let him down in the last game I thought.


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> I'm sure that'll make the fans sleep easy at night when your club are in a bad way.
> 
> My friends have told me what the rangers forums have been like this week and it's not talking about how you lot have won more championships than us, it's about the here and now.
> 
> Fans don't care about the past, the fact that we won the European Cup is irrelevant these days.
> 
> You're only as good as your last game.


You seem more interested in my club than your own i find that amusing. I am on a certain Rangers forum alot and you get the knee-jerk reaction when you suffer a bad defeat as Sunday was, but I dont care what ceptic do only care what my team does


----------



## gally

It's a Rangers thread mate not a football thread.

We were speaking about Rangers and then Celtic.


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> It's a Rangers thread mate not a football thread.
> 
> We were speaking about Rangers and then Celtic.


Thats my point its a Rangers thread why ceptic fans are so interested in Rangers i will never know. If it was a ceptic thread it would be of not interest to me


----------



## Grizzle

Come one lads we were having a nice debate lets no ruin it.


----------



## gally

gerz1873 said:


> You seem more interested in my club than your own i find that amusing. I am on a certain Rangers forum alot and you get the knee-jerk reaction when you suffer a bad defeat as Sunday was, but I dont care what ceptic do only care what my team does





gerz1873 said:


> Thats my point its a Rangers thread why ceptic fans are so interested in Rangers i will never know. If it was a ceptic thread it would be of not interest to me





Grizzle said:


> Come one lads we were having a nice debate lets no ruin it.


It's okay i'll head back to the detailing threads.


----------



## Bratwurst

I think all celtic fans smell of dung and pee-pee


----------



## Bratwurst

I was only kidding by the way, just winding up after the call to chill.


----------



## gally

Dennis, don't lie you really do think I smell of Pee and Z6.


----------



## Bratwurst

A strange mixture of minging and lovely. :lol:

Are you from Paisley? :lol:


----------



## gally

Behave! 

I'm not far from Grizzle.


----------



## Grizzle

gally said:


> Behave!
> 
> I'm not far from Grizzle.


Yes Dennis i'm minging and lovely and so is gally in a none sexual way, i mean i'm not gay or implying that i..... aww feck it never mind.


----------



## xcJohn

Stuck offshore till the 2nd, get the next two Old Firm games in my next leave though. Just hope the fight returns...we need a boost and quick.


----------



## billyp

well done bears through to next round yeehaa, twice before when we have played and also got by lisbon we have made finals won one lost one so you never know


----------



## gerz1873

Dont think the 2 extra games will do Rangers any favours but at least we might get more money in from the next round


----------



## billyp

gerz1873 said:


> Dont think the 2 extra games will do Rangers any favours but at least we might get more money in from the next round


Mate i'd happily take the next 3 rounds to the final if offered right now, we needed that as a wee boost to moral and i'd give healy a game up front with jelavic this weekend his movement and effort is whats needed :thumb:


----------



## xcJohn

billyp said:


> Mate i'd happily take the next 3 rounds to the final if offered right now, we needed that as a wee boost to moral and i'd give healy a game up front with jelavic this weekend his movement and effort is whats needed :thumb:


Same here, anything to keep Lafferty away from up front will do me. Healy did well when he came on, El Hadji was immense though.


----------



## gerz1873

billyp said:


> Mate i'd happily take the next 3 rounds to the final if offered right now, we needed that as a wee boost to moral and i'd give healy a game up front with jelavic this weekend his movement and effort is whats needed :thumb:


Agree with you mate about Healy but the league is priority for me


----------



## dalecyt

well done rangers, missed the game due to work


----------



## Spoony

Not a great game but great result. The team looks to be building the belief. Guy in the pub had diouf 1st goal 2-2 on as well!


----------



## zepp85

so so happy, never looked like scoring but hung in and scored a great goal. Where did Foster find that bit of skill from ?!


----------



## billyp

gerz1873 said:


> Agree with you mate about Healy but the league is priority for me


I'm a greedy bar steward in fact i diouf can't get enough


----------



## JJ_

So happy tonight ! What a result really ground it out tonight and dug deep, surprisingly they looked quite fit! 

I DIOUF CANT GET ENOUGH !


----------



## David

thank f-ck!

needed a morale boost


----------



## RRobert

Makes a nice change not to be pumped out of Europe in injury time and away goals , when the shoe is on the other foot it dint half fit nice !!




I DIOUF CANT GET ENOUGH , either !!!


----------



## stevie_m

'Well .... 'Well .... Motherwell !!!

With the Gers winning today aswell it's put us in a great position.


----------



## Clark @ PB

And a 6 goal swing in goal difference!


----------



## Spoony

I'm a happy man today. Shows how fragile the balance is. I hope this is a turning point for the guys.


----------



## spitfire

Congrats to Motherwell today. They defended well on a difficult surface and took their chances. We'll play worse and win but too many players off the boil today. I'm confident we can regain form quickly though. I'm more disappointed with Scotland at the rugby.


----------



## JJ_

Come on the gers, knocking them in for fun today. 

Poor by celtic, I have to say.


----------



## gally

spitfire said:


> Congrats to Motherwell today. They defended well on a difficult surface and took their chances. We'll play worse and win but too many players off the boil today. I'm confident we can regain form quickly though. I'm more disappointed with Scotland at the rugby.


Weird day but nothing at all stuck to out feet apart from the field we were playing on, no excuses though Motherwell wanted it more end of story.

Picking ourselves up for Wednesday is the big test now!


----------



## billyp

gally said:


> Weird day but nothing at all stuck to out feet apart from the field we were playing on, no excuses though Motherwell wanted it more end of story.
> 
> Picking ourselves up for Wednesday is the big test now!


Think we all (old firm fans) maybe take the other clubs for granted after winning the derby games i'm sure there will be a lot more shocks to come


----------



## billyp

Congrats to big eck and wee barry today great result for the brum they looked like they will enjoy tonight


----------



## Alfabrera67

Only in the west of scotland could you have a car detailling forum and turn it into an old firm bigot fest.


----------



## Bratwurst

What bigotry?


----------



## gally

wee_green_mini said:


> What bigotry?


I are confused.

Did you get my PM Dennis?

Thank yo so much for the Tyre stuff, it's really good!


----------



## Spoony

Alfabrera67 said:


> Only in the west of scotland could you have a car detailling forum and turn it into an old firm bigot fest.


----------



## gerz1873

I am alot happier today than I was this time last week, after all the hysteria of ,post old firm game, lets get a bit of reality. This league title is going to the wire cos there is not much between the teams


----------



## xcJohn

It was a bit of a lift today to bang in a few. Jellyfish is starting to find his feet in the team, shame we can't use him against PSV. 

I'm home on Wednesday, too late to get down to Glasgow though. Will perhaps venture to the local though. This time last week I was dreading it, then I realised (same as I always do after losing like that) it's one game at a time till the end of the season. C'mon Bears!!

There seems to be trolls in these hills.


----------



## Bratwurst

gally said:


> I are confused.
> 
> Did you get my PM Dennis?
> 
> Thank yo so much for the Tyre stuff, it's really good!


I did - thanks for the thanks :thumb:
Sorry, I thought I replied, but it's been a bed few days for memory and general brain function 
Glad you like it. :thumb:

A dramatic weekend for the footy here and down south.
Been quite a season for everyone.... totally random stuff happening all over the place.


----------



## billyp

Alfabrera67 said:


> Only in the west of scotland could you have a car detailling forum and turn it into an old firm bigot fest.


No bigots here mate, Better go i have a stir fry to cook in my Orange wok


----------



## Grizzle

billyp said:


> No bigots here mate, Better go i have a stir fry to cook in my Orange wok


was it Thai Green curry :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

See Lennon is moaning again, this time about the start of next season they are bringing it forward 3 weeks early.


----------



## RRobert

Alfabrera67 said:


> Only in the west of scotland could you have a car detailling forum and turn it into an old firm bigot fest.


How's the view from your ivory tower ?


----------



## Bratwurst

Jelavic out injured and Laff too!


----------



## JJ_

hmm not looking good squad.


----------



## Spoony

Ooooffftt.

That is all.


----------



## JJ_

I just hate Niel Lennon. Gheyness of the highest order.


----------



## Spoony

Can't stand him either.

Ref is having a shocker too.

At least the team has fight.


----------



## JJ_

Yeah good to see, I always think no team should rely on the ref but he did have a few bad calls. 

I don't know why Lennon can't conduct himself respectfully and in-keeping with the responsibility he has now. He let himself down by his conduct pitch-side and we are now seeing glimpses of his behavior which landed him in trouble in ashton lane many a time.

Hmm niel lennon, youve just created a lot of trouble for yourself, remember you stay in a heavily populated rangers area.


----------



## gally

Neil lennon is the most inexperienced manager in the Spl and in the hardest job, remember that guys. 

I Diouf can't get enough.... 


Oh wait.


----------



## Spoony

gally said:


> Neil lennon is the most inexperienced manager in the Spl and in the hardest job, remember that guys.
> 
> I Diouf can't get enough....
> 
> Oh wait.


Yes, he might be but I think his temprement will be detrimental to the team. Whats happening with his appeal? Is he ever serving his ban?

Celtic were still an average team tonight, Rangers were just even more mediocre. There was nothing in Celtic tonight that would make them look good.

SuperCaleyFragelistic!


----------



## JJ_

gally said:


> Neil lennon is the most inexperienced manager in the Spl and in the hardest job, remember that guys.
> 
> I Diouf can't get enough....
> 
> Oh wait.


Doesn't matter gally, it's his personality. He has always been a ned and probably always will be.

He just can't control himself, or maybe he has security now and thats why he's acting like the big un.


----------



## RRobert

.......I predict a riot.


----------



## gally

Agreed guys, I worry about his state of mind sometimes. He's admitted before he fights his issues everyday and I believe that.

Such a shame. As a fan I don't want my manager being like that. There's passion then there is just losing the plot.

The team did well that's the main thing for me.


----------



## DubbedUP

JJ_ said:


> I just hate Niel Lennon. Gheyness of the highest order.


Neil Lennon hates your spell checker!
:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Poor refereeing.
Poor 'control' by Lennon and Mjalby.
Poor tactics by Smith - we should have 'had a go' sooner than we did.
Generally poor.

Thankfully still in the league hunt, in the other cup and in Europe so at least it's not all over for us.


----------



## JJ_

gally said:


> Agreed guys, I worry about his state of mind sometimes. He's admitted before he fights his issues everyday and I believe that.
> 
> Such a shame. As a fan I don't want my manager being like that. There's passion then there is just losing the plot.
> 
> The team did well that's the main thing for me.


Ach I know you did well matey, I hate analysing a game after, you get what you get and thats it.

:car:


----------



## JJ_

DubbedUP said:


> Neil Lennon hates your spell checker!
> :lol:


lol gheyness? I meant to write that !

I saw your van the other day I am sure, its a bit tasty.


----------



## RRobert

How naive ? I can't believe we fell for every trick, the diving the tackles, the wind ups !!!
We didnt look like scoring but to lose with a mis-hit strike makes it worse , job should have been done at ibrox but only ourselves to blame. 

WATP


----------



## gerz1873

wee_green_mini said:


> Poor refereeing.
> Poor 'control' by Lennon and Mjalby.
> Poor tactics by Smith - we should have 'had a go' sooner than we did.
> Generally poor.
> 
> Thankfully still in the league hunt, in the other cup and in Europe so at least it's not all over for us.


Great piece of summing up mate. We are the people


----------



## gally

As eloquent as ever 'Gerz'.

We are the people iirc...


----------



## spitfire

JJ_ said:


> Doesn't matter gally, it's his personality. He has always been a ned and probably always will be.
> 
> He just can't control himself, or maybe he has security now and thats why he's acting like the big un.


I don't know what game you were looking at. Maybe you missed Diuof/duff or whatever his name is. Ally let himself down twice tonight and Lennon gets the blame. Ha ha. What a joke. Walter Smith was perfect again tonight. Whittaker didn't deserve to be sent off after two nothing tackles. Bougerra should have been off for the rake down the achilles of Wilson was it? And Brown shouldn't have been booked at all. The ref had a poor game overall. But saying all that Rangers were still beaten by the better team. Biggest disappointment had to be Ally loosing it and being unsportsmanlike at the end. Bad show Ally, thought you were better than that.


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> As eloquent as ever 'Gerz'.
> 
> We are the people iirc...


Jog on


----------



## Clark @ PB

Ally did nothing wrong compared to lennons antics,I'm sorry but the guy is an utter scum bag with zero class.


----------



## spitfire

That's your opinion Clark and no doubt that of many other Rangers fans. Lennons no angel but Ally let himself down in my eyes. Oh I came back on to say I hope Papac is ok. He looked none to clever being stretchered off. His neck seemed to whip right back when he was struck.:doublesho


----------



## gally

gerz1873 said:


> Jog on


Of course.

Better to be a good loser than a bad winner.



Clark @ PB said:


> Ally did nothing wrong compared to lennons antics,I'm sorry but the guy is an utter scum bag with zero class.


I'm not sure what happened at the end but the first incident he was just sticking up for Diouf which is fair enough, if Walter hadn't have held him back he would have lowered himself to Lennon's level.

Look I'm not going to stick up for Lennon, he does what he does and in years to come he'll look back and shake his head at how silly he's been.


----------



## Clark @ PB

There's stories flying about that it's a suspected broken neck but pray to god that's complete rubbish!


----------



## gally

I hope that isn't true mate. He took a dull one.


----------



## Jason M5

The celtic management are like a pack of wolves,EHD talking to the coaching staff and that excuse for a human has ran out to confront him.


----------



## JJ_

spitfire said:


> I don't know what game you were looking at. Maybe you missed Diuof/duff or whatever his name is. Ally let himself down twice tonight and Lennon gets the blame. Ha ha. What a joke. Walter Smith was perfect again tonight. Whittaker didn't deserve to be sent off after two nothing tackles. Bougerra should have been off for the rake down the achilles of Wilson was it? And Brown shouldn't have been booked at all. The ref had a poor game overall. But saying all that Rangers were still beaten by the better team. Biggest disappointment had to be Ally loosing it and being unsportsmanlike at the end. Bad show Ally, thought you were better than that.


 I see what your doing :wave:

Glad you enjoyed the game.

The ref's decisions are what they are, you win some you lose some. Like I said previously I hate relying on the ref for a win, he's on no-ones side so why would we.

McCoist did let himself down today by re-acting but we all do it. Lennon just has to learn to calm himself, it's no good having a manager who is constantly getting put up to the stand or banned.


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> Of course.
> 
> Better to be a good loser than a bad winner.
> 
> haha like ur manager :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Clark @ PB said:


> There's stories flying about that it's a suspected broken neck but pray to god that's complete rubbish!


I hope so too. Not what we want to see.


----------



## gally

gerz1873 said:


> gally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Better to be a good loser than a bad winner.
> 
> haha like ur manager :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly like our manager.
Click to expand...


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> gerz1873 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly like our manager.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Lennon has no class no matter what the result. When I look at him I cringe because of the trouble he incites. Karma
Click to expand...


----------



## gally

Can I just ask you to have a look at your own teams issues aswell, hardly perfect mate. 3 Sendings off, nearly every player booked. All those cards weren't for nothing. 

I'm not saying the ref had a good game but he had a bloody hard game to deal with! If it makes you feel better concentrate on Lennon, from a footballing pov you guys had 1 shot on goal, in the 93rf minute. The better team won on the night the same as the better team won on Sunday when we were humped.


----------



## gerz1873

I know Lennon has been in trouble numerous times this season , he is up before the SFA tomorrow for his 6 match ban. He is more trouble than he worth but idolised by the unwashed says it all really. 3 in a row :thumb:


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> Can I just ask you to have a look at your own teams issues aswell, hardly perfect mate. 3 Sendings off, nearly every player booked. All those cards weren't for nothing.
> 
> I'm not saying the ref had a good game but he had a bloody hard game to deal with! If it makes you feel better concentrate on Lennon, from a footballing pov you guys had 1 shot on goal, in the 93rf minute. The better team won on the night the same as the better team won on Sunday when we were humped.


We lost the game, we did not deserve to win tonight thats a given but please please see Lennon for what he is trouble. Some of the cards ie Whittaker's first was not merited, Boogie won the ball for his 2nd but most others were merited


----------



## gally

gerz1873 said:


> I know Lennon has been in trouble numerous times this season , he is up before the SFA tomorrow for his 6 match ban. He is more trouble than he worth but idolised by the unwashed says it all really. 3 in a row :thumb:


Yes, he well overdue his ban now and he'll get a hefty one, one that's deserved.

As said mate I don't condone what he's like but his temperment lets him down, Walter has nearly 30 years on Lennon, 30 years! Imagine your first real job being one of the most stressful in the world, while fighting his issues everyday.

I'm trying not to sound bias here and he lets himself and the club down sometimes but the guy has issues. I think sometimes the Rangers fans just see him as an easy target. We know you lot hate Brown and Lennon but it's not for any real reason imo.

It's just a kinda hatred because of what they are like.

Need I remind you about Souness, Gough, McCall, Durrant, Ferguson (x2), Butcher? All hardy c-unts willing to go in twice as hard and get in peoples faces.

That's why these players are bought in the first place.



gerz1873 said:


> We lost the game, we did not deserve to win tonight thats a given but please please see Lennon for what he is trouble. Some of the cards ie Whittaker's first was not merited, Boogie won the ball for his 2nd but most others were merited


Boogie's first was a straight red if the ref had had a good view of it. I think Hooper has the stud marks to prove it.

And his second although winning the ball, was still intent to hurt the player, ball, man, road is okay but not if you're just trying to injure the player and me and you both know he was.


----------



## The Cueball

Just about to sack 2 people, who have decided to put a stupid game, played by idiots who only care about money, before their careers, and family security - one has 3 young kids as well...:wall:

Oh well, I'm sure the job centre will have something for them...:lol:

I wonder how many of their respected players will wake up in their multi million pound houses and give a s**t about the game, or the fans...


:thumb:


----------



## gally

Taking a day off after an OF game? Are they 16?

Imbeciles.


----------



## The Cueball

gally said:


> Taking a day off after an OF game? Are they 16?
> 
> Imbeciles.


fighting...

About football....

In my warehouse...

now I am getting sued for sacking them, appartently 

f***g knuckledraggers.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Sue them for being a pair of pricks, when you were under the impression you employed normal people. Trade descriptions act.


----------



## Grizzle

Who was it? Lennon & McCoist lol


----------



## The Cueball

No dumb and dumber..:lol:

Think they cared about the match a little bit more than the people paid to give a s**t

Glasgow is soooo pathetic sometimes...


----------



## Bratwurst

In the first half when Lennon and McCoist have a set-to you can see Lennon shout something at McCoist and McCoist has to be held back from going for Lennon.

At half time as the players all go up the tunnel, Mjallby heads over and shouts something at Diouf, and they go at each other. Who knows what Mjallby said there, but it was bad enough that Bartley also lost it.

At the end of the match you can clearly see McCoist and Lennon shaking hands and then Lennon suddenly gets a finger out to point and the classic aggressive face is there having a right go at MCoist, who does nothing in return apart from back-off. Lennon then proper loses it.

I'd be very interested to know what they (Lennon and Mjallby) had been saying to cause such a furious reaction, especially from the normally totally calm McCoist.

Whatever it was though, we took the bait and combined with the 3 reds make us look like the bad guys, when actually the chaos wasn't all our own doing.



On the plus side, I found a large pork and egg pie in the fridge today, so that pastry delight might calm me down a bit. Can't beat a bit of pie.


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> In the first half when Lennon and McCoist have a set-to you can see Lennon shout something at McCoist and McCoist has to be held back from going for Lennon.
> 
> At half time as the players all go up the tunnel, Mjallby heads over and shouts something at Diouf, and they go at each other. Who knows what Mjallby said there, but it was bad enough that Bartley also lost it.
> 
> At the end of the match you can clearly see McCoist and Lennon shaking hands and then Lennon suddenly gets a finger out to point and the classic aggressive face is there having a right go at MCoist, who does nothing in return apart from back-off. Lennon then proper loses it.
> 
> I'd be very interested to know what they (Lennon and Mjallby) had been saying to cause such a furious reaction, especially from the normally totally calm McCoist.
> 
> Whatever it was though, we took the bait and combined with the 3 reds *make us look like the bad guys*, when actually the chaos wasn't all our own doing.
> 
> On the plus side, I found a large pork and egg pie in the fridge today, so that pastry delight might calm me down a bit. *Can't beat a bit of pie.*


Its already started with us looking the bad guys.

PPIIEEEEEEE :thumb:


----------



## gally

Without the Rangers specs on can you tell me what our players did wrong?

Remember Brown's yellow? Where David Weir Kicked him in the leg? 

Majstorovic and Wilson both desreved their yellows for pulling back, neither were actually challenges with the intent to hurt at all.

Nobody is making you look bad except your players, surely you guys must see that, if Diouf concentrated on playing the game with decent support he would tear out defence apart. 

He's too busy getting wound up and getting involved in stupid little things on the park.

The reason you guys lost last night was because your players lost it.


----------



## Bratwurst

Whittaker and Bougherra who were sent off have a good case that they shouldn't have been sent off. Yes, Diouf deserved his red at the the end.
Crap football on our part lost us the game. I said that a few pages back.
What that post just there was about was that I thought from a pitch-side point of view, Rangers are today being made out to be the instigators of the trouble there. Yes we reacted, but what did they react to? What was said to make a normally cool guy (McC) lose it? Lennon had obviously got everyone around him so full of aggression that they just can't stop themselves from trying to kick things off.
The aggression we showed at the sidelines should have been in determination on the players parts, ie more effort, and has been the case for months.
I'm not saying we didn't deserve defeat, we totally did. We deserved more of a defeat than we got. I'm just saying that the barneys at the side were everyone's fault not just ours. Ours for rising to the bait, Celtic's for doing the baiting.


----------



## Clark @ PB

The stories coming out are that lennon made a racist remark aimed at Diouf and that's why McCoist was raging.


----------



## JJ_

I just saw the footage of lennon and mccoist, Lennon was 100% in the wrong. They were talking to each other Lennon smiles and then looses the plot. 

Weir kicked brown, brown gets a yellow. Strange one. BUT kayal stamped on davies foot and did something else and got away with it, or the ref didn't see it. 

That boy that scored dived quite a few times, kayal also dived. The commentators said they pulled their feet out the way but you don't need to pull them that high. 

The tackle from the eastern european boy in the defence swiped his leg round to try and catch us on the break which was a tad synical. 

There was equal tackles which were bad from rangers but the sendings off were not justified, boogie second yellow was a joke, whitty's first yellow was a joke, however, boogie did put his foot down the back of that boys leg which is a bit stupid. He would visit him in hospital and suddely realise he is human too. 

We just happened to get the cards and celtic seemed to get away with a bit more, but like alex ferguson always says, if you are the winning team decisions go for you.


----------



## lee.

Lennon should never have lost it the way he did. He had the ideal opertunity to have the upper hand. IF Ally siad something to annoy him (looks that way from the video footage) then all lennon had to do was place his hand on ally's shoulder and simply say 'maybe next year'


----------



## JJ_

Clark @ PB said:


> The stories coming out are that lennon made a racist remark aimed at Diouf and that's why McCoist was raging.


The only thing is unless sky caught what was said or the media have lip readers then diouf has already said he had racist comments from a ballboy and he didn't say anything. He seems to be a fan of the race card.

Lennon does shout something over but no idea what it was. Lennon also started with mccoist at the end. I agree with gally on this, I honestly think Lennon has some sort of problem with anger. In the long run he will need to control this or it will just end up with him either being outed by the SFA or match line bans. Plus does he realistically think he will be employed by another team after his antics.

We all see what happens to guys who can't control their temper, Diouf couldn't get a deal in England because he is too much of a liability


----------



## Bratwurst

I reckon Diouf's loan could be cancelled soon. If he does anything else stupid, it certainly will.


----------



## gally

Dennis teams have been winding up the opposition since the 1900's! It's part and parcel of the game.

If Wilson had a been on his standing leg whitaker would have broken it, did you see how high his studs were? The first wasn't a yellow.

Boughy's first one, if noticed by the ref was a Red, surely ou see that, it was well after the ball wa splayed and he dragged his studs down his calf.

Again i'm not sticking up for Lennon here but it's all hearsay, I very very much doubt Lennon said anything rascist no matter how hot headed he gets.

From looking at the final whistle it was mcCoist that whispered something in Lennon's ear while they were shaking hands, it was probably a nothing comment but Lennon again can't control himself when provoked so he reacted. I'm not blaming coisty either by the way i'm just trying to even the playing field here.

JJ I totally admit Lennon has problems, he's admitted this himself. It just so happens he ended up in one of the most pressurised jobs in football so he does show his inexperience sometimes.

I for one was actuallu impressed the way he conducted himself to the media since he's been at Celtic, he's very articulate like O'neill used ot be but he lets himself and the club down now and again.

It's a shame he mistakes losing control as passion.


----------



## lee.

I would love to see the video footage you guys are seeing. A few post above saying lennon started it with McC at the end. I ask that you watch the footage again.

From what my eyes register is that Lennon had almost a wee cuddle with ally while shaking his hand. He said something with a smile on his face and none of us know what he said but I think it's pretty clear going by his body language that it was nothing to prevoke McC. McC then said something back (him being the one with with the angry looking face) then lennon reacted. He was wrong to react but that does not mean he started it at the end with McC. I think it's pretty clear McC said something to him to annoy him.

What I mean by body language is look at lennon when McC say's something back. Lennon get a surprise.


----------



## JJ_

lee. said:


> Lennon should never have lost it the way he did. He had the ideal opertunity to have the upper hand. IF Ally siad something to annoy him (looks that way from the video footage) then all lennon had to do was place his hand on ally's shoulder and simply say 'maybe next year'


I don't think he did, because Lennon smiles then maybe mccoist says something but this is beyond a joke, can Lennon not hold himself together.

If someone says something to you in your work which makes you cross would you retaliate in that fashion. Either you would get a written warning or asked to go on a break.

Whereas the celtic board seem to think lennons behaviour on and OFF the pitch is acceptable.

I don't accept this stress thing, I just feel some abnormalities in peoples behavior is given a name to excuse them.


----------



## Bratwurst

I think Diouf's a good player in his proper position, but he's off his nut and in a game like last night proves to just be too much trouble.

I'd rather see him gone and be understrength even more than now than have a repeat of the 5hit we saw from him last night.

If we're needing a goalscorer so bad we need to play a half psychotic winger up front alone, why not give a lad in the u19's, Kane Hemmings who's hammering them in just now a try? Likewise, even if short of wingers, why not give Wylde more starts? He showed when he came on last night he is a good wee player and a good prospect. He had the Tic on the back foot a few times - the only times the whole game just about.


----------



## lee.

JJ^^^

I agree. Nobody should be allowed to react this way especially in an old firm derby. I think Celtic drummed it into the players heads to keep their cool and it worked. Shame the management couldn't take a leaf out of the same book.


----------



## Clark @ PB

The thing is, no one seems to be even mentioning the fact that at the time when Diouf was over at the bench you can clearly here someone shouting "you black b*stard" from the same microphones that you could hear the management teams shouting out instructions throughout the whole game - there was a massive thread on it on one of the football forums and if you rewind the game on Sky+ it's as clear as day.


----------



## lee.

I never heard that. Who do you reckon shouts it?


----------



## Clark @ PB

lee. said:


> I never heard that. Who do you reckon shouts it?


No idea mate.


----------



## gally

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-12631956

Here's a good video, 1m 34seconds if you pause it you'll see mcCoist say something, probably not even that bad but something was said by McCoist.


----------



## Bratwurst

The Police should have nicked whoever it was then. There's a cop or two down there at all times, so even a whiff of racism or bigotry and the offender should be nicked. I remember seeing a female cop trying to restrain Lennon at one of the flashpoints.


----------



## JJ_

lee. said:


> I would love to see the video footage you guys are seeing. A few post above saying lennon started it with McC at the end. I ask that you watch the footage again.
> 
> From what my eyes register is that Lennon had almost a wee cuddle with ally while shaking his hand. He said something with a smile on his face and none of us know what he said but I think it's pretty clear going by his body language that it was nothing to prevoke McC. McC then said something back (him being the one with with the angry looking face) then lennon reacted. He was wrong to react but that does not mean he started it at the end with McC. I think it's pretty clear McC said something to him to annoy him.
> 
> What I mean by body language is look at lennon when McC say's something back. Lennon get a surprise.


I am watching it, paused and rewinded about 3/4 times.

Ok just a quick thing I spotted with respect to body language. I need to know this because of my job and I have had a keen interest in this for c5 years. Lennon is being dominant by holding the back of mccoists head, its classic alpha male but in this case lennon is beta male trying to emulate the alpha and this is why he loses it. He smiles but without looking at him again this is dismissive, and then he points his finger and loses the plot. Lennon was going into this with a dominant and aggressive position. Lennon gets into unknown territory and his only way of defence is attack which is what people do if they can't process whats happening or can't call on a previous incident to know how to deal with it.

The speed at which mccoists speak to lennon he is saying something provocative, but I imagine lennon isn't sayin "good game old bean"

This is classic I can't take it but I can give it out. Lennon is a lot of bark and no bite. But mccoist knew this I would imagine and thought since he has wound up my players lets see if he can take it. He can't and I would like to see Mccoist doing this at every game to him, there is no room for weakness as a Manager and Lennon has it by the shed load.

You can't expect celtic players and staff to wind up rangers players and just get away with it, there is always going to be a bit of give and take, just looks like lennon isn't a taker.


----------



## Clark @ PB

gally said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-12631956
> 
> Here's a good video, 1m 34seconds if you pause it you'll see mcCoist say something, probably not even that bad but something was said by McCoist.


According to some decent lip readers on another forum McCoist possibly said to Lennon - "you're an effing racist" or along those lines - no idea if true or not as I haven't looked at the video again.


----------



## gally

wee_green_mini said:


> I think Diouf's a good player in his proper position, but he's off his nut and in a game like last night proves to just be too much trouble.
> 
> I'd rather see him gone and be understrength even more than now than have a repeat of the 5hit we saw from him last night.


As said he'd tear us apart with the right service if he actually was interested in playing football.

Chick Young...



> The behaviour of El-Hadji Diouf [Rangers player] was absolutely scandalous.
> 
> In the end here is a player who throws his top, and indeed his skins, to the fans as if he were some kind of hero when he had hardly kicked a ball for Rangers.





lee. said:


> JJ^^^
> 
> I agree. Nobody should be allowed to react this way especially in an old firm derby. I think Celtic drummed it into the players heads to keep their cool and it worked. Shame the management couldn't take a leaf out of the same book.


Totally agree mate, I thought our team kept their discipline when it threatened to boil over.


Clark @ PB said:


> The thing is, no one seems to be even mentioning the fact that at the time when Diouf was over at the bench you can clearly here someone shouting "you black b*stard" from the same microphones that you could hear the management teams shouting out instructions throughout the whole game - there was a massive thread on it on one of the football forums and if you rewind the game on Sky+ it's as clear as day.


I have it recorded mate i'll have a look. Terrible and there is definitely no place for that ****e but i'd be amazed if it was anyone in the Celtic staff.


----------



## Clark @ PB

gally said:


> As said he'd tear us apart with the right service if he actually was interested in playing football.
> 
> Chick Young...
> 
> Totally agree mate, I thought our team kept their discipline when it threatened to boil over.
> 
> I have it recorded mate i'll have a look. Terrible and there is definitely no place for that ****e but i'd be amazed if it was anyone in the Celtic staff.


We'll never know I guess, could even come from the stands but you can definitely hear it - even louder if you have HD on! :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Chick dung can do one, how he has any credit in the sporting industry is beyond belief - he stumbles and stutters from one rubbish story to the next and never actually has anything overly constructive to say.


----------



## Bratwurst

Chick Dung :lol:


----------



## gally

Nope he's useless but he was the only one that seemed to notice EHD.

I have it recorded in HD mate i'll give it a listen, i'm guessing it was when the barney was happening at the touchline?

There's going to be mega fallout from this, teams, management and police included.

I just want to say a massive thanks to Walter Smith, that was his last ever game at Celtic Park and as always behaved himself impeccably. I'm sure he's shaking his head thinking about what Tommy Burns was thinking watching that.

He'll be missed, Wiley old fox he was, caused me no end of heart ache i'll tell you that but a fantastic manager and cracking professional.


----------



## JJ_

Ok, neil lennon says something to diouf right at the beginning of this video. It's lennon who is getting held back and mccoist and diouf are shouting back at him. So Lennon is at fault once again.

17s lennon shouts the insult whatever it might be again

1.12 mijalby (sp) says something to anger barclay again ive met this boy and he's pretty laid back and has no tie to rangers he's not got anything to gain by reacting.










There is too much evidence to support celtic players and staff trying to wind the rangers players up.

It's going to boil over and unfortunately it also brings normal people into it.

This is why I support Chelsea, Palermo and Athletico Madrid. I like football but I don't like all this baiting nonsense.

If I was lennon I would move out the west end to somewhere more safe and out the way.


----------



## Bratwurst

I'd like him to move to Outer Mongolia and get the **** out of my face, but he'll just upset people there too.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Tell you what though, I think the Cup Final could be rather eventfull!

I fancy it to go to penalties and then Walter steps up to take the winning one then runs to the fans and does the robot lafferty style, how good would that be!


----------



## JJ_

lol walter smith scoring would be very funny. 

The cup will be a bit watered down now especially after the police and now alec salmond being involved. 

I don't think it'll be that great now.


----------



## p3asa

wee_green_mini said:


> The Police should have nicked whoever it was then. There's a cop or two down there at all times, so even a whiff of racism or bigotry and the offender should be nicked........


You are kidding right?? Healy was pelted twice with coins behind the goal warming up then hit with a pie as he walked back around the touchline. You could actually see the fan standing up that did it. It was just before half time so the stewards and some police were around the touchline.

They are still looking for the person that hit Rickson with a lighter and Dallas with coins. Not to mention the person that threw a mobile phone at Novo.

So I wouldn't hold my breath!!


----------



## Bratwurst

I'm being totally straight. If someone 'on the street' racially abuses someone, why should it be any different pitch-side?

We're constantly having non-rasict non-bigot stuff drummed into the OF and see people banned and fined when it happens - and rightly so - so for this reason IF Lennon said something racist when witnessed by a cop, he should have been nicked.


----------



## p3asa

It shouldn't be any different at all. That is my whole point. It happens but nothing is ever done about it.


----------



## gally

p3asa said:


> It shouldn't be any different at all. That is my whole point. It happens but nothing is ever done about it.


That a ridiculous thing to say, there were 34 arrests inside the stadium for sectarian chanting last night.

I'll quite happily donate £10 to charity if any of the Celtic staff shouted that. You're talking as if it was him, you've no idea who shouted it ffs.


----------



## p3asa

How is it a ridiculous thing to say??
Where exactly have I even mentioned I thought it was the celtic staff that shouted anything racist. 

My point was the police / authorities do nothing about blatant behaviour ie, lighter throwers, pie throwers, coin throwers, mobile phone throwers but will happily lift folk indiscriminately if those round about them are singing about potatoes!!


----------



## RRobert

Call the cops


----------



## Bratwurst

p3asa said:


> How is it a ridiculous thing to say??
> Where exactly have I even mentioned I thought it was the celtic staff that shouted anything racist.


Maybe getting mixed up with me...?  I said:



wee_green_mini said:


> I'm being totally straight. If someone 'on the street' racially abuses someone, why should it be any different pitch-side?
> 
> We're constantly having non-rasict non-bigot stuff drummed into the OF and see people banned and fined when it happens - and rightly so - so for this reason *IF Lennon said something racist* when witnessed by a cop, he should have been nicked.


----------



## p3asa

Can't believe how out of control the whole thing has become.
You know its a bad day when a Scottish sports event makes top news on Sky Sports.

FFS There were 3 incidents:

o Diouf and Lennon when he came for a drink with McCoist being pulled back by Smith

o Diouf and Mjallby at half time

o McCoist and Lennon at full time.

Was there any leg breaking tackles, deliberate elbows by players or fans invading the pitch to riot?

I've seen worse at Lidl at 9am when they have decent weekly specials on.


----------



## david g

What a disapointment the actual game was in my opinion ,pretty poor show from our top 2 teams 
I blame the referee to be honest
First of all Celtic fully deserved his win 
The Whitaker booking wasnt even a free kick as he didnt actually do anything other than stand his ground ,maybe Callum murray decided it was time to stamp his autority on the game and calm it down by brandishing a yellow but poor decision 
Diouf was always going to struggle to handle the game ,why he went to the touch line i dont know ,but why did Lennon feel the need to try and get in his face ?FACING A TOUCHLINE BAN FOR 6 GAMES AND YET AGAIN HE GETS INVOLVED ,it shows a complete lack of dignity from him ,win loose or draw he doesnt know the meaning if the word and he should take a leaf out of Walters book 
Ally has never been seen in this light before and something has triggered his reaction ,but lennon again decides to get invloved with him ,WHY?
Diouf booking deserved but no action on lennon or mcoist ,should have both been sent to the stand and the events of half time and full time wouldnt have happened 
Boogie 2nd yellow was a joke ,clearly won the ball on a sliding tackle 
Big Celtic centre half not given a second booking for the challenge on weir at the touchline was another incosistency 

I guess what im getting at is the referees inconsistency and that has sent tempers flaring 

Lennon should be given an extra 10 mirros in his bedroom as punishment never mind a 6 game ban and Ally an extra 10 ugly birds to sleep with 

Just another old firm derby to get the whole of the country debating for the next few weeks


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice summation.


----------



## gally

Well put David, i'm still waiting on my Celeste sample... ahem...


----------



## david g

No chance after last nite lol


----------



## gally

Being a taig sucks sometimes!


----------



## wedgie

JJ_ said:


> The tackle from the eastern european boy in the defence swiped his leg round to try and catch us on the break which was a tad synical.


Who ???? the guy from sweden,one of the two scots or the honduran??


----------



## RRobert

At least we won the CHASreal radio text challenge ! The big O belts out the penny arcade for the teddy bears !


----------



## JJ_

wedgie said:


> Who ???? the guy from sweden,one of the two scots or the honduran??


Oh is he Swedish lol looks like a dirty Russian bad guy


----------



## billyp

Whoever shouted racist abuse should be found and dealt with, On the game itself beaten by the better side and the match was lost as soon as jelavic(especially) and laff were out the squad as any thoughts of walter going with 2 up was gone with the squad size being so small it was a big ask but the fight was better but at the end of the day we were not good enough although i still think this will gee us on to the title, imo the lawell or above should have told lennon at the start of the season what his responsibilities are to the rep of the club(not results here) as unfortunately everything a manager of the OF does has an effect on what happens around the pubs and streets and as for the media they are the worst culprits imo as they twist a story and change it to rile the other half and then like the vermin they are look for the aftermath they have had apart in and write the about how embarrasing this is for the game so i tell you now come the final later this month they will take a statement about the match and twist it till they have the fans baying for blood.
One thing i think that needs to be addressed is the lack of respect the players have (maybe through management) for each other, what a pity a real celtic man and a deeply religious person is not here to show lennon what a real manager of celtic is about yes i'm talking walter and ally's pal tommy burns(respect


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> Yes, he well overdue his ban now and he'll get a hefty one, one that's deserved.
> 
> As said mate I don't condone what he's like but his temperment lets him down, Walter has nearly 30 years on Lennon, 30 years! Imagine your first real job being one of the most stressful in the world, while fighting his issues everyday.
> 
> I'm trying not to sound bias here and he lets himself and the club down sometimes but the guy has issues. I think sometimes the Rangers fans just see him as an easy target. We know you lot hate Brown and Lennon but it's not for any real reason imo.
> 
> We hate them cos they are thugs who get into peoples faces just to create bother
> 
> It's just a kinda hatred because of what they are like.
> 
> Need I remind you about Souness, Gough, McCall, Durrant, Ferguson (x2), Butcher? All hardy c-unts willing to go in twice as hard and get in peoples faces.
> 
> He couldnt fight sleep, a rolls royce of a player
> 
> That's why these players are bought in the first place.
> 
> Boogie's first was a straight red if the ref had had a good view of it. I think Hooper has the stud marks to prove it.
> 
> The ref did see it gave him a yellow and Stokes tackle on Papac at the beggardome was worse
> 
> And his second although winning the ball, was still intent to hurt the player, ball, man, road is okay but not if you're just trying to injure the player and me and you both know he was.


Rubbish won the ball and Commons did what he does well reckons contact is coming and does his best to maximise the potential to get the defender a card


----------



## spitfire

All this carry on about what happened last night. Well lets have a look at it. Well yes there were a lot of yellow cards and yes there were a few reds. But on the whole the players were well behaved. Two exceptions you *could argue* were Diouf and Bougerra. Diouf needs no explanation and I say Bougerra because he man handled the ref and his shocking tackle on Hooper which could have caused a serious injury. Neil Lennon, rangers supporters will argue, is over aggressive, maybe so, McCoist, celtic supporters will argue, is guilty of the wind up and defending the indefensible. But come on were there any punches thrown. No! It was all handbags. I'll tell you something though, it's true what they say, there is no such thing as bad publicity. If sky were to renegotiate the contract tomorrow, they would have to pay double what they're paying at the moment. What happened last night is not entirely detrimental to our game. It could be argued it did a lot of good. As football supporters, what do you think? Personally I like an edge to games I watch.


----------



## Clark @ PB

spitfire said:


> All this carry on about what happened last night. Well lets have a look at it. Well yes there were a lot of yellow cards and yes there were a few reds. But on the whole the players were well behaved. Two exceptions you *could argue* were Diouf and Bougerra. Diouf needs no explanation and I say Bougerra because he man handled the ref and his shocking tackle on Hooper which could have caused a serious injury. Neil Lennon, rangers supporters will argue, is over aggressive, maybe so, McCoist, celtic supporters will argue, is guilty of the wind up and defending the indefensible. But come on were there any punches thrown. No! It was all handbags. I'll tell you something though, it's true what they say, there is no such thing as bad publicity. If sky were to renegotiate the contract tomorrow, they would have to pay double what they're paying at the moment. What happened last night is not entirely detrimental to our game. It could be argued it did a lot of good. As football supporters, what do you think? Personally I like an edge to games I watch.


Totally agree,the government getting involved and all this other guff is just ridiculous,as you say - none of the cards including the reds were for 2footed leg breaking challenges etc and it was handbags with the management team. As usual the media do their best of stirring things and I don't think the sky commentators helped either.

Bad challenges are going to happen in these games though - look at stoke's potential leg breaker on papac in the 3-1 game earlier this season and it went completely unpunished.


----------



## spitfire

Clark @ PB said:


> Totally agree,the government getting involved and all this other guff is just ridiculous,as you say - none of the cards including the reds were for 2footed leg breaking challenges etc and it was handbags with the management team. As usual the media do their best of stirring things and I don't think the sky commentators helped either.
> 
> Bad challenges are going to happen in these games though - look at stoke's potential leg breaker on papac in the 3-1 game earlier this season and it went completely unpunished.


True, although I can't remember the specific tackle you talk of I wont deny players of all teams are guilty of shocking tackles at times. Fleck was also booked last night and he didn't touch the player. I think the ref had a stinker quite honestly, but if I had said that at the start of the season I would have been labelled paranoid. lol The gov should stay out of it. If the SFA or SPL want to make changes then there is one that I'd suggest. Limit the number of staff in the tech area to subs and manager only.


----------



## Clark @ PB

It's laughable also that 99% of the pundits etc commenting on the game have never even played in an OF game or probably even been to one,the players that have played in them always say you have no idea what it's like untill you've been in one and I think that needs taken into consideration. In no way am I making excuses for the players on either side but the game needs to be handled a bit differently in my opinion. 

Also,the suggestion of games being played behind closed doors? Good luck with that one lol!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Note how the commentator says nothing of the dive despite it being blatantly obvious?


----------



## spitfire

I think it's a bit unfair to label Kayal a cheat. If it had been me I would have jumped that challenge too, expecting the trailing leg to come round, and be fair to him he could have rolled around like an idiot if he had been trying it on but instead got up immediately. The ref should have recognised this and taken no action against either player. Sometimes players try to ride challenges. It doesn't mean they are cheating. Anyone who has ever played football knows this.


----------



## gerz1873

spitfire said:


> I think it's a bit unfair to label Kayal a cheat. If it had been me I would have jumped that challenge too, expecting the trailing leg to come round, and be fair to him he could have rolled around like an idiot if he had been trying it on but instead got up immediately. The ref should have recognised this and taken no action against either player. Sometimes players try to ride challenges. It doesn't mean they are cheating. Anyone who has ever played football knows this.


Thats it deflect and deny, even with video evidence of a DIVE :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Clark @ PB said:


> Note how the commentator says nothing of the dive despite it being blatantly obvious?
> 
> YouTube - John Fleck vs Diving Cheat Kayal


I think we will find that most of the sky commentators covering our games are now pro celtic. They did this on many occasions last night I emailed them to discuss it on the news, obviously they didn't


----------



## JJ_

spitfire said:


> I think it's a bit unfair to label Kayal a cheat. If it had been me I would have jumped that challenge too, expecting the trailing leg to come round, and be fair to him he could have rolled around like an idiot if he had been trying it on but instead got up immediately. The ref should have recognised this and taken no action against either player. Sometimes players try to ride challenges. It doesn't mean they are cheating. Anyone who has ever played football knows this.


Ive played football at a fairly decent level, had a possible trial with stirling albion last year but I am just not there fitness wise now. Might be the german beer, cos it certainly isn't the german women :lol:

Kayal dives out the way its just a bit ott. I don't like this playing for the card/freekick/penalty etc. It's poor but its in the modern game.


----------



## spitfire

You're a paranoid bunch you are. Everybody's a cheat if it happens against Rangers eh. Not one rangers player has ever rode a challenge (lafferty), feigned injury(lafferty), fell over in the box for a penalty (naismith)(laudrup)(lafferty) ect ect. Kayal drops over one tackle and he's a cheat. You lot are laughable. I'm not the one deflecting things, you'd all post anything but what matters, Celtic 1 rangers 0, out played, treble off, rangers being rounded on by the media, players disgraced. Your team falling to bits and your management showing their true colours. Super pally Ally not quite the Saint everyone thought he was, Walter criticizing refs, *what*?

I know one thing for sure, I just can't get enough:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Calm down for god sake!

The point I was making by posting that video was that there was clearly no contact yet the Sky commentators decided to completely wash over it. I've enjoyed having a debate on here without it getting out of hand so let's not start now.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Lennons ban reduced to 4 games,there's a surprise!

Still to be punished for last night too though,Apparantly him and McCoist were red carded after the game?


----------



## Grizzle

spitfire said:


> You're a paranoid bunch you are. Everybody's a cheat if it happens against Rangers eh. Not one rangers player has ever rode a challenge (lafferty), feigned injury(lafferty), fell over in the box for a penalty (naismith)(laudrup)(lafferty) ect ect. Kayal drops over one tackle and he's a cheat. You lot are laughable. I'm not the one deflecting things, you'd all post anything but what matters, Celtic 1 rangers 0, out played, treble off, rangers being rounded on by the media, players disgraced. Your team falling to bits and your management showing their true colours. Super pally Ally not quite the Saint everyone thought he was, Walter criticizing refs, *what*?
> 
> I know one thing for sure, I just can't get enough:thumb:


Easy Dougie don't want The Celic losing the league and it turning into another consipracy theory now lol.


----------



## david g

Both sets of Fans and players are as bad as each other when it comes down to it and people in glass houses comes to mind 

Rangers players have received a fair bit of criticism after last nite , I seem to remember a certain Stephan Mahe going ape at Dallas before someone pelted him with coins and split his head open ,Lennon as a player had his fair share also 
The problem is the West of Scotland mentality that were better than you , both are as bad as each other when it comes down to it , I have witnessed it first hand having not missed an old firm game in 17 years but no there's more to life than football and I quite frankly cannot be bothered anymore , the value for money isn't there any longer
I do like a bit of banter still but some people take it too far 

On a lighter note Lennon has the easiest job of any Celtic manager ,as spitfire points out Rangers are falling to bits ,no money and the management have shown their true colours ,Lennon therefore should win the treble hands down 

Just can't get enough , Rangers havent been able to get enough since Walter came back


----------



## Grizzle

Clark @ PB said:


> Lennons ban reduced to 4 games,there's a surprise!
> 
> Still to be punished for last night too though,Apparantly him and McCoist were red carded after the game?


There is a surprise!!


----------



## spitfire

Clark @ PB said:


> Calm down for god sake!
> 
> The point I was making by posting that video was that there was clearly no contact yet the Sky commentators decided to completely wash over it. I've enjoyed having a debate on here without it getting out of hand so let's not start now.


Sorry Clark, in no way was my rant aimed at you, but it seems there's some that can't see past the end of there blue nose. Yes we're all passionate about our clubs but it riles me when some people can't look at things in a level headed way. So, Lennon gets a four game ban. No more or less than what he deserved IMHO, but yet some seem to be saying he got off lightly. Yet again not happy, eh. Favouritism, aye right. Now if it seems like I'm having a rant it's because some on this thread want and expect it, so they now have it.

Grizz, if we lose the league this season I'll be content that we have given all we could to win it, (unlike some other seasons) played some terrific football along the way, and are looking good for next. Yeh, I'll be disappointed at loosing but hey as David says, It's only a game, it's just people that spoil it People on both sides that can't look at a thing objectively, be conciliatory, or admit when their team only have themselves to blame. People that like to give it but can't take it and people that don't know a freekick from a throw in.(ie laws of the game)

David, liked that. Very true, and banter at its best:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

spitfire said:


> You're a paranoid bunch you are. Everybody's a cheat if it happens against Rangers eh. Not one rangers player has ever rode a challenge (lafferty), feigned injury(lafferty), fell over in the box for a penalty (naismith)(laudrup)(lafferty) ect ect. Kayal drops over one tackle and he's a cheat. You lot are laughable. I'm not the one deflecting things, you'd all post anything but what matters, Celtic 1 rangers 0, out played, treble off, rangers being rounded on by the media, players disgraced. Your team falling to bits and your management showing their true colours. Super pally Ally not quite the Saint everyone thought he was, Walter criticizing refs, *what*?
> 
> I know one thing for sure, I just can't get enough:thumb:


Aw come on for years I've heard Celtic fans complain about us/the ref/the pitch/the seagull that squaked just as you were about to win.

All together now

"it's a conspiracy, it's a conspiracy"

We have less players that cheat than you do that's for sure. Like I said players now play for a free kick/penalty which I think is wrong.

I wouldn't say laudrup was a cheat, half of the celtic team at the time didn't know what hit them so they persistently fouled him.


----------



## gally

JJ_ said:


> We have less players that cheat than you do that's for sure. Like I said players now play for a free kick/penalty which I think is wrong.


Forget the conspiracy crap, half the supporters don't believe this, don't think the clubs beliefs echo the fans because they most certainly don't.

And the cheating thing, aye okay a few players go down easy on both sides I might add, Samaras does it to win FK's high up the park, sutton used to do it every 5 minutes but both teams are just as bad.

I mean Naithsmith missed the last game because he was sent of for diving! Even McCoist said he dived and he still tried to deny it!

Kayal's was most definitely not a dive, he was at his own corner flag and the pace that tackle was coming at, i'd have jumped out the way like Klinsman aswell or I would have had some sore legs!

Keep up the banter boys i'm sure we can keep it civilised although David called me a taig yesterday... ahem*

*This may or may not be true...


----------



## gally

This made good reading this morning and I hope it's true...



> Lennon said last night: "In the heat of the moment words were exchanged. It is a passionate game.
> 
> "We were able to sit down after the game. As far as we are concerned the matter is closed."
> 
> Celtic chief executive Peter Lawwell said: "While I understand this will be part of an SFA investigation, I know both Neil and Ally have moved on from this in the correct manner."
> 
> His Gers counterpart Martin Bain said McCoist acted "in the defence of our players".
> 
> He added: "He met Neil Lennon again after the match and is now satisfied the Celtic manager is fully aware of his views."


----------



## Bratwurst

So super-swally told lennon to "get tae f*** ya c***"


----------



## david g

Ally said to lennon i saw your sister on Fat gypsy wedding and i wouldnae ride her into battle :thumb:


----------



## david g

gally said:


> Forget the conspiracy crap, half the supporters don't believe this, don't think the clubs beliefs echo the fans because they most certainly don't.
> 
> And the cheating thing, aye okay a few players go down easy on both sides I might add, Samaras does it to win FK's high up the park, sutton used to do it every 5 minutes but both teams are just as bad.
> 
> I mean Naithsmith missed the last game because he was sent of for diving! Even McCoist said he dived and he still tried to deny it!
> 
> Kayal's was most definitely not a dive, he was at his own corner flag and the pace that tackle was coming at, i'd have jumped out the way like Klinsman aswell or I would have had some sore legs!
> 
> Keep up the banter boys i'm sure we can keep it civilised although David called me a taig yesterday... ahem*
> 
> *This may or may not be true...


Erm not true


----------



## gally

Haha! I'll await my sample before selling my story to the daily rangers.


----------



## david g

gally said:


> Haha! I'll await my sample before selling my story to the daily rangers.


You will be waiting a while :lol:


----------



## gally

Haha! I'll PM you after the cup win, i'm sure you'll be in a cracking mood and drunk I hope.


----------



## p3asa

I don't think Kayal dived but more rode the tackle. However I think his actions when he got up and gestured to Fleck didn't help.

In fact if anything Kayal was "too honest", he hit Steve Davis in the 2nd half and the ref as usual never saw it but Kayal knew it and by the time he had got to the 18yard line and could still see Davis down he put the ball out for a shy for Davis to get attention.
Don't think I've ever seen that at an old firm game before.

The ref just had a right stinker.


----------



## gerz1873

Kayal dived, Naismith dived but the point is Naismith got 2nd yellow for it and Kayal got Fleck booked :thumb:
:lol: at the Rangers management showing true colours whos manager got a ban today and will get another soon  Oh and did Lemmon use the 'N' word if this is proved :wave: Double :lol: at Rangers team falling apart 2 games in hand 5 points behind and last OF game at home :thumb:


----------



## gally

You kind of let the other Rangers fans in this thread down, Gerz.

No need to be so close minded, we both love our teams but you're a little too biased even for a decent banter.


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> You kind of let the other Rangers fans in this thread down, Gerz.
> 
> No need to be so close minded, we both love our teams but you're a little too biased even for a decent banter.


Close minded did you read spitfires ditty a few pages back? I must have missed your condemnation of HIS thread but hes a tim thats right. Btw its a forum I will put my views on it even if you try to snip at me did you have friends at school?


----------



## gally

Can you tell me which one?

Spitfire also condemmed Lennon, i'm yet to see you in this thread say a bad word about your team, find no fault. It's the whole point of a good debate, seeing each others sides.

I'm not sniping mate I just don't see the need to be so biased towards your own team, are you that diehard/staunch that you can't even admit that we were the better team?

Do you hate us that much? I feel like i'm reading Rangers media everytime you post. I just ome in for a bit of banter.

I have lots of friends, possibly due to the way I conduct myself.


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> Can you tell me which one?
> 
> I am assuming that you fishing with this comment, so i shall not bite.
> 
> Spitfire also condemmed Lennon, i'm yet to see you in this thread say a bad word about your team, find no fault. It's the whole point of a good debate, seeing each others sides.
> 
> Read my post about Naismith, this contradicts ^ your claim
> 
> I'm not sniping mate I just don't see the need to be so biased towards your own team, are you that diehard/staunch that you can't even admit that we were the better team?
> 
> I have not made any claim that MY team deserved to win so make of that what you will, you seem to put your own slant on anything I post
> 
> Do you hate us that much? I feel like i'm reading Rangers media everytime you post. I just ome in for a bit of banter.
> 
> It's a Rangers thread or did I misread the title?
> 
> I have lots of friends, possibly due to the way I conduct myself.


Do you misunderstand what your 'friends' say all the time too


----------



## gally

That's not a bad word about your team, you just admited he dived, gardly condemming.

I'm not saying you said your team deserved to win you've just never said, "we were poor, we should have kept our discipline, Celtic deserved to win"

I'm sure it pains you to admit that, which is fair enough. I don't mind admitting when Rangers are the better team, I never have.

Again, I better go back to the detailing threads as this is clearly a Rangers only one.


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> That's not a bad word about your team, you just admited he dived, gardly condemming.
> 
> Its certainly not praising is it ?
> 
> I'm not saying you said your team deserved to win you've just never said, "we were poor, we should have kept our discipline, Celtic deserved to win"
> 
> Ok if it means that much to you what I think about the game I have thought all along that Rangers were poor going forward in the replay and were on the receiving end of some poor decisions from the ref ( many booking were merited) this contributed to the frustration that Boogie showed and he can expect a lenghty ban for putting his hand on the ref and deservedly so.
> 
> I'm sure it pains you to admit that, which is fair enough. I don't mind admitting when Rangers are the better team, I never have.
> 
> I look to my team and they were very poor and didnt deserve to win the game :thumb:
> 
> Again, I better go back to the detailing threads as this is clearly a Rangers only one.


Ok you are in a cream puff at the minute I understand this but read at your own perusal, thanks kindly Gerz


----------



## gally

Lols my apologies mate.


----------



## gerz1873

No need pal, I know im biased but as I say I look at my own team and when they are poor I do not hesitate to say it. I might not post it on here but as for the way things are at the mo I have been sick to the back teeth of Walters tactics of playing 1 up front and sitting too deep because of Davie Weirs lack of pace


----------



## gally

Without gloating, as I have a lot of mates who are gers fans, it must frustrate the hell out of you guys.

I can imagine the last thing you want to do is post about it, you make a fair point mate.

I've been there remember!


----------



## gerz1873

Its frustrating yes but even more so is the fact that Walter will not change his tactics for the cup final and last league game. Its also frustrating because Walter has done a magnificent job since he came back, when the club was on its knees. I dont want to be scathing or anything just wish he would have a go at your mob and then we could gage where each team is playing an open game. I think it makes it easier for celtic to force mistakes from us when the game is played in our half and then capitalise on the as you have done in the last 3 or 4 game


----------



## stevie_m

I hope Super Ally chins that b*stard Lennon !


----------



## RRobert

^^ Super Ally *MBE*


----------



## gally

stevie_m said:


> I hope Super Ally chins that b*stard Lennon !


I see school's out.


----------



## stevie_m

gally said:


> I see school's out.


Try again...

I won't lie that being beaten by Celtic doesn't hurt but I really do hate Neil Lennon with every bone in my body and it isn't because he your manager. The man as a person isn't my cut of tea.

Never really bought into the whole "you support Rangers so you have to hate Celtic", You won't hear me say anything bad about Big Billy, Tommy Burns or even Wee Jinky.

What I will say is that it takes alot to really **** off Ally.

Oh and by the way I think Kyle Lafferty is a useless big pr*ck


----------



## cavyredtop

we are the people we are the people we are the people we are the people


----------



## spitfire

cavyredtop said:


> we are the people we are the people we are the people we are the people


I'll join in with that We are the people. We are the peeeeeeopooole. Now can anyone tell me what it means:lol:


----------



## gerz1873

spitfire said:


> I'll join in with that We are the people. We are the peeeeeeopooole. Now can anyone tell me what it means:lol:


Why are you so concerned about Rangers and all things about Rangers? Google is your friend :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

gerz1873 said:


> Why are you so concerned about Rangers and all things about Rangers? Google is your friend :thumb:


Why do you think I'm concerned about rangers and all things Rangers? Would you rather I didn't post in this thread? If I had wanted to google I would have. I prefer to ask you guys cause google doesn't give opinions and have a chat.


----------



## RRobert

Psalm 95:7


----------



## Grizzle

RRobert said:


> Psalm 95:7


Superb :thumb::lol:


----------



## gerz1873

spitfire said:


> Why do you think I'm concerned about rangers and all things Rangers? Would you rather I didn't post in this thread? If I had wanted to google I would have. I prefer to ask you guys cause google doesn't give opinions and have a chat.


You like to talk about Rangers and all things Rangers alot rather than your own team. Post where you like mate and if you wanted an explaination of the phrase i would have thought that google would give you a unbiased answer, rather than a big bad Rangers fans opinion on it thats all


----------



## spitfire

gerz1873 said:


> You like to talk about Rangers and all things Rangers alot rather than your own team. Post where you like mate and if you wanted an explaination of the phrase i would have thought that google would give you a unbiased answer, *rather than a big bad Rangers fans opinion* on it thats all


Aw don't be hard on yourself I'm sure you're not that bad. Misguided maybe, but not bad. lol. Ok so it's something to do with a Psalm. It beginning to dawn on me that due to a lack of a straight answer it's not something you gers fans want to give an answer to, so I'll just drop it.

So Gerz, did you see any of this weekends games? Can anyone tell me how Papac is? Was it just concusion? I'm please with our result. Too good goals from Commons in what was a pretty flat performance. I guess that was inevitable after the exertions of midweek.
I saw big Bartleys goal. He looks like he could be a good player when he settles in. Fancy selling him to the tic.


----------



## gerz1873

mate Bartley looks a good player I doubt we will be able to keep him after his loan is up . I watched the game on tv today and Rangers were poor but squeaky bum time is upon us and results are the only thing from now on. In saying that I hope we get our injured players back soon so we can think about some good performances . Not heard how Papac is nothing on Follow Follow but he has had bad luck with head injuries before so hope all is well btw nice touch from you to enquire how he is :thumb:


----------



## p3asa

I thought the team were rank rotten today and far too scared to get physical in case the mhedia jumped on the bandwagon yet again.
I haven't a clue what Edu gets paid for apart from strolling about the midfield.
Having said all that, the amount of first team players out is frightening and the fact we couldn't even fill the subs bench shows just how much we are stretched.
A win is a win and right now it doesn't matter how we get the 3 points.
Hopefully we can beat Kilmarnock at the weekend and bring it back to 2 point in it with a game in hand. 
I can't see Smith losing again in the final league game against celtic.


----------



## spitfire

gerz1873 said:


> mate Bartley looks a good player I doubt we will be able to keep him after his loan is up . I watched the game on tv today and Rangers were poor but squeaky bum time is upon us and results are the only thing from now on. In saying that I hope we get our injured players back soon so we can think about some good performances . Not heard how Papac is nothing on Follow Follow but *he has had bad luck with head injuries before so hope all is well* btw nice touch from you to enquire how he is :thumb:


I don't like to see players go down like he did. It usually means it's serious, and given his history I was a bit concerned for him. Even concussion for him isn't good. 
Your right, at this stage it's all about results. If I'm honest I think you'll see it through till the end of the season without loosing which means we don't win the league. Getting some of your players back is going to be a factor though. As for celtic though I'm still concerned we're not scoring enough goals that our general play and possession probably deserves. It's going down to the wire this year I think.


----------



## billyp

spitfire said:


> I'll join in with that We are the people. We are the peeeeeeopooole. Now can anyone tell me what it means:lol:


I remember asking my auld man where this had came from and he told me that it was from either of the following 2 
one was that it did indeed start from a hymn and in the 50s and 60s this was brought to the holy arena of Ibrox from church goers that were fans and the other one was that at govan during the strikes at the shipyards during same period it was a well versed union phrase at the strike meetings and being nearby you could understand this making it's way into Ibrox from there, don't know if they are true but they kinda make sense


----------



## Bratwurst

Good to see the good young talent committing themselves to McCoist and Rangers for the next few years!

Ness, not only recently signed for 2 years, he then changed his mind and made it 4 not long after. Wylde is about to sign and Hutton signs on for another 3.

Now hoping we can get some of the more established players to extend their deals and show some faith in Ally the same way these young guys have...


----------



## p3asa

We obviously don't look at it the same way. 

All I see when the young kids / stars sign for longer periods isn't commitment to the club rather than the club ensuring they will get a bigger ££££ deal if anyone wants them.

I could imagine Bain saying to Ness (knowing fine well that the big clubs are sniffing around) sign an extension now or your current one won't be renewed.

It makes sound business sense. Especially if the kids are still developing and will contribute.

Danny Wilson had just signed a contract extension if I remember correctly before he signed for Liverpool.


----------



## Bratwurst

Would you prefer they left for next to nothing then?

If Wilson hadn't signed would we have got the millions for him that we did?

Lets face it, Rangers are now a selling club and if that means rear talent and lose some to 'bigger' clubs then so be it, as long as we can have some sort of success in Europe (considering the money leagues!) and continued success in Scotland, I don't really care how we do it.

Why was Murray Park built?


----------



## p3asa

EH?!?!? You have taken my post the wrong way. 
Of course I don't want them to leave for nothing, I'm more than glad they have signed extensions but you reckon it is due to loyalty and the forthcoming McCoist as new manager. 
I just think it is good common business sense on both parties and nothing to do with loyalty.


----------



## Grizzle

p3asa said:


> EH?!?!? You have taken my post the wrong way.
> Of course I don't want them to leave for nothing, I'm more than glad they have signed extensions but you reckon it is due to loyalty and the forthcoming McCoist as new manager.
> I just think it is good common business sense on both parties and nothing to do with loyalty.


Dont listen to him mate he's away with the lady boys of Bangkok


----------



## Bratwurst

Ahhhh I see , sorry, I thought... well you know.

I still do think that certainly in the youngsters cases its out of loyalty and being brought up inside the club, but yeah the senior ones are probs mainly out for the loot. As can be seen by a person having a contract nearly ending and suddenly they play a bit 

It's not true about the ladyboys is it? 

I jest :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Good result tonight for you guys. Could have sneaked a win but for a fantastic save.


----------



## gerz1873

p3asa said:


> We obviously don't look at it the same way.
> 
> All I see when the young kids / stars sign for longer periods isn't commitment to the club rather than the club ensuring they will get a bigger ££££ deal if anyone wants them.
> 
> I could imagine Bain saying to Ness (knowing fine well that the big clubs are sniffing around) sign an extension now or your current one won't be renewed.
> 
> It makes sound business sense. Especially if the kids are still developing and will contribute.
> 
> Danny Wilson had just signed a contract extension if I remember correctly before he signed for Liverpool.


Your post doesnt make sense to me. You say, Bain might say sign an extension now or your current one won't be renewed. The power is all with the player nowadays running down contracts to get a bigger deal due to the Bosman ie no transfer fee payed out by the buying club thus more wages or having say 12 or 18 months left on their contracts


----------



## p3asa

Yeah that is true but the power is only with the player if they are a good attractive buy with potential. 

Say Kyle Hutton for example had 12 months to go and Bain offered him the same £££ for another 3 years, yes Hutton could easily say the power is with him and refuse to sign and run down his contract. This like you say would give him better wages at a new club as there wouldn't be a transfer fee but what happens come the end of the 12 months and nobody has taken him? Bain then goes back to him and offers a fraction of what he had originally offered. 

Its all about supply and demand.


----------



## JJ_

That is one boy I can't stand. Mr Bain. RANK RANK RANK


----------



## gerz1873

p3asa said:


> Yeah that is true but the power is only with the player if they are a good attractive buy with potential.
> 
> Say Kyle Hutton for example had 12 months to go and Bain offered him the same £££ for another 3 years, yes Hutton could easily say the power is with him and refuse to sign and run down his contract. This like you say would give him better wages at a new club as there wouldn't be a transfer fee but what happens come the end of the 12 months and nobody has taken him? Bain then goes back to him and offers a fraction of what he had originally offered.
> 
> Its all about supply and demand.


You are right about supply and demand, every player will know their worth ( agents role too ) and will conduct contract negotiations accordingly. Watp


----------



## p3asa

Couple of things from the game yesterday.
Didn't think it was a penalty that Foster gave away as both players had their feet up at face height.
Jelavic was hauled to the ground by a Kilmarnock player when it would have been easier to score but nothing given.










This incident was spoken about by Smith and most callers that phoned in to Radio Clyde on the way home home from the game, so obviously a contentious issue considering the calibre of penalty Muir had already given.

So how did the BBC highlights portray the Jelavic penalty claim? 
Not even a mention. Although they did show (several times) a later claim from Killie with a Lafferty challenge in the box!!!

Never mind, it was a great 3 points at the end of the day.


----------



## RRobert

http://www.etims.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3143

Haa haa haa  

Am defo ordering mine !


----------



## RRobert

http://m.stv.tv/sport/football/scot...35208-thompson-fears-celtic-fixture-disaster/ is there nothing that can be done for the poor wee souls??

GTF


----------



## Bratwurst

etims ?!?!

They go on about how they're not liked and everyone else is against them. No wonder, calling yourselves that.


----------



## Bratwurst

Thems the breaks Lennon, if you draw the ties you get replays. If you have bad weather you get replays. If you are successful and get far in various competitions, you play more games. You're always saying how you have such a good squad... well that's what it's for. We've been hit with horrible pile-ups the past few years and get no help from anyone, so deal with it.


----------



## gally

It was thomson that said he was worried not Lennon. Remember Smith having a heart attack about the SFA making them play lots of games at the end of the europa cup season?

Managers complain, all of them do.

Oh and are you sure you guys are allowed to talk about Celtic in this thread?


----------



## Bratwurst

Thomson, Lennon, wee fannybaws Brown, they're all Celtic.

Oh **** I'm talking about them again. 

Celtic? WTF are Celtic?


----------



## gally

Who?


----------



## RRobert

gally said:


> ........... Remember Smith having a heart attack about the SFA making them play lots of games at the end of the europa cup season?


eh, thats my point. shoe on the other foot?

the trappings of success.


----------



## spitfire

I don't hear any complaints, just answering questions and stating a point. Don't get your knickers in a twist wee people.


----------



## RRobert

^^ whos complaining about complaining?


----------



## RRobert

ICT v Sellick

Thompson "Our preparation has certainly been hampered," said Thompson. "We travelled up on Saturday and had to come back down yesterday [Sunday], a lot of travelling on a bus.

"We're flying back up tomorrow [Tuesday] night, so hopefully that will save their legs a little bit."

saved their legs, was he making them walk?


----------



## David

put this next to the fire to keep the kids away :lol:

http://www.etims.net/images/I-am-Neil-Lennon-jpeg.jpg


----------



## spitfire

RRobert said:


> ICT v Sellick
> 
> Thompson "Our preparation has certainly been hampered," said Thompson. "We travelled up on Saturday and had to come back down yesterday [Sunday], a lot of travelling on a bus.
> 
> "We're flying back up tomorrow [Tuesday] night, so hopefully that will save their legs a little bit."
> 
> saved their legs, was he making them walk?


I think he said walk on walk on but wee chick young didn't understand :lol:


----------



## gerz1873

spitfire said:


> I think he said walk on walk on but wee chick young didn't understand :lol:


Chick doesnt support Liverpool thats why he doesnt understand :lol:


----------



## David

Diouf takes his SLR through the hand car wash


----------



## JJ_

David said:


> Diouf takes his SLR through the hand car wash


I never realised diouff was fifty cent too! he is a busy man:devil:


----------



## gally

FPMSL at that picture!


----------



## David

def. diouf and NOT fifty pence :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

Whats with the finger gestures? were they formally joiners and got chopped off? lol


----------



## Clark @ PB

David said:


> Diouf takes his SLR through the hand car wash


Wasn't Diouf that put it there,it was his mate that dropped it off for him


----------



## RRobert

clicky


----------



## Spoony

I'll be back in 50mins... going to show the gers how to take free kicks! An almighty task ahead in the 2nd half.


----------



## spitfire

Young Wylde had a good game. One for the future I think.


----------



## dalecyt

total disgrace that first half

get that bawbag edu to feck aswell,useless idiot


----------



## JJ_

edu had a terrible game, he just looks out of it just now as if he can't cope.


----------



## david g

I feel sorry for Davis and Edu to be honest ,Edu has Davie Weir behind him and i think that plays on his mind that he has to be a box to box player and cover for Weir lack of pace 
As for Davis he gets the ball and has one person in front of him to play it to when Rangers play with a lone striker ,and nobody around him to take the pressure off ,a lone striker against 2 centre halfs ffs 
I stopped going to see them due to Smiths negative tactics ,we get toi a European Final and dont have a pop at goal 

What has happened to a good old 4-4-2 ? It doesnt matter about getting a draw last week away from home ,PSV must have been rubbing their hands last night when they saw 5 at the back again


----------



## gally

I thought you guys were playing 5 at the back last night! Crazy!

I mean at home when you must score after a 0-0 draw away, no way big laff was going to be a decent target last night! Crazy!

You'll probably win on Sunday and everything will be rosey though. 

I think he'll play jellyfish, Doof, and naisy upfront on Sunday.


----------



## Bratwurst

Wee Wylde impressed me last night with his running at them and getting a fair few good balls in - just a shame no-one could do anything with them. If only some others in the team were willing to drive at the opposition...
Lafferty had a good game I thought, ran his heart out, chased lost balls and ended up getting possession back. Shame he got carried off. Anyone know how he is?
Edu seems to be similar to Whittaker in that as soon as he gets a boo, he just bottles it and is then too scared to get in the play.
Davis was everywhere and can't fault his effort, just a shame it was covering for other people when he's more suited to creating things.
When Weir was taken off for Naismith I thought we looked more comfortable at the back with Boogie and Bartley. Wish we could have Bartley for next season and say bye to Davie Weir. He's been a great player for us, but his body has caught up with him now.
Diouf came on in place of Laff, yet sat deeper than the entire front line and midfield. I understand he's keen to get on the ball and all that, but ffs get up the park where you can actually cause some problems for the opposition.
Shame we're out, but we did well to get there.
Hope we can hold the ball a bit better than that come Sunday and maybe have a bit more drive about us.
WATP.


----------



## gerz1873

I was really pleased with our 2nd half performance, see what happens when we play 20yards further up the park and press teams? Davis looked the player I always thought he was and Naisy looked sharp too. Pity about the injuries to Lafferty and Bartley hope the will be back sooner than later. Btw Walter ffs play the same formation on Sunday ie 2nd half last night and we can show septic's midfield the real Rangers


----------



## JJ_

Did anyone else noticed how deep diouf was last night? 

I don't mean baw deep.


----------



## p3asa

JJ_ said:


> Did anyone else noticed how deep diouf was last night?
> 
> I don't mean baw deep.


Him and Edu seemed to swap positions quite a bit.


----------



## JJ_

p3asa said:


> Him and Edu seemed to swap positions quite a bit.


I noticed that, diouf trys to help edu with placement and trying to help him where he should be, but for whatever reason he seems to have lost confidence.

Dunno why cos his birdy is amazin. I mean unreal.


----------



## stevie_m

Edu is a useless b******. whats the point of a midfielder who cannot trap a ball or pass a ball with one touch.


----------



## Clark @ PB

stevie_m said:


> Edu is a useless b******. whats the point of a midfielder who cannot trap a ball or pass a ball with one touch.


That's the spirit!

Edu has shown he has what it takes - he just has zero confidence right now and the fact that he seems to have become the new whipping boy isn't going to help.


----------



## stevie_m

I'd rather give Fleck the chance to spread his wings, rather than put him on the wings.


Have to say I'm really enjoying watching Wlyde cross the ball in.


----------



## Grizzle

sums Celtic up today at the end......


Well done Rangers fantastic and level headed  

WATP!!!


----------



## raitkens83

Well done to the boys, Played well and well deserved.:thumb:

WATP!!!!


----------



## billyp

well done bears cracking game and a well deserved win and ilove that post at the tic end


----------



## stevie_m

Have to say Jellyfish's goal did have a heart in the throat moment.

Some amount of spin on that ball to take it into the goal.


----------



## gerz1873

Well done Rangers deserved to win the game battled for everything and despite the ref being worse than the last game against ceptic :thumb::lol:


----------



## RRobert

*FOR SALE:
*​
60,000 green cotton t shirts with screen print Depeche Mode lyrics on rear and "Treble winners 2011" on front. No longer required.

contact *[email protected] *


----------



## gerz1873

No McGregor , No Bartley, No McCulloch, No hope given, No money, No feckin bother, No surrender !


----------



## gerz1873

FOR SALE : Celtic branded radio, volume fine, bass fine but treble fecked
Contact getitriteupye.com


----------



## JJ_

Its a funny thing. Don't think we played particularly well at times yet we were successful. I would say celtic had their moments but the few times they had positive possession came from Rangers actually losing the ball not them taking it. 

In saying that some of the decisions made by the ref was poor. 

Quite disappointing the way some of the celtic players dived in with the tackles, bit dangerous to say the least.


----------



## wedgie

Congratulations to Rangers on their win today.The gers wanted it more and deserved to lift the cup on Walters last trip to hampden.

YNWA


----------



## gerz1873

wedgie said:


> Congratulations to Rangers on their win today.The gers wanted it more and deserved to lift the cup on Walters last trip to hampden.
> 
> YNWA


Very gratious of you mate well done to you :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

*The goals*


----------



## billyp

all in blue were immense and although lafferty has taken a pounding by bears i thought he had a great shift today, playing with quick wide players today was major as it limited their wing backs and they never really looked anywhere near as dangerous as recent games think our corner count was like 10-3
signed goalpost loyal


----------



## stevie_m

Weiss coming on changed the game for us.


----------



## spitfire

No complaints here. Rangers deserved the win. We just didn't get going. To many players not firing on all cylinders. We can play much better than this.


----------



## gally

spitfire said:


> No complaints here. Rangers deserved the win. We just didn't get going. To many players not firing on all cylinders. We can play much better than this.


Agreed, we didn't turn up and Rangers did.

Well played guys, definitely deserved the win.


----------



## David

Clark @ PB said:


> Wasn't Diouf that put it there,it was his mate that dropped it off for him


i know, the guy who loves to name-drop all the peoples cars he has raped over the years, mainly arsenal players :lol:


----------



## RRobert




----------



## GolfFanBoy

I forgot all about him :lol:


----------



## RRobert

picked on again

he puts the "c*nt" in "c*ntankerous"!! 

*does he just like the view from there better or what?


----------



## Grizzle

His mouth is going to land him in serious hot water and quite rightly so all things aside he's a good man to man manager, his hot head is overshadowing it though.


----------



## Deanoecosse

Grizzle said:


> His mouth is going to land him in serious hot water and quite rightly so all things aside he's a good man to man manager, his hot head is overshadowing it though.


He's just a FUD, end of.


----------



## David

media did well to word it to a "disagreement" and played it all down

imagine it was Rangers, probably try & twist it to sectatian ramblings from sir walter or something ridiculous, Lennon should be getting fined for this, being sent to the stands during a friendly is embarresing for both him and his club


----------



## stevie_m

Grizzle said:


> *|His mouth is going to land him in serious hot water* and quite rightly so all things aside he's a good man to man manager, his hot head is overshadowing it though.


it already did ... He got the guy the jail. Even though Lennons mouth was writing cheques his ar$e couldnt cash


----------



## gerz1873

Lemmon is an ork


----------



## David




----------



## Bratwurst

So the debt's gone UP by 2 million?!?!?

WTF. Even after all this cutting of wages and selling people...

I think the buy-out could be off now...


----------



## david g

Where did you see that ?


----------



## Bratwurst

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/12932160.stm


----------



## david g

Ffs


----------



## Bratwurst

Mind you, there's been speculation that Murray had dropped his already very low asking price so I'm hoping he's known about it in advance and and it won't be too big a problem.

What do you make of this buy-out?

I'm in two minds. We need the cash, no question there... I just don't know anything about the guy, no-one seems to, and that worries me a wee bit. More worried about this Ellis character being a property magnate. He better not try and flog of Murray Park or Ibrox!


----------



## JJ_

Heard that Murray park is on prime land for building. No need for it to be there IMHO. It's a business and if they can setup somewhere else for less then I would be in favour. Football players in general get far too many luxuries for what they do. Training somewhere less high end makes no difference to their footballing ability


----------



## Bratwurst

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind if Murray Park relocates, I just don't want it sold off and not replaced... especially not now when it's turning out a string of very good young players that we need right now, and will do for the foreseeable.


----------



## JJ_

I don't see them doing that but the sfa with their ideas of reducing ticket prices and league reconstruction. Its a difficult time thats for sure. 

To be honest I don't know what they were thinking building in Milngavie anyway, yes it's out the way but it holds an awful lot of land which would be worth quite a considerable amount. Taking into account the fairways estate across the road is quite tightly packed and they receive good money for the houses. 

I think a newer approach and business mind is needed for ibrox, someone with entrepreneurial frame of mind. 

The only way I ever get asked to buy a ticket is through email which they have to have in the first place. They do not market effectively at all and they need someone who can - its big money outwith winning trophies. 

Sharing the training ground with other teams, training the young kids, use murray park as a high end training camp. The facilities are amazing but there is also a lot of opportunities being missed, churn up money. I just have a feeling like murray and his entourage have never had to churn up serious cash under pressure and he is struggling to come up with ideas to do so. All bain knows it selling players and getting us into trouble, with his perma-tan - he is a joke of an accountant especially what he would be earning. He has no right to sit next to walter, its never the **** of an accountant who goes. Get him replaced with city boys, people who have something to prove. 

A new buyer and a global marketing campaign would be the way I would go first. We have global support and we need to make money from them. Anyway they need to pay me for more ideas :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

The debt has come down,not up!

Good old BBC at their best.


----------



## stevie_m

Clark @ PB said:


> The debt has come down,not up!
> 
> Good old BBC at their best.


Very true ... dont job at the first figures you see on the page ... read a bit further down and it clearly states its down to 22million


----------



## allan1888

I thought what it was saying was that at the current time the debt is around 29 million, but come June it should be down to 22 million.


----------



## *Das*

I'd just like to say.

GOODIE, GOODIE, GOODIE, GOODIE,


----------



## Spoony

Well, a slip up the day! Whats the story with averageknobs charges?

I actually went to the Dumbarton vs Alloa game today. Unfortunately we drew after being ahead twice.


----------



## *Das*

Word on the street is its likely to be dropped. New 3 year deal suggests he's sticking by UTD for sticking by him. Hopefully it will be all sorted before the end of this season and we get some nice fat cheque from a Premiership team.


----------



## David

JJ_ said:


> Heard that Murray park is on prime land for building. No need for it to be there IMHO. It's a business and if they can setup somewhere else for less then I would be in favour. Football players in general get far too many luxuries for what they do. Training somewhere less high end makes no difference to their footballing ability


Murray Park has one of the best youth development systems within Britain so i would be swayed to try and keep murray park if possible


----------



## Bratwurst

Does anyone know the story behind these mad 6pm kick offs?

I think we'll see one of the lowest ever crowds at an SPL game tonight since its also on ESPN. I mean even folk in Perth who finish work at five are going to find it hard to get out, home and ready for the game, and get to their seat for KO, never mind folk from Glasgow FFS.

The SPL and SFA are too busy worrying about some daft songs 'ruining' the game and then they go and make decisions like these...

Fannies need to concentrate on THE GAME first and any peripheral stuff later.


----------



## Shug

They are televised and so aren't allowed on at same time as champions league/europa cup games.


----------



## Bratwurst

Ah right, cheers Shug. :thumb:

Still odd though... ESPN will still get their Scottish audience and also, it's their channel to show their own stuff. 

The SPL and SFA should have told them to GTF.


----------



## Clark @ PB

So who wants to break the good news to the green side?


----------



## Bratwurst

I distinctly remembering the Tic telling us to stop complaining about fixture congestion a few years back... well the shoe's on the other foot now.

Imagine it if they'd had even the slightest wee European run this season 

I know we had a dreadful winter, but surely something can be done earlier in the season? Maybe play a few more midweek games to make space later in the calendar if required?


----------



## Clark @ PB

Murray Agrees Rangers Sale


----------



## Bratwurst

Great, but I won't celebrating until it's signed and sealed.

Cheers Clark, nice pleasant postage


----------



## gally

Isn't the tax bill still going to be the deciding point?


----------



## Shug

Clark @ PB said:


> Murray Agrees Rangers Sale


Thank god! There was a real risk that the SPL may have become dangerously competitive if things carried on as they were.
At least now rangers can go back to buying the title and increasing the monotony and tedium of scottish football year after year after year after year.......


----------



## Clark @ PB

gally said:


> Isn't the tax bill still going to be the deciding point?


So you lot hoped


----------



## gally

You're getting me mixed up for the fanboi's in their Celtic Jim Jams I couldn't care.

It's all good. Not that I wouldn't like to see your team end up down the pan but we both know that was never going to happen.

Long way to go this season never mind next!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Yeah i know, I can't decide if I'd ever want to see Celtic go bust - on the one hand it would be utterly hilarious but I think i'd miss the rivalry (or should that be pure hatred? :lol too much.. I _think_...


----------



## gally

Loller! Little to much! 

How about instead of making me eat bait, you type up some more write ups huh!


----------



## *Das*

Wonder where hes going to get the £5m year on year from? Hes only got £20m of assets, give it 3 years and your back where you are right now, mind you thats if you make 3 years when the tax bill comes through.......


----------



## RRobert

We're skint, got a thread bare squad and staring the abyss in the face ( as others keep reminding us) but you ^^ know what ? We're still miles a head of you, and all the rest of the teams that are closingbthe gap. Says more about them than us. 

Celtic fans too, "oh we're miles better than rangers, look at our wonderful players compared to them, we've spent this that and the other, debt!! You're going under" well despite all that ( and u maybe right) youre not cruising this at all are you ??

Champions & top of the league ( for a day at least just now :lol


----------



## Shug

How much did rangers spend on their current squad, as a matter of interest?
I'm willing to bet its still millions ahead of everyone bar celtic.


----------



## Bratwurst

Last nights team and going totally on memory so might be a bit out with the figures...

MrGregor - MP
Papac - 500k
Weir - Free
Boogie - 2.5m
Whittaker - 2.5m
Wylde - MP
Davis - 3m
Edu - 2m
Naismith - 1m
Laff - 3.5m
Jela - 4m

subs used

Fleck - MP
Ness - MP

(MP=Murray park, so free)

Total - 19m




The Tic (don't care too much for them so this might be a bit out)

Foster/Forster fozzy (am no a) bear, whatever - Loan
Izzaqueerie - don't know - 3 flatbreads, a chilli pepper and some brylcreme
Majstorovic - Free?
Rogne - Free?
Wilson- 0.5m?
Commons - ~0.5m?
Ledley - Free
Brown - 4m?
Maloney - 3m?
Hooper - 2.5m?
Stokes - 1m

Total - 11.5m + those South American food goods and hair product.





While the Rangers XI I have is well more 'expensive' than the Cetlic one, I reckon if I was to try and tot up the other squad players we might end up pretty even.  Maybe the likes of Juarez etc bringing it up quite quickly...

No offence intended to Honduran members of the DW community 



Edit: Sorry, put Boogie in the team and he's injured. I should have known, I watched the effing game. Which we won. 2 nil. We went top of the league after that...


----------



## Clark @ PB

Shug said:


> How much did rangers spend on their current squad, as a matter of interest?
> I'm willing to bet its still millions ahead of everyone bar celtic.


That's obvious is it not


----------



## Shug

Clark @ PB said:


> That's obvious is it not


Yes, but it seems to have escaped some:


> We're skint, got a thread bare squad and staring the abyss in the face ( as others keep reminding us) but you ^^ know what ? We're still miles a head of you, and all the rest of the teams that are closingbthe gap. Says more about them than us.


----------



## Bratwurst

Bartley - Loan
Diouf - Loan
Foster - Loan
Broadfoot - Free
McCulloch - 2m?
Healy - Free
Weiss - Loan
Hutton - MP
Cole - MP
Alexander - Free?
Kerkar - ?

Gers 2m



Tic

Jaurez - 3m?
HInkel - is he still there? - 2m
Forrest - graduate
McGinn - ?
Cha du ray - Free?
Ki sung yung? - 2m?
Samaras - ? (A few mill maybe?)
Mulgrew - Free?
Loovens - 2m
McCourt - No much

Tic Min. 9m

Evens out quite nicely...


----------



## Bratwurst

Sorry, I misread that post, you were comparing Rangers and Tic with the others - Sorry I thought you were comparing us to each other... :wall:

All that time wasted thinking of them horrible tic-ists. Ten minutes of my life wasted thinking about the dark side. :wall:


----------



## RRobert

Rangers last night

* 01 McGregor - Youth 1998
* 03 Weir - Free 2007
* 05 Papac - £0.45m 2006
* 12 Foster - Loan 2010
* 16 Whittaker - £2m 2007
* 39 Wylde - Youth 2007
* 07 Edu - £2.6m 2008
* 08 Davis - £3m 2008
* 11 Lafferty - £.25m 2008
* 14 Naismith - £1.9m 2008
* 18 Jelavic - £4m 2010

used subs

Fleck - Youth 2007
Ness - Youth 2007

exclucing Jelavic in 2010 there has been little serious cash input for at least 3 years ( two of which we won the championships) . Diouf, Weiss, Bartley,Healey, loan, loan, loan, free.


----------



## RRobert

Shug said:


> How much did rangers spend on their current squad, as a matter of interest?
> I'm willing to bet its still millions ahead of everyone bar celtic.


of course it is, because WE ARRRA PEEPEL :lol::lol:

can we have a whip round for our poor edinburgh ( and beyond) cousins?


----------



## Shug

RRobert said:


> of course it is, because WE ARRRA PEEPEL :lol::lol:
> 
> can we have a whip round for our poor edinburgh ( and beyond) cousins?


No need yet. Fortunately for hearts, Rangers have made our books look quite good :lol:


----------



## RRobert

another football accountant :thumb:

cos lets not forget, cash flow means trophies - not !



Shug said:


> No need yet. Fortunately for hearts, Rangers have made our books look quite good :lol:


----------



## gally

Walter has still spent more money than Celtic have in the same amount of time he's been back.

I was shocked to learn that not so long ago.


----------



## Shug

RRobert said:


> another football accountant :thumb:
> 
> cos lets not forget, cash flow means trophies !


Are you saying rangers would be as successful as they have been on the same budget as aberdeen, or dun utd or hearts? I find it hard to accept even the most die hard blue nose could seriously believe that.
Besides, we have better pies. And we all know thats what really matters.


----------



## RRobert

Shug said:


> Are you saying rangers would be as successful as they have been on the same budget as aberdeen, or dun utd or hearts? I find it hard to accept even the most die hard blue nose could seriously believe that.
> Besides, we have better pies. And we all know thats what really matters.


where the **** did i say that????

am saying, i go the match to watch my team for 90mins of football. not worry about balance sheets.
_
!oh my club are in less debt than your club"_


----------



## Bratwurst

Aye, but you don't have hot wee dancing burds with big bouncy knockers 
Hot women FTW


----------



## RRobert

back of the net


----------



## Shug

RRobert said:


> back of the net


You are joking right?
Thats right up there with 'reds and co'
:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Not sure that's the current crop...
There's 2 in particular that are just stunning :argie:
Mon the flange.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Neds and Co more like!


----------



## Clark @ PB

I should point out this wee fact aswell - At this moment in time, despite our debt, Rangers are 1 of only 4 clubs in the UK operating at a profit.


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice factoid Clark :thumb:

Do you know who the others are?


----------



## Clark @ PB

Aye, Man U, Man City and Chelsea! :lol:

No idea mate, I just heard it on talk sport the other day there


----------



## Shug

wee_green_mini said:


> Nice factoid Clark :thumb:
> 
> Do you know who the others are?


Probably Caley Thistle and I think Motherwell (maybe no any more tho). Dunno about the other.


----------



## gally

Arsenal, spurs?

Think that was a recent take on things anyway.


----------



## RRobert

Clark @ PB said:


> I should point out this wee fact aswell - At this moment in time, despite our debt, Rangers are 1 of only 4 clubs in the UK operating at a profit.


so the wee, ah, am sorry, _*other*_ teams win hee haw and cannae turn a profit?

we are the loyal, the spreadsheet loyal!! (sing ya buggers):lol:


----------



## Grizzle

RRobert said:


> so the wee, ah, am sorry, _*other*_ teams win hee haw and cannae turn a profit?
> 
> we are the loyal, the spreadsheet loyal!! (sing ya buggers):lol:


" am a singing boss, am a singing"


----------



## Bratwurst

RRobert said:


> the spreadsheet loyal!!


:lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## p3asa

On a Rangers theme, I see Kirk Broadfoot got his BMW M3 vinyl wrapped matt black.


----------



## David

p3asa said:


> On a Rangers theme, I see Kirk Broadfoot got his BMW M3 vinyl wrapped matt black.


used to be white didnt it?

i used to see him at silverburn tesco filling up, his neck tattoo makes me cringe everytime i see him


----------



## p3asa

Yeah it was white. 
I had a good look over it and you can still see the white at a few of the folds. 
Plus some of the edges are coming away already!!!

He has a sticker on his back window with the company that did it. I'm going to take a closer look at the next home game.


----------



## gerz1873

How poor were the Gers today, at least we got the 3 points though it really is squeaky bum time


----------



## Bratwurst

Jelavic's goal was a cracker ! :doublesho

Great player the big man !

I'd say our most technically gifted, and also one of our most determined ones too, which is a 5hit-hot combo


----------



## Bratwurst

So the SFA 'are the laughing stock of world football' for not banning Diouf, McCoist or Bougherra, but banning Lennon.
I only remember seeing Lennon having to be restrained by Police, and shouting and swearing at said police twice. Maybe that's why?


----------



## p3asa

Diouf, McCoist and Bougherra don't have a history either.


----------



## gally

Aw here you're right by the way. IIRC Diouf is up for the fair play award.


----------



## Bratwurst

gally said:


> IIRC Diouf is up for the fair play award.


:lol::lol:


----------



## gally

Dennis!


----------



## p3asa

gally said:


> Aw here you're right by the way. IIRC Diouf is up for the fair play award.


Yip, that's what happens when you know the handshake!!

Or did I miss his previous visit to the SFA offices?!


----------



## Grizzle

p3asa said:


> Yip, that's what happens when you know the handshake!!
> 
> Or did I miss his previous visit to the SFA offices?!


----------



## gally

Loller! :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

gally said:


> Dennis!


Yeeessss?


----------



## Grizzle

what annoys me about Lennon on Radio Scotland "i was the only one who got into trouble" yeh you know why?.... your the only one to constantly react to everything in a shameful manner, absolutely astounds me this guy.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Jelavic! Jelavic! Jelavic! Jelavic!


----------



## gerz1873

What a goal from Jelavic. Keep believing
Btw what is this clown McBride all about. F U D


----------



## *Das*

Grizzle said:


> what annoys me about Lennon on Radio Scotland "i was the only one who got into trouble" yeh you know why?.... your the only one to constantly react to everything in a shameful manner, absolutely astounds me this guy.


Cant stand him, I dont know why he wont just take a telling, everyone wants to see passion but he's not showing passion any more he's just turning into a fud imo.


----------



## Bratwurst

The reasons for the charges...

http://www.eveningtimes.co.uk/sport/editor-s-picks/why-rangers-trio-escaped-bans-1.1096389


----------



## Bratwurst

New strip's pretty tidy...










Not massively different, but nice I reckon.


----------



## Grizzle

Prefer the current but I'm going to get one sod it! not had a top in over 10 years.

Pre register starts tomorrow, release is 18th may.


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice info mr g


----------



## Clark @ PB

I'll still buy it no doubt but I think I prefer the current one over the new one - I was hoping the new one was going to be really retro


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> Nice info mr g


thank you Mr Wee G :lol:

I was the same Clark hoping it would stay the same or very very similar but hey ho. :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

I like the wee red and white bits on the shoulders. Can't beat the old red white and blue combo in a gers top, even if it is just a wee bit. Hoping the photo's accurate, because I really like the shade of blue in the current one and what it looks like this new one has.


----------



## RRobert

Let the conspiracy begin


----------



## gally

Lols. Good game from united!

Celtic need to worry about themselves not about other people doing them favours. 

Lovely story on doof today. Nice chap, told you he'd be up for the fair play award.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Aye cos what the papers print about Diouf/lafferty is always 100% true and spot on eh?

Watched the game on an internet stream tonight, the ref was very strong to award the 3 penalties. Personally I think the 2nd could have gone either way but the others were stone wallers.


----------



## RRobert

Usual smoke n mirrors routine . 

The company one keeps, the god one prays to, or ones choice of motor car - as long as they pull on the light blue and give 100% that'll do for me.

Anyway, Brother Collum has been placed deep undercover and never complains. Well done on a fine display tonight Willie. (via twitter)


----------



## Bratwurst

Good stuff tonight!

Feel the pressure Celtic.... oooooohhhh

Lennon and his henchmen must be shyting their wee green scants.


----------



## RRobert

For those with two separate eyebrows, the match is on BBC ALBA any minute now (sky 168)
FF


----------



## gally

Indeed guys it's banter, relax. 

We are indeed in the position you guys were in not long ago and it's not nice. 

Lot of pressure on us now.


----------



## Bratwurst

Image update from parkhead....










Lennon has nipped one.


----------



## David

Clark @ PB said:


> I'll still buy it no doubt but I think I prefer the current one over the new one - I was hoping the new one was going to be really retro


without those white stripes it would look better, the RFC crest is bigger than the current one - im not its biggest fan but will definitely buy one, be it home or away

can't wait for ibrox on sunday now! lets all do the dioufy :thumb:


----------



## p3asa

gally said:


> Lovely story on doof today. Nice chap, told you he'd be up for the fair play award.


What story?


----------



## Grizzle

This is hilarious

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...dji-diouf:-i-admire-my-friend-gaddafi?cc=5739


----------



## Bratwurst

Pretty poor timing, and also not a good idea saying you respect a guy who bombs his own people.

Boys a loose cannon.

Diouf that is. Gadaffi too right enough.

No problem at all with him saying about boogie going... the guy always recovers from problems to play in big games, never misses an algerian game, and has made numerous noises about wanting to play somewhere else. Cracking player, but if you're not happy playing for the Glasgow Rangers then you can feck off somewhere else IMO.


----------



## Grizzle

Just watching Mike Kelly bump his gums on Sky news... as usual bringing up "Lennon was the only one who got into bother the rest got off scot free" bell end of the highest caliber.


----------



## David

weather was so hot today....

i was sweating like Neil Lennons postman


----------



## Bratwurst

I can feel a cracker coming on come Sunday. The Tic, first half especially, tonight were excellent. We've been better and having more fight of late. We obviously both need the win and to keep winning. On top of the actual game, there's the whole crowd/songs/lennon/mccoist/sfa/refs stuff all simmering away...

I can not effing wait!!!


----------



## stevie_m

Still to this day prefer the addidas strip that Gazza wore when he scored a hat-trick and also wrapped the title up for us against Aberdeen.. pretty sure it was the 94/95 season


----------



## Spoony

Hope you all downloaded Penny Arcade in aid of Erskine










http://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/pe...y%20Single%29%20-%20Single%20-%20Sammy%20King

HMV (£0.79) - http://bit.ly/hA4sI5

7Digital (£.0.61) - http://bit.ly/htZLp1

iTunes (£0.99) - http://bit.ly/eZursR


----------



## kcass

c'mon the bears 2-1 WATP!


----------



## Clark @ PB

I've had penny arcade stuck in my head for the last 3 days. Probably doesn't help that it's my ringtone :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

already bought


----------



## rag1873

To replace the words of a well known song on sunday.....

"We're up to our knees in postage fees"......


----------



## RRobert

http://www.heraldscotland.com/mobil...distance-united-from-fans-complaint-1.1097540

These @arabtrust1909 people should consider the old saying people in glass houses etc . After reading tweets they post and items on their website and facebook which regularly have the 'hun' word.



















These tweets later were deleted ( fortunately I screen grabbed it ) the links to facebook also stopped working.


----------



## Grizzle

So it isn't just Celtic and Rangers with a minority of sectarian "fans" (i use that term loosely)


----------



## Bratwurst

Seems to be more acceptable to be a hearts fan and sing the billy boys for some reason...


----------



## allan1888

If I'm totally honest as a Celtic fan I have always found hearts to be much worse than Celtic or rangers when it comes to sectarian abuse.


----------



## Grizzle

allan1888 said:


> If I'm totally honest as a Celtic fan I have always found hearts to be much worse than Celtic or rangers when it comes to sectarian abuse.


Its funny Julia said a few of the guys that go on the Celtic Grangemouth bus have said that its really bad, i've only ever been to tyncastle a few times on away Rangers games and it was an unpleasant place to be.


----------



## Bratwurst

Aye and that's just the smell


----------



## David

the worst place for sectarian abuse for rangers fans is aberdeen, dispicable fans who hate us more than celtic do


----------



## dalecyt

David said:


> the worst place for sectarian abuse for rangers fans is aberdeen, dispicable fans who hate us more than celtic do


i agree, wanting to be our main rivals and willing to sing/provoke anything to get there.

disgusting the songs they sings about the disaster/durrant etc


----------



## Clark @ PB

David said:


> the worst place for sectarian abuse for rangers fans is aberdeen, dispicable fans who hate us more than celtic do


To be fair it's all they have now a days,biggest under achieving club I can think of who have done nothing for years and years,they think they're our rivals but in all honesty they're just a mild inconvenience at best.

Just watch,if celtic win the title on goal difference (which could well happen!) then aberdeen will be delighted and claiming their 9-0 defeat won celtic the title,sums them up really - not aberdeen fans,just Rangers haters.


----------



## JJ_

Pretty poor game today. Lucky some of the decisions were evened out at each half because there was a few questions to be asked. Mainly Kayal and that big mistorovic just like balde doesn't really care what he takes, ref was a bit weak but called hooper's second very well. Just didn't want to make a big decision and when he did it was wrong.


----------



## Grizzle

Loved Lennons big ears at the end of the game...luvvly.


----------



## Bratwurst

Grizzle said:


> Loved Lennons big ears at the end of the game...luvvly.


Call me biased, but I reckon that if he'd done that at any other time (or another manager had done that) I reckon a ban would have been the order of the day...

Even though I watched it live, as the Ref and 2 assistants watched him do it, I would think that should be in the referee's report but oddly not much has been said or reported.

Should he not maybe be keeping a low profile and not trying to incite problems?

I understand completely that he was maybe only 'having a laugh' or just 'giving it a wind-up', 'where's the hassle in that' type thing, but FFS mate you're under the spotlight big time all over the world but you just cant help yourself can you?...

I hope he does get banned. Not because I'm a Ger and He's Lennon, but because he seems to think he's immune from instigating trouble, but then when trouble does erupt (after his actions) he feels he's hard done by and this is all just happening because he's 'celtic-minded'.

No wonder people don't like him.

It's of course not an excuse for a parcel bomb - nothing ever is!!!...but hell mate if you rub folk up the wrong way you're going to upset some people and possibly someone who really can't handle it, not just folk who simply don't like it.

Aside from Lennon and his antics (again) a draw was a reasonable result and relatively fair. The Rangers had more of he play I reckon but the Tic did show on several occasions that when they got a good chance they cause some real problems. McGregor had a few outstanding saves, plus the penalty, and was rightly man of the match IMO. Not convinced both of us (the Tic and the Gers) can go the rest of the season getting full points, so its' far from over.


----------



## billyp

penny arcade was brilliant the place was rocking, think we now have a new anthem and nobody can contest the lyrics, and the bouncy in 18 mins great


----------



## David

billyp said:


> penny arcade was brilliant the place was rocking, think we now have a new anthem and nobody can contest the lyrics, and the bouncy in 18 mins great


celtic fans are crying out that it is a song about killing a "liberal fighter" lol

it was a good atmosphere, doing the bouncy when those dafties were clapping on the 18th minute in "support"

the guy just can't help himself but cause problems for him and his club


----------



## RRobert

David said:


> celtic fans are crying out that it is a song about killing a "liberal fighter" lol


http://onlyanexcuse.com/blog/2011/0...n-of-penny-arcade-over-sectarian-claims/1170/









Charming


----------



## chris197

wee_green_mini said:


> Call me biased, but I reckon that if he'd done that at any other time (or another manager had done that) I reckon a ban would have been the order of the day...
> 
> Even though I watched it live, as the Ref and 2 assistants watched him do it, I would think that should be in the referee's report but oddly not much has been said or reported.
> 
> Should he not maybe be keeping a low profile and not trying to incite problems?
> 
> I understand completely that he was maybe only 'having a laugh' or just 'giving it a wind-up', 'where's the hassle in that' type thing, but FFS mate you're under the spotlight big time all over the world but you just cant help yourself can you?...
> 
> I hope he does get banned. Not because I'm a Ger and He's Lennon, but because he seems to think he's immune from instigating trouble, but then when trouble does erupt (after his actions) he feels he's hard done by and this is all just happening because he's 'celtic-minded'.
> 
> No wonder people don't like him.
> 
> It's of course not an excuse for a parcel bomb - nothing ever is!!!...but hell mate if you rub folk up the wrong way you're going to upset some people and possibly someone who really can't handle it, not just folk who simply don't like it.
> 
> Aside from Lennon and his antics (again) a draw was a reasonable result and relatively fair. The Rangers had more of he play I reckon but the Tic did show on several occasions that when they got a good chance they cause some real problems. McGregor had a few outstanding saves, plus the penalty, and was rightly man of the match IMO. Not convinced both of us (the Tic and the Gers) can go the rest of the season getting full points, so its' far from over.


spot on mate, there is no class about the man whatsoever!

Reading in the papers today "both sets of fans behaved brilliantly" well we certainly did but if they bothered to listen to their song book!! same old scottish media sweep sweep!! @billyp penny arcade was top class!! was like the last night at the proms with all the union flags!!:lol:

govan front loyal

anyway hello fellow bears :wave:, just joined dw class site btw


----------



## Bratwurst

Hello Chris197 :wave:

WATP


----------



## Bratwurst

RRobert said:


> http://onlyanexcuse.com/blog/2011/0...n-of-penny-arcade-over-sectarian-claims/1170/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charming


You couldn't make it up....

This guy is so outraged at this song being sectarian (which it most certainly isn't!) and how does he get this across?... by calling people 'Dirty Orange Hun Cnuts'...

Guy's a total f4nny. A STUPID BIGOTED f4nny. End of.

Thanks for posting, Robert... Showing the world the insanity and nastiness of some people. I hope the authorities track him down somehow and have him jailed.


----------



## billyp

welcome aboard chris, 
billy bmw loyal


----------



## billyp

I've said before that nobody was more of a true celtic man than tommy burns and also a devout R.C. but he had the ability to take both winning and losing with class and dignity and although he was under the usual booing songs sung etc he was respected as a man by us in the way i think walter will be by tic fans, somehow i don't think the same will ever be said of lennon(no class whatsoever)


----------



## Bratwurst

Spot on Billy :thumb:


----------



## Jason M5

Don't stop believing bears we were the better team yesterday:thumb:.as for Lemmon what a clown.


----------



## Spoony

Some game today, well done gers.

Kerkar exists!


----------



## stevie_m

Psst our rivals aren't doing to well in Inverness


----------



## David




----------



## RRobert




----------



## Deanoecosse

Selick got what they deserved there. Maybe its karma catching up with them for all the p1sh they've spouted this season about conspiracy theories and everyone cheating them. From a neutral Dundee United fan I'd just like to say "Lennon get it right fu**ing up ye!" Hail fail


----------



## stevie_m

I honestly didn't see it coming. Well played Inverness


----------



## Dougster

To the 'Up the Ra', Paddy McCort F***** Army, Green Brigade terrorist loving scum. (All clearly heard on ESPN coverage)

GIRUY!!

I was expecting booing from TGFITW.


----------



## dalecyt

super caley go ballistic, celtic are atrocious


----------



## JJ_

Can always count on the 'ness


----------



## rag1873

Whats better than a bakers dozen??? A Butchers eleven!!!!!
I just cant get enough........


----------



## Grizzle

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## gerz1873

Lemmon roon ye :lol:


----------



## chris197

After Bin Laden's demise the CIA have turned there attention to Celtic FC. on there radar are Bin Diving, Bin Greeting, Bin Cheatingg, Bin Stealing, Bin Lying, Bin Kiddie Fiddling, and Bin Offended By Everything since 188. Bin Working and Bin Honest are not linked to this club. Manager Neil Lennon was not avaiable for comment as he was away "Bin ****ed in Inverness"
:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Dougster said:


> To the 'Up the Ra', Paddy McCort F***** Army, Green Brigade terrorist loving scum. (All clearly heard on ESPN coverage)
> 
> GIRUY!!
> 
> I was expecting booing from TGFITW.


You must be mistaken... Celtic don't sing songs like that - Mr Lawwell himself said they don't. 

I bet apart from this page there's **** all in the media about it. Typical. It's unacceptable to sing songs about religion (which is a load of BS anyway - I mean religion and god etc (IMO)) but it's OK to sing about killing people and soldiers and glorifying the bombing of innocent people. 

Anyway, back to the good old Scottish soccer - G I R U Y CELTIC


----------



## RRobert

Only ours to lose now Dennis









keep believing


----------



## David




----------



## zepp85

David said:


>


Hahahahaha, loved watching this , hope we can hold on now !!


----------



## David




----------



## TUBS

Grizzle said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Absolute ball bag


----------



## Jason M5

Grizzle said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Whits up wi him,mon the bears,got my ticket for Killie canny wait.


----------



## twincamsir

not a celtic fan but seen softer penalties given!.....rangers have it in the bag now


----------



## Bratwurst

TUBS said:


> Absolute ball bag


:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

A little piece of history...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/scot_prem/9474278.stm


----------



## The Cueball

I'm sure everyone knows I have no "team" in Glasgow, and I usually find all the rangers/celtic stuff a load of [email protected] I have to say this made my :lol:

After Bin Laden's demise the CIA have turned their attention to Celtic FC. On their radar are Bin diving, Bin Greetin, Bin Stealing, Bin Lying, Bin Kiddie Fiddling and Bin Offended By Everything since 1888. Bin Workin and Bin Honest are not linked to this club. Manager Neil Lennon was not available for comment as he was away Bin fukd in inverness....

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Can you hear your fans today Neil?

Have a wee read of the comments from your fellow Bhoys in The Sun and The Record...

Talk about hair-trigger. 94 bad minutes and now your own fans, who last week would have used your 5hite as toothpaste, now all think you're a total walloper.

Nae luck.

:wave:

ps. 'World-class' players.  :lol:


----------



## Brian.

I love inverness, they do it now and again to just bugger other teams up when they least expect it. 'mon the bears!


----------



## p3asa

Apart from the defeat last night, they are going to struggle big time with injuries. Ledley is out for the season and Kayal looks to have broken his wrist. He also looked concussed last night so doubt he will be back. Samaras and Stokes are also suspended for their next game.

Dundee Utd are the team that can do us damage as they are fast on the break. I can see us nipping a goal and then going 5 at the back.

As for our game at Motherwell there, I thought with Edu having a much better game it allowed Davis more freedom to play the style we know he can play.

3 games and its all our again


----------



## Bratwurst

The deal has been completed!


----------



## RRobert

Is the future (red) Whyte (&blue) ?


----------



## gerz1873

The Rangers are back, although even with no dough we could get 3 in a row:lol:


----------



## RRobert

Samaritans advises people not to suffer alone amid fears for season 2011/12.

Call the 24/7 helpline on 08457 90 90 90


----------



## Bratwurst

We were never away...

I'm beginning to think Wee Neil the fanny has a silver allergy.


----------



## gerz1873

Back with money to spent in transfer market and upgrade the Brox and training ground that we have not been able to do for too long


----------



## chris197

do we go for messi or ronaldo? :lol:

i think we should get wiess back :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Great news, only thing to top it would be 3 points tomorrow


----------



## stevie_m

Whyte bought rangers for a quid ... Murray's money is going back into Rangers.

Conway looks like a certain for Rangers


----------



## dalecyt

stevie_m said:


> Whyte bought rangers for a quid ... Murray's money is going back into Rangers.
> 
> Conway looks like a certain for Rangers


ive done work for conways dad and he said rangers had offered a million on the last day of the transfer window for him but utd turned it down :doublesho

good stuff that the takeover has been completed


----------



## Bratwurst

Id like Conway Goodwillie and Bartley, and re-sign McGregor and Davis.


----------



## Bratwurst

I aint no lawyer or financial guru, in fact whatever I get I pi55 up against a wall or spend on wax, but this statement seems to say to me that the board aren't exactly trusting of Mr Whyte...

http://www.rangers.co.uk/articles/20110506/rangers-statement_2254024_2354697

More than an undercurrent of discontent.

Personally I'm happy the debt's gone and we are on an even keel. The debt although 'serviceable' was killing us slowly with the interest payments. Maybe now, even if we have no 'balance' sitting we can at least count on what we have guaranteed coming in for the future rather than gamble on what we might have fin the future.

One thing's for sure....

WATP


----------



## Bratwurst

While Hearts looked dangerous on occasion, I reckon we should be going out second half all guns blazing and try to proper hammer them!

Goal difference might still come into play, plus if we were to take 5 or 6 off Hearts today, the pressure on the Tic tomorrow would be cranked right up! :doublesho



Oh aye, geez another 2 Jelly, I've got a wager on you getting a hat-trick today :thumb:


----------



## David

just back

well played rangers! keep it up


----------



## JJ_

Old Martin Baine - leads the I don't trust cavalry then sits next to him. I'd of got shot of him a long time ago and since he is an accountant to trade he ****ed us with the recent buy over.


----------



## dalecyt

just back aswell, great performance from the team
edu was superb today,1 or 2 slack moments but he fought back and looks to have gained some confidence

everyone of papacs tackles were timed to perfection today
and jelavic and naisy were just there usual brilliant selfs:thumb:


----------



## chris197

dalecyt said:


> just back aswell, great performance from the team
> edu was superb today,1 or 2 slack moments but he fought back and looks to have gained some confidence
> 
> everyone of papacs tackles were timed to perfection today
> and jelavic and naisy were just there usual brilliant selfs:thumb:


spot on with edu mate! he had a good game today. most bears can't wait to get on his back. it must be hard trying to play with half of ibrox ready to scream at the least wee mistake.

1 down 2 to go 
WATP


----------



## David

we all dream of a team of davie weirs! The Blue Order on Saturday


----------



## Shug

And to think people say romanov is crazy :lol:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13332462.stm


----------



## Bratwurst

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13347438.stm

Hopefully tomorrow Hearts will take something off the Tic.

Certainly made Jefferies' team talk a lot easier!!

Good luck to the Gers tonight! :thumb:


----------



## Shug

No often I'll say this, but hope rangers win tonight. Doesnae look like hearts can clinch 3rd on own! Not with the only fit ch and our best keeper banned by the owner.


----------



## Tuddie

Cmon the gers !!!!! we need a win tonight.


----------



## gally

Wow, the place is rocking guys, well played.

Best atmosphere i've heard in a while! Full voice, Credit where credit is due.


----------



## Bratwurst

Doing very well Gers, but keep at it, we know they're more than capable of pinching a goal or two here!


----------



## JJ_

Peter martin - school boy error.


----------



## Bratwurst

What did he say?




Terrific send-off for Walter tonight.

Thanks Walter, you're not only a Rangers Legend, but a football legend with your record!


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Fantastic result, they looked right up for it from the get go. Jelavic has proven to be well worth his transfer fee and repaid Walter for bringing him in. Regardless of what happens tomorrow at Tyncastle I hope we can go and finish the season with a good performance at Killie.


----------



## JJ_

wee_green_mini said:


> What did he say?
> 
> Terrific send-off for Walter tonight.
> 
> Thanks Walter, you're not only a Rangers Legend, but a football legend with your record!


He wanted an interview with walter in the middle of him thanking the fans. Think weir should be employed as our PR manager he handles silly wee questions from the likes of martin very well.

"how are you going to keep the players motivated" - Peter Martin how you got a job on sky sports I have no idea. Oh yes I do, you are a celtic supporter. :tumbleweed:


----------



## dalecyt

was an excellent atmosphere tonight, deafening when the goals went in

sad to see walter go though,he is an absolute legend


----------



## David

thanks for the memories!


----------



## gerz1873

Thanks for all you have done for the Rangers Walter = L E G E N D


----------



## Bratwurst

JJ_ said:


> "how are you going to keep the players motivated"


:lol::lol:

what a dobber


----------



## Grizzle

Brilliant game first half usual sit back an **** about my hands and throat are still sore, coming out got fecking soaked to the skin trust me to park the van miles away lol.


----------



## stevie_m

Did anyone see the banner that read "Walter Smith Legned"

I actually hope we keep Edu and try and mode him into a "Stuart McCall" type midfielder, the guy has a great engine and I think if he has a central midfielder beside him that can be the playmaker I think it would take the pressure off him (I realize that he isn't gonna be the worlds best passer of the ball but neither was Terry Hurlock !)

It looks like big Bougie is off to QPR,

Oh and has anyone heard that Kenny Miller is desperate to come back ? Heard a few stories his wife (GF) has already came home and isn't happy out there and has already moved back home... The usual problem with Scottish lasses ... Can't cope without their Mammies


----------



## JJ_

Yeh I saw it mate.


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

Will be sad to see Walter go! But we have Super Ally... Did anyone see him shaking every dundee utd players hand as the went in the tunnel.. thats what u call a great guy! Can tell he is going to be a brilliant manager! Neil Lennon = ****!

So hope Septic loose tonight and we are crowned! Soon we will need 6 stars on the jersey


----------



## David

the reason celtic get so annoyed is because they can't find any faults with Sir Walter, a true gentleman on & off the park (so to speak)


----------



## David

hearts fan attacks lennon mid-game 

what paper will be brave enough to suggest it was one of "us" then?


----------



## JJ_

The hearts game tonight was farcical, quite a few uneven decisions. 

The guy who tried to hit lennon was just unlucky, lennon did have a good kick at him right enough - funnily sky sports never mentioned this.

Also sky sports seem to have forgotten when the celtic fan ran on and hit the ac milan keeper - whats the difference


----------



## Grizzle

JJ_ said:


> The hearts game tonight was farcical, quite a few uneven decisions.
> 
> The guy who tried to hit lennon was just unlucky, lennon did have a good kick at him right enough - funnily sky sports never mentioned this.
> 
> Also sky sports seem to have forgotten when the celtic fan ran on and hit the ac milan keeper - whats the difference ?


Heart player was never a sending off, Hearts were awful tonight.

Lennon didn't deserve the attack but then again Lennon usual aggression and having a kick at him, keep his head down and mouth shut 

As for the AC Milan 4 yrs ago.... it was a tap on the head...12hrs later Dida collapses in a heap :lol:


----------



## allan1888

To be honest Celtic fans know that rangers fans wouldn't do anything like that. Yeah there are idiots on both side that we need to try and rid our clubs of but what the press forget is that most of the time it's banter with the genuine fans and they tend to blow it out of proportion. I have always said the hearts fans and Aberdeen fans cause more trouble than both old firm clubs but because they don't matter the press and the sfa turn a blind eye to it. I wonder if Alex salmond will do anything about what happened tonight but I doubt it due to hearts being his club. 

On another note farewell to Walter smith I can't say I'll be sorry to see him go but he goes with his head held high, a true gent and Scottish football legend.:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Grizzle said:


> Heart player was never a sending off, Hearts were awful tonight.
> 
> Lennon didn't deserve the attack but then again Lennon usual aggression and having a kick at him, keep his head down and mouth shut
> 
> As for the AC Milan 4 yrs ago.... it was a tap on the head...12hrs later Dida collapses in a heap :lol:


Ach I know I just can't take the celtic board right now, playing for referee decisions and so much pressure on refs. They really have to get a grip. So negative for scottish football. The sooner lennon gets admitted back to his institution the better.


----------



## chisai

Never seen it and not a great lover of football but surely anyone would try and kick/retaliate to someone attacking them, not just Lennon.


----------



## Grizzle

Loved how Lennon blanked Jefferies tonight...what a gentleman!


----------



## David

Sunday 2nd May 1999. 3 separate Celtic supporters invade the pitch trying to attack both Rangers players and Referee Hugh Dallas. Headlines the next day were "Old firm Shame game", no mass condemnation of Celtic. Don't remember any Rangers fans disgracing themselves that day


----------



## dalecyt

David said:


> Sunday 2nd May 1999. 3 separate Celtic supporters invade the pitch trying to attack both Rangers players and Referee Hugh Dallas. Headlines the next day were "Old firm Shame game", no mass condemnation of Celtic. Don't remember any Rangers fans disgracing themselves that day


forgetting ally maxwell at parkhead aswell
gordon strachan got attacked when he played with aberdeen
and dida, although he done his oscar winning performance afterwards.


----------



## David

its not worth going into a debate about because it seems lennon is untouchable at the moment - we'll see what happens tomorrow but i can see the sob story being rubbed in everyones face

he had a pretty nasty press conference with jim jeffries the day before too, so it will have riled a few supporters although its honestly just as well it wasnt a rangers fan - alex salmond would be holding a meeting to get ibrox shut down and turned into Glasgow City Council flats within a week!


----------



## wedgie

David said:


> its not worth going into a debate about because it seems lennon is untouchable at the moment - we'll see what happens tomorrow but i can see the sob story being rubbed in everyones face
> 
> he had a pretty nasty press conference with jim jeffries the day before too, so it will have riled a few supporters although its honestly just as well it wasnt a rangers fan - alex salmond would be holding a meeting to get ibrox shut down and turned into Glasgow City Council flats within a week!


So would you be happy mate if someone ran up and done it to walter or ally? No i dont ****ing think so.


----------



## JJ_

wedgie said:


> So would you be happy mate if someone ran up and done it to walter or ally? No i dont ****ing think so.


It's thankfully never happened to walter smith, but thats because he is a normal human being. :thumb:

Sky Sports phone in is on just now quite interesting because it gives other peoples interests.


----------



## twincamsir

JJ_ said:


> It's thankfully never happened to walter smith, but thats because he is a normal human being. :thumb:


like an earlier person said the majority is banter between the two sets of supporters! yes there are fans on both sides that go over the top and if u just step back for a minute and realise its a f**king game of football, the hatred shouldnt be there but it is amongst the uneducated, retarded and lowest of the low scumbags on both sides, people with a bit of an education, savy and cop on about them dont get bogged down in the sectarian ****e that goes on............ lennon may have said things out of place in the past but surely he doesnt deserve death threats, bullets/bombs in his post and being attacked by a fan for no particular reason.........its a pity as its just going to paint the scottish league as an absolute joke


----------



## JJ_

Nah of course, thats a given no one deserves these things. Scottish football would improve overnight if he stopped the stupid behavior. 

No one can control outside factors, but we can always control our own behaviour, I just think lennon can't or won't.


----------



## chisai

twincamsir said:


> its a pity as its just going to paint the scottish league as an absolute joke


And it's not already????


----------



## JJ_

Aye - the bird on sky sports is hot.

And for grizzle the host is a bit of a looker  oi oi


----------



## wedgie

JJ_ said:


> It's thankfully never happened to walter smith, but thats because he is a normal human being. :thumb:


Dont get me wrong mate,even as a hoops fan ,some of Lennons antics really p me off. Infact unlike 99% some the hoops fans i dont think he should be the celtic manager..

in saying that, death threats,bullets in the post,parcel bombs and now attacked pitch side....

No one deserves that....

I think the away support tonight could have got celtic into some bother with the SFA, as they were in full on provo mode tonight :wall::wall::wall:

P.s. It looks like tommo also got the boot in when the guy was on the deck.


----------



## twincamsir

JJ_ said:


> Nah of course, thats a given no one deserves these things. Scottish football would improve overnight if he stopped the stupid behavior.
> 
> No one can control outside factors, but we can always control our own behaviour, I just think lennon can't or won't.


you might be right, but if u take a look at the english league ferguson is always at it winding **** up, even that bloody moaning wenger has been at it non stop! mourinho as well is the most guilty of the lot for provoking but people take alot of it with a pinch of salt and say its part of the banter, lennon is a clown yes but when he says things like he has done recently i think the rangers fans get a little too upset rather than laughing it off........ just my humble opinion:driver:


----------



## twincamsir

wedgie said:


> Dont get me wrong mate,even as a hoops fan ,some of Lennons antics really p me off. Infact unlike 99% some the hoops fans i dont think he should be the celtic manager..
> 
> in saying that, death threats,bullets in the post,parcel bombs and now attacked pitch side....
> 
> No one deserves that....
> 
> I think the away support tonight could have got celtic into some bother with the SFA, as they were in full on provo mode tonight :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> P.s. It looks like tommo also got the boot in when the guy was on the deck.


true!! no one seemed to spot brown and commons taunting the hearts fans either after the first goal! that no doubt didnt help matters!

p.s im neither a celtic or gers fan, im a long suffering liverpool fan for my sins, but i do follow the scottish football fairly closely


----------



## Grizzle

wedgie said:


> So would you be happy mate if someone ran up and done it to walter or ally? No i dont ****ing think so.


high Horse down now!


----------



## JJ_

Sorry guys no one is saying Lennon deserves that ? Who said that when, where, why ! Lol !


----------



## JJ_

By behaviour I'm referring to booting of locozade bottles, pushing a manager that type of thing. 

Alex fergusson, strachan, mourihno etc these are wind up merchants it never gets violent 

Lennon is just a ned.

But is it all a conspiracy ?


----------



## wedgie

JJ_ said:


> Sorry guys no one is saying Lennon deserves that ? Who said that when, where, why ! Lol !


So, lets just say that guy had a blade and he tee bagged lenon. Thats ok in your book? Get a grip mate and try and put the normal head on instead of the biggot one

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzle

wedgie said:


> So, lets just say that guy had a blade and he tee bagged lenon. Thats ok in your book? Get a grip mate and try and put the normal head on instead of the biggot one


Hawd oan tiger!....

No one on here and posting in here is a Bigot so stop that right NOW!! its not welcome here, we have friendly banter chat and comments, so dont start picking on people because you have a difference of opinion.

Lennon didnt deserve it, but he sure does bring a lot of it on by his own reactions to things.


----------



## DavidClark

If this happened to lennon at ibrox we would have WW3 on our hands. 
Lenon is a complete fool, but cant say he deserved it of cource. 

Rangers for the Title ! Its a close call this season....


----------



## RRobert




----------



## RRobert

wedgie said:


> So, lets just say that guy had a blade and he *tee* bagged *lenon* Thats ok in your book? Get a grip mate and try and put the normal head on instead of the* biggot* one
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


So let's just say, awa an bile yer heid man.
:wall:


----------



## JJ_

wedgie said:


> So, lets just say that guy had a blade and he tee bagged lenon. Thats ok in your book? Get a grip mate and try and put the normal head on instead of the biggot one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


:lol: no one is saying it's ok ?

No bigot here, here let's sing a wee song together 

Bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy
La la la la la 
Bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy
La la la la laaaaa 
Bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy


----------



## gally

I think wedgie is just going on the defensive a little.

The problem that I see is a lot of Rangers fans secretly feel he deserves bomb threats and deserves a kicking, this is true. All because of what?

Kicking a water bottle? Talking about the SFA? Having a dissagreement with another manager?

Have you seen some of the touchline bust ups on MOTD? Or in Spain?

I'm yet to see any real evidence that Neil Lennon has done wrong by Rangers Football Club other than be a passionate fan and manager of Celtic.

I can't think of a bad word he has said and nor can any Rangers fan I ask.

He's simply being punished because he's a figurehead, a fan who has become the manager.

I can't think of another manager in history with as much recent history with a club and then went on to manage them as his first job.

He's 39! 39 years old and he's managing one of the most pressurised jobs in world football whilst suffering a form of mental illness (depression).

I'm not looking for Violins or tears and nor is he. I'm not going to say he's not mouthy because he is. I just think people need to take a step back and not treat every word that comes out is mouth as ammunition or take it as inflamitory.

Jeffries even said last night before the game that they go on holiday together to the same place! And he understood what he meant by the comments and has spoken to him to clear them up.

Grizzle he shooked Jeffries hand last night, to be honest he still looked a bit shook up.

I try not to be biased, I really do, as you'll see from my comments about Walter and even the Ibrox the other night, i'm so unbiased.

I just believe someone has to put this in perspective. Neil Lennon in my mind is not the worst manager to ever live.

I believe Mourinho has mouthed off twice as much as Lennon has and he's been a manager for a hundred times longer than Lennon has.



JJ_ said:


> By behaviour I'm referring to booting of locozade bottles, pushing a manager that type of thing.
> 
> Alex fergusson, strachan, mourihno etc these are wind up merchants it never gets violent
> 
> Lennon is just a ned.
> 
> But is it all a conspiracy ?


Just on the pushing a manager, would you not say that was handbags at most? A little dissagreement and they had a glass of wine after the match... I'd hardly call that a fight and Ally was wanting a go as much as Lennon was that night.

Hopefully you guys understand a little of where i'm coming from.


----------



## JJ_

No one wants anything to happen Lennon i would personally feel terrible if anything did. Trouble just seems to follow him and rangers fans have never done anything to Lennon , the problems with lennon lie at hearts. So really rangers aren't involved at all - which I am releaved about !


----------



## gally

I was more commenting on the whole campaign against him more than the one incident.

You're right though it was a Hearts problem. Such a shame as the Atmosphere is excellent at Tynecastle, last night it was very very ugly even before the attack.

Was horrible you could feel it through the TV.


----------



## RRobert

gally said:


> I can't think of a bad word he has said and nor can any Rangers fan


Don't go on YouTube and search & find his scarf spitting & DOB mouthful at the ibrox then.


----------



## gally

Since he was manager Robert, since the "serious" abuse started.

Gazza played the flute at Parkhead!  Pretty well I might add.

If someone finds me something that he's said derogatory towards Rangers then fine, i'm not being smart i'm genuinely interested. 

It's become more than we hate your player and your hate ours, I used to hate Ferguson the same way you guys hated Lennon. But I still admired him as a footballer.

It's now went beyond that rivalry. So there must be a reason, he must have done something wrong to Rangers since becoming manager.


----------



## RRobert

Whats is ur point? After the 'serious' abuse started only an idiot would say anything to inflame it?? 

I only replied to the point u made that u know of no evidence of anti rangers stuff. 

Yeah let's forget any of that "before" stuff.


----------



## RRobert

gally said:


> Gazza played the flute at Parkhead!  Pretty well I might add.


Evidence that please ?

( let the miming of musical instruments be halted immediately )


----------



## Bratwurst

I just wish it would all stop. Our game's been going down the pan for years now since the EPL went money-mental. We had/have a chance to climb out a bit what with the Tic in Seville and us making the Uefa final, but we just let ourselves down too much with all this **** and it get's seen worldwide.

The end of the season can't come quick enough.

I agree with everyone on here, and every sane human, that no person deserves some of the 5hit Lennon's had to deal with (the bomb, the bullets, the assaults) , I also agree with others that he brings a lot of trouble to himself with his actions.... running onto pitches during games, ballistic rants at officials, booting bottles, crying conspiracy at everything, ignoring/disrespecting other managers....

I'd like to see next season a concerted effort by both McCoist and Lennon (and both club's hierarchy) to, not exactly be pals, but at least show a more united front together. Maybe do press conferences together. Appear on TV together. Invite press to maybe a joint open day for kids, that kind of thing.

We have an almost unique rivarly and certainly a unique history. We should be making this our greatest strength and benefiting from it, not having it destroy us.

I'll bet that every Gers or Tic man on here is very good friends (if not best pals) with a person 'from the other side'. I know I am. We have a mutual respect for each other and see things clearly because our friendship means more, but it doesn't stop us being strongly supportive of our teams.

Why can that be possible in 'real life' yet not be shown more by our clubs?


----------



## Bratwurst

JJ_ said:


> Aye - the bird on sky sports is hot.
> 
> And for grizzle the host is a bit of a looker  oi oi


Was it Hayley McQueen?



















She fine :argie:


----------



## gally

wee_green_mini said:


> I just wish it would all stop. Our game's been going down the pan for years now since the EPL went money-mental. We had/have a chance to climb out a bit what with the Tic in Seville and us making the Uefa final, but we just let ourselves down too much with all this **** and it get's seen worldwide.
> 
> I'd like to see next season a concerted effort by both McCoist and Lennon (and both club's hierarchy) to, not exactly be pals, but at least show a more united front together. Maybe do press conferences together. Appear on TV together. Invite press to maybe a joint open day for kids, that kind of thing.
> 
> We have an almost unique rivarly and certainly a unique history. We should be making this our greatest strength and benefiting from it, not having it destroy us.
> 
> I'll bet that every Gers or Tic man on here is very good friends (if not best pals) with a person 'from the other side'. I know I am. We have a mutual respect for each other and see things clearly because our friendship means more, but it doesn't stop us being strongly supportive of our teams.
> 
> Why can that be possible in 'real life' yet not be shown more by our clubs?


Great post Dennis I agree.

I actually thought as silly as it seemed that the last OF game could have had some rangers fans holding a banner to not support Lennon but at least to say some of it is out of order.

That would have been such a grand gesture but it never happened. Wishful thinking.

McCoist and Lennon I hope can help heal this **** that has gone on because every week we're setting ourselves back years.

The atmosphere last night was horrible. Well before the attack. Blame Lennon and our fans if you want.


----------



## RRobert

gally said:


> It's now went beyond that rivalry. So there must be a reason, he must have done something wrong to Rangers since becoming manager.


Can u rationalise for me why a hearts fan ( unless proved otherwise) would leave his seat to attack him at the dug out ?

I mean, it must be something he's done _since_becoming the manager of Celtic ?


----------



## gally

RRobert said:


> Can u rationalise for me why a hearts fan ( unless proved otherwise) would leave his seat to attack him at the dug out ?
> 
> I mean, it must be something he's done _since_becoming the manager of Celtic ?


Indeed it must have been.

Maybe talking about Hearts in a way that guy deemed unacceptable?

By asking teams to do us a favour it transpired into the paper that he said teams are lying down to rangers.

Maybe he thinks Lennon's a **** and wanted to punch him hard in the face?

Hearts fans have always hated Lennon to be fair.


----------



## Shug

From a hearts fan, I feel its important to stress we dont hate lennon for his religion, birthplace, political affiliations, or employer.
We hate him because hes a ****.
Having said that, that boy that tried (and failed) to lamp him was well out of order. As were the celtic fans that started fighting with police for that matter.


----------



## RRobert

gally said:


> Indeed it must have been. ( since he was manager)
> 
> Hearts fans have always hated Lennon to be fair.


So which is it ?
Why have hearts fans always hated him?


----------



## Shug

RRobert said:


> So which is it ?
> Why have hearts fans always hated him?


You after one reason or the whole list?


----------



## RRobert

Shug said:


> From a hearts fan, I feel its important to stress we dont hate lennon for his religion, birthplace, political affiliations, or employer.
> We hate him because hes a ****


But if ur a rangers fan and u don't like lennon, it must be his religion, birthplace, afflictions or employer NOT just because he's a ****??


----------



## Shug

RRobert said:


> But if ur a rangers fan and u don't like lennon, it must be his religion, birthplace, afflictions or employer NOT just because he's a ****??


I never said that so don't go putting words in my mouth. I'm not a rangers fan so can't speak for them. Simple as that.


----------



## gally

RRobert said:


> So which is it ?
> Why have hearts fans always hated him?


Because they feel he's a ****?

Little bit like Roy Keane in some ways, every team and support hated him.

You'd need to ask them mate. I guess it's the same as me hating Ferguson?

He was the figurehead of the club, captain and a staunch hardcore fan. If you didn't like Rangers then Ferguson was the symbol and target for the abuse.

A good way of explaining it is Celtic aren't a physical thing, so they vent their hatred and anger towards Lennon because he is Celtic, he lives and breathes the club like Ferguson did as a player.

Now Lennon is manager it's taken on a whole new level.


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

RRobert said:


> Can u rationalise for me why a hearts fan ( unless proved otherwise) would leave his seat to attack him at the dug out ?
> 
> I mean, it must be something he's done _since_becoming the manager of Celtic ?


Neil Lemon accused Hearts of lying down to Rangers a few weeks ago! This could be why!?

He should resign before this goes too far and someone is seriously injured or even killed!

He has single handedly set our beloved scottish football back years with his aggression and taunting! You can tell as a person and manager he absolutely despises Rangers as he goes on about every decision being in Rangers favour and teams lying down to us etc. You do not see any other manager conducted themselves in this way!

Nothing on this scale (parcel bombs etc) happened before he became manager... everyone seen the aggression in his eyes towards Ally McCoist at the OF game a couple of weeks ago... This is the aggression that provokes people into doing silly stuff!! EVERYONE can see Ally is a genuine lovely man and he didn't deserve to be treated that way by lemon, whatever was said!

I do not agree with anything that has happened to lemon in recent months but he does nothing to help himself! Maybe they should have started his long touchline ban sooner rather than later!?

He is no gentleman like Tommy Burns etc.. He should step down as he is not worthy of his role as manager of seltic football club!


----------



## RRobert

Shug said:


> I never said that so don't go putting words in my mouth. I'm not a rangers fan so can't speak for them. Simple as that.


No not your words ( it comes across different in type, that wasn't my intention) it was an illustration of outside perceptions of rangers fans.


----------



## Shug

RRobert said:


> No not your words ( it comes across different in type, that wasn't my intention) it was an illustration of outside perceptions of rangers fans.


Fairy muff


----------



## RRobert

gally said:


> Because they feel he's a ****?
> 
> Little bit like Roy Keane in some ways, every team and support hated him.
> 
> You'd need to ask them mate. I guess it's the same as me hating Ferguson?
> 
> He was the figurehead of the club, captain and a staunch hardcore fan. If you didn't like Rangers then Ferguson was the symbol and target for the abuse.
> 
> A good way of explaining it is Celtic aren't a physical thing, so they vent their hatred and anger towards Lennon because he is Celtic, he lives and breathes the club like Ferguson did as a player.
> 
> Now Lennon is manager it's taken on a whole new level.


Tommy burns ? More of a Celtic man. Than Lennon? As much as, Respected by rangers fans - I'd say yes.

So why Lennon.


----------



## Grizzle

Seems last night all the focus was on the "a-ss hole" tickling lennon, but take that out for 2 mins....

We have, Celtic fans fighting, singing secterians songs, pushing and fighting Police and stewards and racial chants, fuking superb well done!

http://www.hmfckickback.co.uk/index.php?/topic/92611-celtic-fans-attacking-stewards-and-police/


----------



## RRobert

^^ best fans in the world.


----------



## Grizzle

yeh absolutely immense!

I thought i heard some IRA singing and racial chant about something blue will anything be done?? no it wont!


----------



## RRobert

^^ no you didn't.


----------



## gally

Lest we not forget it was Uefa that punished you guys not the SFA.

Uefa have nothing to do with what goes on at Scottish games iirc.

I'm condoning it or saying it doesn't happen but it's the SFA's fault for not dealing with both teams.

We weren't in Europe long enough to get in trouble!


----------



## Prism Detailing

Neil Lennon is the biggest bigot in Scotland, as much as i dont agree with what happening...I cant help but think he brings it on himself. Just go on youtube and you will see extracts from games where he is making bigotted comments, for that alone he should NEVER have become manager of Celtic !

Everyone say's he lives and breaths Celtic and maybe he is passionate about his club, but i feel his so called "passion" is for the wrong reasons. Look at Ally McCoist, he is a true blue through and through, you dont see him acting like that !


----------



## Bratwurst




----------



## JJ_

1:44 – Ooh Ahh Up the RA

3:08 – Roll of Honour

6:03 – Off to join the IRA

10:04 – Ooh Ah Up the Ra

15:00 – Oh the wee huns are ****e

38:45 – Get the Brits out now

44:00 – Oh ah Up the RA

53:00 - P, P, PIRA

55:00 – Never Defeat the IRA

58:00 – Jim Jeffries is a sad orange *******

59:00 - Oh the wee huns are ****e

64:00 - IRA All the way, **** the Queen and the UDA

66:00 – Off to join the IRA

72:00 – Michael Fagan Shagged the Queen

73:00 – Go home ya huns

87:00 - oh the wee huns are ****e


The full report includes the above from hearts.


----------



## Bratwurst

So do you think FARE care as much about that^?

TBH I don't care about FARE, the POLICE should be getting these people locked up and fined or jailed!

What's good for the goose is good for the gander.

Sorry should also add a Euro fan ban like us.


----------



## gally

Indeed I heard all those songs last night.

It's definitely worse at away games and always has been.

Have Hearts submitted that report to the SFA?


----------



## JJ_

http://farenet.org/default.asp?intPa...ArticleID=2449


----------



## JJ_

gally said:


> Indeed I heard all those songs last night.
> 
> It's definitely worse at away games and always has been.
> 
> Have Hearts submitted that report to the SFA?


Yeah man, also found out they have coverage of lennon making hand gestures towards this guy, before the guy jumps the fence.

Hearts ball boys got moved because they were getting spat on and one got hit with a coin

I really can't wait for the season to finish now this is getting really bad.


----------



## Bratwurst

Interesting.

See if you were out in the town and you had a bunch of pi55ed up geezers feet from you, would you give them hand gestures? Would you expect a punch?

I know it's not confirmed, but if it's true I can't say I'm surprised at someone getting jumped for that.

Not saying it's right or fair at all!, but provoking people is a dangerous thing...


----------



## Bratwurst

wee_green_mini said:


> Should he not maybe be keeping a low profile and not trying to incite problems?
> 
> I hope he does get banned. Not because I'm a Ger and He's Lennon, but because he seems to think he's immune from instigating trouble, but then when trouble does erupt (after his actions) he feels he's hard done by and this is all just happening because he's 'celtic-minded'.
> 
> No wonder people don't like him.
> 
> It's of course not an excuse for a parcel bomb - nothing ever is!!!...but hell mate if you rub folk up the wrong way you're going to upset some people and possibly someone who really can't handle it, not just folk who simply don't like it.


Says it all when this post can be repeated after different games and incidents, yet nothing much changes...


----------



## Grizzle

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-13378140

FFS...its football..... Give it up!!


----------



## Bratwurst

Sky news - '26 y.o. John Wilson from Edinburgh charged with of breach of the peace and assault aggravated by religious prejudice'

Ar5ehole.


----------



## patbhoy

Grizzle said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-13378140
> 
> FFS...its football..... Give it up!!


Well said Grizzle, reading thru some of the post's here it seems that sectarianism is not confined to the stands.
There is a bad element on both sides of the divide who should be weedled out by the clubs and the authorities and banned from the grounds.


----------



## gally

Indeed, such a shame it's come to this.

Oh and i'm not sure that Neil Lennon twitter is offical.


----------



## wedgie

Can i just start by saying that if i offended anyone by calling them i biggot i apologize...


As said previously on here both side of the old firm have passionate fans but some people take it way too far, its a game of football ffs..


I think the SFA should come down hard on celtic for the songs that were being sung lastnight as both sides are trying to get that element out of football...

There was a poisonous atmosphere at the game last night and it needs to be stamped out..


Roll on the weekend and get this season out of the way who ever wins the title...


----------



## gally

"Brings it upon himself"

Was just reading an interesting thread on a news forum I frequent. Some really good views from neutral fans and a lot of English Football fans saying they can't understand how people can think like that when he hasn't actually harmed anyone.

Really hit home.

One celtic fan did mention rightly or wrongly that why should Lennon change himself just because the dreggs of society can't control themeselves.

Some would say Lennon can't control himself.


----------



## gally

I haven't read this post yet but I thought i'd post it as a read for some people. I apologise if it's nonsense.



> Lennon fits bill for Scotland's hate mob
> 
> There is a clip doing the rounds of the jovial Scottish comedian Kevin Bridges speaking at Celtic's recent end-of-season awards do. "A big hand for Lenny," says Bridges. "I wasn't sure he was here tonight... just when I showed up and saw five armed response units and a fighter jet..." There is something to be said for making a joke out of a grim situation, but there is no black comedy to be found in the crazed people who continue to stalk Neil Lennon with so much hatred you can almost smell the pent-up fury seeping from their pores.
> 
> The latest fruitcake in leisurewear - a sort of martyr to mindless mob culture - decided to unfurl himself when Celtic potted their second goal against Heart of Midlothian on the way to a conclusive, but largely immaterial, 3-0 win at Tynecastle in the Scottish Premier League on a rancid Wednesday evening.
> 
> Lennon was naturally rejoicing in the moment when it all got too much for one home fan, who arrived unmarked in the technical area to attack the Celtic manager. There seems to be some debate as to whether or not Lennon got a couple of kicks of his own away. Good for him if he did. In this day and age, it is a little wonder that the assailant is not filing for criminal injuries against the Celtic manager.
> 
> The cowardly mob of hate who stalk Neil Lennon in public, on the internet, through the letter box and now inside football stadiums need to be smoked out of their caves by the authorities. The vast majority of decent citizens in Scotland must be getting pretty fed up with this unnatural fascination with Lennon. Why can't they let this man be?
> Why can't people of all religious denominations, of different creeds and cultures, live together in harmony in Scotland? Diversity is what makes a country great. Sadly, there is a warped minority in Scotland who continue to hark back to useless wars from centuries ago. They will not let this lie.
> 
> These people are the dregs of society, and hellbent on ruining the country for those who pursue a healthy and tolerant setting for their loved ones. Lennon suffers from bouts of depression in his personal life. He has seen all this before, but how much more can a young man with a young family take? Perish the thought, but what if the lone raider had been carrying a blade? All of this hostility could yet provide a tragic ending if people do not come to their senses.
> 
> Lennon is under 24-hour police protection, has been sent bullets from Northern Ireland and a live parcel bomb. His lawyer and a politician who wore a Celtic strip in the Scottish Parliament were also sent a package. The bomber is still out there.
> 
> Three years after he was kicked stupid in a Glasgow street, he is assaulted in an Edinburgh football stadium while trying to go about his business before the glare of thousands. Death threats are commonplace in Lennon's life. He retired from international football in 2002 after receiving them in his homeland.
> He deserves so much better than this, but he is not going to see it in 'modern' Scotland, a country that is struggling badly to rid itself of the stain of bigotry, sectarianism and an air of increasing aggressiveness. "We hate Neil Lennon, and we don't care," is the shout from the mob.
> 
> The latest incident involving Lennon represents more than just an attack on a football manager. It symbolises an attack on a culture, a people, a race and a religion. It represents an attack on a high-profile Roman Catholic, a Northern Irishman living in Scotland who happens to make his living out of managing a club in Glasgow that was founded by an Irish priest to help the poor in the city's East End over a century ago.
> More importantly, it is an attack on decent, civilised society.
> 
> Lennon was like a Christian in the lion's den at Tynecastle. In a sense, the episode at Tynecastle outlined the fact that this problem is not confined to Glasgow. Rangers get singled out for their loathing of Lennon when most sensible thinkers know that Lennon is subjected to this type of behaviour across Scotland from the hamlets of Ayrshire to the villages of the Lothians.
> 
> Hearts should be hammered for failing to protect Lennon. They know that there is an element of their supporter base who will always be at odds with Celtic. This is particularly prevalent when Lennon is in the visiting technical area. Having come across him once or twice on my travels, I have always found Lennon to be nothing other than courteous.
> 
> Any decent human being has to feel for this man. Osama Bin Laden would have felt safer in Scottish football throughout this ghastly season. Those who continue to trot out the line that he brings it upon himself are as much a part of the problem as the solution. Lennon may have the ability to irritate, but he provokes no more reaction than Sir Alex Ferguson, who has managed to survive 25 years at Manchester United - a club comparable to Celtic in terms of history, demands and supporter base - without threats of physical violence.
> 
> Lennon has become much, much more than a pantomime villain in a sporting context. He is loathed for who he is, who he works for and what he stands for. It used to be said that Roman Catholics voted for the Labour Party in the West of Scotland, but it seems that a number of Catholics in the central belt have finally trusted Alex Salmond's Scottish National Party.
> 
> It is time for the re-elected First Minister, a Hearts fan of all things, to send a clear message that racism and bigotry against your fellow man will not be tolerated. Actions not words are going to solve this problem.
> 
> If Lennon is forced to leave his job because of a fear for his own life, what does that tell us about Scottish society? Celtic would have to consider their position and future role in Scotland.
> 
> If a club cannot appoint a man for fear of him being hounded out of the job because of what he represents, then what is the point of being part of such a league? Lennon may not be manager of the year, but he deserves a greater accolade: he is a man of the year for the resolve he has displayed in these dark times.
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/footba.../article/1370/


----------



## Shug

Interesting he says hearts should be hammered for failing to protect lennon, when the police match commander himself said its impossible if someone really wants to get at him.
If they were really negligent, then fair enough but bar psychoanalysing everyone before letting them in and having several thousand stewards and police blocking the view what else could they have done?


----------



## stevie_m

That guy who made an **** of himself last night by trying to lamp Lennon but missed ... Well before the game finished his name, address and mobile number was posted on the web.


Now Lennon and Thompson both got a couple of kicks in then no doubt Edinburghs finest would no doubt have given him some rough justice aswell. I hope the guy gets a sentence but really ... He's already got one now. No doubt gonna be getting alot of kickings in the street and the jail when he goes there.


----------



## RRobert

There is so much nonsense in that article I don't know where to begin.


----------



## RRobert

wedgie said:


> Can i just start by saying that if i offended anyone by calling them i biggot i apologize...


For crying out loud * bigot * man & * apologise * !! USA USA USA 
   lol
:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

It takes two to tango

If Lennon shuts his gob at times, has a little more repsect for the game and his peers he will get on a bit better.

Other side of the coin these mindless idiots need to get a grip its a game of Football!

And as for "Lord" Reid...lol he should just shut up!!


----------



## *Das*

Lennon really does need to take a look at himself though. from what I heard last night he had been winding up the Hearts fans. No other manager I can think of behaves in the way he does. I am very surprised that the Police did not take action against him after his antics at the end of the last OF match too.


----------



## Grizzle

Lets get back to the mighty Teddy Bears....

£15m for jelly fish!!

http://forum.rangersmedia.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=187336


----------



## Brian.

Some say Edu's good...he can't control a ****e into a pan sometimes. Sell him too I say!


----------



## Bratwurst

Record's saying 13m Grizzle, either way, it's direct quotes from Jelly too, so much less chance of being BS (even if it is the Record)

Shame he couldn't wait a few days. On the other hand, he's worked his ar5e off to help us in the league this year, fought back from a bad injury, scored a lot of important goals, and some spectacular goals too!

13m/15m - I'd take it. Ally will be able to get a stiker of equal ability with his knowledge of what's needed to score goals. 9m/11m profit can't be bad.

He's a top player, surely the most skilful in Scotland, but how can you knock back that kind of lolly?...


----------



## Grizzle

just got wind of this from my cousin






Scumbags! i'm actually tempted to make a complaint my self!


----------



## Bratwurst

Thanks for posting Grizzle. It's made my blood boil - more-so the comments below.
Shower of [email protected]


----------



## JJ_

on top of spitting at ball boys, pretty disgraceful plus the guy pretends to aim a gun at the fans. should be an immediate ban imho.


----------



## JJ_

Oh well we always have this


----------



## gally

That video was pretty bad, imagine being a steward in amongst all that. 

It was onlt one fan who threw a punch and he was stopped by other fans of Celtic, the same as the person making monkey gestures at EHD was shopped by our own fans.

Lets not forget your own player spat on our fans no so long ago.

Also have a look at what the hearts fans were up to. It wasn't just the Celtic fans that were at it guys.



> Andy Devlin:
> 
> IT'S 30 years since I went to my first game of football.
> 
> It's over 15 years since I began writing about it.
> 
> In all that time I've never encountered a more poisonous atmosphere than the one that hung menacingly in the air at Tynecastle on Wednesday night. For me, it was the final damning indictment on this unprecedented season of shame.
> 
> There had been an undercurrent to a first half that had simmered without ever coming to the boil. Referee Craig Thomson's decision, on the advice of linesman Keith Sorbie, to show a straight red to Hearts star David Obua undoubtedly raised temperatures just before the break.
> 
> You cannot lay the blame of what was to follow at the feet of two match officials.
> 
> That rests solely with the mindless morons who dragged Scottish football through the gutter again.
> 
> Just seconds after Gary Hooper had fired Celtic into a two-goal lead, a thug fan stormed on to the pitch in an attempt to get at Hoops boss Neil Lennon.
> 
> Sickening. Sadly, it was the spark which ignited a night of madness and mayhem.
> 
> Suddenly it was carnage in Scotland's capital. Bile was pouring down from the stands as all around us police fought hard to keep a lid on things.
> 
> Tensions had spilled over. Hearts fans - who'd chanted "If You Hate Neil Lennon Clap Your Hands" - waving Union Jacks and Red Hand of Ulster flags - were taunting rivals who'd become embroiled in a series of ugly clashes with officers in the Roseburn Stand.
> 
> The visitors' response was to chant "IRA, IRA, IRA" and belt out the pro-IRA song "Boys Of The Old Brigade". Appalling.
> 
> Behind the press box in the Main Stand, stewards rushed to the side of Celtic chairman Dr John Reid after he'd become involved in an altercation with suited and booted Hearts fans.
> 
> In front a home fan well into his 40s unleashed ten minutes -worth of vile abuse at a clearly shaken Lennon. A young boy, presumably his son, sat by his side watching his actions and listening to his every word. Despicable.
> 
> Another smartly dressed Celtic fan sitting beside his wife in the Main Stand, was ushered out of the ground for his own safety amid claims he'd been spat at.
> 
> Quantcast
> 
> All of society's ills were manifesting themselves in the sporting arena once more. Tragic. By now the football had taken a back seat. Celtic had been magnificent and thoroughly deserved the win that takes the title race down to the last day. That had become a sideshow.
> 
> Pure hatred, was swirling around Tynecastle. You feared a full scale riot was just a mistimed tackle away.
> 
> It was another nail in Scottish football's coffin.
> 
> Our national game is in a state of disrepair.
> 
> We're the laughing stock of Europe.
> 
> Quite frankly, enough is enough.
> 
> It's time for every decent football fan left in this country to stand up and be heard.
> 
> It's time to face up to the bigots, louts and thugs who've dragged us back to the dark ages.
> 
> It's time to reclaim our game.


http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/sport/spl/3577495/Tynecastle-hatred-worst-ever.html


----------



## JJ_

I can imagine gally Hearts are quite rough fans and no angels. To be honest I'm just at the wind up - bored at work, anyway I'm just glad I no longer plug money into scottish football it's always been rubbish and now it's just terrible. 

Been watching more and more english stuff but love athletico madrid and been following palermo since I was a wee boy - strange stuff. 

BTW that boy that called me a bigot, my dad's side is italian and my mums side is from southern ireland AND my girlfriend is a weekly RC Church attender. So GET IT RIGHT UP YE ! :lol: - not you of course gally because I want to see the glossness which is your poooma


----------



## gally

Haha! The divide can be broached with detailing! 

I jest mate.

Both teams are as bad as each other as has been proven for years.

It's a society thing. Someone said that they are teaching it in schools now, his brother (who's daughter is being taught it) said what the **** for? There's no need for it in schools.

And those guys are the problem. The children like myself not so long ago learn from their peers. My oldest brother took me to the games for 3 season when I had a ST and well it was eye opening and you do get involved.

I've walked along streets drunk singing PIRA after winning the league, not really having a ****ing clue what I was singing about.

It's hard to explain to other people but i'm sure you knwo what I mean. I still shout hun **** at the telly when Barry Ferguson is on! 

Or ****ing Nacho Novo! I don't mean it though. 80% of my friends are protestant rangers fans. I couldn't give a **** what colour or what team they support.

We have banter all the time and it's never once boiled over in the 25 years i've known them.

Sadly we've started making (imo) excuses for the dreggs of society (on both sides) to behave the way they do and it's high time it was stopped.

Although it had calmed a lot until Lennon took over! :lol:


----------



## RRobert

http://http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport/sport-headlines/neil-lennon-attacked-by-geese-201105133813/

Oh change the record Neil eh ?


----------



## Shug

The whole mess from wed just keeps going.
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/2011/0...waster-says-his-ex-girlfriend-86908-23127143/

I despair at the state of humanity in this country.:wall:


----------



## patbhoy

Having followed this thread for more time than it deserves, I have to say that some of the bile that has been spouted here in my opinion makes some of the contributors no better than the scum in the stands.
Any decent fan from whichever side of the divide you follow will leave this thread to fester and let the secterian bigots of DW rot in the c**p they write


----------



## Bratwurst

Not aware of anyone spouting bile in here. 

Anyone who's dropped in a 'hun' 'proddie' or 'tim' etc has been rightly and politely asked not too. Also any in in jest has been accepted as such.

I thought we were all having a reasonable and fair discussion about everything.


----------



## gally

Dennis, PM'd me and said I was a wee taig, bead rattling, priest lover last week... iirc.





:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

:lol::lol::lol:

Hahahahaha!

You shouldn't have slagged off my king billy mural on the side of the house :doublesho:lol:


----------



## gally

:lol:

Why I outta!!!!!!!


----------



## Grizzle

patbhoy said:


> Having followed this thread for more time than it deserves, I have to say that some of the bile that has been spouted here in my opinion makes some of the contributors no better than the scum in the stands.
> Any decent fan from whichever side of the divide you follow will leave this thread to fester and let the secterian bigots of DW rot in the c**p they write


Then dont read it simple as!

No one is forcing you to read or post in here....


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> Not aware of anyone spouting bile in here.
> 
> Anyone who's dropped in a 'hun' 'proddie' or 'tim' etc has been rightly and politely asked not too. Also any in in jest has been accepted as such.
> 
> I thought we were all having a reasonable and fair discussion about everything.


We are mate and its good, but as usual it only takes one....

Who so aptly is a Celtic fan 

Come on come out from under that "bigot banner" you keep waving at us.


----------



## RRobert

patbhoy said:


> Having followed this thread for more time than it deserves, I have to say that some of the bile that has been spouted here in my opinion makes some of the contributors no better than the scum in the stands.
> Any decent fan from whichever side of the divide you follow will leave this thread to fester and let the secterian bigots of DW rot in the c**p they write


Vote with your feet (fingers) then .


----------



## RRobert

Enough is enough! I propose a return to the original point of this thread which seemed to be football & how bad Rangers are. That's the 3IAR potential league winners I'm talking about. 

So, forget the Lemon Gate stuff eh? Give it a rest in here at least.

All those in favour shout championies.


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

RRobert said:


> Enough is enough! I propose a return to the original point of this thread which seemed to be football & how bad Rangers are. That's the 3IAR potential league winners I'm talking about.
> 
> So, forget the Lemon Gate stuff eh? Give it a rest in here at least.
> 
> All those in favour shout championies.


2nd that! Championies, Championies, Championies 

See ye lemon!


----------



## Mick

RRobert said:


> Enough is enough! I propose a return to the original point of this thread which seemed to be football & how bad Rangers are. That's the 3IAR potential league winners I'm talking about.
> 
> So, forget the Lemon Gate stuff eh? Give it a rest in here at least.
> 
> All those in favour shout championies.


Agree with this totally Robert, were all game for a bit of level headed discussion, but if this thread is going to degrade into nothing more than a bigotted argument, it will end up getting locked. please dont let a few spoil it for those of you who post in this thread a lot and keep it on topic.

thanks 

(mon the hoops:thumb


----------



## DavidClark

Well said!

lets not spoil a good thread


----------



## Grizzle

Championeesssssssss.

Lets get back to talking football.


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

Well I'll start! Thoughts for sunday... Whats the score going to be???

I say Rangers 4 Kilmarnock 0

Rangers will go out and attack from the first whistle like we did against utd


----------



## Bratwurst

Championeeeeees




Who fancies a killie gers prediction?

I reckon we'll go out and pump them good and proper. 4 zip methinks . Jelly laff naisy and davo all to score.


----------



## Bratwurst

Och feck you're fast!
:doublesho:lol:
Nice call though:thumb:


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

wee_green_mini said:


> Championeeeeees
> 
> Who fancies a killie gers prediction?
> 
> I reckon we'll go out and pump them good and proper. 4 zip methinks . Jelly laff naisy and davo all to score.


haha snap


----------



## RRobert

Yes I'll take that result all day long, I hope you are right. 

I am getting butterflies already


----------



## Bratwurst

Same here Robert!

Been a bit nervy all week, but building now. No choice but to have a night on the Stella tonight and tomorrow to calm me down a bit 

Good to be back talking about positive Rangers things rather than that bum Lennon.

I know I was bad for chipping-in and keeping things going down that path, but sometimes things got said that I felt I had to reply. Apologies for perpetuating from my side people.

See TBH, even if we let it slip this year, I'm still very happy with what Walter and the team have achieved (considering all the money trouble etc) plus I'm really really looking forward to seeing how Ally gets on and how Mr Whyte develops things for us.

We are indeed the peeppelll


----------



## patbhoy

Grizzle said:


> We are mate and its good, but as usual it only takes one....
> 
> Who so aptly is a Celtic fan
> 
> Come on come out from under that "bigot banner" you keep waving at us.


Says it all:wave:


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

Got a nice wee tasty accumulator for the weekend: 

Rangers, Celtic, Arsenal, Liverpool, Chelsea, Everton, Sunderland and Man Utd  

550 quid would be nice! Although I would just take Rangers wining the league


----------



## Bratwurst

Oh aye, good luck man :thumb:


----------



## gerz1873

Fancy the Teddies to win comfortably on Sunday 3-0 Naisy Jela (2) , this will be one of the sweeter league titles after all thats happened this season


----------



## ksm1985

If you shout "Neil Lennon" in parts of Glasgow in this day and age there's a good chance you will get stabbed.

Yet if you tried it in New York on the 8th December 1980, you would have saved one of the Beatles.


----------



## Bratwurst

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dalecyt

where is everyone going for sunday?

ill be in bar 72 at ibrox,hopefully we get past the finishing line and celebrations all round


----------



## Bratwurst

Watching it at home. Car in the garage together with clean flags and tunes on the iPod ready for a wee trip down ibrox way.


----------



## p3asa

At Rugby park cheering on the Queens 11 and hopefully waiting for that helicopter to land.
However although I think we can beat Killie and beat them comfortably I can't help remember Helicopter Sunday the last time. Celtic were expected to beat Motherwell easily and look what happened.


----------



## patbhoy

p3asa said:


> At Rugby park cheering on the Queens 11.


"Queens 11"

Who might they be?

Makes me wonder about some of the idiot's here:wall:


----------



## JJ_

Can't wait now for the rangers game heard enough about Celtic in the rangers thread now ! Come on the gers


----------



## p3asa

patbhoy said:


> "Queens 11"
> 
> Who might they be?
> 
> Makes me wonder about some of the idiot's here:wall:


Let me guess? That offends you?

Is it on a sectarian level you don't like it or are you just offended that Rangers are proud of the fact they are a "Quintessential British Club"?

Well just for you, Rangers have been known as the Queens Eleven for as long as I care to remember and have her picture proudly displayed in the dressing room.

So if you wonder about the idiots in here, I suggest you also contact Ibrox and complain to them.

Nothing whatsoever to do with sectarian bile that goes on. But then why let the facts stand in the way of an argument.


----------



## gally

p3asa said:


> Let me guess? That offends you?
> 
> Is it on a sectarian level you don't like it or are you just offended that Rangers are proud of the fact they are a "Quintessential British Club"?


"Quintessential British Club"

Are you for real?

Are you just saying words without knowing what they mean?

No football team in Scotland is quintessentially British!

That's a ridiculous comment!

Even when people inside the uk and outside it think of British Football, Rangers would be miles down the list!


----------



## RRobert

patbhoy said:


> Having followed this thread for more time than it deserves............
> ...........Any decent fan whichever side of the divide you follow will leave this thread to fester and let the secterian bigots of DW rot in the c**p they write


You still here ?  LOL


----------



## p3asa

OMG, is it the pedants day out? Or can I not use that word for fear of being accused of not knowing what it means?

No club represents the perfect example. They just aspire to be that way.

They are far from a "Quintessential British Club" but the Blue Order display this banner whether in jest or not but more to do with us being proud of being a "British Club". Whether we are miles down "on your list" is immaterial, we are a British Club.

Is that another offence?


----------



## dalecyt

patbhoy said:


> "Queens 11"
> 
> Who might they be?
> 
> Makes me wonder about some of the idiot's here:wall:


----------



## RRobert

^^ ha ha ha LOL


----------



## gally

p3asa said:


> OMG, is it the pedants day out? Or can I not use that word for fear of being accused of not knowing what it means?
> 
> No club represents the perfect example. They just aspire to be that way.
> 
> They are far from a "Quintessential British Club" but the Blue Order display this banner whether in jest or not but more to do with us being proud of being a "British Club". Whether we are miles down "on your list" is immaterial, we are a British Club.
> 
> Is that another offence?


so they are not quintessential British?

I'd say the whole British/love the queen thing is nothing to do with football.

I'll research it though and see what comes up without making wild assumtions.

"The Blue Order" where does that name come from? I'm intrigued.


----------



## dalecyt

gally said:


> "The Blue Order" where does that name come from? I'm intrigued.


maybe the same place as the green brigade!


----------



## Bratwurst

I got grief earlier in this thread for 'queens eleven'. It is not bigoted. It is not racist. It is not sectarian. I'm the same as you, for as long as I can remember we've been called the queens eleven and hopefully always will. You keep going you're only keeping a fair and reasonable tradition going. 

What's the deal with reading on here and moaning about rangers related stuff when you're nit even a fan, no wonder you don't like it. 

If there was a tic thread it's the last place I'd go so how's about we get left alone to support our club in a fair and harmless fashion?


----------



## dalecyt

wee_green_mini said:


> If there was a tic thread it's the last place I'd go so how's about we get left alone to support our club in a fair and harmless fashion?


agreed

would the afflicted/offended/persecuted/deppressed/vice-champions/moral victors (delete as you see fit) please go and express your sorrows elsewhere

unfortunately p&o do not start new threads,so you will have to start one yourselves


----------



## GolfFanBoy




----------



## patbhoy

Here was me thinking the thread was about Glasgow Rangers Football Club.
Queen's 11, Pope's 11, why don't you lot grow up and just support football and your club:wall:


----------



## dalecyt

patbhoy said:


> Here was me thinking the thread was about Glasgow Rangers Football Club.
> Queen's 11, Pope's 11, why don't you lot grow up and just support football and your club:wall:


because its only nicknames, why dont you get off the offended bus rather than complain about everything.:wave:


----------



## JJ_

Well said pat anyway let's make this the last non rangers post 

Who are we going for, for first goal scorer on Sunday ? Any ideas of final result


----------



## Bratwurst

Got to be big jelly going on recent form


----------



## Jason M5

patbhoy said:


> Here was me thinking the thread was about Glasgow Rangers Football Club.
> Queen's 11, Pope's 11, why don't you lot grow up and just support football and your club:wall:


Why look on a Rangers thread if ur a c****c fan ?


----------



## JJ_

Jason 330ci said:


> Why look on a Rangers thread if ur a c****c fan ?


Come on Jason, we changed the topic to first goal scorer lets move on with that. Forget about it


----------



## JJ_

wee_green_mini said:


> Got to be big jelly going on recent form


I'd like to see lafferty keep his confidence up for next year. :thumb:


----------



## raitkens83

JJ_ said:


> I'd like to see lafferty keep his confidence up for next year. :thumb:


Me too, He was great the end of last season though then lost it again at the start of this season. Hopefully it will continue this time :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Papac for first goal 2-0 rangers.


----------



## Bratwurst

Oooh that's a cheeky one spoony... Different, but I like it


----------



## JJ_

Just heard walters interview about tomorrow saying he is nervous, suppose I made such a big deal about winning the league, that it overshadowed his last game. 

I hope we win just so that walter goes out on a high!


----------



## patbhoy

Spoony said:


> Just watched the team I've supported since I was a wee boy... and not for the first time in the last season felt utterly disgusted by their lack of organisation. As for Walter, he couldn't shake up a can of juice let alone a team! Anyone else a Rangers fan and watch it? Painful is the only word!


This is why I have followed or should that be followed followed this thread, Walter Smith who I think is a great manager and who i hope he takes over the Scotland job again, went from being public enemy number 1 to being a hero.
So much for for all the "Loyal" i see on flags whenever we play at Ibrox.
I now ask myself, "Loyal" to what?


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

Big Jelly hat-trick!!! 



Though the streets be broad and narrow as follow we will
follow we will follow we will though the streets be broad 
and narrow as follow we will we will follow in the footsteps of
our team

Follow Follow we will follow Rangers everywhere anywhere 
we will follow on. Dundee, Hamilton, Aberdeen and back again
if they go to Dublin we will follow on

For theres not a team like the Glasgow Rangers
no not one and there never shall be one

septic NO all about there troubles 
we will fight till the day is done

For theres not a team like the Glasgow Rangers
no not one and there never shall be one!!!!!

No Surrender!!


----------



## RRobert

patbhoy said:


> This is why I have followed or should that be followed followed this thread, Walter Smith who I think is a great manager and who i hope he takes over the Scotland job again, went from being public enemy number 1 to being a hero.
> So much for for all the "Loyal" i see on flags whenever we play at Ibrox.
> I now ask myself, "Loyal" to what?


----------



## patbhoy

SimplyTheBest89 said:


> Big Jelly hat-trick!!!
> 
> Though the streets be broad and narrow as follow we will
> follow we will follow we will though the streets be broad
> and narrow as follow we will we will follow in the footsteps of
> our team
> 
> Follow Follow we will follow Rangers everywhere anywhere
> we will follow on. Dundee, Hamilton, Aberdeen and back again
> if they go to Dublin we will follow on
> 
> For theres not a team like the Glasgow Rangers
> no not one and there never shall be one
> 
> septic NO all about there troubles
> we will fight till the day is done
> 
> For theres not a team like the Glasgow Rangers
> no not one and there never shall be one!!!!!
> 
> No Surrender!!


What a sad person you are


----------



## catch the pigeo

patbhoy said:


> What a sad person you are


Why bother reading a thread that you clearly dont like ?


----------



## Bratwurst

SimplyTheBest89 said:


> Big Jelly hat-trick!!!
> 
> Though the streets be broad and narrow as follow we will
> follow we will follow we will though the streets be broad
> and narrow as follow we will we will follow in the footsteps of
> our team
> 
> Follow Follow we will follow Rangers everywhere anywhere
> we will follow on. Dundee, Hamilton, Aberdeen and back again
> if they go to Dublin we will follow on
> 
> For theres not a team like the Glasgow Rangers
> no not one and there never shall be one
> 
> septic NO all about there troubles
> we will fight till the day is done
> 
> For theres not a team like the Glasgow Rangers
> no not one and there never shall be one!!!!!
> 
> No Surrender!!


If Carlsberg made posts on DW... :thumb:


----------



## chris197

well bears the nerves are startin to kick in now!!! bus away at 10 2mor, couple of early goals pls then party time :thumb:


----------



## gally

Lols @ "no surrender". 

We might overcome Scotland's shame some time next century.


----------



## RRobert




----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> Lols @ "no surrender".
> 
> We might overcome Scotland's shame some time next century.


I must have missed your condemnation of 'no blood stained poppies on our hoops' ?
Now thats what you call Scotlands shame


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

gerz1873 said:


> I must have missed your condemnation of 'no blood stained poppies on our hoops' ?
> Now thats what you call Scotlands shame


Peach mate! I forgot about that! That was a filthy protest... Truely shameful!!


----------



## gerz1873

SimplyTheBest89 said:


> Peach mate! I forgot about that! That was a filthy protest... Truely shameful!!


They have no shame mate 
Good luck tomorrow Rangers, Step up and play


----------



## gally

Lols do you know how many people were in that poppy protest!


----------



## Grizzle

gally said:


> Lols do you know how many people were in that poppy protest!


Enough to matter Gally it trully was disgusting.


----------



## RRobert

Some V interesting tweets kicking about concerning a certain CFC individual.


----------



## gerz1873

gally said:


> *Lols *do you know how many people were in that poppy protest!


Typical response and there were enough and by the way 
And ceptic have banned how many of the mob who put up the banner ?????


----------



## Bratwurst

RRobert said:


> Some V interesting tweets kicking about concerning a certain CFC individual.


MOST INTERESTING ROBERT!

Having seen the allegations, I can't say I'm surprised. It's not like similar accusations haven't been made before...


----------



## gerz1873

Sweep sweep!


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

wee_green_mini said:


> MOST INTERESTING ROBERT!
> 
> Having seen the allegations, I can't say I'm surprised. It's not like similar accusations haven't been made before...


What tweets are kicking about lad?


----------



## raitkens83

SimplyTheBest89 said:


> What tweets are kicking about lad?


x2 :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse

As a neutral non old firm supporter, I hope the team who've shown professionalism, fight for their jersey, dug results out when needed (unfortunately dishing out a humping to my own team on the way), not blamed everyone & everything else when they've lost and whose manager has shown class and acted like a true professional through the season win the title. So step up Walter Smith, you and your team deserve the title tomorrow, and for Lennon GIRUY. Hopefully Selick can leave the paranoid sh1te behind them for next season, because they really were a laughing stock this season.


----------



## SimplyTheBest89

Deanoecosse said:


> As a neutral non old firm supporter, I hope the team who've shown professionalism, fight for their jersey, dug results out when needed (unfortunately dishing out a humping to my own team on the way), not blamed everyone & everything else when they've lost and whose manager has shown class and acted like a true professional through the season. So step up Walter Smith, you and your team deserve the title tomorrow, and for Lennon GIRUY. Hopefully Selick can leave the paranoid sh1te behind them for next season, because they really were a laughing stock this season.


Couldn't have put it better myself lad! It's the case of men and boys on the field, a gentleman and a baby on the touchline!


----------



## Jason M5

Ah well off to bed, bus at 10.15 tommorow WATP.


----------



## dalecyt

just leaving for ibrox just now.

watp


----------



## Bratwurst




----------



## Grizzle

Nervous as hell.... couldnt eat my cheerios this morning.


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


>


----------



## Mick

"helicopter sunday" is upon us again its seems. although TBF its purely academic now i would say. the gers would need to mess up big style for it all to go pete tong now.

squeeky bum time now :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

46 seconds....


----------



## Mick

games a bogey eh :lol:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Omg!!!


----------



## Grizzle

Glasgow Rangers Champions OOOooooOOOOooooooooooo


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Amazing!!! 3-0 already!!


----------



## Grizzle

Mick said:


> games a bogey eh :lol:


Laying down to us Mick.

3-0 :thumb:


----------



## Mick

Grizzle said:


> Laying down to us Mick.


thats what they all say :lol:


----------



## BillyT

come on the gers


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Get to the chopper!


----------



## Grizzle

GolfFanBoy said:


> Get to the chopper!


No need they can drive it down now :lol:


----------



## RRobert

Am I dreamIng ?


----------



## Grizzle

Uch this is rubbish over 5 mins and not a goal yet FFS come oan!!!!


----------



## Mick

Grizzle said:


> Uch this is rubbish over 5 mins and not a goal yet FFS come oan!!!!


:wall: geez a break, weve no even scored yet greedy and yous lot are 3-0 up :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

Mick said:


> :wall: geez a break, weve no even scored yet greedy and yous lot are 3-0 up :lol:


Teehehehe, ok i will stop.

Oh Gordon Ramsay's Twitter this morning

" today is the day that Rangers will win the SPL title. A perfect Sunday"

:lol:


----------



## Mick

1-0 to the tic. were still no winning the league, but at least were no getting beat to add insult to injury


----------



## RRobert

FOR SALE:
60,000 green cotton t shirts with screen print Depeche Mode lyrics on rear and "Double winners 2011" on front. No longer required.

contact [email protected]


----------



## Mick

RRobert said:


> FOR SALE:
> 60,000 green cotton t shirts with screen print Depeche Mode lyrics on rear and "Double winners 2011" on front. No longer required.
> 
> contact [email protected]




:lol: :thumb:


----------



## gally

Well played gers. 

We faultered and Rangers took advantage. 

Looking forward to next season now. The 2 young pretenders at either helm.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Woot! Woot! Jellyfish for 4-0


----------



## Grizzle

I Fankya!


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Having a Laff now :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

yes Sky Sports it is "5-0 to the Champions"


----------



## RRobert

gally said:


> Well played gers.
> 
> We faultered and Rangers took advantage.
> 
> Looking forward to next season now. The 2 young pretenders at either helm.


Well you've been faltering for 3 seasons now. 
WATP

* he means faltered.


----------



## Grizzle

Think a wee trip to Ibrox is on the cards!


----------



## Mick

well, its a done deal.

Rangers were the better team on the day, a well deserved win IMO.

maybe next year for us :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle




----------



## SimplyTheBest89

Yassssssssss CHAMPIONIES CHAMPIONIES!!! Simply the Best... Better than all the rest!!! WATP!!! :-D


----------



## Deanoecosse

A victory for professionalism & dignity, over paranoia & self pity. A great result for the good people.


----------



## Bratwurst

Grizzle said:


> Think a wee trip to Ibrox is on the cards!


See yous down there boys!


----------



## Tuddie

Championeeesss!!!! yessssssssss. WATP.


----------



## GolfFanBoy

face :lol:


----------



## spitfire

Congrats to the Gers. Fitting that Smith wins in his final season at the club. I'm looking forward to bantering with you all again next season.


----------



## Mick

spitfire said:


> Congrats to the Gers. Fitting that Smith wins in his final season at the club. I'm looking forward to bantering with you all again next season.


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## RRobert

Gives a wave , Govan Front !!

WATP


----------



## JJ_

Professionalism to a tee. Job done.


----------



## Grizzle

http://www.rangerstv.tv/index.php


----------



## Spoony

Grizzle said:


> http://www.rangerstv.tv/index.php


Good scenes, sounded like the commentator was enjoying it


----------



## Tuddie

Just back, what an atmosphere.


----------



## dalecyt

RRobert said:


> Gives a wave , Govan Front !!
> 
> WATP


i was in the front row of govan rear :wave::wave:


----------



## chisai

Excuse my ignorance, not footy minded. What European comp are Rangers now in? Champions league?


----------



## Spoony

chisai said:


> Excuse my ignorance, not footy minded. What European comp are Rangers now in? Champions league?


They will be if they get through the qualifying rounds yes


----------



## chisai

Even winning the league they need to play qualifiers?????????????? What's that all about?


----------



## GolfFanBoy

It's all to do with coefficient points as to how many places a country earns and the qualification required. Rangers recent run in the Europa league helped boost the coefficient and will mean 2 CL spots up for grabs the season after next (2012-13).


----------



## Bratwurst

The broomloan front was fairly joyous I must say


----------



## wedgie

Congrats to Rangers on winning number 54


And farewell to a true gent in walter,he always conducts himself in a professional manner even when things are'nt going the way he planned..

certain people should take lessons from him on how to behave on the touchline and when talking to the media..


----------



## stevie_m

Happy Bear today ... Was working didn't see the start of the game turned on the sky sports app to find we were 3-0 up and that was when I checked in a the first 10 minutes .... Have to say all the boys were going mental.

Walter .... Thank you for a great season.

Ally .... Start signing the players you want asap.


----------



## paul.sessions

well done rangers:thumb:


----------



## stevie_m

I might be wrong but because Man Utd and Barca both won their leagues I think there is a spot for someone to get a by


----------



## gerz1873

What an atmosphere at Ibrox when the player returned. We really are the people!


----------



## Grizzle




----------



## Grizzle

Some pics for peoples desktops etc.


----------



## spitfire

If you have a problem  and can't listen to the whole thing then cut to approx. 4.30 minutes. http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/13406185.stm

We are all Neil Lennon

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/13406211.stm


----------



## Bratwurst

Whatever that is I won't be listening. Sick of the eejit. Not as sick as he'll be today right enough...

I'll just continue to revel in the glory of being a winner and being a ger instead of thinking about lennon.


----------



## spitfire

wee_green_mini said:


> Whatever that is I won't be listening. Sick of the eejit. Not as sick as he'll be today right enough...
> 
> I'll just continue to revel in the glory of being a winner and being a ger instead of thinking about lennon.


Yeh you do that. BTW your not a winner, Rangers football club are, don't get the two mixed up.


----------



## Bratwurst

I won a league winning wager in the work so I am really 

Kerching


----------



## Grizzle

spitfire said:


> If you have a problem  and can't listen to the whole thing then cut to approx. 4.30 minutes. http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/13406185.stm
> 
> We are all Neil Lennon
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/scotland/13406211.stm


i wont listen to his patronising tones either. This is our day..week...month. Come the middle of July it starts again we welcome the chase.


----------



## Bratwurst

+










+










=










+










+


----------



## dalecyt

so glad we won it for walter

had a tear in the eye when he spoke at the end.
saw him once on byres road and was too afraid to speak to him,yet couldnt stop staring.


----------



## Jason M5

I was nervous on the the way to ground,but the Rangers blow them away WATP.:thumb:


----------



## Mason_ Boyne

A big well done Walter Smith and his players. That result has shaped my summer and I am looking fwd to next season already when I am sure the Gers (good) will triumph over Celtic (evil) yet again for 4-in-a-room .:thumb:


----------



## chris197

magic day!!! 

highlights......

wee weiss jumping in the stand beside us before kick off

3 rapid goals

walter lifting the cup

back to ibrox to see vlad rip the samaras pen

back home to be greeted by my 3 year old daughter singin glasgow rangers champions oh oh oh oh oh oh oh

corona 

3 IN A ROW :thumb: I JUST CANT GET ENOUGH!!!

WATP


----------



## chris197

Grizzle said:


>


lets all do the lenny lets all do the lenny ha ha ha ha :thumb:


----------



## RRobert

^^

That's come back to haunt Lemon hasn't it? as well as that choob Scott Browns pose. 
Shame


----------



## David




----------



## GolfFanBoy

Grizzle said:


>


He who Laffs last laughs longest :lol: GIRFUY Lennon


----------



## Spoony

I still can't believe how good the team looked.

HD 1st 7mins... yes please.


----------



## Mason_ Boyne

Nightmare on Kerryfail Street


----------



## Grizzle

Best 11:10 of my life, i love hoe they can celebrate losing the league lol fecking hilarious and sore losers.


----------



## gally

Grizzle said:


> Best 11:10 of my life, i love hoe they can celebrate losing the league lol fecking hilarious and sore losers.


Surely that doesn't make sense mate.


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice lines from Diouf today...



"To the gaffer Walter Smith: It's time to get your real life back. You will probably need therapy after looking after me for the last six months.

"Ally you've got big shoes to fill. I would not want to be you.

"To the captain, Davie Weir, you inspire me and many of the young players. I hope that I play at your level when I am your age.

"To the rest of the boys, playing with you will always be a pleasure.

"To the staff and the fans, a massive thank you for making me part of your family; never in my footballing life have I had such a good reception at a club. You made me fall in love with football again.

"I am glad to have played for one of the biggest clubs in the world - The Glasgow Rangers."


----------



## Bratwurst

Papac has signed for another year


----------



## GolfFanBoy

wee_green_mini said:


> Papac has signed for another year


Excellent news


----------



## patbhoy

David said:


>


This even made me laugh:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## patbhoy

When is all this sh1t gonna end

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/16052011/58/spl-suspect-package-sent-ex-rangers-vc.html


----------



## gally

It'll end when Scotland owns up to it's deep rooted problems.


----------



## Bratwurst

Segregating kids when they hit 5 and go to school certainly doesn't help.


----------



## gally

Maybe so Dennis but that's certainly not where the problem lies.


----------



## Bratwurst

There's a whole bunch of things, I was just putting that one up there as IMO it's a big factor.

Where do you see the problem lying Kevin?


----------



## patbhoy

Surely the problem starts at home and how you are brought up.
I was brought up catholic by good parents who taught me right from wrong, i have friends from various nationalities and religions.
I am not and never will be a bigot nor rascist but do get annoyed by peolple who are.
I also respect other peoples religious beliefs and or organisations of which they may be members but if whatever their choice is keep it to yourself.

Congratulations to Rangers on winning the title and and thank you for making it an exciting season, i hope their supporters enjoy the party but hopefully we'll be back to spoil it next year.


----------



## RRobert

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz.YAWN

Here we go again, this is a FOOTBALL thread. Those of you who time after time turn this back to a religion/political thread please take your leave of absence when ever it suits (you were hinting to it in an earlier post.). It may warrant serious debate; personally I'm fed up reading about it. Carry on, just carry on somewhere else.

Start your own thread, do whatever but stop dragging this off topic. You too Dennis  I know it's hard but am fed up watching Bears getting drawn into this debate as if us normal decent Rangers supporters are somehow to blame for the bampots. 

it's the usual digs by the usual suspects dangling their little bigot tempting worm in to draw us in. Empty rhetoric posts with no real substance & a " it's not our fault its yours " flavour. 

Resist Bears, resist. Away & watch laffs hatrick again, enjoy walts swan song, just don't engage. 

Good news for Rangers & Papac. Been a decent servant for the club. I am sure he is the only PLG signing still @ Ibrox?


----------



## Bratwurst

Apologies from me then fellow Bears, I'll do my best to keep on-topic in future.

You're right Robert, Papac is the only PLG signing to remain unless there some wee backroom dude creeping around, but I'm sure Papac is the only player from then.

I have to admit, he's not my favourite player at all, but he is dependable defending usually. No great shakes going forward IMO and can be pretty careless with the ball. I think we'd/he'd benefit with some decent left-back competition.

Rumours about Lee Wallace going about, but not too sure on him. Bit of a daft lad getting mixed up in the odd gun drama etc (!) and always thought he was a Celtic man. Just don't see how a Celtic man can give his all for a team who deep down are, or have been, his rivals...

I know Mo Jo managed it pretty well and the odd other (McCann allegedly) it just doesn't seem right.

If I took leave of my senses and played for the Tic I'd probably only last one game after my hat-trick of own goals


----------



## Mason_ Boyne

http://http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13427175.stm

Mark Wilson gives Walter some much needed advice on what to say and when . Have some dignity Walter eh, c'mon.

*edit. Is Wilson being ironic ?


----------



## Grizzle

Mason_ Boyne said:


> http://http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13427175.stm
> 
> Mark Wilson gives Walter some much needed advice on what to say and when . Have some dignity Walter eh, c'mon.
> 
> *edit. Is Wilson being ironic ?


nah your just media blinded open yer eyes fella.

The game was fine until Celtic wasnt getting there own way so decided to blame the refs, officials, fixtures and fittings, bin laden, the weather, the pie stand...oh no they just steal from there. 

WATP!


----------



## RRobert

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/footba...-my-rangers-career-next-season-86908-23138976

Aye okay James ya mad Rocket. We actually bought him, aw naw, I thought he was a loan ranger.


----------



## stevie_m

Beattie was bought ... Big mistake.

Heard a few names being flung about as summer signings ... Wallace, Eremenko, McGregor (St Mirren), a young lad from St Johnston, Bartley (loan or buy don't know)


----------



## Mason_ Boyne

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/sport/spl/3588624/Hoops-on-stripes.html

Have these people not suffered enough?


----------



## gally

Mason_ Boyne said:


> http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/sport/spl/3588624/Hoops-on-stripes.html
> 
> Have these people not suffered enough?


PMSL @ your name.


----------



## Bratwurst

Ooof, that's hackit


----------



## Mason_ Boyne

gally said:


> PMSL @ your name.


It's just as well I'm not as easily offended as some :wave:


----------



## gally

Oh dear.


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> Ooof, that's hackit


Mind Strachan and the "theres a buzz about the place" lol this reminds me of that lol hilarious.

"lets all laugh at Celtic" "lets all laugh at Celtic" "aha haa haaa" :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst




----------



## Mason_ Boyne




----------



## Bratwurst

:lol: Celtic Nightschool's a cracker! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Sorry, don't know how to get a thumbnail linking to the full size pic, so had to post this big one. 










Robert made us a resized one - thanks man :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

http://1872clothing.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=37&products_id=357>


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Grizzle said:


> http://1872clothing.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=37&products_id=357>


:lol: Good find.


----------



## Jason M5

chris197 said:


> magic day!!!
> 
> highlights......
> 
> wee weiss jumping in the stand beside us before kick off
> 
> 3 rapid goals
> 
> walter lifting the cup
> 
> back to ibrox to see vlad rip the samaras pen
> 
> back home to be greeted by my 3 year old daughter singin glasgow rangers champions oh oh oh oh oh oh oh
> 
> corona
> 
> 3 IN A ROW :thumb: I JUST CANT GET ENOUGH!!!
> 
> WATP


i was in that area aswell, mad Vlad great wee guy.


----------



## RRobert

We are all Keith Lemon


----------



## RRobert

http://yfrog.com/h278749250j


----------



## Spoony

RRobert said:


> http://yfrog.com/h278749250j


Seen that one in work it's a cracker


----------



## RRobert

Fail fail.


----------



## Grizzle

Thats ****ing awesome mate!!!


----------



## David




----------



## RRobert

Any exiled ex Gers players newly relegated down south looking fir a switch back to Govan?

Gutted for Adam & Blackpool , think they were a breath of fresh air fir the bottom of the premiership.


----------



## Spoony

We couldn't afford to have Adam back.


----------



## gally

That was bad even for him.

Have some respect ffs.


----------



## Deano

fellas we're getting a bit tired of having to sort this thread out now. whilst we understand there's a very heated rivalry, show some respect on here please or this is gonna get locked.


----------



## Bratwurst

While he's a good player, he's a bit selective with the games he can be bothered playing and is pretty vocal now and again about moving south.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/football/spl/rangers/2011/05/23/rangers-stopper-madjid-bougherra-i-m-just-waiting-for-the-premier-league-call-86908-23150274/

Boogie, just do it then instead of talking about it. Ally, just let him go while he's worth something to us.

If he can't be happy winning the league 3 years on the trot and winning numerous cups and playing in the worlds most hotly contested derby then maybe making more money in the EPL will give him something to smile about.


----------



## RRobert

What about replacing boogie with Rhett? We're the only team he ever wanted to play for ( I think).


----------



## gally

wee_green_mini said:


> While he's a good player, he's a bit selective with the games he can be bothered playing and is pretty vocal now and again about moving south.
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/football/spl/rangers/2011/05/23/rangers-stopper-madjid-bougherra-i-m-just-waiting-for-the-premier-league-call-86908-23150274/
> 
> Boogie, just do it then instead of talking about it. Ally, just let him go while he's worth something to us.
> 
> If he can't be happy winning the league 3 years on the trot and winning numerous cups and playing in the worlds most hotly contested derby then maybe making more money in the EPL will give him something to smile about.


Great point Dennis, i'm sure a lot wouldn't swap playing in the best league in the world but... the petrovs, cuellars, fergusons ect... must miss winning silverware on a yearly basis.

I'm sure they still think about it but maybe playing in the best league in the world beats winning trophies in what is an easier league?


----------



## Bratwurst

Yeah good call, it really depends on what drives the person. Maybe I'm being too 'localised', but I dare-say the vast majority of people on here are the same, if we ever had the chance to play for the OF we'd never consider leaving. I suppose growing up with being life long fans means you'd show true devotion, but becoming a fan after moving to them is a different thing. 

Oh mind you, just thinking now that doesn't really apply to Bazza there. :wall::lol:


----------



## David




----------



## David

rangers vs chelsea

http://www.rangers.co.uk/articles/20110523/gers-to-face-chelsea_2254024_2365023


----------



## Bratwurst

Magic. I'd love to go to that one!


----------



## RRobert

Friendly fixtures already? Seems only last week Or so that we triumphed ( _again_) over the sooper hoops to a world record 54 titles. Oh silly me, it was.

As much as I love to see the Chelsea at ibrox, once the seasons has started I find it odd.


----------



## RRobert

David said:


> rangers vs chelsea
> 
> http://www.rangers.co.uk/articles/20110523/gers-to-face-chelsea_2254024_2365023


 DW-Rangers supporters club inaugural outting ?


----------



## orangeross

*celtc parade scottish cup around the east end of glasgow*


----------



## David

yaas, mon the seal


----------



## David

was sent this a c&p from kerryfail street the other day. i think it speaks for itself as well



> Lennon said himself it was his remit to bring home the title this year and he never done that so yes Celtic failed this year but Neil Lennon will never be a failure.


----------



## Grizzle

RRobert said:


> DW-Rangers supporters club inaugural outting ?


Count me in. :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse




----------



## Bratwurst

RRobert said:


> DW-Rangers supporters club inaugural outting ?


Oh aye, up for that!


----------



## chris197




----------



## Bratwurst

The best are in the west


----------



## Bratwurst

Bain and McIntyre suspended pending investigation into 'irregularities'

His dodgy tan's pretty irregular

http://sport.stv.tv/football/scottish-premier/rangers/251815-rangers-suspend-bain-and-mcintyre-over-irregularities/


----------



## David

Celtic team 2009/10










Celtic team 2010/11


----------



## David




----------



## GolfFanBoy

On BBC2 Scotland in 10 minutes (9pm):-



Blue Heaven - Where are they now? said:


> Blue Heaven was a popular six-part series transmitted in Scotland almost ten years ago, following hopeful young footballers at Rangers. This film revisits a cross-section of the boys and tells of their varying fortunes, while simultaneously examining the state of youth development in Scotland.
> 
> The boys featured are Charlie Adam (Blackpool), Chris Burke (Cardiff), Darryl Duffy (Hibernian), Calum Reidford (Stirling Albion), Jordan MacMillan (Rangers) and John Johnstone and David Ford (both no longer playing professional football). Senior figures commenting are Craig Levein (Scotland national coach), Alex McLeish (manager, Birmingham), Terry Butcher (manager, Inverness Caledonian Thistle) and Jan Derks (ex- ead of youth development at Rangers, now with Galatasaray).


----------



## David




----------



## RRobert

Clearly since he can't get a game of football , Freddie has been working on his stand up material  

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/sport/spl/3598917/Wenger-Bhoy.html


----------



## JJ_

Originally Posted by Blue Heaven - Where are they now?
Blue Heaven was a popular six-part series transmitted in Scotland almost ten years ago, following hopeful young footballers at Rangers. This film revisits a cross-section of the boys and tells of their varying fortunes, while simultaneously examining the state of youth development in Scotland.

The boys featured are Charlie Adam (Blackpool), Chris Burke (Cardiff), Darryl Duffy (Hibernian), Calum Reidford (Stirling Albion), Jordan MacMillan (Rangers) and* John Johnstone ( DOUBLE GLAZING SALESMAN FOR DURASHIELD WINDOWS) *and David Ford (both no longer playing professional football). Senior figures commenting are Craig Levein (Scotland national coach), Alex McLeish (manager, Birmingham), Terry Butcher (manager, Inverness Caledonian Thistle) and Jan Derks (ex- ead of youth development at Rangers, now with Galatasaray).


----------



## RRobert




----------



## RRobert

http://www.footballtransfertavern.c...ould-cause-chaos-but-reignite-captains-career

Amazing the p1sh one can read on the interweb.


----------



## Sibbs

RRobert said:


> http://www.footballtransfertavern.c...ould-cause-chaos-but-reignite-captains-career
> 
> Amazing the p1sh one can read on the interweb.


Great defender will be an asset to Ally!


----------



## Bratwurst

Check this out...

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/football/spl/celtic/2011/06/02/daniel-majstorovic-celtic-were-clearly-the-best-side-in-the-spl-at-the-end-of-the-season-86908-23174002/



Yeah coz you got your hands on this, didn't you Daniel...










And you had a smashing time doing this eh?...










:wave:


----------



## dalecyt

wee_green_mini said:


> Check this out...
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/football/spl/celtic/2011/06/02/daniel-majstorovic-celtic-were-clearly-the-best-side-in-the-spl-at-the-end-of-the-season-86908-23174002/


this is the type of attitude that will keep celtic behind us, believing they are winners when they only have a cup,we hit a slump of form at the start of the year when all the old firm game were coming up and celtic were the better team over most of the games,after that run of games they thought they were world beaters and deserved the league.


----------



## Bratwurst

A wee reminder peepell , two parter about Sir Walter of Ibrox, kicks off on Tuesday the 7th June and second part a week later.

Walter Smith, The Football Years.

http://sport.stv.tv/football/scottish-premier/rangers/254215-walter-smith-the-football-years/

Re-live all those triumphs


----------



## David

Big Dan Maestro is their worst defender behind Loovens, how ironic 

someone explain to me how they were BETTER than Rangers in the run in? didnt they lose to a team BELOW the top 6 (their game in hand)

2nd best is the best for them


----------



## Silky10

Embarrassed by Nothing, Offended by Everything FC since 1888.


----------



## Bratwurst

Boogies doing a Webster!

http://scotlandonsunday.scotsman.com/football/Madjid-Bougherra-invokes-39Webster-Ruling39.6779814.jp


----------



## Spoony

wee_green_mini said:


> Boogies doing a Webster!
> 
> http://scotlandonsunday.scotsman.com/football/Madjid-Bougherra-invokes-39Webster-Ruling39.6779814.jp


Unbelievable from boughy I thought better of him.

Send him onwards to EPL mediocrity!


----------



## Bratwurst

Can't say I'm too surprised. Since a few months into his first season here, he's been dropping in comments about one day playing in England again, or whatever.


----------



## Spoony

I suppose your right, must be chasing some cash. Europe and titles or fighting for 10th place in EPL. I can't see top 6 going for him. Although he's a bargain for some team.


----------



## Bratwurst

Spoony said:


> Europe and titles or fighting for 10th place in EPL. I can't see top 6 going for him.


 Yeah, I mean why go to smaller club and leave a club where you're a big fans favourite?

'Better standard of football' my ar5e... Money and Greed I reckon. How can the above plus a million a year not be enough for some people.


----------



## stevie_m

Can't buy loyalty...

Been working his ticket since he arrived, just look back when he went on international duty and "lost his passport" other times like meeting his president and such. Always coming back late. Had a good first season but I think he was under the impression that one good season would get him back in the EPL with a good team, then only turned it on when he knew people are watching him. Just hope we get some money for him.


----------



## silky

daily retard suposedly stating danny wilsons coming back up on a loan deal, 
mind you it is the record so pinch of salt until we see him training


----------



## Bratwurst

Conway and Hemed both in advanced discussions...


----------



## David

Hemed is a fantastic player if we get him, we will have some up front players to choose from


----------



## Bratwurst

Not entirely sure this is a good move...

http://sport.stv.tv/football/scottish-premier/rangers/258365-gordon-smith-to-be-appointed-as-rangers-new-director-of-football/

but I suppose, time will tell.


----------



## Bratwurst

Hemed's off to Mallorca... snubs the Gers


----------



## Bratwurst

Conway's away to Cardiff


----------



## Bratwurst

Gers bid for Wallace


----------



## Spoony

See new thread here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2870710#post2870710


----------

